# Show off your small wrist! (with watch!)



## Spyhunter

Hey all!

When buying a new watch online without even seeing it in reality I'm always nervous and will look online at wrist shots of the watch for weeks sometimes even a month before placing an order.
The problem with this is that majority of people don't have small wrists or you don't now the persons wrist size.

With larger wrists choosing a new watch is not an issue but with smaller wrist it can be quite a headacheo| because the industry does not design the watches for our wrist size!
And yet you want a certain look with the new watch you are buying. Sometimes the watch you really like does not fit you at all.

So to the point show us your small wrist (*6,5 inch and below*!) and the watch you like on it! Don't forget to mension your wrist size.

This is my Seiko Sarb021 on a tiny 6,1 inch (15,5 cm) wrist. 
diameter: 38 mm
lug to lug: 45 mm
lug width: 20 mm


----------



## mat_

my 42mm approx seamaster. No idea of my wrist size...but its skinny as.


----------



## shaunempire

I want to get a Traser 5900 and my wrist is 8" but I see people say that the watch is small.

I don't know anymore. Maybe it's a personal preference, unless it's a woman's watch I think anything looks decent.


----------



## wuyeah

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II GMT (45mm) on 6" wrist.


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

My wrist is 6.25.

Last time I posted this picture here people made fun of how big it is in proportion to my wrist and how high up I wear it. Oh well!









That Laco Flieger is the exception though. Mostly I run around with stuff like this on my wrist.


----------



## srmdalt

Posted this on WRUW today, but it's appropo here too. My wrist is 6.5.


----------



## Lufelia

I feel your pain. I'm a tiny woman but I prefer men's style watches and can't stand dainty, blingy watches. It's actually a really good thing most watches are way too big for me because I would be completely broke if I had the same array of options as my larger-wristed brethren.

Here's my biggest watch, a Zenith Rainbow Elite diver on my 5.5" wrist. It's really pushing it for me at 39mm diameter but I like it too much to care.









(Sorry about the bad pic quality.)


----------



## whatmeworry

I have about a 6.25" wrist. Here's what I put on it.

Explorer I 









Sinn 656









SKX007 (42mm but very short lugs)









Orient Mako









Raven vintage









Sea-Gull M201S









Robert GMT-Poseidon 39mm









CWC G10









Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## ak415

About 6.25" wrist here. As Lufelia said above, the one advantage of a small wrist is that it helps to preserve the wallet -- I've had to turn my eyes away from many watches as being too large for me.

What I'm wearing today...


----------



## Armchair

Here's my mega-skinny wrist with a mega-large watch (Reena WeatherMaster, about 50mm). It's my outdoor watch - I usually wear watches around 38mm.


----------



## chaching37

Wrist: about 6 1/4 
Watch: Zeno-Watch Basel with 38mm diameter face


----------



## peakay

My wrist is about 6.5" and my largest watches are 42mm, which is as large as I would go with out being able to try it on before buying.

Planet Ocean 42








Seiko 5 42mm, looks bigger because of large dial








40mm Sub style








Omega SMP mid-size 36mm








Omega Constellation 34mm


----------



## mrsnak

wuyeah said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II GMT (45mm) on 6" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 503499


Are those marks where the watch slides up your arm? I'd tighten it up just a tad


----------



## mrsnak

Love this skinny wrist thread. I'm going to make an executive Snak decision and allow my 6.5" to 6.6" into this. It's 6.5 at the narrowest and tight.

Here's what a sampling of the big ones look like (not afraid to wear a 45.5 PO or a 46mm Breitling since they wrap so well)



















I'm also taller (6'2") so proportion works in my favor.

The great thing for us "petites" is that we can pull off ALL the old cool vintages

1937 Gruen Curvex: 48mm tall but only 20mm wide










1945 Gruen Pan American: 32mm










Wear a 70s cushion case to the max!










From 1969










Best yet, look how good a classic Zenith El Primero with the 400 movement (used in the Rolex Daytona) and 36mm looks on our size wrists:


----------



## katiedaddy

Mine is between 6.25" and 6.5" depending on the time of the day but I like big watches!! (just for disclaimer I no longer own any of below watches beside Casio & Oris)


----------



## naihet

6.25 inches -many have come and gone- doesn't look like it will stop! :roll:

most recently acquired (40mm, 47mm lug to lug) :









A few of the many that are now gone:


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt

It's not me (obviously) but he has a small wrist


----------



## Stonechild

mrsnak said:


> Love this skinny wrist thread. I'm going to make an executive Snak decision and allow my 6.5" to 6.6" into this. It's 6.5 at the narrowest and tight.
> 
> Here's what a sampling of the big ones look like (not afraid to wear a 45.5 PO or a 46mm Breitling since they wrap so well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also taller (6'2") so proportion works in my favor.
> 
> The great thing for us "petites" is that we can pull off ALL the old cool vintages
> 
> 1937 Gruen Curvex: 48mm tall but only 20mm wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1945 Gruen Pan American: 32mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a 70s cushion case to the max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best yet, look how good a classic Zenith El Primero with the 400 movement (used in the Rolex Daytona) and 36mm looks on our size wrists:


You have a wicked collection.


----------



## Daboryder

Seriously though, my wrist is 6.5" and I try to limit watch size to 40mm or less. I do have a couple of bigger ones, like this 45 mm Hardcore:







I don't wear it often because it is very heavy. I prefer my Amphibia and any of my Raketas which are in the 39mm range.


----------



## Pee Dee

this is what I'm wearing at work today (trimix 44mm on my six and a half inch wrist)









and the next day (44mm ocean 44)....


----------



## wuyeah

mrsnak said:


> Are those marks where the watch slides up your arm? I'd tighten it up just a tad


You have good eyes. Yeah...Now each side have 5 links. Taking out 2 links is too tight, taking 1 link from one side will be perfect. BUT(big but) i hv big issue seeing things that are not perfectly balanced. Bother me mentally. So I decided to stay perfectly balance for the watch so the watch looks perfect and i just gonna wearing it loose. I know it doesn't make much sense...but I got used to wearing it like that. I hv mental issue LOL.


----------



## GlennO

Just a couple on my 6.5" wrist.

36mm Omega










38.5mm Guinand


----------



## Akerue

Reverso Classique on my 6.3in wrist










Love being able to wear vintage watches with ease too! b-)

Anonimo Hi-Dive


----------



## GX9901

My wrist is 6.5". Most of the watches I own are on the larger side for me, but I've gotten pretty used to wearing big watches. Some wrist shots:

Probably my biggest setup, PAM312 (44mm) with a hornback strap:









Steinhart Marine Chronometer II (44mm):









Breitling Airwolf (43.5mm):









Seiko Ananta GMT (46mm):









Ball Engineer Master II DLC (40mm):









Bathys Hawaii AquaCulture (41mm):









G-Shock Dee & Ricky (50+mm):


----------



## mt_hangglider

I have a 6.5" wrist and have a hard time finding watches I like that fit my wrist well. Here are a few examples that work:

Speedmaster Professional (42mm - wears more like a 40mm watch)


















Rolex Submariner (newer ceramic model, 116610LN, 40mm)


















Omega Planet Ocean (42mm)










Ball Hydrocarbon (40mm)










Rolex 1675 GMT Master from 1964 (40mm)










Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph (41mm)


----------



## nicktanbt

6.5" wrist with my biggest watch - Sinn U1 at 44mm. Comfy if you don't mind the heft!


----------



## obsidian

My wrist is about 6.2" and 40mm is my preferred size. I wear smaller, and can get away with 42-44mm if the case has short stubby lugs or long lugs that have a pronounced downward curve that lets the case hug the wrist.
Here are some 41mm-44mm watches I think I can get away with (maybe I'm just fooling myself :-d).


----------



## chuckf1

My wrist is about 6.25" and this is the watch I'm wearing today, Ocean 7, LM3 V2, which is 42 mm


----------



## shaunempire

Touchy subject..


----------



## mrsnak

shaunempire said:


> Touchy subject..


Shouldn't be. Wear whatever your wrist size is with pride and conviction.

If this guy can do it, anyone can.


----------



## blaze

Just got my 53mm agat russian diver. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## blaze

Here's a better and more disproportionate pic.


----------



## shaunempire

Lol..

You know when you see a guy with a size 30 waist wearing size 40 jeans..


----------



## Haf

A 35mm Nomos on my small (I forgot its dimensions) wrist


----------



## peakay

After seeing many of the pictures in this thread, I'm now even more convinced that 42mm is the maximum for my 6.6" wrist!


----------



## bishop

\
6.5" wrist.


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

blaze said:


> Here's a better and more disproportionate pic.
> View attachment 509386


To say that crown would impede on wrist movement is an understatement.


----------



## mrsnak

blaze said:


> Here's a better and more disproportionate pic.
> View attachment 509386


That crown has to hurt!


----------



## Tumbles

Haf said:


> A 35mm Nomos on my small (I forgot its dimensions) wrist


Going to put this out there, that is a really nice blue and simple dial.

(Sorry for not posting, my wrists are 7 inches or so.)

Edit: Kill me now, thought this thread was younger than a month old.


----------



## billiybop

Wrist size is 6.25
My 1967 US military, Benrus 34.5mm
If it was good enough for Vietnam good enough for me today.


----------



## MatthewCooper

I'm 6'4 with 6.5" wrist. I own a 28mm early 20th century Gruen Veri-Thin Precision watch; worn by fighter pilots in WW2!

What are your thoughts. I know generally speaking, men today wear MUCH larger watches. But there is something about the simplicity and size in early 20th century that is more humble and charming to me. Any thoughts? I'd love to hear them.

Cooper


----------



## Little Squid

In the end, wearing what you feel like is the most important thing. If you insist that white socks and black shoes works, go ahead. If you insist socks and sandals go together, by all means. If you think navy slacks rock with a black blazer, knock yourself out. But I do feel that there are limits to watch sizes. IMO, in most cases, watches are accessories, like belts, socks, tie bars, cuff links, rings, etc. They should not be a centrepiece. If all people see is watch, it's too much. When the diameter of the face is wider than the wrist, it's definitely too much. If the lugs hang over the wrist, it's borderline too much. It looks like you're trying too hard to get noticed, even if you're not.


----------



## ed21x

what model is this?!



Haf said:


> A 35mm Nomos on my small (I forgot its dimensions) wrist


----------



## Andy Chandra

6,5 inch with 40 mm











Regards
Andy


----------



## Astropin

Interesting Thread.

My wrist is 6.5" at the most......might be 6.25". The Largest I can get away with (IMHO) is 42mm.

Can't wait to try on my new Ball Engineer Master II DLC (41mm) when it shows up tomorrow!


----------



## enkidu

GlennO said:


> Just a couple on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 38.5mm Guinand


Man that Guinand rocks! Do you know the model number? I haven't seen a destro chronograph that size ever. definitely one for the list.


----------



## enkidu

ed21x said:


> what model is this?!


It's a Nomos Orion Solar special edition, 100 pieces, only available from Wempe stores I believe. Probably somewhat difficult to find.


----------



## MountainMedic

naihet said:


> 6.25 inches -many have come and gone- doesn't look like it will stop! :roll:
> 
> most recently acquired (40mm, 47mm lug to lug) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the many that are now gone:


Thanks for these photos! As a fellow 6.25er I didn't think I could rock the SAR but after seeing these I'm considering buying one.


----------



## simplybao

Christopher Ward C600 43mm on my 6.25 wrist. This is the largest I think I would ever go. As it is, I think it's just a little too big. I usually prefer the 40mm size, but you can't try on CW watches before you buy.


----------



## mpisthe616

Heres, my contribution,
straight from my MBP.
I think my wrist is 6"5.


----------



## edeag3

Excellent idea of a thread, it really helps to get a feel for different sizes of watches on smaller wrists.
My thin asian wrist is 6.5" (It seemed that it's impossible/very difficult to significantly change wrist size even with exercise).
I'll be honest and say that I'm going to refuse to buy anything about 42mm in the future.
Just a few:







Breitling Colt GMT 40.5 mm







JLC Reverso Duo 42mm x 26mm







JLC Reverso Squadra Hometime 35mm x 42 mm 







JLC Reverso Grande Taille 42mm x 26 mm with the Squadra


----------



## Stonechild

I have a 7inch wrist:

44mm Fortis - actual measurement is 44mm.









47mm Anonimno:









44mm Pam:









46mm BR









46mm Ball:









44mm Hublot:









46mm Anonimo:









44 mm 243:









45mm PO Chrono:









44mm BR









45mm Oris:









51mm UBoat:









46mm Zenith:









Thats all the wrist shots I could find.


----------



## Doboji

I had to post here just for contrast... 45.5mm Casio Edifice on my mammoth paws...


----------



## edeag3

Looks about right haha, how big are your wrists? 8"?


----------



## jarrodhaz

Anyone with small wrists wear a Longines Legend Diver? It's 42 mm with long lugs....


----------



## Doboji

edeag3 said:


> Looks about right haha, how big are your wrists? 8"?


9ish" ... Same problems as small wristers in reverse.


----------



## edeag3

There's always the 60mm panerai 
seems to fit arnie just fine (he has a wrist about your size, maybe smaller)


----------



## Knoc

Real nice idea for a thread. Gives some good perspecitve.


----------



## MountainMedic

I've benefitted from your photos - here's one of mine...43 mm Swiss Army Maverick Chrono on a 6.25" wrist. Works fine, IMHO, although I wouldn't go bigger than 42 mm without trying the watch on. I think height and lug to lug are the true limiting factors. 40 mm is ideal for me, although most of today's dive watches are BIG. Think I might go 44 mm with the WCT Soarway Diver next...

http://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p580/MountainMedic1/maverick.jpg


----------



## Stonechild

Doboji said:


> I had to post here just for contrast... 45.5mm Casio Edifice on my mammoth paws...
> 
> View attachment 644081


LOL - that looks like a 38mm dress watch on your wrist.


----------



## LJUSMC

My wrist is 6.5 inches. I don't have all these watches anymore, just the Grand Seiko. But here you go for your viewing pleasure:

Grand Seiko Quartz SBGX061









Speedy Pro









Casio Frogman GW200









Omega Seamaster Pro Chronograph:









Rolex Explorer:









Sub Date on Nato:











Spyhunter said:


> Hey all!
> 
> When buying a new watch online without even seeing it in reality I'm always nervous and will look online at wrist shots of the watch for weeks sometimes even a month before placing an order.
> The problem with this is that majority of people don't have small wrists or you don't now the persons wrist size.
> 
> With larger wrists choosing a new watch is not an issue but with smaller wrist it can be quite a headacheo| because the industry does not design the watches for our wrist size!
> And yet you want a certain look with the new watch you are buying. Sometimes the watch you really like does not fit you at all.
> 
> So to the point show us your small wrist (*6,5 inch and below*!) and the watch you like on it! Don't forget to mension your wrist size.
> 
> This is my Seiko Sarb021 on a tiny 6,1 inch (15,5 cm) wrist.
> diameter: 38 mm
> lug to lug: 45 mm
> lug width: 20 mm
> 
> View attachment 503332


----------



## lexybeast

My wrist is just under 6.5".


----------



## hkustch

My 6" flat wrist (~52mm wide) with 40mm Ex II (lug to lug: 47mm). It's ok but I do think I can wear larger like 42 or 44, if the lugs are not protruding from the wrist. Case height is another issue of coz...


----------



## CliveO

mrsnak said:


> Love this skinny wrist thread. I'm going to make an executive Snak decision and allow my 6.5" to 6.6" into this. It's 6.5 at the narrowest and tight.
> 
> Here's what a sampling of the big ones look like (not afraid to wear a 45.5 PO or a 46mm Breitling since they wrap so well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also taller (6'2") so proportion works in my favor.
> 
> The great thing for us "petites" is that we can pull off ALL the old cool vintages
> 
> 1937 Gruen Curvex: 48mm tall but only 20mm wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1945 Gruen Pan American: 32mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a 70s cushion case to the max!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best yet, look how good a classic Zenith El Primero with the 400 movement (used in the Rolex Daytona) and 36mm looks on our size wrists:


Love all of these pieces but the Omega is my favorite!


----------



## jermyzy

All on my skinny 6.5" wrist


----------



## mrh1965

Nice post, it reminds me to never buy a watch exceeding 40mm for my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## NineFace

6 inch wrist and this is the way to take the wrist shot 









40mm Seagull WuYi









40mm Seiko sarb065


----------



## mrh1965

NineFace said:


> 6 inch wrist and this is the way to take the wrist shot
> 
> 40mm Seiko sarb065


Cocktail time, good one. Dresses up the jeans and tee nicely. I'm tempted by a couple of those JDM Seiko's myself.


----------



## hwc

I'm old school. I prefer smaller watches. Proportions are better on my 6.5 inch wrist. Plus, I don't really like a watch to scream, "look at me". And, I like them to be able to slide comfortably under a sleeve.

*LL Bean Vintage Field Watch. 38 mm diameter. 20 mm lug width:*










This one is the new Mondaine Simply Elegant ultra-think design. They offer the same watch in a 41 mm case with a 22 mm strap and a 36 mm case with a 20 mm strap. Because I wanted this for a little dressier watch, I went with the smaller size. The face is exactly the same size as the Bean watch, the bezel is just a little thinner. I went with the metal strap because it was the only way to get the white face watch with the brushed stainless case. I've also got a black leather strap coming that can fit in either of these watches, although the thin mesh bracelet looks pretty sleek on this watch.

*Mondaine Simply Elegant 36 mm case / 20 mm strap:*


----------



## MountainMedic

I'm surprised how short this thread is...there should be a sticky with this theme. Does anybody have pics of the following on small wrists?

Dagaz Zero
Dagaz SKX007 Mod
Seiko Monster

Thanks


----------



## Censport

6.5" wrist (I _think_. I know it's 52mm across.), 44mm Invicta.










As I've often said, it feels like this:










But I rarely wear it. Lately, I've been wearing this 38mm Seiko the most:










Oh, forgot to add I've been wearing this 40mm (with long lugs) JL more since I bought a $10 sport strap for it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## sub40

6" wrist. Watch sizing is a delicate affair. In the winter with more clothes I think you can get away with a bigger watch. In the summer or with more fitted clothes I tend to wear smaller.

The SKX013 / 173 difference is pretty subtle; both look fine on my wrist in terms of sizing. The 013 has more traditional proportions whereas the 173 has slightly more modern "fashion" proportions relative to the wrist. (i.e.: Bigger) but I think both are perfectly acceptable.

















SKX 013









Alpha GMT / Explorer II









SKX173 / 007 / 009 (Same case)









Citizen JN5009 - I sold this because it looked too big.









Seiko SNJ023 (This is probably the biggest watch I will ever own. but I think I get away with it because of the black dials and the wide chapter ring.


----------



## The Elf

Traser Classic Chromo (40mm diameter) and G Shock Riseman (40-45mm diameter, depending on where you measure it)
6.1" wrist


----------



## steph86

Great thread!!!!

As one of the earlier (female) posters said, I often think having small wrists is a blessing in disguise as it limits my opportunities to wipe out my bank account! That being said, I like wearing larger watches but 38mm is about the max I can pull off on my 5.75" skinny girl wrists. Here are some of my favorites...









(Ladies) 38mm Speedy...LOVE it so much, but it's probably a little big for me.









Nomos Tangente 33...super long lugs, don't think I could handle the 36mm Club which I love as well.









(Ladies) 37.5mm PO. This watch is rather tall, but the short lugs, thicker bezel and black dial make it look smaller than it is.









34mm Hamilton Khaki. Great watch.


----------



## DCOmegafan

Here's my skx013 on a 6.5. I could probably go up to an 007, but this works for me.


----------



## Lilac1

For you guys looking to get a correctly sized watch, remember that lug size matters equally to case diameter, In other words, if the lugs are shorter you can get away with wearing a bigger watch.

For instance, my 42mm breitling superocean has a bigger case than my 40mm rolex submariner, but the lugs are longer on the submariner, making the watch appear larger and more disproportional on my 6,25 inch wrists.

Also, lug overhang can be significantly worse with straighter lugs than on curved lugs. As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, large watches can be okay as long as they grip the wrist.


----------



## Lilac1

naihet said:


> 6.25 inches -many have come and gone- doesn't look like it will stop! :roll:
> 
> most recently acquired (40mm, 47mm lug to lug)
> 
> A few of the many that are now gone:


Also, wow, a cool oris that fits a small wrist. What model/size is this?


----------



## Raguvian

38mm Khaki Field Mechanical on 6.5" wrist









The lugs are slightly long but it's not too bad.


----------



## banks504

My newest addition, a 36.6mm Muhle Glahsutte 29er on my 5.5" lady wrist:









Great thread idea!


----------



## Vivian886

steph86 said:


> Great thread!!!!
> 
> As one of the earlier (female) posters said, I often think having small wrists is a blessing in disguise as it limits my opportunities to wipe out my bank account! That being said, I like wearing larger watches but 38mm is about the max I can pull off on my 5.75" skinny girl wrists. Here are some of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomos Tangente 33...super long lugs, don't think I could handle the 36mm Club which I love as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ladies) 37.5mm PO. This watch is rather tall, but the short lugs, thicker bezel and black dial make it look smaller than it is.


I've been considering the Nomos Ludwig/Tangente 33 and the Omega 37.5mm PO as well, but my wrists are tiny! The max I can take from lug-to-lug is 41mm or 42mm. Could you please tell me what the lug-to-lug measurements of the Nomos and the PO is? (I can't seem to find this info on the internet...)


----------



## Shaunie_007

My two Magrette Regattare's, the first stock on a vintage strap culture strap, and the second hand engraved with a BJ strap. I have 6.5" wrists, both watches are 44mm and I'm not sure of their lug to lug, but I think they're the perfect size


----------



## steph86

Vivian886 said:


> I've been considering the Nomos Ludwig/Tangente 33 and the Omega 37.5mm PO as well, but my wrists are tiny! The max I can take from lug-to-lug is 41mm or 42mm. Could you please tell me what the lug-to-lug measurements of the Nomos and the PO is? (I can't seem to find this info on the internet...)


The Tangente 33 is approx. 42mm lug-to-lug...PO is about the same. Hope this helps!


----------



## Occipital Lobe

6,6" 16,5 cm
Always seems to look huge on photos.


----------



## Redemption

Heaps of great looking Planet Oceans in this thread. They look great on the stainless bracelet.

Here's my 312


----------



## claradead

my 5.5inch wrist!








with the amphibia on it. (40mm?)


----------



## cadomniel

Some midsize Omegas on my 6.25'' wrist, and a 35mm Stowa Antea KS.


Missing -(my Railmaster)


----------



## naihet

Lilac1 said:


> Also, wow, a cool oris that fits a small wrist. What model/size is this?


that would be the Oris Small seconds diver with ceramic bezel. Long gone now and i do miss it! its 44mm but wears small due to the shape of the case.


----------



## bhall41

My latest acquisition on my 6.5" wrist:


----------



## Matillac

I have extremely small wrists, even after taking out all links most all of my collection is still loose!


----------



## GlennO

enkidu said:


> Man that Guinand rocks! Do you know the model number? I haven't seen a destro chronograph that size ever. definitely one for the list.


Sorry for not replying earlier, I just noticed your query.
Model number is 20.50-05LL.
And thanks for the comments!


----------



## Raffa

Hmmmmmm...........can't you find something bigger?



Daboryder said:


> Seriously though, my wrist is 6.5" and I try to limit watch size to 40mm or less. I do have a couple of bigger ones, like this 45 mm Hardcore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wear it often because it is very heavy. I prefer my Amphibia and any of my Raketas which are in the 39mm range.


----------



## MicheleB

6.25" wrists, not sure if more flat or round.








40mm T Touch - my weekend wearer








33mm Bulova chrono -was my daily wearer for many years








38mm Tissot classic - current daily wearer








40mm Vostok Amphib Zissou ministry - this one felt too big








32.8mm Momentum M1 wave dial - too small even for me

I think 35-36mm is best for me, but I keep looking for up to 40mm with short lugs.


----------



## enkidu

GlennO said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier, I just noticed your query.
> Model number is 20.50-05LL.
> And thanks for the comments!


No problemo! Thanks! Oh, I should add to the thread, since my 7" wrist is far from large. Here're a few shots from my collection (models names in my sig).


----------



## LesserBlackDog

6" wrist here. Some of my bigger watches....








Seiko SNE107 - 42mm








Sottomarino Lucciola - 42mm








Deep Blue T25 Daynight - 43mm, the biggest watch I've worn other than a G-Shock








Casio Edifice EF-503D - 41mm-ish








Vintage Seiko - not sure on the case size, but quite small








G-Shock DW5600E - A favorite workout partner








Timex Ironman Shock 30-Lap - Another favorite workout partner.

And the watch that's been on my wrist for the past straight week:







Ball Fireman Racer - 40mm

A lot of the watches I used to wear were in the 40-42mm range, but I've basically stopped wearing anything bigger than 40mm these days. The Ball is the biggest of all my daily wearers, outside of digital stuff of course. I generally prefer 35-38mm, though a few of my vintage pieces are slightly smaller.


----------



## Will_f

edeag3 said:


> Excellent idea of a thread, it really helps to get a feel for different sizes of watches on smaller wrists.
> My thin asian wrist is 6.5" (It seemed that it's impossible/very difficult to significantly change wrist size even with exercise).
> I'll be honest and say that I'm going to refuse to buy anything about 42mm in the future.
> Just a few:
> View attachment 644012
> 
> Breitling Colt GMT 40.5 mm
> View attachment 644013
> 
> JLC Reverso Duo 42mm x 26mm
> View attachment 644015
> 
> JLC Reverso Squadra Hometime 35mm x 42 mm
> View attachment 644016
> 
> JLC Reverso Grande Taille 42mm x 26 mm with the Squadra


The JLC Duo looks fantastic. The Grande Taille? Not so much.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

5.2 inch wrists with my 39mm Longines Hydroconquest. Best fitting watch I have, the lugs just hug my wrists.


----------



## korolev

archimede 45mm on a 6" wrist =)
that was 3rd sep 11, e day i picked up this watch!


----------



## vancity67

Here is a 42mm on my 6 - 6.25 wrist (not sure). I would say thats as big as I will go.. 40mm is just about right.


----------



## negaki

6.5in wrist:








39mm








40mm








41mm








44mm

I can really recommend Breitlings for those who want big watches comfortably on smaller wrists. They have stubby curved lugs and really comfortable bracelets, if you can handle the weight .


----------



## shameless

what is this -watches for anorexics!


----------



## Donut

47mm Fiddy...


----------



## shameless

correction they are 37 mm watches with 10 mm of winder and guard


----------



## ManMachine

Orient blue Ray 41mm on my 6.25" wrist (on a good day).

I'm quite interested in a Halios Laguna and/or Seiko Orange Monster, but not sure if I can pull it off. Haven't seen either watches on the skinny wrist thread yet.

If any fellow WUS members in the Seattle area is willing to show the watch in person, please PM me - and a drink or lunch is on me. Thanks.


----------



## Bubblemunche

44mm Oris TT1 Diver's Chrono on my puny 6' inch wrist.


----------



## nmadd

mrsnak said:


>


I've never though much of Breitling, but this picture makes me want this watch. Now.


----------



## Memphis1

45mm x 19mm deepquest and a 45mm x 15mm mach 6 on 7"


----------



## ManMachine

I guess this is just for contrast?


----------



## ManMachine

Sub 6.25" wrist:

Black Laguna with isofrane:









blue Ray with isofrane:


----------



## CheapThrills

Great thread, great pics!

Thanks!


----------



## MZhammer

I'd say my wrist is "tiny" its about 7 inches but only 55mm ish wide and I am 6'2"

Here is my 40mm Stowa Marine Auto which is as big as I go in watches without substantial bezel to dilute the face. 42mm is my largest ever on my SMP and that is large by my standards!! Not sure how some of you guys handle these U-Boats and whatnot!


----------



## Seppi3

My Eco zilla on my small wrist.


----------



## andsan




----------



## ShellyAE

Well, due to my phone acting up, I can't post a picture of it on my wrist, but I mainly (as in every day....I have neglected the rest of my watches) wear my Hamilton Pan Europ LE. It is pretty big, but since the lugs are short, it fist perfectly! I find that it matters most if the lugs hang over my wrist or not as to if the watch looks like it fits. I am a 5'4" woman with TINY wrists. My husband is 6'4" and we share watches. We usually buy based on if we can share the watch. He has 1 that is simply too big, but I slip in on every now and then .


----------



## mikeyc

a 40mm on my 6.5" wrist...


----------



## TK-421

that PO looks fine.


peakay said:


> My wrist is about 6.5" and my largest watches are 42mm, which is as large as I would go with out being able to try it on before buying.
> 
> Planet Ocean 42
> View attachment 503853
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 42mm, looks bigger because of large dial
> View attachment 503856
> 
> 
> 40mm Sub style
> View attachment 503855
> 
> 
> Omega SMP mid-size 36mm
> View attachment 503857
> 
> 
> Omega Constellation 34mm
> View attachment 503859


----------



## TK-421

this watch works for your wrist. great photo.



andsan said:


>


----------



## TK-421

holy ....! i didn't know JLC still made pocket watches!



mikeyc said:


> a 40mm on my 6.5" wrist...


----------



## iam7head

SMP: 41mm
Hammy: 40mm
SKX007: 42mm

On my baby girl wrist @ 7"


----------



## GlennO

ManMachine said:


> I'm quite interested in a Halios Laguna and/or Seiko Orange Monster, but not sure if I can pull it off. Haven't seen either watches on the skinny wrist thread yet.


I thought I saw a Laguna earlier in the thread? Anywway, there's the 42mm OM on 6.5" wrist. It's a good fit, due to the short lugs, and the wide bezel makes the dial look small:



















And a few more pics for the thread for good measure:

Omega AT 36mm










Tudor 34mm










Seiko SARB017 38mm










Ebel 1911 38mm


----------



## scooby

GWF-1000 on a 7in wrist!


----------



## RadoFan

I wish I did have a small wrist. Mine's about 7.6 inches which is a mare coz lots of bracelets(especially on vintage watches) are 7.5 MAX or less!


----------



## MZhammer

blaze said:


> Here's a better and more disproportionate pic.
> View attachment 509386


This is simply outlandish lol


----------



## Wannaduck

Here are some shots: first one is with LumTec M19 which is 45MM. But the lug curves so it wears really comfortably.
The Tag is 40MM. 
The wrist is about 6.50 inches.


----------



## Synequano

6,25-6,5 inch wrist,might be smaller due to recent hospitalization

















These 2 are 44 mm,but the case on the 2nd pic shaped differently and felt bigger









This is pushing it with 47mm which looks a bit big on my wrist but looks okay as a whole..the lugs actually lined up with the flat part on top of my wrist so I guess it is my upper limit


----------



## beebox

Here is mine!


----------



## negaki

47mm Steinhart on 6,75in, feels awesome! What I now see is that a flat caseback is important, my 44mm Breitling with a bulbous caseback feels a lot larger..


----------



## drhr

6.5 inch wrist, Omega Seamaster 2012 Olympics LE . . . .


----------



## driveSwitch




----------



## RoundelMike

These two pics demonstrate the range of watch sizes I wear on my 6.25" (159mm) wrist. The top watch is a 34mm Omega Seamaster De Ville and the bottom watch is a 42mm Laco B-Dial. Personally I think the 34mm looks great, while the 42mm is probably too big. But then again, I'm a stodgy traditionalist and I think 42mm is the upper limit for nearly everyone. I prefer classic proportions, which show some of the strap/bracelet on top of the wrist, instead of watch cases that span nearly the width of the wrist.


----------



## T_I

My wrist is 16 cm (6.25" when I calculated correctly) and here are some wrist shots:

31mm Pontiac Hydraulica










33mm Kaiserstunde










42mm Pulsar Y182-6C50










Unknown size Prisma (guess 43-44 mm, It's back for repair under warranty)










46mm Fossil JR-9938










47mm own project watch. (started life as a rule 8 watch before I received it and took it apart)










The fossil I really like, but it's way to big, so I did wear it only when wearing a sweater. It looks a bit better fitting.










As it's quartz I can't wear it any more.

I've been wearing the Pulsar for at least 10 years and that watch is 42mm , but I've seen a 43mm I like and is not to expensive. I think I'll limit to 43 when that watch is not to big, or 42mm when it is. Before the Fossil everything I bought was <= 42mm and the Fossil turned out to be to big. I'm not sure if a 43mm is to big or not, when it feels like this...










I'll have to flip it. (BTW that's a 75x55mm Hema Travel alarm clock ;-) ) The Pulsar feels good, but I can't measure it at the moment.


----------



## Doboji

36mm GP


----------



## KingK12

Daboryder said:


>


How funny!


----------



## driveSwitch

*invicta Aussey on a 7" wrist*


----------



## billiybop

I've gone through this 'big is better' fashion and I kind of felt like an impostor.
So, the other day I bought a 34.5mm watch that I instantly identify with.


----------



## Bushflyr

Andy Chandra said:


> 6,5 inch with 40 mm


Awesome shots. Thanks. It really makes it apparent how much difference there is in the lugs between the two.

And all this time I've been ignoring the 40mm's because I thought they would be too small. My wrist thanks you, my wallet hates you. 

My GSAR on 6.25"


----------



## bhall41

'New' acquisition: GMT 16750 with matte dial, on 6.5" wrist:


----------



## Nicky J

Orange Monster on my 6.25 female wrist..


----------



## late

Mine is about 6 3/4". I mostly stick to vintage watches.


----------



## Hasaf

This is my daily watch, a Squale 1515. It has a 36mm case; which, at one time was considered a medium. Due to a childhood illness my wrist is very small, 5.5".


----------



## don.carleto

Breitling chrono cockpit (37mm) on my 6,5" - 6,75" wrist









Rolex GMT iic ( 40mm) 









Breitling SuperOcean (41mm)









Seiko Sarb 029 (36mm)


----------



## DCOmegafan

don.carleto said:


> Breitling chrono cockpit (37mm) on my 6,5" - 6,75" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex GMT iic ( 40mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling SuperOcean (41mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko Sarb 029 (36mm)


That sarb costs a fraction of the others, yet it looks the best. Keep wearing that.


----------



## bhall41

What I am wearing today:


----------



## Jeru

_*G-SHOCK G-300ML-1ACR with 46 mm case on my 6 inch wrist
*_


----------



## bhall41

Nomos Orion:


----------



## stanislav

wrist about 6.1"

Explorer 36 mm








Grand Seiko 9F32 37 mm








Seiko 38 mm - no more with me









Nomos 33 mm


----------



## jwquiroz

I have to limit a lot my choices with a 6.0" wrist. I buy nothing online I have not tried before to see if it fits well. Here are two of my watches; I have no idea which model they are. This is a great tread! It is nice to see I am not the only man alone with such small wrists!


----------



## plumcakk

Luch Ultraslim on a 6" wrist


----------



## iPaul81

So what wrist size is considered small? Mine is 7.1" and I feel I have tiny wrists. They look only slightly bigger than my Fiance's wrists and she is a slim girl. Maybe because I am taller and have large hands it makes my wrists looks smaller.
Anyway here is a shot with my Aqua Terra 38.5mm


----------



## bhall41




----------



## hoangvisuals

Here is my 6in wrist with an Archimede 39mm Pilot 46mm lug-lug and an older Aristo 3H32S Flieger 40mm, 46mm lug-lug


----------



## heuer_1153

On my 6.5inch wrist:

*38-40mm*









































































*40-44mm




























*


----------



## GA1911

Hamilton Jazzmaster on 6.5" wrist


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Please accept my application photos into the small wrists club:
~6.25"

39mm Strela Chrono - nice size for me - relatively long lugs ~48mm lug to lug








40mm Orient Millennium - wears large








42mm SKX007 - wears smaller due to large bezel and short lug length








42.5mm Alpha Radiomir Chrono - wears small due to shape and short lug length


----------



## cbaytan

46mm Seiko Ceasar on my 6.3" wrist.


----------



## robotdinosaurs

36mm FC on my 6ish inch wrist.


----------



## GTR83

Orient Saturation Diver on my 7.25" (18.4cm) wrist, which doesn't look that way at all, it is more like 6.5-6.75 in all my wrist shots. 








Cheers,
George


----------



## Will_f

Sub-C no date (40 mm)








Damasko DK11 (43.8 mm)


----------



## hoangvisuals

Second time now with my Squale
41mm bezel, 48.6mm lugs, 13mm thick
6inches wrist


----------



## hoangvisuals

Memphis1 said:


> 45mm x 19mm deepquest and a 45mm x 15mm mach 6 on 7"


With forearms like that you can wear anything under the sun!


----------



## drhr

6.5 inch wrist, 2 new additions . . .


----------



## dinexus

Just a freckle over 6.5", here's my Ball Spacemaster (the curved lugs make a huge difference in comfort):


----------



## Pinito

My 40 mm JLC master chronograph on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Lilac1

DCOmegafan said:


> That sarb costs a fraction of the others, yet it looks the best. Keep wearing that.


No, it really really really doesn't.


----------



## Giaolong

6.25" wrist.

First 40mm leather band.
View attachment 1001713


Went for something even bigger (though it was too big but when i put it on, it fits perfectly in my mind.) Loving both.
42mm Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono.
View attachment 1001716


----------



## fjcamry

delete post.


----------



## fjcamry

6.5" wrist with a leather strap on Breitling Seawolf. Still comfortable , thanks to the curved lugs and flat case back .
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## vanquish129

My 6.5" wrist:














































Sent from my Lenovo P700i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuessWho

I have little 6.25 inch wrists, the biggest watch I can stand on my wrist is 44mm. Here is my 44mm Parnis, the lugs almost stick out!
View attachment 1004696


----------



## drhr

6.5 inch wrist, RGM 151P Pilot Pro, AP RO 15450 . .


----------



## wicked

44mm pam on my puny 6.3 inch wrist

View attachment 1005776


----------



## tincob

On my 6.5" (165mm) wrist

Vostok Amphibia Ministry 40mm


Poljot Aerowave B-Uhr 40mm


Anybody with photos of square/rectangular/tonneau watches? I think I only saw a few with JLC Reverso. I'd like to pick up a blue dialed square (like the Tag Monaco) or a Cartier Tank but the squarish shape doesn't go so well with sub 7" wrists.


----------



## Emtee

42mm Panerai on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## svorkoetter

Here are mine, both on my 6.25" wrist.

Kommandirskie, approximately 40mm without crown and crown guard:









Strela, 38mm without crowns and pushers:









Berkut, 40mm without crowns and pushers (however, it's smaller lug-to-lug than my 38mm Strela above):


----------



## inlieu

My six inch/15.24 centimeter wrist.








43mm Swiss Army Victorinox Infantry XL Automatic that I've been wearing the past seven years.








40mm Stowa Flieger no logo/date which I received today and will be wearing for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MichaelKG

I just measured my wrists and it's at 6.3/6.5 inches. But when I look at the wrists of some of you guys here, your wrists seem bigger or I have a totally different view of my own wrists and think I'm too skinny. 

I'm wearing a 42mm Laco Padernborn. I've tried on a Rolex GMTII and a Tudor and both fitted fine. The only 'problem' I have is that I need to resize the bracelets. I don't know if it will still look nice on me. That's my biggest concern with my wrists. 

Or I should look at watches with leather straps since that looks good on me.


----------



## Armchair

32mm solar Mondaine on my 6.25 inch wrist with some Swiss mountains in the background.




On the other wrist I had a 50mm Reena Weathermaster to measure the altitude.


----------



## Gilles Readydot

165mm wrist.
Like the comment where someone says that having a small wrist protects your wallet. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## sxt80

42mm watch
6.25" (158mm) wrist.


----------



## kiidkiid10

Here's my Seiko baby monster.


----------



## iggu74

Here is my Seiko Mini Monster, 42mm case diameter on a 6.7" wrist. Dont think I can go higher, but I really want a 44mm pilot Watch from Steinhart.
Sorry for the bad Pictures, they are from my phone.


----------



## ck1109

Great thread!

6.25" wrist.

35mm Nomos Tangente:









37mm Breitling Colt









38mm Seiko SKX013









40mm Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic (wears larger)









41mm Aquaracer


----------



## pihcho

Wahaha~ I love it. Welcome to small-wrist-land Mr. Giant!!


----------



## suman




----------



## dspodium

6" (15 cm) wrist --

33mm Maverick II:









35 mm Vintage Omega (Circa 1966):







.

38mm Luminox Colormark:









38mm PR50 Sport:









47.5mm DW-240:









48.9mm DW-5600E-1:









51mm G-9100-1:









52mm G-9000-1:








Cheers!


----------



## tincob

Vintage Hamilton 37mm on 6.5" wrist


----------



## tincob

Just picked up this Citizen Eco Drive chronograph CA0240-50E.

39.5mm diameter and 11.4mm thickness, slips under a dress shirt very well.


----------



## zumzum5150

6.75 wrist and 50mm case


----------



## mark1958

My wrist is about 6-6.2 inches depending on where it is measured.. Here are a few examples
The Muhle Glashutte and Longines are 40mm.
The Panerai and GO OBserver are 44mm
The GO chronograph is 42mm


----------



## MusicPDX

This Seamaster, on my twig-like arm, is somewhere around 36mm.


----------



## joeh4384

The 41 is probably the largest size I would wear.


----------



## cadomniel

Stowa Baumuster B.

I had the Stowa Marine with the same case but it wore too big for me. The sparse white dial of the Marine wears significantly larger than the Baumuster B.

I had this Damasko DA 46 which at the time I thought was too big:










Got a DA 47 incoming after I have gotten used to bigger watches like the Planet Ocean but we will see if I keep it or still think it wears too big.

This was my Planet Ocean, I really liked how it wore after getting used to it. Still thought it was too heavy and thick to wear on bracelet but the diameter and lug to lug worked on 6.3'' wrist.










After selling the Planet Ocean , picked up this SMP 41mm










Much better size than the previous midsize version which is just too tiny for a mens diver watch. AS much as I loved the Planet Ocean I prefer the overall wearability and comfort of the 2254.50.


----------



## overbudget

38mm Hamilton IntraMatic...shade under 7" wrist.


----------



## hovebomber

6" wrists... I think I really need something smaller

40 mm Seiko








G Shock Mudman


----------



## T_I

My Union Ancre.










28mil on a 16 cm (6.25") wrist.


----------



## Rachdanon

This show off your small .......makes me think of other small appendages that some have a perverse reason to show off. Ok back to more value added posts.


----------



## bhall41

Explorer II on my 6.5" wrist:


----------



## Jeru

GW-6900BC-1JF loosely on my 6" wrist:


----------



## jokr82

Here I am!

Almost all my watches, 40 until 43mm but my Oris 47mm but it´s small, i can´t explain!


----------



## isaactanjs

Omega Speedmaster pro, on my 6.5 inch wrist..


----------



## Beater




----------



## BusyTimmy

Beater said:


> View attachment 1250679


ROFL


----------



## entropy96

One of my beaters and the largest watch I own currently (after selling the DSSD and GSSD), a green Delma Santiago 43mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## FourT6and2

6.75" wrist. This is a fairly small watch, though (40 mm).


----------



## Rasta G

my wrist is obviously small for this GA1000


----------



## bhall41

FourT6and2 said:


> 6.75" wrist. This is a fairly small watch, though (40 mm).


Your Speedmaster looks great on your wrist. However there is nothing, in truth, remotely small about a 40mm case. It's just that the ridiculous big watch trend would have you (and me) believe otherwise. For guys blessed with small wrists, 40mm is often as large a watch as they can wear, and even then this may depend on the length of the lugs, and the size and colour of the dial. A few years back I traded a 39mm Aqua Terra with white dial because I came to the realisation that it looked too big on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Monocrom

Yup! Lug length is usually the key measurement. My daily wear watch is my Citizen BM7080-03E.

43mm w/o the crown. Yet, it looks perfectly fine on my 6.5" wrist due to the very stubby length of the lugs.


----------



## KXL

6.5 inch wrist---and I like watches that are bigger so they all look big on me.


----------



## Calvin82

Beater said:


> View attachment 1250679


This watch is BIG! I bet it could go through end of the world safely.

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

Calvin82 said:


> This watch is BIG! I bet it could go through end of the world safely.


Captain America had a shield on his left wrist. Why shouldn't the rest of us?


----------



## supermundane

My Lip General De Gaulle 145 Automatic, which has a 35mm face and is 42 lug to lug. My (hairy) wrist is 6'25".


----------



## tincob

bhall41 said:


> Your Speedmaster looks great on your wrist. However there is nothing, in truth, remotely small about a 40mm case. It's just that the ridiculous big watch trend would have you (and me) believe otherwise. For guys blessed with small wrists, 40mm is often as large a watch as they can wear, and even then this may depend on the length of the lugs, and the size and colour of the dial. A few years back I traded a 39mm Aqua Terra with white dial because I came to the realisation that it looked too big on my 6.5" wrist.


Yup. My max lug-to-lug measurement is 48mm. After that, the bracelet or the strap goes straight down at 90 degrees to the lugs which doesn't look "proper" to me. I think most watches look good with a little bit of bracelet/strap showing on the wrist when viewed straight on.

I agree that 40mm body size is the max for most of us with small wrist (I refuse to label my wrist as puny), but if the watch has small l-t-l measurement, I've gone up to 43mm with okay results. It depends on whether the watch is all dial or is a diver with a large bezel (which effectively reduces the body size to a smaller dial equivalent).


----------



## V.I.P




----------



## enkidu

Realized that my destro Kingston on my 6.75 wrist wasn't in this thread. Just took this wrist shot on wondrously comfy GGB strap. Perfect size for my wrist, methinks. Also, I think I need to be more aggressive with the hand lotion. .


----------



## broper10

6.5 inch wrist with 38mm Wenger dive watch:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yousuft

This is my good old Seiko Quartz Moon Phase 34mm mid 90's model on my 6.5+0.1inches  hairy wrist.


----------



## tamundoy

Archimede Sporttaucher on 6 inch wrist...


----------



## SaNDeX

Here is my 45mm (48mm with crown) Candino on my 6,3 inch wrist.


----------



## Ryatnalkar

I don't know the exact size but that's a 41 mm wide PRC200 over my sub 5.7" wrists. Anyone beat that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

My new Orobianco automatic, 43mm case diameter, 48mm lug-to-lug on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

6 inch wrists... 36mm AT 2500 is generally considered a bit small, but it fits my tiny wrists like a glove.


----------



## fjblair

To each his own but I am surprised by the number of guys wearing a watch that is just way to big. Almost comical in some instances.


----------



## nikey

Nice watch.

Thanks,
Mike



T_I said:


> My Union Ancre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28mil on a 16 cm (6.25") wrist.


----------



## nikey

I agree. Although I am not really all that surprised.

Thanks,
Mike



fjblair said:


> To each his own but I am surprised by the number of guys wearing a watch that is just way to big. Almost comical in some instances.


----------



## tincob

seoulseeker said:


> 6 inch wrists... 36mm AT 2500 is generally considered a bit small, but it fits my tiny wrists like a glove.


That blue dial is just ridiculously good looking. I just picked up a black dial 36mm AT quartz which looks great on its own right but I've fallen for the sun ray effect of the blue dial AT and am looking to find a trading partner.










I also picked up this 35mm Zeno-Watch Basel ZEX. I'm on a mid-sized tear.


----------



## DeepEye

I have a 16cm wrist and wear mostly 36-38mm watches. The biggest is the Airman at 42mm.

38-36-34mm








39mm i guess









42mm


----------



## Ernest Watcher

6.5" Wrist with 28mm Rolex Boy


----------



## bhall41

IWC ref 810 circa 1960s, 35mm case, on 6.5" wrist:


----------



## damo_t

tincob said:


> I also picked up this 35mm Zeno-Watch Basel ZEX. I'm on a mid-sized tear.


I have a Zeno-Watch Basel ZEX incoming. Seeing your beauty makes the wait even harder!


----------



## obsidian

seoulseeker said:


> 6 inch wrists... 36mm AT 2500 is generally considered a bit small, but it fits my tiny wrists like a glove.


That looks really good on your wrist!


----------



## obsidian

tincob said:


> That blue dial is just ridiculously good looking. I just picked up a black dial 36mm AT quartz which looks great on its own right but I've fallen for the sun ray effect of the blue dial AT and am looking to find a trading partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up this 35mm Zeno-Watch Basel ZEX. I'm on a mid-sized tear.


Both of those look perfect on your wrist.


----------



## Yahiko

Browsing through this thread made me feel to post my beauty. I have very skinny wrists and I truely dislike a heavy weight on my wrists.

Searched for quite some time for a possible watch and here we are (It's a Victorinox 241302);


----------



## Armchair

^^^ I like the oval sub-dials.


----------



## damo_t

damo_t said:


> I have a Zeno-Watch Basel ZEX incoming. Seeing your beauty makes the wait even harder!


It has arrived! On a Shell Cordovan strap on a 6" wrist.


----------



## amit_da_man_39

My New Tissot PRC 200 with rubber strap on my 6.5inch wrist, the watch size is 41mm length and 42mm width


----------



## zigzi

my new Luminox 7051 BO. on my 5.3" wrist


----------



## inlieu

Stowa Antea KS which I just received today. It's 35.5 mm on my six inch wrist.


----------



## Sgt. Angle

A few shots on my ~6.5" wrist. I think 40 is my sweet spot although I own a couple 42s. Any bigger, now way. The Oris is a 37mm. OM wears smaller than its size suggests.


----------



## kyuzo

Here we go! Wrist: 16.5cm (6.5") but quite flattish, the upper part of the wrist is about 53mm. I usually wear watches around 40mm but their perceived size really depends on the lug-to-lug measure, bezel (or its lack) and also the color of the dial (white wears bigger).

40mm Stowa Flieger 2801 handwound (which is thinner than the automatic version) on a Nomos shell cordovan strap. The lug to lug ratio is 48mm at most. Large dial and thin bezel make an impression of a really big watch.








38mm Seiko SARB035. Lug to lug measure is 43mm but white dial and especially the bracelet cause that it wears bigger than plain numbers would suggest.








43mm Kemmner Military Chrono on a Hirsch Liberty strap. A thick (13mm) and heavy watch with 51mm lug to lug ratio. I wouldn't wear anything bigger than that, I'm actually on the fence with this one already.








40mm Citizen NY0040. An underrated Japanese diver used in the 90s by Marina Militare frogmen. Lug to lug: 46mm, here on a NATO strap and genuine rubber.















EDIT: The only vintage in the pack, a 33mm Raketa with 38mm lug to lug ratio. If it doesn't serve dress purposes, it's consistently attached to a vintage style pad strap to make it wear larger.


----------



## Ugly Dude

Hi Kyuzo, 

Everyone of those look great on you! 

Well, maybe except the Kemmner. Which still isn't too bad. But the SARB035, nice!


----------



## poised

approximately 6.25 to 6.5


----------



## kyuzo

Thanks UD! I think that the big watch fashion is overrated and will pass, sooner or later. The only reason I agreed for the Kemmner was because the watch is not oversized but a homage to a true 60s military piece that was originally of that size. I haven't seen it in flesh before buying though. Now I'm tempted by the MM300 but put on hold because wonder if it would wear any smaller than the Kemmner. Pics of a SBDX001 on a small wrist will be much appreciated in this thread!


----------



## gerryoris

6.5 wrist size, i have a oris titan that 47 would admit look huge but my wrist handle it well


----------



## Tudoris

SARB, 6,7" wrist:










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## jdallasries

My wrists are a little under 6.5. This O1V is about my max lug-to-lug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob E.

Wrist is not THAT small - 17.5 cm, or 7", and is very flat.

Why is the picture here, then? It's because my new toy is 48 mm in diameter - and IMO, looks good on my wrist.


----------



## whatmeworry

jdallasries said:


> View attachment 1606870
> 
> My wrists are a little under 6.5. This O1V is about my max lug-to-lug.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jacob E. said:


> Wrist is not THAT small - 17.5 cm, or 7", and is very flat.
> 
> Why is the picture here, then? It's because my new toy is 48 mm in diameter - and IMO, looks good on my wrist.


Both of those look great!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## juandelacruz

here's mine with my 6.5 inches wrist 
seiko orange monster 


deep blue daynight ops t100 black pvd (44.5 x 16) 22mm lugs with and 51mm lug to lug


----------



## Mushmouth Thoms

A little under 6.5 inch wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkctjy


----------



## Anto325

Damasko DC56 (40mm) on 6 - 6.2" wrist


----------



## Professor S

15,5 cm (6,1 inch) wrist with a 40 mm Submariner. Both the bracelet and the clasp are set to the smallest possible settings.

Fits me well but wouldn't go above 40 mm.


----------



## UKMike

This long-running thread has done nothing to convince me of the "large watches can look good on anyone" mantra and without getting personal, some people are wearing watches that look slightly ridiculously over-sized. My limit is 40mm for most watches and as the fashion for "mega-clocks" recedes I am leaning towards the 30 somethings that I used to wear with pride. 
I am wondering if the large watch may be viewed in a few years in the same light as the gold-ingot-on-a-chain of the 1970s?


----------



## Creepwood

Since I'm cursed with tiny 6.3 inch wrists, I've been reading this thread with great interest. Do any small-wristed people here have wristshots of the Tudor Pelagos and / or the Black Bays? I posted a thread about this elsewhere (https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/pelagos-small-thin-wrist-please-advise-1120602.html#post8732682), but this seems like a good place to ask.


----------



## Dan83bz

Wrist approx. 6.75in

36mm Citizen Stilleto. Makes my wrist look nice and manly


----------



## imagwai

Creepwood said:


> Since I'm cursed with tiny 6.3 inch wrists, I've been reading this thread with great interest. Do any small-wristed people here have wristshots of the Tudor Pelagos and / or the Black Bays? I posted a thread about this elsewhere (https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/pelagos-small-thin-wrist-please-advise-1120602.html#post8732682), but this seems like a good place to ask.


My wrist is roughly the same size as yours (I measure it at somewhere between 6.25" and 6.5"). Here is the BB. I didn't buy it as it looked quite big (I prefer smaller watches anyway) but fit was absolutely fine and I know I could have easily got away with it.


----------



## Creepwood

Thanks, imagwai, I've actually saved your pics in my other thread and look at them from time to time to reassure me


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I had a 7.2 inch wrist, 44 lbs later it's much reduced, not sure of the size now but probably 6.75 or so.

Now 38mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## Luca Manni




----------



## Luca Manni




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

I have small (~17.5cm) wrists, but large arms. Close up shots make some of my larger watches look silly, but in person they fit.


----------



## silverwarior

I have a small wrist size of merely 6" but I enjoy wearing big watches :-!

The biggest in my collection: Casio SPF40, 57mm


Casio PAW1500T, 51mm


Android Maxjet Skeleton, 48mm, massive weight


Seiko Milemarker, 42mm w/o crowns, looks a lot better in real person


Lastly the smallest in my current collection, Seiko SNZD73, 41mm, beautiful textured dial & hands


----------



## kofsw4

Magrette Moana Chronograph (44mm) on my 6.25" wrist - I needed to punch two incremental holes in the strap because I like my watches snug fitting!


----------



## pyiyha

6.5.
I would say 36-40mm is my sweet spot. 
Depending on style of the watch and the size of the dial, I can occasionally pull off even 42 or 44 (but they don't seem to last).
Last four are no longer with me...

Sizes are:
36
38
40
38
42
42
44
40


----------



## pyiyha

Here's couple more that has gone to better homes.

Case width:

42
44


----------



## jah




----------



## jrb715

UKMike said:


> This long-running thread has done nothing to convince me of the "large watches can look good on anyone" mantra


That's what I see when I look at the wrist shots.


----------



## debasercl

My wrist is around 6.15" and these are my two most worn watches,
Stowa Flieger 40mm:








And my beater Luminox 1828 42mm:









42mn is my limit.
Cheers


----------



## powerband

My wrist is a hair under 2.5 inches. It's pretty small.










Panerais are out.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

A lot of this thread is reminding me of when you see really tall girls with their very short boyfriends.


----------



## Dan83bz

Dan83bz said:


> Wrist approx. 6.75in
> 
> 36mm Citizen Stilleto. Makes my wrist look nice and manly


And here's my same scrawny wrist, this time with the biggest watch in my collection , a Sportura, 42-43mm case , 46-47 including crown and pushers.



















Does it look too big ? :-/


----------



## Bananagram

I heard 6 inches was average...


----------



## Dan83bz

Bananagram said:


> I heard 6 inches was average...


Yes...apparently some causality between the two as well ;-) ;-)

:-d


----------



## doomguy10011

Well, I guess I just barely qualify. 6.5 inches here.
The only drawback of losing 135 lbs is resizing over a dozen watches


----------



## Time On My Hands

doomguy10011 said:


> Well, I guess I just barely qualify. 6.5 inches here.
> The only drawback of losing 135 lbs is resizing over a dozen watches


I think I found some of those lost pounds. Let me know if you want them back.


----------



## Sam-e

skx007 on a 6.3" wrist


----------



## Kukaruz

6,5 inch or 16,5cm
I think it fits like a glove, absolutely perfect in size.
(vostok amphibia 710 case: 45*41mm, 40mm diameter)


----------



## Parsedout

6.25" wrist
42mm is my absolute max and it must have a short lug to lug

Here's a range from my largest to smallest

SNZH57
42mm (22mm bracelet)








8926 mod
40mm (20mm strap)








SNK809
37mm (22mm notched to 18mm strap)


----------



## mkws

I've got a 16.5cm (6.5in) wrist, which is the top border for "small" size range. Here's some of my watches:
A 43mm Edox Les Vauberts Open Heart








A 38mm Tissot Antimagnetique(1939)- it flies around my wrist on a NATO strap, and when I wear the NATO any tighter, the tip of it encroaches on the edge of the crystal. So I either wear it a bit higher on the wrist, or I just let it move around in a casual manner.








My great-grandfather's 33mm Start








35mm Raketa(inherited along with the Start)








A 33mm 1969 Zenith Sporto








A 33mm 1950 Doxa 








So, basically, my range of watch sizes is something like that:
33-37mm- normal
38-40mm- a bit larger, yet still OK
40-43mm- now that's large...
44mm- colossal
45mm and above- what's a wall clock doing on a wrist?


----------



## TonoTorres

Pepsi on a 6"


----------



## tinywrists

I'm sorry if this isn't the right place, but I have puuny wrists (5.75in) and I think 40mm would be too big for me. Can anyone recommend some minimalistic, black face/band watches with aesthetics similar to Movado/Citizen Men's like this http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AU106...p/B00CB9A47W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8 but in a smaller size, maybe 38-38mm?


----------



## mkws

tinywrists said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't the right place, but I have puuny wrists (5.75in) and I think 40mm would be too big for me. Can anyone recommend some minimalistic, black face/band watches with aesthetics similar to Movado/Citizen Men's like this http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AU106...p/B00CB9A47W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8 but in a smaller size, maybe 38-38mm?


I don't know what's your budget for the watch, but I'd suggest something like this Roamer Slim-Line:Roamer of Switzerland: Watch Details
It's a 38mm, but with its really thin case it should fit just right.
Another alternative might be this Longines: La Grande Classique de Longines - Longines - L4.708.4.72.2
The website shows up only the silver dial version, but I did see black-dial versions available. It's a 34mm wide automatic, really minimalistic, but might be too dressy. 
A 35mm Longines Conquest Heritage would do good enough as well.
Trouble is, that nowadays there's this fashion for large watches, and it's really hard to find anything of acceptable price/quality ratio below 40mm size. Well, maybe a Seiko 5- they're 33mm wide, and I guess it's worth taking this option into account as well.


----------



## tinywrists

mkws said:


> I don't know what's your budget for the watch, but I'd suggest something like this Roamer Slim-Line:Roamer of Switzerland: Watch Details
> It's a 38mm, but with its really thin case it should fit just right.
> Another alternative might be this Longines: La Grande Classique de Longines - Longines - L4.708.4.72.2
> The website shows up only the silver dial version, but I did see black-dial versions available. It's a 34mm wide automatic, really minimalistic, but might be too dressy.
> A 35mm Longines Conquest Heritage would do good enough as well.
> Trouble is, that nowadays there's this fashion for large watches, and it's really hard to find anything of acceptable price/quality ratio below 40mm size. Well, maybe a Seiko 5- they're 33mm wide, and I guess it's worth taking this option into account as well.


Thanks for the prompt response! I do like the aesthetics on the Le Grande Classique de Longines, but I honestly don't think leather straps suit my wrists, which is unfortunate because a lot of nice watches have leather straps.

The trend indeed seems to veer towards massive, oversized watches, so maybe, *just maybe*, I could pull off the Citizen Men's? I fell in love with this sort of design after seeing the Movado Swiss Serio in black. I'm honestly considering just getting the CM on Amazon, and trying both the male and female variants (40mm and 30mm) and see where to go from there.


----------



## dan_bsht

tinywrists said:


> Thanks for the prompt response! I do like the aesthetics on the Le Grande Classique de Longines, but I honestly don't think leather straps suit my wrists, which is unfortunate because a lot of nice watches have leather straps.
> 
> The trend indeed seems to veer towards massive, oversized watches, so maybe, *just maybe*, I could pull off the Citizen Men's? I fell in love with this sort of design after seeing the Movado Swiss Serio in black. I'm honestly considering just getting the CM on Amazon, and trying both the male and female variants (40mm and 30mm) and see where to go from there.


Regarding the leather straps, Crown & Buckle carries some of their strap with short lengths, you can search from the top for short straps. I got one of them and fits really well.

Just an idea


----------



## debasercl

Vintage Seiko 7005-8070 on my 6" wrist with a Stowa black leather strap.









Cheers!


----------



## pyiyha

My latest acquisition... GP Laureato.









36mm on 6.5".


----------



## sumanbhadra

its just all right ,


----------



## mkws

tinywrists said:


> Thanks for the prompt response! I do like the aesthetics on the Le Grande Classique de Longines, but I honestly don't think leather straps suit my wrists, which is unfortunate because a lot of nice watches have leather straps.
> 
> The trend indeed seems to veer towards massive, oversized watches, so maybe, *just maybe*, I could pull off the Citizen Men's? I fell in love with this sort of design after seeing the Movado Swiss Serio in black. I'm honestly considering just getting the CM on Amazon, and trying both the male and female variants (40mm and 30mm) and see where to go from there.


I think what you should do is go to a watch shop, and try out a few watches of different sizes, on leather straps and on steel bracelets. The Longines is available on bracelets as well, and at just about any watch shop/service you can remove links from a bracelet to adjust it. And, of course, I agree with daniel_h, that you can simply buy a shorter strap. Besides, the 40mm won't be too comfortable, I think. It'll have no place to fit properly on a wrist that small. The 30mm, on the other side, will be too small. If you're considering buying a 30-33mm watch, I think you should look for a white or silver dial- it'll seem optically larger than it is, and yet fit comfortably.


----------



## BreitBling

I consider myself to have small wrists, but have never had a problem wearing a watch that's 44mm as some people think it's just too big!
Here's a picture of my Alpha Submariner 44mm on my 6.8" wrists.


----------



## Polynwa

No idea how small is my wrist, but a 42 mm watch looks ridiculous on it. This one is 40 mm (I like this picture too)


----------



## jakec

BreitBling said:


> I consider myself to have small wrists, but have never had a problem wearing a watch that's 44mm as some people think it's just too big!
> Here's a picture of my Alpha Submariner 44mm on my 6.8" wrists.
> View attachment 2619634


Great watch! I have the same wrist size and never thought I could/would wear a 44mm. I recently tried on a Breitling Superocean 44 and was pleasantly surprised at how well it looked on me.To me it has everything to do with the bezel size, watch face and lugs. A 44MM all face, no bezel looks like I'm wearing a wall clock!? The Breitling SO 44 is my next watch.


----------



## dan_bsht

BreitBling said:


> I consider myself to have small wrists, but have never had a problem wearing a watch that's 44mm as some people think it's just too big!
> Here's a picture of my Alpha Submariner 44mm on my 6.8" wrists.
> View attachment 2619634


It is a great watch for sure, best value for money. I just have one comment, the alpha submariner is 44 mm including crown, but the case itself is a 40 mm, which is in the moderate range.
To me usually the lug to lug length al what it matters as long as the watch is shorter than 50 mm than I'm fine with it.
Wear yours in good health


----------



## Mike_Dowling

Just picked up this one, 38 mm, barely feel it on the wrist and I'm definitely a fan of that. Been wearing a MM300 and while I love the watch, it is just not a daily wearer.


----------



## hellowin

My Gruppo Gamma Dark Vanguard G-12D, measuring 44mm in diameter, and 54mm lug tip to lug tip.
Put on my 6.1" wrist.


----------



## BreitBling

jakec said:


> Great watch! I have the same wrist size and never thought I could/would wear a 44mm. I recently tried on a Breitling Superocean 44 and was pleasantly surprised at how well it looked on me.To me it has everything to do with the bezel size, watch face and lugs. A 44MM all face, no bezel looks like I'm wearing a wall clock!? The Breitling SO 44 is my next watch.


It's funny you say that because I have a colt 44 coming this Monday. Can't wait! I've made a thread on the Breitling section where I'll post pictures of it.


----------



## rpjl

here is an invicta 8926 40mm on my 6inch wrist! was worried for the longest time before I got it that it would be too big, but personally I find it alright and hugs my small wrists well


----------



## drttown

New to the forum. But here is my 25 year old watch on my 6.5" wrist. It wasn't expensive, but it has held up amazingly well for it's age; finally had to replace the band. The case is 39mm to the crown and about 9mm thick, very comfortable to wear and very light on the wrist.






Also just purchased a used Tag Heuer WK1213, coming in the mail!!! If anyone knows where I could find another one like I am wearing, I would gladly purchase it. But, I can't find any for sale.


----------



## Howi

Here's a different perspective, instead of close up wrist shots. I have 6.5 wrists and wearing a Speedy Moonphase in this pic, I think it has 44-ish mm case:









I wear my watches loose.


----------



## MDFL

Just in! Very comfortable on my ~6.5" wrist.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Longines Conquest Column Wheel Chronograph (41mm) on my 6.5 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greendragon2989

Citizen on my 6.3 inches wrist


----------



## WatchHoliday

15,5 cm wrist and a small Laco


----------



## lvt




----------



## snb

Hi all!










Seiko Solar SNE039P1.
It has 37 mm case diameter. Sorry, I'm not sure about my wrist size, but it's pretty skinny.


----------



## ToniDaTyga




----------



## tobiasvl

6.5", 42 mm SNZG17J1. It looks larger on camera of course, and the NATO adds some heft.


----------



## lamian

First omega in space on my 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## kspay

Watches on my <6" wrist... ...


----------



## Hasaf

6.5" wrist size
Glycine Airman 18 (38.5m)


----------



## centurionavre

Hi WUS!

Omega PO!










Cheers!


----------



## JadeDeng

My Shark Sport Watch, first try!


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NemoAU

Here's my today's Oris on a small wrist ;-)


----------



## Bangkok Hound

JadeDeng, you forgot to put it on your wrist!


----------



## FilipinosRich

First watch on my small wrist!


----------



## debasercl

Big 46mm watch vs my 6" wrist!


----------



## kefirchick

*6 Inch wrist
42 mm Bella Luna by Colomer & Sons
42 mm Maurice Blum Large Date Moon phase*


----------



## vinataba

42mm on 6.1'' wrist, too big ?


----------



## NemoAU

Very nice looking watch, interesting face! I do like the size ;-)


----------



## obsidian

vinataba said:


> 42mm on 6.1'' wrist, too big ?


No, that actually looks pretty good! Are those hinged lugs?


----------



## cadeallaw

a smidge under 6.5 inch wrist:

*Nomos Tangente 38*









*Sinn U1*


----------



## Luis6

6.3" wrist with the large Cartier Santos 100 (41.3mm x 51.1mm). Looks absolutely fine. Great proportion.


----------



## Hoffy

Luis6 said:


> 6.3" wrist with the large Cartier Santos 100 (41.3mm x 51.1mm). Looks absolutely fine. Great proportion.
> 
> View attachment 4382098


The watch looks great!!!


----------



## Bill Adler

Luis6 said:


> 6.3" wrist with the large Cartier Santos 100 (41.3mm x 51.1mm). Looks absolutely fine. Great proportion.
> 
> View attachment 4382098


I agree! That Cartier fits perfectly. (And it's a stunning watch.)


----------



## dak_la

Another recent picture of my Master Compressor GMT on my 6" wrist:


----------



## Bill Adler

A cat, my 6 1/4 inch wrist and a 41 mm Perpetual moon phase pointer date watch.

I've found that watch diameter matters on small wrists. Lug fit matters perhaps even more. But what also makes a difference is how busy the watch face is. Simple watch faces on large watches struggle on small wrists. But if there's a complication or two, a large watch on a small wrist can look great.


----------



## FilipinosRich

I posted my small wrist on SNK803, first watch, a week earlier. I switched out the straps and this is how it looks now:


----------



## dak_la

Bill Adler said:


> A cat, my 6 1/4 inch wrist and a 41 mm Perpetual moon phase pointer date watch.
> 
> I've found that watch diameter matters on small wrists. Lug fit matters perhaps even more. But what also makes a difference is how busy the watch face is. Simple watch faces on large watches struggle on small wrists. But if there's a complication or two, a large watch on a small wrist can look great.


Nice moonphase you have there. I think there is some truth to simple dials vs. complicated dials. For example, I tried on IWC's Portguese Chrono a couple of times in the past. As much as I like its design (and many here think highly of it), it just looks very odd and blend (as my wife put it, a big white disc) on my wrist, even though it has a smaller diameter than what I have above. It is even more important for light dials than dark dials.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

Seiko sumo on 6 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namdh

My 5.75" wrist


----------



## tcpx




----------



## harshad4005

My 6.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto

Tudor Submariner, 40 mm on 6,75"


----------



## LouisRossi

Here's my largest watch, on my 6.2" wrist
The watch is 44mm without the crown

















And my smaller watch, at 41mm









(I know, my hands are very skinny, it kinda looks scary)


----------



## broulstone

36 mm DJ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NemoAU

Another one from me - today it's Luminox Navy Seal Colormark 3051 BO (43mm on ~ 5.8 inch hand)


----------



## Fourier

What a wake up call of a thread!


----------



## urbino

6.5" wrist


----------



## urbino

Also, thank you for this thread! *Tremendously* helpful.


----------



## Luis6

40mm Patek 5167 on 6.3" wrist.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeru

My just arrived, very first automatic watch, the Seiko SKX013 on my tiny 14.5cm/5.7" wrist:


----------



## jllau2

Seiko SARB033 on my 6" wrist.

Decided to have my first post here as i've benefited a great deal from this thread :-!


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## fiskadoro

Older style Casio Wave Ceptor on 6.5" wrist


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Seiko SNE107, 42mm without crown, 49mm lug to lug, wrist 6.1-6.2"


----------



## jllau2

same SARB033, on a hirsch leather strap. pardon my sister's hamster..


----------



## Jewels21

Why are we doing this? Anyway, here's my Seiko Alpinist on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## kspay

Skx007j on my small wrist


















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

I originally posted these on other threads, but they also fit the topic of this thread. First is a Victorinox Swiss Army 9G-600 (39mm case); second is a Lew & Huey Cerberus (42mm case). I'll avoid showing a photo of my 44mm Marina Militare homage (with 53mm lug-to-lug) -- it looks too much like a massive monolith on my 6-inch wrist!


----------



## debasercl

My Flieger again, huge for my wrist but I love it!


----------



## Jewels21

Reading through this thread I see that people are finding it useful. So I have put together a composite of several small watches, 33 mm to 40 mm, on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## drhr

Yes, why not . . .


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Giant 38mm SNK809








Super big Nomos Club ref 701 (36mm)


----------



## Micky

Hey smaller guys n gals  

I think your wrists look totally cute but somehow I can feel your pain (I'm 6'8 at 250 pounds? 125kg with something like 8 inch wrists, shoe size US15). 

The way economics work sucks big time. All the standards and norms. If you don't fit them, you really have a problem. I know how depressing it is to see adorable things that are just not made to suit you. I haven't been shopping in stores for clothes since my fifteenth birthday (I live in Germany). It is too depressing. It actually hurts and sometimes I wonder what benefits there really are for being such a monster. Even Internet-shopping is driving me nuts. Can you imagine how much stuff I have to ship around because things are either too tight or too short or too loose or somehow all of this together?

But, nevertheless, I think one should do the best out of every situation. So let me tell you, you guys n gals can rock watches that I can only dream of. The smallest I can go is 39mm if it is a Chronograph. Everything else just looks silly, which is why I can forget about vintage watches. But, you, dear Sirs and Madams, are privileged to wear the nicest Glashütte, Omegas, Longines, Sicuras, Zeniths and what else is out there made in the last two centuries by the best of the best. 

I'd love to get my G-fathers watch serviced to wear it occasionally, but at 35mm it would just look ridiculous on me. 

So, don't feel bad for your wristsizes! Never seen wristshots before of small watches suiting their owners so perfectly 

Honestly, size does matter.. Be happy to be on the smaller side. It's easy to shorten something, but try to make it bigger..

I really enjoyed this thread!

Greetings

Micky


----------



## Romulux

Hi Micky. Thanks for writing. 

Surely you've dunked a basketball? Always dreamed of that


----------



## Micky

Hey Romulux!

After seeing all the nice pictures the least I could do was writing 

Sure, I've dunked a basketball and I'm good at sports, strong and powerful and all that. But the game is capitalism/materialism/consuming and the emcees are producing standardized and normed for the average for maximum profit. I, as the abnormal person that I am, have a hard time to be part of this game. Yet I am teased daily, desire is being created by advertisement over media, everywhere on the streets and other players, can't withdraw myself. So, I would say, in a world like this, there are more drawbacks than benefits for aberrant individuals 

I should have lived 300 years ago, there I would have profited from my physical condition


----------



## staticsteve

My wrist is about 5.8 inches.

This is a Seiko Spirit SBPN093, 39mm.

This is the first time I've worn a watch since about 16 years ago (I'm 31 now). I avoided wearing watches because of my skinny wrist.. And I've no idea if the watch I chose is a good fit!


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Breitling Aerospace on a 6.25


----------



## manila07

Longines hydroconquest 39mm on my 6.5 wrist.


----------



## qtip.416

I'll play. 6.4" wrist.

I guess I like to only wear plaid. 

Tudor Submariner 79090. 40mm. 


JLC TT1931 Reverso. 46mm.


Hamilton intra-matic. 38mm (45mm lug to lug).


Rolex GMT Master II BLNR. 40mm. 


Rolex SubC. 40mm.


Omega Planet Ocean 2500. 42mm.


----------



## jllau2

@staticsteve Looks great on you Sir!


----------



## snoboardp

Largest watch i own. Citizen at9010-52e 43mm on my 6.25 wrist


----------



## powerband

snoboardp said:


> Largest watch i own. Citizen at9010-52e 43mm on my 6.25 wrist


Great looking watch. Works well.


----------



## powerband

40mm Omega Prestige on a 6.3-inch wrist. When looked at from a real-life perspective, it looks proper.




























Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwillie




----------



## powerband

Micky said:


> Hey smaller guys n gals
> 
> I think your wrists look totally cute but somehow I can feel your pain (I'm 6'8 at 250 pounds? 125kg with something like 8 inch wrists, shoe size US15).
> 
> The way economics work sucks big time. All the standards and norms. If you don't fit them, you really have a problem. I know how depressing it is to see adorable things that are just not made to suit you. I haven't been shopping in stores for clothes since my fifteenth birthday (I live in Germany). It is too depressing. It actually hurts and sometimes I wonder what benefits there really are for being such a monster. Even Internet-shopping is driving me nuts. Can you imagine how much stuff I have to ship around because things are either too tight or too short or too loose or somehow all of this together?
> 
> But, nevertheless, I think one should do the best out of every situation. So let me tell you, you guys n gals can rock watches that I can only dream of. The smallest I can go is 39mm if it is a Chronograph. Everything else just looks silly, which is why I can forget about vintage watches. But, you, dear Sirs and Madams, are privileged to wear the nicest Glashütte, Omegas, Longines, Sicuras, Zeniths and what else is out there made in the last two centuries by the best of the best.
> 
> I'd love to get my G-fathers watch serviced to wear it occasionally, but at 35mm it would just look ridiculous on me.
> 
> So, don't feel bad for your wristsizes! Never seen wristshots before of small watches suiting their owners so perfectly
> 
> Honestly, size does matter.. Be happy to be on the smaller side. It's easy to shorten something, but try to make it bigger..
> 
> I really enjoyed this thread!
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Micky


Thanks, Micky. I now don't feel too bad about my puny wrist size. Before now, the only comfort I've found in being shorter (at 5'8") is that, in a drunken fall, every additional 6 inches in height means that acceleration is doubled by the time your head impacts the ground.

The bad thing is that the fall would probably break my wrist.


----------



## ravelt

hello guys, i want to ask about your opinion.. i have small wrist its about 6 inch and currently i'm thinking to buy sevenfriday v-series which have the height about 44mm, do you think it can look good in my wrist??


----------



## studiompd

ravelt said:


> hello guys, i want to ask about your opinion.. i have small wrist its about 6 inch and currently i'm thinking to buy sevenfriday v-series which have the height about 44mm, do you think it can look good in my wrist??


44mm should be ok, what's the lug-to-lug distance (L2L) on the sevenFriday? If the L2L is bigger(longer) than your wrist, you'll suffer from lug overhang


----------



## ravelt

studiompd said:


> 44mm should be ok, what's the lug-to-lug distance (L2L) on the sevenFriday? If the L2L is bigger(longer) than your wrist, you'll suffer from lug overhang
















thats the pic for sevenfriday v-series, the strap is already insert in the case, so it means no need to count lug to lug distance right??


----------



## studiompd

ravelt said:


> thats the pic for sevenfriday v-series, the strap is already insert in the case, so it means no need to count lug to lug distance right??


Nice watch! Ya, it looks like the L2L is 44mm, or may even be less if you measure center to center. I'm guessing the top of you're wrist is ~ 50mm, so I'd say you'd be ok.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

43mm in a 6.5 wrist


----------



## cp235

This is on my aproximately 5.5-6 inch wrist. I'm kind of pushing it.


----------



## jinikari01

6in. wrist


----------



## Tudoris

SKX009 on 6,75"

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## SeventySeven

38 mm Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on my approx 6,5 inch wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress

SNZF17 is 41mm vs. SNZF25 is 37.7mm


----------



## WichitaViajero

42mm on 6.5 wrist 

Citizen grand classic from the signature line. Automatic


----------



## stgermaine

6.3 inch wrists checking in with a 39mm Omega Railmaster. I'd have preferred a 36mm, but Railmasters are hard to come by and I can take solace in the fact that I got this one at a good price.









It looks a bit bigger head-on like this, but I am happy with the size.

Quick question: I have a pending trade for a 36mm Railmaster, but it's gonna set me back around $700. Now, if the 36mm Railmaster didn't exist, I'd be happy with this size, but as long as the 36mm is out there, I'd be lying awake at night thinking "What if". If the watch looks too big or anything like that, let me know, would love to hear others' opinions.


----------



## germy

I've got 6.5in wrists

43mm IWC Spitfire



39mm Ball GMT II


----------



## damo_t

Newly acquired Black Bay on a 6" wrist. Using that last strap hole. 



Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bangkok Hound

It looks good! As you said it looks bigger in a head on shot, but still there's no lug overhang. What is the lug to lug measurement?



stgermaine said:


> It looks a bit bigger head-on like this, but I am happy with the size.
> 
> Quick question: I have a pending trade for a 36mm Railmaster, but it's gonna set me back around $700. Now, if the 36mm Railmaster didn't exist, I'd be happy with this size, but as long as the 36mm is out there, I'd be lying awake at night thinking "What if". If the watch looks too big or anything like that, let me know, would love to hear others' opinions.


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe

Submariner on a 5.5 inch wrist 

















Instagram @deskdiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

stgermaine said:


> 6.3 inch wrists checking in with a 39mm Omega Railmaster. I'd have preferred a 36mm, but Railmasters are hard to come by and I can take solace in the fact that I got this one at a good price.
> 
> View attachment 5800034
> 
> 
> It looks a bit bigger head-on like this, but I am happy with the size.
> 
> Quick question: I have a pending trade for a 36mm Railmaster, but it's gonna set me back around $700. Now, if the 36mm Railmaster didn't exist, I'd be happy with this size, but as long as the 36mm is out there, I'd be lying awake at night thinking "What if". If the watch looks too big or anything like that, let me know, would love to hear others' opinions.


Good price or not, the 39mm looks good on you and I'd be proud to rock it on my twig. But, if you have a chance to switch to a 36mm Railmaster for an additional $700 without forgoing food, shelter and safety, then it might be a good move. After all, in a year you won't miss the $700 but you might miss the gray matter that has been progressively gnawed away by the thought that you should have gotten the smaller one.

$700&#8230; or brain lesions? 
$700&#8230; brain lesions?


----------



## truep287

GP Richeville, BR 02-94 and IWC Mark XVI on my 6.25 wrist. The BR02 is a 44mm watch but wears amazingly well on small wrists.


----------



## cadomniel

powerband said:


> Good price or not, the 39mm looks good on you and I'd be proud to rock it on my twig. But, if you have a chance to switch to a 36mm Railmaster for an additional $700 without forgoing food, shelter and safety, then it might be a good move. After all, in a year you won't miss the $700 but you might miss the gray matter that has been progressively gnawed away by the thought that you should have gotten the smaller one.
> 
> $700&#8230; or brain lesions?
> $700&#8230; brain lesions?


One of the biggest mistakes I made so far in my watch collecting is selling my minty condition 36mm Railmaster. I sold it in June 2012 for $1,900 I believe and as always, I started missing it about half a year after I sold it and have been looking for one since but the only ones I see are nearly $3k, and when I get to that price point its getting awfully close to used Rolex Explorer I territory.
Still miss the Railmaster but not over $3000CAD.

The main reason for selling it was I had realized I had too much money tied up in my hobby and sold my Omegas....


----------



## cadomniel

o|


----------



## dantan




----------



## jaspert




----------



## tincob

Here are a few that I picked up this year. 165mm wrist

Junghans Max Bill auto: 38mm








Hamilton Ventura








Seiko SARB005: 38mm


----------



## masterpro

Wrist size is 6.25".


----------



## nomoneyx

A few of my watches that dwarf my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Ericres

I just got an avi-8 flyboy with 42mm case and 48mm LTL. I thought it would be bigger on my 6.0" wrist, but turns out just fine when you put it on. And it only cost me $80 =).


----------



## damo_t

tincob said:


> Here are a few that I picked up this year. 165mm wrist
> 
> Junghans Max Bill auto: 38mm
> View attachment 6264546


Love the Max Bill!


----------



## wagenx

New strap on a new Oris. 6.5" girl wrist here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

SubC on 6.25 wrist 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nielss

I've concluded, and this thread confirms it, that 42 mm is the biggest size my 6.25 inch wrist can manage. Here's a 42mm Rolex Explorer II and a 44mm (the Grand Seiko). I think you can see what I mean. Guess I'll have to flip the GS one of these days. Thanks to the OP for starting this many years ago!!!


----------



## metrocon

On my 6" wrist:

Nomos Metro Neomatik (35mm):








Nomos Ludwig Neomatik (36mm):


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond

36mm Armida on 6 inch wrist


----------



## zacii

Orient Black Ray on 6-1/2" wrist:










This thread confirms my thoughts that the Steinhart OVM is likely too big for me.

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## limbas21

Citizen World Time on my 5.6''. L2L length is more important to me than the sizeb-)


----------



## Ben Curtin

My first post here and I have to thank you all for the help that this forum has provided when choosing watches for my little over 6" wrist.
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic purchased approx 1 year ago:








Breitling Transocean Chronograph 38 purchased this week:


----------



## sinsterurge

Marathon GSAR 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ancreanchor

Transocean 38mm Seconded:








I think I'm a 6.5 or so wrist, been a while since I've measured.


----------



## plaidington

Hi all,

My name is plaidington, i have small wrists (5 3/4) and i am a watch addict. I am not into the "oversized' watch look. Glad to play this game.

Here is my "daily driver" a circa 2005 Tag Heuer F1 midsize - about 35mm w/out crown;

















Here is my circa 1996 Tag Heuer 1500 - about 36mm w/out crown;









Here is my Hamilton Khaki Field H68311533 - about 33mm w/out crown;

















And here is a Victorinox Infantry Vintage (38mm w/out crown) that i thought may fit, but clearly did not;


----------



## Ben Curtin

ancreanchor said:


> Transocean 38mm Seconded:
> 
> I think I'm a 6.5 or so wrist, been a while since I've measured.


Beautiful white face, very nice! I also prefer the more symmetrical look of the chrono 38 with the date at 6 o'clock


----------



## ancreanchor

Thanks! I highly recommend it to anyone, and even though Breitling classified it as a women's watch I think there are some of their men's watches that look far more feminine than this. Also my only ETA 2892 based watch and I love the movement so far.


----------



## skriefal

38mm is now a "women's watch"? This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Neophyte

Nomos Orion 33 Weiß on my tiny 5.75" wrist.


----------



## vwatchv

There are some really cool submariners on here with 6.25 inch wrists. 

That's such a sweet watch. Went into an AD and the lugs fell over my 6 inch wrist. Might go datejust instead. Did you consider any other sub style tool watches like the smaller seiko dive watches?





Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## GNNS

Orient Symphony (41mm without crown) on my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## qcjulle

Another twig wrist reporting in, I got a sweet deal on a new Eterna Kontiki Four-Hands but there is no way of trying before buying. I have a 6" wrist and the Eterna is 42mm but the lug-to-lug width seems fairly reasonable. I have owned the 40mm Stowa Flieger and I have the 40mm Christopher Ward C20 Lido, both of which are absolutely at the upper limit of what I can carry and not be laughed at as their lugs protrude out quite a bit. Do you think the Eterna on my wrist is a doomed idea?


----------



## lastflowers

not a good look, i know. that one didn't last very long.

i wish i had a giant wrist as my dream watch is a dornblüth 99.5. imagine that on a 5.5" (14 cm) wrist.. o|


----------



## plaidington

Just got this one, a Swiza Tetis 35mm (w/ aftermarket NATO) - I will be writing a review on it soon! (5.75 in. wrist)


----------



## tincob

Tried on a bunch of German watches at a private showing in December and finally transferred the pictures off of my phone.

I wound up not buying anything but it was nice to be able to physically see how they looked on my 6.5" wrist. In no particular order of preference:

Junghans Meister Agenda - 40mm but it's all dial and overpowered my wrist for being a dressy watch. Oh well, cross the Meisters off my list.








Nomos Club Automat Datum - 41.5mm but it looked smaller than the Junghans. The long lugs were too much for my wrist again.








Nomos Zurich Blaugold - 40mm, that little bit is enough to make it more suitable size-wise. This is a seriously sharp looking watch.








Sinn 104 St SA - Was interested before but too shiny for me seeing it in person








Sinn 356 - if I didn't swear off on chronos, this would be on my list








Sinn 556I - not too small, not too big, juuuust right








Sinn U1 - as much as I like the famous design, too big for my wrist


----------



## Fahad CA

Starting this topic is such a great idea as im a guy with small wrist and I know the pain so thank you .
But its interesting how 90% of the watches shown here are far from the affordable or even the reasonable range !

Would be nice to see more Casios, Seikos citizens, orients, bulova ..etc.


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

EDIT: Cell phone camera + Tapatalk = no cropping! The watch is a Ball Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT @ 40mm, on 6.25-inch stick wrist.


----------



## tincob

Fahad CA said:


> Starting this topic is such a great idea as im a guy with small wrist and I know the pain so thank you .
> But its interesting how 90% of the watches shown here are far from the affordable or even the reasonable range !
> 
> Would be nice to see more Casios, Seikos citizens, orients, bulova ..etc.


It's just that everyone has their own definition of what is affordable and reasonable. I think there have been plenty of affordable examples sprinkled throughout this thread. However, if you wander over to the f71 sub-forum, you'll find the people there very friendly. That's where I spend the most of my time. Maybe you can even start a thread just like this one. 

However, as a response to your request, here's an example of an affordable and very appropriately sized Citizen diver (BN000-04H) on my 6.5" wrist. What's cool about this one is the one-piece monocoque body. No water getting into this watch - which is rated for 300M.


----------



## vwatchv

tincob said:


> , here's an example of an affordable and very appropriately sized Citizen diver (BN000-04H) on my 6.5" wrist. What's cool about this one is the one-piece monocoque body. No water getting into this watch - which is rated for 300M.


Really cool watch body. One thing I love about this hobby is you can find innovative, fun, or functional watches at high and low price points.

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahad CA

Hey tincob

Nice watch, I like the one piece case and the watch markers. thank you 

Here is my vostok amphibia, I had to cut tow rows off the mesh bracelet to make it fit my small wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt 44mm on 6.5" wrist








Steinhart Ocean GMT Black/Red 42mm









Ch. Ward Trident 43mm









Seiko Solar SNE 394 43mm


----------



## Fahad CA

My Orient blue ray, sits just perfect on my wrist


----------



## ToniDaTyga

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyllingG

Here's a picture of my fairly skinny wrist, and my new watch. (Certina DS Caimano auto 38mm)


----------



## zee218

Rolex sub ND on my 6.25" wrist. Perfect size!


----------



## red_elmo

lastflowers said:


> View attachment 6741642
> 
> 
> not a good look, i know. that one didn't last very long.
> 
> i wish i had a giant wrist as my dream watch is a dornblüth 99.5. imagine that on a 5.5" (14 cm) wrist.. o|


What case size was that?


----------



## red_elmo

ak415 said:


> About 6.25" wrist here. As Lufelia said above, the one advantage of a small wrist is that it helps to preserve the wallet -- I've had to turn my eyes away from many watches as being too large for me.
> 
> What I'm wearing today...
> 
> View attachment 503620


I really love this. Fantastic!


----------



## Skinny Rogers

6.5ish wrist

Helson SD 45


----------



## RBleigh81

6.5" w/ tangente overhang








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Interesting patina. Are those reflections or scuffs?


----------



## Skinny Rogers

It's actually patina on the bezel. 

I ordered 2 from Helson. 

The 42 was very clean. 

The 45 had something accelerate the patina. 

Just needs a wipe with a CC cloth to buff them off. 

The site does say about the patina tho. So no worries.


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Double post


----------



## BobTheBuilder

RBleigh81 said:


> 6.5" w/ tangente overhang
> View attachment 7306954
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that 35mm or 38mm? Also, does the off-center power reserve indicator bother you at all?

Bob


----------



## BobTheBuilder

I have 6.5" wrists.

38.5mm Omega Aqua Terra:









42mm Baume et Mercier Capeland:









Bob


----------



## Watch Obsessive

BobTheBuilder said:


> I have 6.5" wrists.
> 
> 38.5mm Omega Aqua Terra:
> 
> View attachment 7311154
> 
> 
> 42mm Baume et Mercier Capeland:
> 
> View attachment 7311122
> 
> 
> Bob


Thanks for posting that, I have a pretty much identical wrist to you and the 38.5mm Aqua Terra is my grail. In fact I'm resisting the urge to bite the bullet on a lightly used Skyfall Co-Axial at this very moment.

This helps a lot.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

6.7" and 35 mm:










41 X 48:


----------



## ismiv

6 1/2 inch wrist with a Bull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81

BobTheBuilder said:


> Is that 35mm or 38mm? Also, does the off-center power reserve indicator bother you at all?
> 
> Bob


sorry, pretty sure it's a 35mm. I bought 2nd hand and never measured, the booklet doesn't say. and no, the off center PR never bothered me at all and remember I bought the watch 
if anything it helps give a rather plain dial some character. I will never sell this watch as its a true keeper & the one watch I could wear with a form fitting cuff; incredibly thin. My sister didn't want to borrow the watch because she thought with her young kids it's too delicate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

6.5" flat wrist here on my Sub 14060









Taken about 0,5m from a bathroom mirror to give more context than a wide angle wrist shot. Heavily cropped, excuse the graininess..


----------



## nicosuave1

I want to sport a super avenger II so bad but with my boney barely 7" wrist it looks disproportioned and forced. Wish they made the same watch in 44mm....44mm is just right for my wrist. rolex deep sea fits perfect


----------



## Soulsit

http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/ryansoulsit/media/Daniel%20Wellington%20Women%200610DW/IMG_1794_zpsgxfmvdbe.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## yoginasser

Ruhla Chronograf 37mm diameter case on my 6.6" wrist.


----------



## vwatchv

Mchu004 said:


> 6.5" flat wrist here on my Sub 14060
> 
> View attachment 7455154
> 
> 
> Taken about 0,5m from a bathroom mirror to give more context than a wide angle wrist shot. Heavily cropped, excuse the graininess..
> View attachment 7455170


Looks great. Making me reconsider the submariner

Sent from my XT1064 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldehyde

These may not be the best for visualizing watch size vs. wrist size, but they will give an idea at least.

6.5" wrist with Sinn 556A (38.8mm x 45mm)


----------



## Aldehyde

Bulova Accutron 35mm x 40mm lug to lug on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## metrocon

My latest pickup, a 36mm Omega Railmaster on my 6" wrist:


----------



## KtWUS

First serious watch - Sarb033 (37mm X 45mm) on my 5.5' wrist. Thank goodness for curved lugs. Now I want a similar or slightly smaller Grand Seiko.


----------



## flyingwatchman

Longines Presence 38.5mm case diameter on ~6.5" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldehyde

My SNK809 on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rivarama

I am looking to buy an Eterna Vaughan which is 42mm and I am wondering if you guys think it would be too big for my 6.25" wrists. I think it is clear from the Worldtimer below that 42mm is doable BUT I wonder if the Vaughan will be too close to the FC Slimline which I think looks bad on my wrist. 
Vaughan 42mm: 







What do you guys/gals think?
Here are a couple of interesting comparisons: 
42mm FC Slimline:







42mm FC Worldtimer:







40mm GO:







39mm GO (older style with thicker bezel):


----------



## Jacob Chief

So beautiful.I really like this watch.


----------



## Rivarama

I don't see a wrist...just a cheap Chinese watch with IWC written on it.


----------



## cuthbert

New big watch for 6.5" wrist...44mm x 49mm x 17mm...fortunately it's made of plastic and very lightweight.


----------



## studiompd

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 7861898
> 
> 
> New big watch for 6.5" wrist...44mm x 49mm x 17mm...fortunately it's made of plastic and very lightweight.


Pretty neat, is it part of the sistem 51 series?


----------



## Crixus21

Could you maybe tell me what seiko model that is?
thanks in advance


----------



## 808static

smallest watch I have (invicta 8926) and the biggest watch I have (gulfmaster). 6.25in wrists. equally comfy. I have no idea how...


----------



## studiompd

808static said:


> smallest watch I have (invicta 8926) and the biggest watch I have (gulfmaster). 6.25in wrists. equally comfy. I have no idea how...


I was watching a movie last night and one of the characters was wearing a garishly large watch (obviously a prop), but it seems the trend, so more power to you if it works! Which model Gshock is it btw? I like it!


----------



## Badbebe

5.5 inch wrist, I win 

No date Sub and PAM48










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

About a 6.35" flat on top wrist:

Ventus Caspian 42mm but very thick at 13.5mm. 50mm lug to lug.








Tisell Sub - 40mm








Magrette Dual-Time - 42mm but wears Big








Omega Speedmaster 42mm








Sinn 556 - 38.5mm








Tsunami 44mm but short lugs


----------



## KtWUS

Another shot of the Sarb033. Trying (and failing) to capture the brown hue it takes on in the sun. 5.5" wrist.


----------



## nielss

Seamaster Pro, 41mm, on my 163mm skinny wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

some recents . . .


----------



## Benolio

wuyeah said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II GMT (45mm) on 6" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 503499


Is that a hand watch?

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


----------



## Dec1968

Benolio said:


> Is that a hand watch?
> 
> Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


That's crazy!!

David


----------



## Oblongata

37mm GS on puny 6 inch wrists


----------



## mkawakami

6.5" wrist. 41mm Tudor BBN


----------



## Wizkid

45mm Fliger


----------



## Hasaf

G-Shock GW A1100-1A3 on 6.5"


----------



## studiompd




----------



## yoginasser

39mm Valkyr on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## studiompd

Any recommendations for watch boxes that have smaller watch cushions? The last couple of boxes I got from Amazon had cushions that were too big. Some watches with bracelets I could close but were much too tight and would probably stretch over time. I know I can keep bracelets open or use the diver's extension (if available) but it would be nice to not have to.


----------



## Krell0

studiompd said:


> Any recommendations for watch boxes that have smaller watch cushions? The last couple of boxes I got from Amazon had cushions that were too big. Some watches with bracelets I could close but were much too tight and would probably stretch over time. I know I can keep bracelets open or use the diver's extension (if available) but it would be nice to not have to.


I have had the same issue, I may just order small jewelry cushions online which squish enough thst it doesnt matter. Maybe see if the cushion the watch came with squishes enough?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Call_me_Tom

Rolex DSSD on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Daveycrocket

Was around 6.75" wrist last year. The cold weather in my new town made me lose a ton of weight for a skinny guy (nearly 10kg). Now ~6.50" with a flat top. Didn't know I had any fat left to lose...

Tudor 79220N


----------



## studiompd

Lol, I've done this also. Just looking for a more elegant solution that doesn't look like too much of a hack job. The other solution I've read about when i was looking into this before was getting a pelican-style case and cutting custom size holes. This is pretty good also, but I'm not really transporting my watches and don't need the protection pelicans offer. And it would be nice to have a window to check in on the watches

Oh, and newest addition, Scurfa D1 Nato:


----------



## watch_hor

studiompd said:


> Any recommendations for watch boxes that have smaller watch cushions? The last couple of boxes I got from Amazon had cushions that were too big. Some watches with bracelets I could close but were much too tight and would probably stretch over time. I know I can keep bracelets open or use the diver's extension (if available) but it would be nice to not have to.


I replaced all the pillows that came with my watch box with sift jewelry box pillows. Search on eBay they're cheap. The dimensions of mine are approx 3.5x2.5x1.5. I do however keep the stuff ones for my watches in straps since they help break the straps in and give a nice curvature to the straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Breaking in a new strap today - 36mm Leonidas on my ~6.75" wrist. The thick padding on this sporty gator strap gives it a bit more heft, made by Akrone (via Kickstarter).


----------



## studiompd

Good tips, appreciated!


----------



## Micro

Brand new out of the box with little to no patina. This has become my daily wear watch.


----------



## drjiveturkey

When an 34mm Air King wears like a Dive Watch! 5.5" wrist


----------



## Axelay2003

On ToxicDuo. 6.75" wrist.

These straps are super great for summer!


----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## Axelay2003

43mm with 49mm L2L. My ideal watch size.


----------



## powerband

A smidgen under 6.5 wrapped by a 38mm Montblanc Heritage Ultra Slim.




























Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## ernie0011

41mm on a 6.25 wrist - not convince in the beginning but then I gave up caring and just enjoy the watch.


----------



## IvyLeaguer

Wow, just horrible. It's amazing to me how you folks have absolutely no senses of aesthetics or proportions. Trying to cram a [relative] wall clock on a twig does not indicate good taste. What an eye sore.

Lugs that swallow your wrist or extend beyond look SO BAD. Stop deluding yourselves into believing a 42mm diver looks good on sub 7 inch wrist. gross.


----------



## sticky

Large 46mm Oris on "compact" 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Parsedout

All of these close up shots make the watch appear much larger. Here's my 6.5" wrist with Nighthawk. Close up and at more reasonable viewing distance.


----------



## Axelay2003

IvyLeaguer said:


> Wow, just horrible. It's amazing to me how you folks have absolutely no senses of aesthetics or proportions. Trying to cram a [relative] wall clock on a twig does not indicate good taste. What an eye sore.
> 
> Lugs that swallow your wrist or extend beyond look SO BAD. Stop deluding yourselves into believing a 42mm diver looks good on sub 7 inch wrist. gross.


First off, you're a total ass.

Secondly, here is a 42mm case on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Parsedout

Axelay2003 said:


> First off, you're a total ass.


Don't feed the troll, they'll keep coming back like stray cats.


----------



## IvyLeaguer

Well, case in point. Your lugs do not extend to the edge of your wrist so that's fine. But the guy who says "look at my 45 mm GMT super megatron on a 4 inch wrist" is just full of it. 

I'll be an ass any day of the week over someone with bad taste. Remember a time when 40mm was HUGE and 32-34mm was standard for all wrist sizes. Aesthetics and style are timeless. Fashion is ephemeral.


----------



## cuthbert

40X39 on a 6.5" wrist...the Neptun is on of the few watches around that it's wider than taller.


----------



## Parsedout

IvyLeaguer said:


> I'll be an ass any day of the week over someone with bad taste. Remember a time when 40mm was HUGE and 32-34mm was standard for all wrist sizes. Aesthetics and style are timeless. Fashion is ephemeral.


I also remember a time when people had a sense of common decency. Didn't your meemaw teach you to keep your opinion to yourself if you don't have anything nice to say?

Dang...I can never take my own advice.


----------



## PHcare

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 8895738
> 
> 
> 40X39 on a 6.5" wrist...the Neptun is on of the few watches around that it's wider than taller.


Nice! I'm deciding between the 420 case and the Neptunes.

Have you tried a 420? I'm wondering how it compares to the Neptune in terms of case size and wrist presence since the 420 is 39x46.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

What do you reckon? Too big or just about acceptable? Be honest, be brutal. I can take it.

I've had this for 2 years, worn occasionally. Steinhart OVM, 42mm, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm lugs.

I've got a 6.5" fairly flat wrist. Plus I'm 6'3" tall and 200lbs, not that that makes any difference.

Sold a few of my big watches lately as my tastes have changed and I now know what I can pull off. This one I'm not so sure about. Sometimes I think about flogging it, others I think I'll keep it.

It's the biggest I currently wear although my favourites are under 39mm.

I've got an Orient Mako that I use as a beater which fits really well as the lugs are shorter but the quality isn't a patch on the Steinhart.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter

I think it looks fine on you. It's probably close to the cusp of overhang, but it doesn't. I have a 6.75" flattish wrist and 50mm L2L is the max of what I'll attempt as well.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

doggbiter said:


> I think it looks fine on you. It's probably close to the cusp of overhang, but it doesn't. I have a 6.75" flattish wrist and 50mm L2L is the max of what I'll attempt as well.


Thanks man, it is right on the edge with the lugs which is a shame. If the lugs weren't so long and flat and had a bit of curve to them the fit would be so much better.

Watch buying is a tricky business when you have a slim wrist, especially when buying online only. It's all about lug length at the end of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Looks fine to me. That's probably the limit for you in size terms, but it looks fine on you.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

urbino said:


> Looks fine to me. That's probably the limit for you in size terms, but it looks fine on you.


Cheers mate. Yeah I agree it's right at the limit of what I can get away with. It's a lovely piece for the money. Still toying with the idea of flogging it. I've wanted a Sinn 556I for a couple of years which should be a nice fit for me. The Steinhart would pay for half of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

38mm khaki field on my 6.75" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahtoxa11

Armida A4. 52mm lug to lug, 44mm case

That 52mm lug to lug is rough. I have a very flat 6.75" wrist. This watch is on the very edge of my limits.














































Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahtoxa11

For comparison with above A4, here is a 42mm Bernhardt Binnacle Diver with a 50mm lug to lug.




























Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahtoxa11

Jeez I can't take a picture to save my life. I'll work on that, sorry. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

6.5 and its my wrist my watch!! So peoples opinion doesn't bother me.. But its funny how people feel about a big watch on small wrist on WUS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Watch Obsessive said:


> Cheers mate. Yeah I agree it's right at the limit of what I can get away with. It's a lovely piece for the money. Still toying with the idea of flogging it. I've wanted a Sinn 556I for a couple of years which should be a nice fit for me. The Steinhart would pay for half of it!


Cheers. The 556I is a classy watch. I dig the look and tech of most of the Sinn watches. For some reason, though, they feel overpriced, to me. I've never pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Krell0

urbino said:


> Cheers. The 556I is a classy watch. I dig the look and tech of most of the Sinn watches. For some reason, though, they feel overpriced, to me. I've never pulled the trigger on one.


The 556i is definetely overpriced. It has non of their usual engineering and it sells on the fact that ot looks good and most importantly people want a sinn and it is still the most affordable one.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackalo626

6 3/4 wrist odd angle pic of 38mm Hamilton Khaki mechanical watch. It being close up as we all know makes it look bigger on wrist. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

6.7in wrist here:

34-37mm


























38-40mm

































42 and up


















































Watches are tough to gauge with just a wrist shot because so many factors come in to play when it comes to size:

1. Body type
2. Camera angle
3. Camera distance
4. Outfit
5. Environment

Etc etc...

Here's an example of BAD angle and distance causing fisheye:










In person, everybody said it looked better on me than the smaller version but in pics it looks like it's 50mm.

Wrist shots alone really aren't the be all and end all.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PatagoniaDan

It's funny you speak to timeless attributes of fashion and style, but a gentleman you certainly are not.



IvyLeaguer said:


> Well, case in point. Your lugs do not extend to the edge of your wrist so that's fine. But the guy who says "look at my 45 mm GMT super megatron on a 4 inch wrist" is just full of it.
> 
> I'll be an ass any day of the week over someone with bad taste. Remember a time when 40mm was HUGE and 32-34mm was standard for all wrist sizes. Aesthetics and style are timeless. Fashion is ephemeral.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

urbino said:


> Cheers. The 556I is a classy watch. I dig the look and tech of most of the Sinn watches. For some reason, though, they feel overpriced, to me. I've never pulled the trigger on one.





Krell0 said:


> The 556i is definetely overpriced. It has non of their usual engineering and it sells on the fact that ot looks good and most importantly people want a sinn and it is still the most affordable one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


I agree with both of you which is probably the reason I still haven't pulled the trigger on one!

I was ready to buy last night, was right at the end of the transaction, I'd had a few beers to make the purchase less painful and even managed to snag a 10% discount code but something was still holding me back.

790 quid just seems a little steep for what it is although it's beautiful and from the mountain of research I've done it's a solid piece. The size is probably it's biggest appeal to me.

It would be the most I've personally ever forked out for a watch. They don't come up used on the Bay very often unfortunately.

I've considered the Timefactors Speedbird III or Archimede Pilot 39 as cheaper alternatives but they don't float my boat as much as the 556I.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Both 42mm on my 6.75 wrist. 49-50mm lug distance seems to be my limit depending on lug shape; pilot watches can sometimes overhang at this length with their flat lug design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Watch Obsessive said:


> I agree with both of you which is probably the reason I still haven't pulled the trigger on one!
> 
> I was ready to buy last night, was right at the end of the transaction, I'd had a few beers to make the purchase less painful and even managed to snag a 10% discount code but something was still holding me back.
> 
> 790 quid just seems a little steep for what it is although it's beautiful and from the mountain of research I've done it's a solid piece. The size is probably it's biggest appeal to me.
> 
> It would be the most I've personally ever forked out for a watch. They don't come up used on the Bay very often unfortunately.
> 
> I've considered the Timefactors Speedbird III or Archimede Pilot 39 as cheaper alternatives but they don't float my boat as much as the 556I.


Hey, if you really like it and there's one available, strike while the iron is hot. Buying second-hand probably brings the prices into alignment with the watches.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

urbino said:


> Hey, if you really like it and there's one available, strike while the iron is hot. Buying second-hand probably brings the prices into alignment with the watches.


I probably will if I find a good used one on the sales forum or eBay.

The one I almost bought last night was brand new from an AD.

I'm trying to remain strong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Watch Obsessive said:


> I probably will if I find a good used one on the sales forum or eBay.
> 
> The one I almost bought last night was brand new from an AD.
> 
> I'm trying to remain strong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you're on the wrong website.


----------



## naihet

two extremes: 48mm Seiko Tuna and a 38mm Skx013 on a 6.25inch wrist!


----------



## AkassRugby

mrsnak said:


> Are those marks where the watch slides up your arm? I'd tighten it up just a tad


I just think he does that because the watch is a bit too large and must be uncomfortable on his wrist and hand.


----------



## AkassRugby

mrsnak said:


> Shouldn't be. Wear whatever your wrist size is with pride and conviction.
> 
> If this guy can do it, anyone can.


Interesting choice


----------



## AkassRugby

Haf said:


> A 35mm Nomos on my small (I forgot its dimensions) wrist


Well done with your watch to wrist ratio... most of these guys aren't quite there yet.


----------



## chrisca70

My SARB033 (38mm case) on my 6.5" wrist...


----------



## Relo60

My two largest watches I can get away with on my 6.5" wrist. The Breitling Colt at 44mm and Squale 1545 GMT at 43mm


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yoginasser

yankeexpress said:


>


 Nice! What is that?


----------



## yoginasser

Question for the small wrist club men, have any of you bought or tried the Iconik 1 from Manchester Watch Works? I'm trying to find a radiomir homage hat won't look silly on my 6.5" wrist. It clocks in at 41mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug, and 13.5mm thick (domed crystal). Any opinion/advice/wrist shots are welcomed and greatly appreciated.


----------



## yankeexpress

yoginasser said:


> Nice! What is that?


H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane, which is a bronze/stainless steel sandwich case, made in Germany, my grail watch. Google "Mokume Gane" for more info or see the H2O website:

https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-uhren/h2o-kalmar-2-mokume-gane.html


----------



## lorsban

Here's a better way to gauge fit:










Up close the watch looks like this:










See?

The first pic is what everybody else sees. The second is just what shows in the camera due to fisheye. You yourself see a smaller watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise

My 6 3/4" wrist with Orient Mako(41mm), Scurfa(40mm), and SARX033(40.8mm)


----------



## Relo60

lorsban said:


> Here's a better way to gauge fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close the watch looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> The first pic is what everybody else sees. The second is just what shows in the camera due to fisheye. You yourself see a smaller watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


looks like 7+" wrist size. Still the lugs go past your wrists.

By the way did you get the pms I sent you here and on TRF? A simple courtesy response would be nice.


----------



## lorsban

Relo60 said:


> looks like 7+" wrist size. Still the lugs go past your wrists.


Yup on closeup wrist shot it looks way big due to the camera angle (fisheye). With the "bodyshot" it looks better.

My wrist is 6.5 -ish btw.



> By the way did you get the pms I sent you here and on TRF? A simple courtesy response would be nice.


I replied twice already right after you pmd me here.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

lorsban said:


> Yup on closeup wrist shot it looks way big due to the camera angle (fisheye). With the "bodyshot" it looks better.
> 
> My wrist is 6.5 -ish btw.


Is that a 44mm pam?


----------



## lorsban

yoginasser said:


> Is that a 44mm pam?


Yup

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

lorsban said:


> Yup on closeup wrist shot it looks way big due to the camera angle (fisheye). With the "bodyshot" it looks better.
> 
> My wrist is 6.5 -ish btw.
> 
> I replied twice already right after you pmd me here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No worries Rob. I hardly visit TRF either.


----------



## kokmeng

MM300 on my 6" wrist. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal

Parsedout said:


> All of these close up shots make the watch appear much larger. Here's my 6.5" wrist with Nighthawk. Close up and at more reasonable viewing distance.


Very good point about the camera trick. Watches always look way to big on my close up wrist shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sewheeles

Timex expedition, 40mm case, on my 5.5" wrist.


----------



## MontRoyal

6.25" wrist with MKII Hawkinge

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Having upload issues!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Second time lucky...

Certina DS-1

























Seiko SARB035

























Orient Mako

























Orient Bambino

























Seiko Arctura


----------



## aldindubo




----------



## skriefal

Here's a vintage 1950s Mido Multifort (32mm diameter w/o crown) on ~6.25" wrist. This may be borderline even for my small wrist - but I do like it.


----------



## osamu

I think this is my absolute max. Straight on, no lug overhang, but definitely a substantial case.


----------



## studiompd

osamu said:


> I think this is my absolute max. Straight on, no lug overhang, but definitely a substantial case.


What size wrist?


----------



## OobessionO

40mm Melbourne Portsea on 6.5'' wrist


----------



## osamu

studiompd said:


> What size wrist?


I think right around 6.5"


----------



## malipiero

33mm on 5.9 wrist.


----------



## Jansen

What is it? Looks interesting.


----------



## studiompd

For those looking for a case with holders for watches sized for small wrists, these Nalpak cases might work: Watch Cases provided by Nalpak. (Found by Jonesin4Watches in the deals thread)


----------



## MontRoyal

Speedmaster racing on 6.25" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malipiero

Jansen said:


> What is it? Looks interesting.


PM sent 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

My wrist is so tiny that even the small CA53W (42 mm lug to lug, 33 mm width, 7mm height) looks well proportioned:


----------



## himynameiswil

malipiero said:


> 33mm on 5.9 wrist.


I'm curious too!


----------



## patton250

AP SS ROO 44mm on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

BP FF Flyback Chrono 45mm on a 6.5" wrist. Felt a bit top heavy on the sail cloth so I bought the bracelet and problem solved. Now it fits like a glove.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

6.25 mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

SeikoFanBoy said:


> 6.25 mm


Wow - that's a tiny wrist. Nice watch though.


----------



## studiompd

skriefal said:


> Wow - that's a tiny wrist. Nice watch though.


So tiny you can't see the wrist or the watch!


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

skriefal said:


> Wow - that's a tiny wrist. Nice watch though.


Hahaha. Wrist looks proportional on my arms, but these iso shots are always unflattering...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

ShanghaiYoon said:


> BP FF Flyback Chrono 45mm on a 6.5" wrist. Felt a bit top heavy on the sail cloth so I bought the bracelet and problem solved. Now it fits like a glove.
> 
> View attachment 9051042
> 
> View attachment 9051074


That looks awesome!

I think that looks even better than the diver because the date is in the right place and not askew.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## A Single White Female

steph86 said:


> Great thread!!!!
> 
> (Ladies) 37.5mm PO. This watch is rather tall, but the short lugs, thicker bezel and black dial make it look smaller than it is.


What is the lug width on that Planet Ocean?


----------



## roman1191

6. Something wrist. Very skinny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

Seiko SBDX001 and SBBN035 on a (just under) 6.5" wrist.

It took me a really long time to buy these pieces and I spent months looking at as many pictures as I could of them on smaller wrists. I thought they would be too big, but now I wear them daily with no regrets about the size. Both are fantastic pieces and very comfortable, but if I had to compare their fit on wrist, I'd say the shorter lug to lug, slightly thinner case, and excellent stock strap make the Tuna slightly more comfortable.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Speedy pro on 6.25'' wrist


----------



## SkiBum

Here's my Orient Star Standard Date on my tiny 6.25"-ish wrist. Looks like I'm in good company haha


----------



## roman1191

tiny wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

6.5 inch wrist with 44-52mm watches


----------



## Konliner




----------



## SkiBum

cadomniel said:


> Speedy pro on 6.25'' wrist


That looks much better than I anticipated. I have a 6.25" wrist as well, and I thought the Speedy Pro would look way too big so I was planning on going Speedy Reduced. Not the case.


----------



## octavian90

You guys are brave - 6.5 inch here and I prefer 38mm, maybe 40 at most.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

I was going to get the reduced as well but glad I went with the 3570.50
It wears just a bit bigger than the Submariner but smaller then PO2500.

if I decide to sell it, it isn't because the size. The size is fine, probably the max I would wear normally though.



SkiBum said:


> That looks much better than I anticipated. I have a 6.25" wrist as well, and I thought the Speedy Pro would look way too big so I was planning on going Speedy Reduced. Not the case.


----------



## lorsban

This is THE BIGGEST watch I have at 52mm X 59mm...










6.7in wrist. 57mm wide.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

6.5" wrist & 43mm case


----------



## Cobia

Have to call this thread the captain America thread, some of you lads look like you're packing shields on those wrists


----------



## Tomega




----------



## lorsban

Cobia said:


> Have to call this thread the captain America thread, some of you lads look like you're packing shields on those wrists


True

Wrist shots are troublesome tho due to fisheye.

Mirror shots are better.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Tomega said:


>


Nice,whatsizewrist?sorryspacebarnotworkinglol


----------



## yoginasser

lorsban said:


> True
> 
> Wrist shots are troublesome tho due to fisheye.
> 
> Mirror shots are better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Alos, some are just plain old wear watches that are too F'in big for the wrists they got.


----------



## Tomega

studiompd said:


> Nice,whatsizewrist?sorryspacebarnotworkinglol


6.5" wrist.


----------



## scosmoss

What the...? I thought that was a Tudor BB Dark!!



studiompd said:


> So tiny you can't see the wrist or the watch!


----------



## studiompd

Haha, I wish. More like a PMBBD. My wrist can't handle the BB case imo, so I'm looking into a BB 36.


----------



## studiompd

scosmoss said:


> What the...? I thought that was a Tudor BB Dark!!


 Here's one on rubber cut to fit a pair of curved end-links


----------



## scosmoss

studiompd said:


> Haha, I wish. More like a PMBBD. My wrist can't handle the BB case imo, so I'm looking into a BB 36.


What size wrist? I have a 5.75" and can go as big as a 42mm PO, although the PO wears smaller because of the short lugs.
The Black Bay Dark is actually one of the next watches I'm considering so I hope it wears similarly.


----------



## studiompd

scosmoss said:


> What size wrist? I have a 5.75" and can go as big as a 42mm PO, although the PO wears smaller because of the short lugs.
> The Black Bay Dark is actually one of the next watches I'm considering so I hope it wears similarly.


6", working with ~ 49mm on the top of my wrist. On paper I can wear anything up to 49mm L2L, but recently I've been appreciating the merits of smaller watches that are more subtle on the wrist with less presence, hence going after the BB36 and more field oriented watches. I've been loving the Alpinist that I've just acquired and want to explore this genre some more. Forgetting that you're wearing a watch actually is a nice feeling, if you can believe that!

But ya, that BB Dark is pretty epic. My watch was inspired by a blacked out MKII Kingston that another member had.


----------



## fogbound

I have a 6.5" wrist.

Magrette Regattare 2011 44mmx52mm 24mm lug width. (Sold)









Magrette Moana Pro LE 44mmx52mm 24mm lug width. (Current)









Armida A1 45mmx50mm 24mm lug width. (Sold)









Steinhart OVM1 42mmx50mm 22mm lug width. (Current)









Oris Sixty-Five Blue Diver 42mmx50mm 21mm lug width. (Current)









Manchester Watch Works Iconik 1 40mmx47mm 22mm lug width. (Current)









I also have a Seiko SBDC001 Sumo and Citizen EcoZilla. It's worth noting that I started with a single Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 5(sold) at 40mm. Case design and lug length will greatly affect the wearability of a watch. For example, the last pic I posted, it's a 40mm but wears larger due to the case design. Wrist shots can be deceiving and what wears smaller in real life isn't captured properly. For me 40-44mm case with 50mm (52mm max) lug length is a good range but again depending on lug length and case design. Great thread and hope it continues.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist.


 nice taste in watches, surprised you didn't include the wrist shot of the mww 62mas


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> nice taste in watches, surprised you didn't include the wrist shot of the mww 62mas


Have you pre-ordered? I'm one of those guys waiting for payday. Unless I move a watch between now and then.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Have you pre-ordered? I'm one of those guys waiting for payday. Unless I move a watch between now and then.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not yet, still deciding on the logo, might end up getting both lol. I'm sure once payday comes the MOQ will be met.


----------



## lgh0525

I have a 6in wrist and wear my SNZH55 (42mm) quite comfortably.


----------



## studiompd

Any recommendations for aftermarket leather straps for smaller wrists?


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Any recommendations for aftermarket leather straps for smaller wrists?


My timepiece tailor stopped making straps last year so I'm also on the hunt. I hear Etsy is a good place to find US based custom strap makers. Rough to find pre-made straps. I use 110/65 or 110/70. If you find one let us know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> My timepiece tailor stopped making straps last year so I'm also on the hunt. I hear Etsy is a good place to find US based custom strap makers. Rough to find pre-made straps. I use 110/65 or 110/70. If you find one let us know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks FG, will do. I've actually never bought an aftermarket leather strap so not even sure what lengths would work out best for me. Also, I'll open this up to oem straps as well. I was on C. Wards site today and they offer "extra small" sizes for some of their straps. They don't lists lenths but they say XS fits 5.9" - 7". They have a sale right now, unfortunately its for their XL sizes.

BTW, I got inspired by your previous post listing your old and current watches with dims, I'll post mine up when I've gone through my old pics.


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Thanks FG, will do. I've actually never bought an aftermarket leather strap so not even sure what lengths would work out best for me. Also, I'll open this up to oem straps as well. I was on C. Wards site today and they offer "extra small" sizes for some of their straps. They don't lists lenths but they say XS fits 5.9" - 7". They have a sale right now, unfortunately its for their XL sizes.
> 
> BTW, I got inspired by your previous post listing your old and current watches with dims, I'll post mine up when I've gone through my old pics.


Hard to find straps but once you figure out which watch you want to get straps for it can get addicting. IMO the cushion case watches are the most versatile. Post up more pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Hard to find straps but once you figure out which watch you want to get straps for it can get addicting. IMO the cushion case watches are the most versatile. Post up more pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I got to that conclusion about 1 year ago. I had a whole spreadsheet going entitled "cushion cases" with dimensions, movements and pics! funny thing is I didn't really acknowldege the significance of lug to lug to effective top of wrist and top-heaviness back then as I do now. I feel I paid my tuition and then some to where I am now. Journey is more important/fun than getting to the top of the mountain, as they say!


----------



## fogbound

A spreadsheet? Damn, you need to post that up for reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicedream

studiompd said:


> Any recommendations for aftermarket leather straps for smaller wrists?


Check out the Nomos straps. The size/lug width combinations are hit-or-miss, I think because they only make the combinations that they actually offer on their watches. But they do have a nice selection of short and even extra short straps.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne

6.75" wrist. Omega 3520.50, 39x44mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Dufresne said:


> 6.75" wrist. Omega 3520.50, 39x44mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice Speedy. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon

Forum noob here, with one of my first watches as I start up again after a few decades of not wearing watches. I thought I had a small wrist, at 6 3/4", but this thread shows just how wrong I am!

Here's a Cobra de Calibre II that just arrived in the mail, bought partly because I like quirky watches, and partly to see how a larger (by my standards) watch will wear. 42mm, and it wears pretty well so far. I think this is about as large as I'll be able to go.


----------



## Relo60

6.2 to 6.5" wrist (depending on the weather). NTH Nacken Vintage Blue on Threaded Leather Co. Horween Navy Chromexcel


----------



## fogbound

MaxIcon said:


> Forum noob here, with one of my first watches as I start up again after a few decades of not wearing watches. I thought I had a small wrist, at 6 3/4", but this thread shows just how wrong I am!
> 
> Here's a Cobra de Calibre II that just arrived in the mail, bought partly because I like quirky watches, and partly to see how a larger (by my standards) watch will wear. 42mm, and it wears pretty well so far. I think this is about as large as I'll be able to go.
> 
> View attachment 9779586


I'm liking that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> 6.2 to 6.5" wrist (depending on the weather). NTH Nacken Vintage Blue on Threaded Leather Co. Horween Navy Chromexcel
> 
> View attachment 9779978


That textured dial gives it a lot of depth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaL

Here are my wrist 6.7 " , watch Seiko Recraft


----------



## fogbound

SeaL said:


> Here are my wrist 6.7 " , watch Seiko Recraft
> 
> View attachment 9780402


I've seen these at Macy's but haven't tried any on. Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

What I'm wearing today.
MWW Iconik 1 40mmx47mm
6.5" wrist. On a 24mm Oil Tanned Strap size 110/65.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornegifford

Big watch, 44 mm diam and 14.5 mm thick, small wrist. It's all about a fixed departure angle of strap from case, high bending modulus in the strap and the fixity of inner wrist to clasp. Took me ages to get it just right, and weirdly I've also discovered that if you want a butch wrist then the trick is to break your legs and use crutches for 6 months! (speaking from personal experience here)


----------



## studiompd

Cool, thanks nice dream. Guy over at the deals thread mentioned a place called lake house leathers in Michigan. Said they do custom sizing. Pricing was very affordable, but some Reddit people said quality is lacking

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> 6.2 to 6.5" wrist (depending on the weather). NTH Nacken Vintage Blue on Threaded Leather Co. Horween Navy Chromexcel
> 
> View attachment 9779978


Beaut! Had to let mine go as I felt it was a tad too big for me Nice strap too.



Dufresne said:


> 6.75" wrist.  Omega 3520.50, 39x44mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Great looker! Thought only a reduced would fit my wrist but this would work! Thanks for posting the dims, addimg this one to my list


----------



## lgh0525

With small wrists, we have to wear large (normal) watches.


----------



## nielss




----------



## studiompd

nielss said:


> View attachment 9788946


YES!


----------



## mi6_

I have a 6.5" fairly flat wrist. I'm usually comfortable wearing a 45mm or smaller watch as long as the lug to lug distance is less than 50mm.

Seiko SNE279 (42mm) on bracelet:








Citizen BNO151-09L (44mm) on Promaster bracelet:


----------



## lvt




----------



## edhchoe

6.1" wrist wearing 37mm GS.


----------



## Krell0

edhchoe said:


> 6.1" wrist wearing 37mm GS.
> View attachment 9791346


Wish this one had the movement of the sbgh001

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK

edhchoe said:


> 6.1" wrist wearing 37mm GS.
> View attachment 9791346


Wow, that watch looks flawless!

-MLJinAK.


----------



## joepac

Here's my 6.5" wrist with 37mm seiko 5s which I find a skosh small




























The silver dial made the watch look more proportionate than the black dial but they are both 37mm

Heres one of my largest a 44mm Glycine incursore iii










And what I find ideal 40mm



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## kokmeng

The Oris Force Recon GMT Diver on my 6.2" wrist. Despite of its size at 49mm, it wears superbly well & comfortable all thanks to the titanium case.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

nielss said:


> View attachment 9788946


Your photo tempts me to get a Sinn even more.


----------



## fogbound

How has everyone's tastes changed/evolved in this hobby due to our wrist sizes? I have mostly divers with the typical dive bezels but I find myself looking at supercompressor and even chronos lately. As far as case size, I'm definitely in the 40-42mm range now and trying to move the last of my 44mm's.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

Last days of Fall...38mm on 5.5' wrist.


----------



## LiangYuMa

Seiko Dracula Monster on my 6.3' inch wrist


----------



## fogbound

It's top heavy with an integrated bracelet. It's got scratches on the crystal that'll catch a fingernail, bumps and bruises on the case and bracelet. On the wrist today is the SKXA33 aka Knight Monster 7S26. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rloke

43mm on 6.5 wrist...


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> How has everyone's tastes changed/evolved in this hobby due to our wrist sizes? I have mostly divers with the typical dive bezels but I find myself looking at supercompressor and even chronos lately. As far as case size, I'm definitely in the 40-42mm range now and trying to move the last of my 44mm's.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I think I mentioned this before, but I'll chime in again. I've been heading towards going smaller. I've gotten over my Napoleon wrist complex and I think ~38mm ± 1 to 2mm for my 6" wrist is a good size. Lug to lug, I've been sticking with 47.5mm max. I just picked up a Sinn 556 Weiss (45.5mm x 38.5mm) and it fits great. I have another field/pilot watch incoming with an even smaller l2l (Archimedes OutDoor 43.25mm x 38.5) that I'll be able to compare. I started seraching for watches with these dims after I got a hold of a sarb017 which got me rolling with my "smaller" watch trend. I was thnking of trying to get a hold of a Damasko DA36/7 but the 47mm l2l is keeping me at bay. 
As for divers, I want to try to get another 38mm C.Ward Trident. I had one shortly but didn't give it a chance and flipped it. For Chronos, that Speedy DD that was posted earlier has gotten onto my grail list, and I felt the Vratislavia Chrono fit well too, so might try to get the Sport version at some point. I haven't had any supercompressor style watches on the radar. There's a really nice modded MKII one on the BSHT that just changed hands. Any you like or recommend?


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> I think I mentioned this before, but I'll chime in again. I've been heading towards going smaller. I've gotten over my Napoleon wrist complex and I think ~38mm ± 1 to 2mm for my 6" wrist is a good size. Lug to lug, I've been sticking with 47.5mm max. I just picked up a Sinn 556 Weiss (45.5mm x 38.5mm) and it fits great. I have another field/pilot watch incoming with an even smaller l2l (Archimedes OutDoor 43.25mm x 38.5) that I'll be able to compare. I started seraching for watches with these dims after I got a hold of a sarb017 which got me rolling with my "smaller" watch trend. I was thnking of trying to get a hold of a Damasko DA36/7 but the 47mm l2l is keeping me at bay.
> As for divers, I want to try to get another 38mm C.Ward Trident. I had one shortly but didn't give it a chance and flipped it. For Chronos, that Speedy DD that was posted earlier has gotten onto my grail list, and I felt the Vratislavia Chrono fit well too, so might try to get the Sport version at some point. I haven't had any supercompressor style watches on the radar. There's a really nice modded MKII one on the BSHT that just changed hands. Any you like or recommend?


For a more modern supercompressor I'm seriously considering the Magrette Dual Time PVD/Brown dial. Watch comes in at 42mmx51mm 22mm lugs. I'm pretty comfortable with the specs. A couple of others, but can't afford, Longine Heritage Diver and the Bremont U2 DLC. The Raven Defender and the Gavox Avidiver are a couple more that gets my attention. I am leaning towards a DLC or PVD watch. Then perhaps I can add a chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotmustardsauce

44GS case 40mm size and 46mm l2l on my 6.25 inch wrist. The extra polished edges makes the watch appear larger similar to the Rolex maxi cases

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> For a more modern supercompressor I'm seriously considering the Magrette Dual Time PVD/Brown dial. Watch comes in at 42mmx51mm 22mm lugs. I'm pretty comfortable with the specs. A couple of others, but can't afford, Longine Heritage Diver and the Bremont U2 DLC. The Raven Defender and the Gavox Avidiver are a couple more that gets my attention. I am leaning towards a DLC or PVD watch. Then perhaps I can add a chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I also looked at the Gavox in the past, one thing people complained about was keeping the inner bezel triangle lined up. There's a coupon for 20% off right now using code Gavoxsupport-20. Here's the original post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-1925.html#post35319914


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> I also looked at the Gavox in the past, one thing people complained about was keeping the inner bezel triangle lined up. There's a coupon for 20% off right now using code Gavoxsupport-20. Here's the original post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-1925.html#post35319914


Oh man, $500 shipped with the code. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Oh man, $500 shipped with the code. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No prob, fb! Did you get it? Post pics when it arrives!


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> No prob, fb! Did you get it? Post pics when it arrives!


Watch quandary. Contemplating case and dial options. This watch ticks off some boxes for me. Supercompressor case and Field/Aviator numerals, two things I don't have in my collection. But I also don't have a black cased watch. The SS/White dial is very nice but so is the SS/Black dial. The PVD case option is an extra 50euros. $630USD if I choose an all black version which is a comparable price for a Magrette Dual Time in PVD/Brown dial. An all black watch might limit my options for straps. @studiompd, why'd you put me in this mess? That voucher code though!!! Anyone have a system they use to make a decision?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Watch quandary. Contemplating case and dial options. This watch ticks off some boxes for me. Supercompressor case and Field/Aviator numerals, two things I don't have in my collection. But I also don't have a black cased watch. The SS/White dial is very nice but so is the SS/Black dial. The PVD case option is an extra 50euros. $630USD if I choose an all black version which is a comparable price for a Magrette Dual Time in PVD/Brown dial. An all black watch might limit my options for straps. @studiompd, why'd you put me in this mess? That voucher code though!!! Anyone have a system they use to make a decision?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I love magrettes, sadly too big for me. I think its'a WIS's worst nightmare having to have to pick one, literally because I want them all. This has happened with the recent NTH release, now with the Halios Seaforth, the Vratislavia chronos, and even picking a logo from the 62mas homage lol. SS with black dials is classy, pvd is just stealthy cool, and color on dials is always nice. Maybe pick one based on a hole it'll fill in your collection now?


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> I love magrettes, sadly too big for me. I think its'a WIS's worst nightmare having to have to pick one, literally because I want them all. This has happened with the recent NTH release, now with the Halios Seaforth, the Vratislavia chronos, and even picking a logo from the 62mas homage lol. SS with black dials is classy, pvd is just stealthy cool, and color on dials is always nice. Maybe pick one based on a hole it'll fill in your collection now?


That hole is the one in my head. I'll have to really give this some more thought. The Avidiver is just so different compared to all the sub-c's I've been looking at. Oh and there's that 62mas thing. Two deadlines for two watches by the end of Nov at a $300 difference between the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> That hole is the one in my head. I'll have to really give this some more thought. The Avidiver is just so different compared to all the sub-c's I've been looking at. Oh and there's that 62mas thing. Two deadlines for two watches by the end of Nov at a $300 difference between the two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Haha! Well, I'm sure you'll figure it out. The Avidiver is different, just gotta ask yourself if you'll love it. Oh, and if sub-c's are on your mind, don't check out the Tisell thread. At least those are sold out atm. I've had their gmt on my radar for a sec, almost bit on the last go around. Good luck figuring it out and Let us know what you decide!


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Haha! Well, I'm sure you'll figure it out. The Avidiver is different, just gotta ask yourself if you'll love it. Oh, and if sub-c's are on your mind, don't check out the Tisell thread. At least those are sold out atm. I've had their gmt on my radar for a sec, almost bit on the last go around. Good luck figuring it out and Let us know what you decide!


I checked out the Tisell and stumbled on this along the way. NTH Azores Vanilla 40mmx47mm 20mm lugs. The Eterna like dial is too cool.










Borrowed image from Doc Vail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

hotmustardsauce said:


> 44GS case 40mm size and 46mm l2l on my 6.25 inch wrist. The extra polished edges makes the watch appear larger similar to the Rolex maxi cases
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Seiko's and small wrists, it's always been a good match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

KtWUS said:


> Last days of Fall...38mm on 5.5' wrist.


What watch is that? It's so clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

rloke said:


> 43mm on 6.5 wrist...
> View attachment 9863082


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> I checked out the Tisell and stumbled on this along the way. NTH Azores Vanilla 40mmx47mm 20mm lugs. The Eterna like dial is too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borrowed image from Doc Vail.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Funny, in my reply to you about supercomps I thought of the Kontiki 4 hands (47mm l2l), but when I looked it up I realized it wasn't a supercompressor style. If the Azores are anything like his last run, it'll be another hit for Doc.


----------



## fogbound

Yeah and I was surprised to see this was a 40mm! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohmegaman

Is that peacock in the guilloche? beautiful!


fogbound said:


> What watch is that? It's so clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

Ohmegaman said:


> Is that peacock in the guilloche? beautiful!





fogbound said:


> What watch is that? It's so clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Celadon Imperial Peacock (The Imperial)


----------



## rloke

fogbound said:


> Originally Posted by *rloke*
> 
> 43mm on 6.5 wrist...Attachment 9863082
> 
> Gorgeous


Thanks....while I thought that 43mm would be a bit oversized for me, it does seem to wear a bit smaller...but it took a few days to get used to it as I mostly have 36-38mm watches.


----------



## Bill Adler

My wrist is small, 6 1/4". My Egard Passages is big, very big at 45mm, depending on how you measure this thing.

And yet despite the massiveness of this watch and lugs extending into the next county, it looks okay, especially in real life. I think that's because the Passages is so eye catching that my wrist becomes invisible when wearing it.


----------



## fogbound

Today's driver. Oris 65 Blue 42mmx50mm 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shea2812

6.5 inch wrist. Never a fan of bigger watches. What I have seen on pages of this thread are all modern watches which are big and heavy. Here is my today's wear. A 'no-name' Trident Manual wind three-hand with date. Cortebert movt perhaps from the 60s. 35mm diameter. I do like the thin steel case that sit very well on my flat wrist. This watch had been in storage for some weeks, just fit a new strap because I dont like the previous felt lined ones.

I remember seeing a vintage timex mechanical that used a similar case. This watch sort of grows on me. Do like the simple dial. Turning up the way it does makes me glad that I spent the time to clean up the dial a bit.


----------



## studiompd

Fogbound's earlier post inspired me to go through my pics and post watches I currently have or have had in the past.
My wrist is 6", with an effective top of wrist of ~49mm. I'll split up the posts for the sake of brevity (I have lots), over the next couple of days. Dims are case-width w/out crown x lug-tip to lug-tip , all in mm.

This first set are watches that I think are too big/out of proportion with my wrist. I doubt I'll come back to these dim in the near future.

BFK 50 x 42
Biggest watch I own atm. Its a tank of a watch and is the last of my "bigger" watches that I haven't sold yet (ie, its for sale)















[/URL]









SMP 49? x 41 (not mine)









SD40mm - 49 x 40
At 49mm, it spanned the entire top of my wrist. seems big at certain perspectives, top heavy
















now look when taken from afar, works, right?


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Fogbound's earlier post inspired me to go through my pics and post watches I currently have or have had in the past.
> My wrist is 6", with an effective top of wrist of ~49mm. I'll split up the posts for the sake of brevity (I have lots), over the next couple of days. Dims are case-width w/out crown x lug-tip to lug-tip , all in mm.
> 
> This first set are watches that I think are too big/out of proportion with my wrist. I doubt I'll come back to these dim in the near future.
> 
> BFK 50 x 42
> Biggest watch I own atm. Its a tank of a watch and is the last of my "bigger" watches that I haven't sold yet (ie, its for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMP 49? x 41 (not mine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD40mm - 49 x 40
> At 49mm, it spanned the entire top of my wrist. seems big at certain perspectives, top heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now look when taken from afar, works, right?


Very nice pics of your first set. The SMP and SD works well with your wrist size. That SMP however looks heavy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Very nice pics of your first set. The SMP and SD works well with your wrist size. That SMP however looks heavy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks! You mean BFK? ya, it is heavy, when worn on a nato it get floppy. When I put it on the bracelet it adds stability, but weighs a lot more. More to come...


----------



## shea2812

Those look huge to me. I do like presence of a watch, only discrete presence without much feel of the weight. There are a few watches that I do like to acquire because I like the look and overal design and yet knowing that I may not like the feel of the weight of them on my wrist I didnt get them. This can only be learnt by having actually worn a few on our wrist for some length of time.


----------



## studiompd

shea2812 said:


> Those look huge to me. I do like presence of a watch, only discrete presence without much feel of the weight. There are a few watches that I do like to acquire because I like the look and overal design and yet knowing that I may not like the feel of the weight of them on my wrist I didnt get them. This can only be learnt by having actually worn a few on our wrist for some length of time.


 Can not disagree with you on this. Ya, the phone camera distorts the proportions making it look bigger, but you're right they are pretty big. I bought the bfk early on before I knew better, and I got the SD in a trade for a quick flip knowing it would be too big for me.


----------



## fogbound

shea2812 said:


> Those look huge to me. I do like presence of a watch, only discrete presence without much feel of the weight. There are a few watches that I do like to acquire because I like the look and overal design and yet knowing that I may not like the feel of the weight of them on my wrist I didnt get them. This can only be learnt by having actually worn a few on our wrist for some length of time.


You really don't know what works unless you take the plunge in most cases. Reading through the forums and researching watches is a great way to get information about certain watches, case design and dimensions. Which is why for me, I'm moving away from the 44mm+ sizes down to 40mm-42mm for my 6.5" wrist. This thread is a really good resource to start with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

studiompd said:


> SD40mm - 49 x 40
> At 49mm, it spanned the entire top of my wrist. seems big at certain perspectives, top heavy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now look when taken from afar, works, right?


Agree about perspective.

Here is my largest watch as far as lug to lug. It's a Christopher Ward C11 at 42x54mm. If you focus in on the watch from a top view it looks huge.










From a broader view it looks more proportionate



















Sorry I didn't have any photos on my phone of this watch so I just threw it on to take the pic. Pardon the wife beater shirt ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Nice watch joepac, those dims are huge, but looks like you pull it off. My latest theory is this: when you look down at your wrist with your palm facing down, resting on a table for instance, the muscles in your forearm are relaxed, thus taking up less space. But when you rotate your forearm 90° to have the watch face the mirror, for instance, you engage your forearm muscles and rotate your forearm, and I swear it broadens the width of your wrist forearm. What do you guys think? Possible? My gf says it looks bigger to her when i rotate my wrist to face her rather than with my palm face down. Someone who has calipers needs to confirm this lol


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> Agree about perspective.
> 
> Here is my largest watch as far as lug to lug. It's a Christopher Ward C11 at 42x54mm. If you focus in on the watch from a top view it looks huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a broader view it looks more proportionate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't have any photos on my phone of this watch so I just threw it on to take the pic. Pardon the wife beater shirt
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Wrist shots are a pain. What size is your wrist? 54mm L2L with that case and lug design would overhang on my wrist for sure. I had a Maranez Bangla Brass which was a 47mmx56mm but the lugs had a dramatic curve that helped, but it was huge in hindsight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> Wrist shots are a pain. What size is your wrist? 54mm L2L with that case and lug design would overhang on my wrist for sure. I had a Maranez Bangla Brass which was a 47mmx56mm but the lugs had a dramatic curve that helped, but it was huge in hindsight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is 6.5" sometimes when I'm dehydrated it goes down a few tenths of a mm. 44mm is the largest I would go and now actually do not plan on buying any more watches over 42mm. The Lug to Lug does make a big difference and my CW is the largest I own from that aspect. I had to resist buying the Blacklist Streetmatic because of the 44mm sizw but some have said it's 50mm Lug to lug makes it wear smaller. I didn't want to risk it so I didn't g in on it but I am hoping he comes out with a 42 or 40mm and I'll jump on it.

Here is the blacklist streetmatic










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Part II of my watch adventure. These watches are 48 to 47 L2L. I can pull these off better than the ones before, but not my sweet spot
TC 5508 V5 - 48 x 39

















Scurfa 47.5 x 40
Good fit, nice and light

























Precista PRS 18Q - 47.5 x 39

















Estoril 47 x 41.5


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Part II of my watch adventure. These watches are 48 to 47 L2L. I can pull these off better than the ones before, but not my sweet spot
> TC 5508 V5 - 48 x 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scurfa 47.5 x 40
> Good fit, nice and light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precista PRS 18Q - 47.5 x 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoril 47 x 41.5


That Precista is sweet, as well as the TC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> My wrist is 6.5" sometimes when I'm dehydrated it goes down a few tenths of a mm. 44mm is the largest I would go and now actually do not plan on buying any more watches over 42mm. The Lug to Lug does make a big difference and my CW is the largest I own from that aspect. I had to resist buying the Blacklist Streetmatic because of the 44mm sizw but some have said it's 50mm Lug to lug makes it wear smaller. I didn't want to risk it so I didn't g in on it but I am hoping he comes out with a 42 or 40mm and I'll jump on it.
> 
> Here is the blacklist streetmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Sounds like you're doing what I'm doing. I was gonna jump on the Blacklist also, but would've defeated my goal of dropping sizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> That Precista is sweet, as well as the TC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Precista was a fun watch with lots of history, not sold on the assymetrical case so might not revisit this style again in the future, plus didn't get the wrist time it deserved so it got got purged. The Tiger gets points from me on the case design and form, but the bezel and dial leaves something to be desired.


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> Sounds like you're doing what I'm doing. I was gonna jump on the Blacklist also, but would've defeated my goal of dropping sizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup the last few watches I bought were 42mm and below and actually the ones I wear most are 38-40mm. Can't bring myself to sell my larger ones though. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

joepac said:


> Yup the last few watches I bought were 42mm and below and actually the ones I wear most are 38-40mm. Can't bring myself to sell my larger ones though. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 The last few watch I bought were right ~38.5mm! Very happy where I'm at


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> Sounds like you're doing what I'm doing. I was gonna jump on the Blacklist also, but would've defeated my goal of dropping sizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you like the streetmatic you should checkout the Citizen NH7490 line they have the same colors and similar design for about a hundred bucks. I have the blue and black. Looks a heck of a lot like the streetmatic. It's still a little large at 42mm and I think the Lug to Lug is around 48 but I like the watch a lot.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren

6.3 wrist with an Aevig Valkyr (39mmx48m)


----------



## fogbound

itsreallydarren said:


> 6.3 wrist with an Aevig Valkyr (39mmx48m)
> 
> View attachment 9899842


Sweet. I've got that on a list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianchen9449

6.5in wrist


----------



## fogbound

ianchen9449 said:


> View attachment 9900314
> 
> 6.5in wrist


Breitling Avenger Seawolf? Never seen one with Roman numerals. What are the dimensions of the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

itsreallydarren said:


> 6.3 wrist with an Aevig Valkyr (39mmx48m)
> 
> View attachment 9899842


 Looks good Mr Meeseeks


----------



## ianchen9449

Its a windrider cockpit from 2008. This dial is actually rare because it only had 1.5 production years and nobody bought them. Its a 41.


fogbound said:


> Breitling Avenger Seawolf? Never seen one with Roman numerals. What are the dimensions of the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert

43mm vintage Heuer Bundeswehr on my 6.5" wrist.









Chunky Tudor Big Block.


----------



## kugino

two watches. 16710 gmt master ii and a 35mm nomos tangente neomatik. I find the Nomos to look rather tiny on my 6.75" wrist. what do you think?


----------



## nicedream

kugino said:


> two watches. 16710 gmt master ii and a 35mm nomos tangente neomatik. I find the Nomos to look rather tiny on my 6.75" wrist. what do you think?


I think that Nomos looks perfectly proportioned.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

My new (as of today) 42mm Speedmaster Snoopy, 2003 edition, on my 6 1/4 inch wrist.


----------



## Axelay2003

Attending my 6-year old son's basketball game and then later, two birthday parties for my 8-year old son's friends.

Enjoy Saturday fellas!


----------



## studiompd

jtbr said:


> 43mm vintage Heuer Bundeswehr on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 9901290


 that heuer is a beaut!



kugino said:


> two watches. 16710 gmt master ii and a 35mm nomos tangente neomatik. I find the Nomos to look rather tiny on my 6.75" wrist. what do you think?


nicedream is right, fit is very good for that style of watch!


----------



## kugino

studiompd said:


> that heuer is a beaut!
> 
> nicedream is right, fit is very good for that style of watch!


cool. thanks for the vote of confidence. I might keep it now...have it in the trade forum but I'll
think about it.


----------



## HarambeeStar

Near perfect watch for the small wrist: BB36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

HarambeeStar said:


> Near perfect watch for the small wrist: BB36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I 110% agree! Thanks for posting this HS! This is on my grail list, how's it wear and what's your wrist size?


----------



## studiompd

Another day, another post. Part III with the 46s. Again, these fit better, but not my sweet spot, getting there though. I incuded the Tuna because I felt it fit in better with this bunch than the other 45 l2ls watches

Kiger Milsub 46.5 x 39

















6309-7040 - 46 x 44 (22mm lugs)
Again, the short lugs on the cushion case works for my wrist, a bit tall though















[/URL]









pan Europ - 46 x 42







[/URL]









vrat - 46 x 42
one and only chrono, decent fit







[/URL]

Huldra - 46 x 42 (22mm lugs)
Short lugs and thin, curved profile hugs the wrist and allows the 42mm case to work







[/URL]







[/URL]









Timefactors Speedbird (not mine) - 46 x 39









Tuna 45.5 x 47 x 15


----------



## Flatspotter

Autodromo Stradale, 6.4 inch flat wrist.


----------



## fogbound

Flatspotter said:


> Autodromo Stradale, 6.4 inch flat wrist.


I like the look of this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar

studiompd said:


> I 110% agree! Thanks for posting this HS! This is on my grail list, how's it wear and what's your wrist size?


My wrist is anywhere from 6.2-6.5, but nowadays its on the smaller side due to the colder weather. I sold my BB Blue because it felt a little too big on my cold small wrist haha. This watch is super comfortable and a fantastic for daily wear.

The only downside is the 19mm lug width, but I ordered some Nomos straps so hopefully they'll look good. I'll post picks when they arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

HarambeeStar said:


> My wrist is anywhere from 6.2-6.5, but nowadays its on the smaller side due to the colder weather. I sold my BB Blue because it felt a little too big on my cold small wrist haha. This watch is super comfortable and a fantastic for daily wear.
> 
> The only downside is the 19mm lug width, but I ordered some Nomos straps so hopefully they'll look good. I'll post picks when they arrive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## studiompd

uggh same set of pics. sorry guys.


----------



## Synequano

44.5 mm diameter with shorter lugs on 6.5 inch wrist










Wrist shot


----------



## brodo




----------



## RDK

7" wrist:

52 x 45.5mm









50 x 41mm









48 x 39mm


----------



## siranak

Elite Chrono on 6.75in wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodo

Tudor date day 38mm


----------



## fogbound

Anyone have a Sinn 556 on their small wrist? Please post a pic and size of your wrist. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek

I was all excited about a 1601 Datejust from my birth year, but then I tried one on and it was SMALL


----------



## LouisRossi

My contribution! 6,25 inch wrist (about), with my 36mm Datejust.


----------



## fogbound

LouisRossi said:


> My contribution! 6,25 inch wrist (about), with my 36mm Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 9989130
> 
> 
> View attachment 9989122


Handsome watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Anyone have a Sinn 556 on their small wrist? Please post a pic and size of your wrist. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Last set of pics. These watches all fit great on my wrist, and where I'll be sticking in the near future. 
BTW, Ray, I have smaller wrists then you, the Sinn would look right at home on your wrist size imo.

Alpinist sarb017 - 46 x 38
Great fit.

















Sinn 556i Weiss - 45.5 x 38.5
This is where I want to be in terms of dims and wrist presence.

















GF's SNKM95 - 43 x 37
I forget I'm wearing this one its so small and light, not much wrist present, but not necessarily a bad thing:

















Archimedes Outdoor Protect - 43.25 x 38.5
Perfect size. Loving the fit on my wrist. Been wearing non-stop since I got it a couple weeks ago


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Last set of pics. These watches all fit great on my wrist, and where I'll be sticking in the near future.
> BTW, Ray, I have smaller wrists then you, the Sinn would look right at home on your wrist size imo.
> 
> Alpinist sarb017 - 46 x 38
> Great fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn 556i Weiss - 45.5 x 38.5
> This is where I want to be in terms of dims and wrist presence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GF's SNKM95 - 43 x 37
> I forget I'm wearing this one its so small and light, not much wrist present, but not necessarily a bad thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archimedes Outdoor Protect - 43.25 x 38.5
> Perfect size. Loving the fit on my wrist. Been wearing non-stop since I got it a couple weeks ago


All a great fit for your wrist. That Sinn Weiss looks to wear a bit larger with the white dial. Thanks for posting that up, I've got a better idea how a 556i will wear. I just need to work my way around a $1k + price tag for the mocha dial. Currently undecided between the Sinn or the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 Skin Blue dial as both offers something special and different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouisRossi

fogbound said:


> Handsome watch.


Cheers!


----------



## pavilion

Frederique Constant FC303 38mm, Orient Ray 41mm and Orient Neo70 Focus 39mm...
...on 6" wrist


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm convinced I need a chrono one of these days. Very nice Longines.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

pavilion said:


> Frederique Constant FC303 38mm, Orient Ray 41mm and Orient Neo70 Focus 39mm...
> ...on 6" wrist
> View attachment 10010386
> View attachment 10010394
> View attachment 10010402
> View attachment 10010426


That Orient Neo Focus is sweet. Not a fan of their big logo but on this, it's perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

I was Sinnful and picked this up. 556i on bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

fogbound said:


> I was Sinnful and picked this up. 556i on bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sinned well.


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> I was Sinnful and picked this up. 556i on bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Very nice pick up, glad it worked out!

From a meetup tonight, Eddie makes a fine piece on leather. Seriously looking into the GMT variant.


----------



## MrCairo

~17 cm or 6.75 inch wrist with 35mm watch:









And with 34mm watch:









And why not 32 mm!


----------



## BerutoSenpai

I have an almost 6.5" wrist and I wear typically any sized watches.. Here's two of my 80's watch that I regularly wear.

Here is a 80's Pierre Cardin Gold Chromachron watch quartz movement around 30mm diameter:









and one I've worn just a while ago, A Pierre Cardin 80's quartz around 21-25mm:









okay, I'm not good at photography and lighting messed up my skin color on the 2nd picture:-d


----------



## fogbound

BerutoSenpai said:


> I have an almost 6.5" wrist and I wear typically any sized watches.. Here's two of my 80's watch that I regularly wear.
> 
> Here is a 80's Pierre Cardin Gold Chromachron watch quartz movement around 30mm diameter:
> 
> View attachment 10047650
> 
> 
> and one I've worn just a while ago, A Pierre Cardin 80's quartz around 21-25mm:
> 
> View attachment 10047658
> 
> 
> okay, I'm not good at photography and lighting messed up my skin color on the 2nd picture:-d


Too small for my taste and my 51 year old eyes. I remember the watches from the 80's and Pierre Cardin was everywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai

fogbound said:


> Too small for my taste and my 51 year old eyes. I remember the watches from the 80's and Pierre Cardin was everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was actually from my father's old collection. That's also one thing I answer when my friends ask me regarding the size of my watch; I got too good eyesight I can tell the time even when my watch is below belly button level. :-d


----------



## fogbound

Picked this up today from a local dealer/forum sponsor and it is stunning. Damasko DA343 Black. 42mm case, lug length is 47mm-48mm? 22mm lug width. I'm done for the year, I think.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Picked this up today from a local dealer/forum sponsor and it is stunning. Damasko DA343 Black. 42mm case, lug length is 45-46mm? I don't have calipers to measure nor can I find the exact measurement but they are short. 22mm lug width. I'm done for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Are you kidding me, you're on a roll!


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Splendid. Is it a gift?


----------



## fogbound

BerutoSenpai said:


> Splendid. Is it a gift?


Birthday and Christmas gift to myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep

6.75 inch wrist with BM6401-58E








Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Pencey Prep said:


> 6.75 inch wrist with BM6401-58E
> View attachment 10054162
> 
> 
> Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


What size is that watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep

fogbound said:


> What size is that watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


41 mm case, 45 with crown, 49 lug to lug.

Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## Pencey Prep

6.75 Inch Wrist with Omega Dynamic


----------



## Packiderm

Was thinking about getting a Speedmaster, but instead went with a Casio EF503D-1av.
6 inch wrist. This is a 41.4 mm case.


----------



## Packiderm

Was thinking about getting a Speedmaster, but instead went with a Casio EF503D-1av.
6 inch wrist. This is a 41.4 mm case. 
View attachment 10077194


----------



## Packiderm

Sorry for the double. I'm new. Don't know how to delete. Could be my small wrists...


----------



## GoingDown

Hello guys, i am going to buy this Lancaster Apollo Watch -








Its 38x45 mm size
Band Width: 20 mm
Length of the chain: 21 cm

My wrist is 6.4 - 6.5 inches.

Will it be ok on my hand?

Its my first watch, so thank you in advance for your answers


----------



## GoingDown

Its 38 mm case i think


----------



## fogbound

GoingDown said:


> Hello guys, i am going to buy this Lancaster Apollo Watch -
> View attachment 10093170
> 
> 
> Its 38x45 mm size
> Band Width: 20 mm
> Length of the chain: 21 cm
> 
> My wrist is 6.4 - 6.5 inches.
> 
> Will it be ok on my hand?
> 
> Its my first watch, so thank you in advance for your answers


What size watches do you typically wear? 40mm-42mm is my sweet spot but I have a Sinn that's 38.5mm that sits quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

GoingDown said:


> Its 38 mm case i think


 I think it would look good! I like the dial and case, not the biggest fan of the crown and bracelet center links though. Post pics if you get it.


----------



## wookieman

38mm works quite well on my 6.5 inch wrist. 40mm is is my sweet spot, but this should fit quite well.


----------



## joepac

GoingDown said:


> Hello guys, i am going to buy this Lancaster Apollo Watch -
> View attachment 10093170
> 
> 
> Its 38x45 mm size
> Band Width: 20 mm
> Length of the chain: 21 cm
> 
> My wrist is 6.4 - 6.5 inches.
> 
> Will it be ok on my hand?
> 
> Its my first watch, so thank you in advance for your answers


I think that would work just fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> What size watches do you typically wear? 40mm-42mm is my sweet spot but I have a Sinn that's 38.5mm that sits quite well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 He said its his first watch so he probably doesn't have any history/preference.


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> He said its his first watch so he probably doesn't have any history/preference.


Totally missed that part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoingDown

Thank you guys, yes its my first watch. I hope it will fit me well i will post you pictures when i get it.


----------



## itsreallydarren

Anybody here have a Bernhardt Binnacle GMT? I'm tempted to get one but I'm afraid it might be a bit big on me.
The specs are 39mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug, those are doable for me depending on the shape of the watch but it looks a big thick. 

My wrists are about 6.3 inches / 160 CM.


----------



## Pencey Prep

itsreallydarren said:


> Anybody here have a Bernhardt Binnacle GMT? I'm tempted to get one but I'm afraid it might be a bit big on me.
> The specs are 39mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug, those are doable for me depending on the shape of the watch but it looks a big thick.
> 
> My wrists are about 6.3 inches / 160 CM.


I think you mean 16 CM


----------



## fogbound

Today's watch, mirror shot. Manchester Watch Works 41mmx48mm 22mm leather and green canvas strap, 6.5" wrist. I can easily pull off a 50mm L2L depending on the shape of the case and if the lugs have a curve. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiangYuMa

6.3'' wrist


----------



## studiompd

LiangYuMa said:


> 6.3'' wrist
> 
> View attachment 10123842


 Love that "red" bezel. 43mm?


----------



## LiangYuMa

studiompd said:


> Love that "red" bezel. 43mm?


yes it's the 43mm, but I think I would go with the 38mm if I choose again. 43mm is a bit too big, really stretching the limit for my wrist.


----------



## studiompd

LiangYuMa said:


> yes it's the 43mm, but I think I would go with the 38mm if I choose again. 43mm is a bit too big, really stretching the limit for my wrist.


 You're probably right on the cusp between the 2 sizes. 43mm wouldnt work for me, so I've put the 38mm PVD Trident on my shortlist, and maybe the c65.


----------



## cayabo

Grand dad's Ø33 mm 1961 Timex "21" series on 6-½" wrist:









The strap is newer so it looks too tight:


----------



## cayabo

Timex makes a Ø38mm stainless steel hammered finish case with domed crystal - it has about a dozen different dials in it.
It fits great on small wrists.
Mine is 6-½"


----------



## kokmeng

Breitling Colt 44mm Chronograph Automatic on 6.3" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Timex makes a Ø38mm stainless steel hammered finish case with domed crystal - it has about a dozen different dials in it.
> It fits great on small wrists.
> Mine is 6-½"
> 
> View attachment 10140402
> 
> 
> View attachment 10140410
> 
> 
> View attachment 10140442


Like that first one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

kokmeng said:


> Breitling Colt 44mm Chronograph Automatic on 6.3" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Colt! What's the L2L on that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

fogbound said:


> Like that first one.


Thanks.

It's a mod - I call it my Sinnex.
Not quite as nice as yours.

I took the dial/mov't out of a Ø41mm Military Field (T49878) and put it in the SS Ø38mm case.


----------



## kokmeng

fogbound said:


> Nice Colt! What's the L2L on that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

Winter is here...time for tea.


----------



## patenko

Tissot Visodate on black leather. I've got a 6.75" wrist.


----------



## jawshoe

i personally like the look of larger watches (within reason). most watches i've owned have been in the 40-42mm range on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## urbino

38mm C. Ward Trident 300 on my 6.5" wrist:


----------



## billyp7718

6.5 wrist
40mm sub 14060m










6.5 wrist
43mm IWC 3777 Pilot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

I don't know what the exact dimensions are but here's a Timex Expedition Indiglo.









Next to a Sinn 556i for reference.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Wow - that's uncanny how similar those 2 watches are.
Without seeing them side-by-side I would have never noticed.


----------



## Rivarama




----------



## urbino

Rivarama said:


> View attachment 10201970


Wrist size, por favor?


----------



## Rivarama

6.25"


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Wow - that's uncanny how similar those 2 watches are.
> Without seeing them side-by-side I would have never noticed.


I started a topic in the Affordables about two people who mistook my Sinn for a Timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoingDown




----------



## GoingDown

It arrived guys 38mm Lancaster Apollo. I think is nice for first watch, also i buyed black one, the pink rose color was meh.


----------



## urbino

GoingDown said:


> It arrived guys 38mm Lancaster Apollo. I think is nice for first watch, also i buyed black one, the pink rose color was meh.


Looks good on you, too. Well done!


----------



## kugino

Seiko diver. 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Dav25

Sea Dragon on 6.5/6.75 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Dav25 said:


> Sea Dragon on 6.5/6.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solid shrouded diver!


----------



## drttown

Here is my Certina DS Podium, on a 6.5" wrist. It is a 39mm case, and about 46-47 from lug to lug.
View attachment 10353354


----------



## studiompd

Quiet here lately. Newest acquisition: Casio World Time, aka Casio Royale, aka "Party" Time. No dims needed, its a party on the wrist. Roger Moore Approved


----------



## urbino

Heh. That strap is a trip.


----------



## joepac

6.5" wrist with a 42mm Bulova Precisionist Langford

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

urbino said:


> Heh. That strap is a trip.


It's a fun strap, just not sure if I could pull it off though. I "Borrowed" it from my gf's snkm95


----------



## dan_bsht

Combat 6 on a 6.75 wrist









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kugino

Tudor tiger prince. 6.75" wrist.


----------



## watchandy123

GS GMT SBGM001 on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## watchandy123

LeCoultre Master Mariner Deep Sea 'The Barracuda' 35mm cushion on 6.5" wrist. Perfect proportions.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

6.25 wrist with a 23mm Bueche Girod Vintage watch


----------



## BillyTheKidd

Vintage seems to suit my girly wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchandy123

AP RO 14790ST blue dial, its 36mm case wears big and perfect for my 6.5 wrist


----------



## guccimanilla

watchandy123 said:


> AP RO 14790ST blue dial, its 36mm case wears big and perfect for my 6.5 wrist


How much do the 36mm APRO go for these days? That one fits you incredibly well.


----------



## WilsonHK123

BillyTheKidd said:


> Vintage seems to suit my girly wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks wonderful on mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchandy123

guccimanilla said:


> How much do the 36mm APRO go for these days? That one fits you incredibly well.


Range of $8K - $11K, used and hard to find; newer model AP 15450ST @ 37mm is $16.5K list.


----------



## WilsonHK123

My small wrist with vintage Zodiac Sea Wolf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123

I deliberately typed waist instead of wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchandy123

Stowa Original Flieger Limited Edition (61 of 80) @ 42mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## guccimanilla

watchandy123 said:


> Range of $8K - $11K, used and hard to find; newer model AP 15450ST @ 37mm is $16.5K list.


Damn. Hopefully I'll be able to find it in a few years. Enjoy!


----------



## watchandy123

Omega SM Pro mid size @ 36mm on my 6.5" wrist. This definitely wears smaller caused by the wide bezel.


----------



## KtWUS

New navy strap for the peacock:


----------



## watchandy123

Sinn U200 EZM8 blue dial limited edition Diver @ 37mm on my 6.5" wrist. Doesn't need to be big to be badass.


----------



## watchandy123

Vintage Omega Constellation black waffle dial @ 35mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## userealwasabi

Step back guys, I've got this.

A 5.5" wrist here! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyTheKidd

34mm vintage prince 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

watchandy123 said:


> Omega SM Pro mid size @ 36mm on my 6.5" wrist. This definitely wears smaller caused by the wide bezel.


Great watch, you don't see many people sporting the mid size here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## watchandy123

Thank you. After a few decades of collecting, I'm realizing why my keepers are midsize.........they fit and look better on my wrist.



studiompd said:


> Great watch, you don't see many people sporting the mid size here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## watchandy123

Enicar Sherpa Jet GMT 36mm case on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Astropin

47.5mm on my 6.5" wrist



















sent from my phone


----------



## watchandy123

Hamilton Piping Rock 1929 WG 29mm case on my 6.5" wrist. Yeah!


----------



## mi6_

Latest acquisition. Citizen Excaliber.


----------



## jschall

Just got this rather large beauty in the mail. Seiko SRP 713 43.5 mm on a approximately 6.3" wrist...
Having mixed feelings not sure if i'll keep this one or not. (willing to hear opinions )


----------



## dan_bsht

jschall said:


> Just got this rather large beauty in the mail. Seiko SRP 713 43.5 mm on a approximately 6.3" wrist...
> Having mixed feelings not sure if i'll keep this one or not. (willing to hear opinions )
> 
> View attachment 10693154


I was looking at those as well, it looks really great, but I had to pass because of size, my wrist is 6.7. Good luck with your decision, but take your time and have it on your wrist for few days at least

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jschall

yeah so far it just seems like it dominates my wrist too much for my liking if only it was just a little bit smaller... looks like she may be going back... but ahhh she is still so pretty


----------



## ryansoulsittt




----------



## Astropin

jschall said:


> Just got this rather large beauty in the mail. Seiko SRP 713 43.5 mm on a approximately 6.3" wrist...
> Having mixed feelings not sure if i'll keep this one or not. (willing to hear opinions )
> 
> View attachment 10693154


I like to push the limits but that one looks like it crosses the limit to my eye.

sent from my phone


----------



## Jonbe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin

My (just in 10 minutes ago) 40mm Ginault Ocean-Rover on my 6.5" wrist:


----------



## drttown

Certina DS Podium, case 38mm, lug to lug 45mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mikkas

Speedmaster "Reduced" on my 6.1 inch wrist.


----------



## drttown

Astropin said:


> My (just in 10 minutes ago) 40mm Ginault Ocean-Rover on my 6.5" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 10699122


Looks really good, what is the Lug to Lug distance?


----------



## drttown

Here are a few more....
25 year old Adidas Stainless.







Certina DS Podium Titanium.







Longines Hydroconquest 39mm.







Seiko SND 40mm.


----------



## drttown

And two more, all on a 6.5" wrist.

Tag Heuer WK1113.








Tag Heuer WD1211-K-20.


----------



## Astropin

drttown said:


> Looks really good, what is the Lug to Lug distance?


47.5mm


----------



## watchandy123

Omega Seamaster 120 Baby Ploprof 38mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## watchandy123

Agree that it looks big on the wrist. Have you considered wearing it over clothing higher on the forearm like Agnelli did.


----------



## drttown

Astropin said:


> 47.5mm


Thank you!


----------



## jrfisher810

My new (to me) Omega Dynamic 3rd Gen. 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchandy123

Zenith TV El Primero Chrono aka "Big Blue", 40mm on my 6.5" wrist. A few views to convey its massive goodness.


----------



## watchandy123

Felt a need for a little 18k today, Ebel 1911 Automatic. Wears smaller on my 6.5" wrist than its 35mm size due to the hexagonal shape. Love the case.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

That is an awesome picture with cool coloring. Wondering if you can post a straight-on photo to show the dimensions a bit better


----------



## troyr1




----------



## watchandy123

IWC Chrono Alarm @ 34mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## KtWUS

Still enjoying this new strap - it makes the slightly oversized watch fit much better!


----------



## mchen397

Seiko SARB013 Alpinist on my 6" wrist. XD


----------



## studiompd

mchen397 said:


> Seiko SARB013 Alpinist on my 6" wrist. XD


SARB017?


----------



## fna2005




----------



## studiompd

Love the black. What size wrist you got there?


----------



## mchen397

you are correct. whoops.


----------



## mchen397

Sorry. Still new to this forum. meant to say that in response to...



studiompd said:


> SARB017?


----------



## watchandy123

Cartier Tank Francaise large 28mm by 32mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## migganimon

Squale 50 Atmos on 6.5" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchandy123

Trusty Rolex Explorer II @ 40mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## watchandy123

Ventura V-matic Chrono titanium 40mm case on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My SMP, wrist size 6.5"


----------



## phatty01

Nomos 40mm on my 6.5" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cantona77

Breitling Colt II 38mm on 7" wrist


----------



## rloke

Vintage day...36mm on 6.25" wrist...


----------



## BevoWatch

_Grateful for these affordable choices......


















Cream dial for the day......








Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
:001_smile:​_


----------



## Metlin

I love those three watches.



BevoWatch said:


> _Grateful for these affordable choices......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream dial for the day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
> :001_smile:​_


----------



## watchandy123

IWC Porsche Design World Timer Alarm 40mm case on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## stress8all

My 38mm Christopher Ward C60 GMT arrived today. I ditched the leather strap for a $3 milanese band, it wears fairly well on my 6.75" wrist. It isn't quite as pronounced in terms of height in person as it is in photos, but it does sit a little bit taller than I'd prefer. Not unexpected, I'm just picky with the height of my watches, and it's still reasonable. I've found the perfect ratio for diameter/height for a watch to look good at most diameters is 3.5 times wider than it is tall, where this is about 2.9 times wider. The 3.5x target seems to work on anything between 38 and 44mm so far in my experience.


----------



## cayabo

Orient Blue Ray Gen 1 on 6.75" wrist


----------



## phatty01

43mm on 6.5 doesn't look that odd 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

The 41mm Sinn 104 has been a great choice. The relatively short 46mm lug to lug length (with the angled lugs) has helped it wear well on my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## phatty01

39mm Aquaracer on 6.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Foxbound convinced me that 40mm x 48mm on a 6" would work, I believe he's right!


----------



## fogbound

zetaplus93 said:


> The 41mm Sinn 104 has been a great choice. The relatively short 46mm lug to lug length (with the angled lugs) has helped it wear well on my 6.5" wrists.


That's a keeper.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Foxbound convinced me that 40mm x 48mm on a 6" would work, I believe he's right!


Outstanding pick up. Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

47mm behemoth on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## studiompd

zetaplus93 said:


> The 41mm Sinn 104 has been a great choice. The relatively short 46mm lug to lug length (with the angled lugs) has helped it wear well on my 6.5" wrists.


Great watch with good dims for smaller wrists, only reason its not on my radar is the polish. Brushed would be a different story


----------



## travelmate2440

Seiko Kinetic GMT Landmaster


----------



## fogbound

Synequano said:


> 47mm behemoth on 6.5 inch wrist


What's the length of that case? Do the lugs curve down?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

I will have to double check the L2L,I presume around 50-52mm,however the lugs are a bit curved as usual with Panerai and it fits surprisingly comfy due to its titanium case


----------



## toychaser

One of my favorite models! Sleek!


----------



## toychaser

Typically don't favor black watches...but this one is beautiful!


----------



## watchandy123

Muhle Glashutte Terrasport II 40mm case on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DPitt1968

Tissot TTouch Expert Solar Titanium my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## pyddet

38mm Wenger GMT

And










Modded SNK809 on my 6 3/8 inch wrist. Luckily, my hands are enormous.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L

Seiko MM300 on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## travelmate2440

"Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication." 
- Leonardo da Vinci


----------



## stress8all

Here's my Raymond Weil Freelancer chronograph, 42mm diameter and 13.7mm thick. Wears surpisingly well on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Mike_1

This Burei which I reviewed recently (here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/bur...m-vintage-style-sapphire-crystal-4039194.html) wears a little less well on me than I'd hoped from its promisingly manageable-sounding 41mm size. My puny 6 1/2 inch wrist would be much better served by it if only the lugs were shorter and/or a little more curved. Even so, I'm enjoying the watch and would like to wear it if I think I can get away with it. What does anyone think? Does it look ridiculously large on me?


----------



## Emtee

Small wrist with a VC Overseas


----------



## fogbound

Mike_1 said:


> This Burei which I reviewed recently (here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/bur...m-vintage-style-sapphire-crystal-4039194.html) wears a little less well on me than I'd hoped from its promisingly manageable-sounding 41mm size. My puny 6 1/2 inch wrist would be much better served by it if only the lugs were shorter and/or a little more curved. Even so, I'm enjoying the watch and would like to wear it if I think I can get away with it. What does anyone think? Does it look ridiculously large on me?
> 
> View attachment 10995530
> View attachment 10995538


It does not look very large to me, what's the lug length?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkas

Seiko 5 snkk45k1 38mm on a 6.1 inch wrist.


----------



## rloke

Mike_1 said:


> View attachment 10995530
> View attachment 10995538


Personally it looks fine to me...can see the bracelet on both sides when looking down and doesn't appear that the lugs are overhanging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1

Thanks. Lug to lug seems to be 49mm or just a shade under. It seems perilously close to overhanging my wrist, I think. But if I can wear it and not look daft, I'd like to.



fogbound said:


> It does not look very large to me, what's the lug length?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1

Nice watch; looks good!



Mikkas said:


> Seiko 5 snkk45k1 38mm on a 6.1 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 10996186


----------



## Mike_1

Thanks. It is really close to overhanging in my opinion, but hopefully just about OK 



rloke said:


> Personally it looks fine to me...can see the bracelet on both sides when looking down and doesn't appear that the lugs are overhanging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks. Lug to lug seems to be 49mm or just a shade under. It seems perilously close to overhanging my wrist, I think. But if I can wear it and not look daft, I'd like to.


I have the same size wrist and 50mm length is the max I'm willing to push. I owned a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military Mk1 that is a 42mmx50mm on bracelet and it wore just fine. In my opinion, your watch doesn't look daft at all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1

Thanks. Am grateful for the info and opinion.



fogbound said:


> I have the same size wrist and 50mm length is the max I'm willing to push. I owned a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military Mk1 that is a 42mmx50mm on bracelet and it wore just fine. In my opinion, your watch doesn't look daft at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysembhi

Same watch case looks different size with strap change tho. Damn these puny wrists


----------



## xetmes

My Squale 1545 Classic MK2 on a 6.25" wrist. I usually wear 40mm and under so this is at the upper range but it wears quite well.


----------



## Potacho

Prefer to "embrace" my small wrists rather than fight them. For your consideration:

Omega Seamaster De Ville, 32mm on my 6.0" wrists









On the other end, the largest watch I own: Omega Speedmaster FOIS. 39.7mm


----------



## beeman101

Small Wrist/ Big watch


----------



## kissmywhat




----------



## bluedialer

What do you all think, too big??
44mm cushion on a 6 1/8 inch wrist. My biggest watch. I wear it, but I do find that I don't wear it very often because it is a bit too much "wrist presence" for my usual taste.

View attachment WP_20150918_21_02_42_Pro.jpg


----------



## Mchu004

38.5mm AT8500 on my 6.5" flat-ish wrist


----------



## Mike_1

I like your Speedmaster De Ville, and it reminds me a bit of a De Ville I have. Do you know what year yours is from?



Potacho said:


> Prefer to "embrace" my small wrists rather than fight them. For your consideration:
> 
> Omega Seamaster De Ville, 32mm on my 6.0" wrists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other end, the largest watch I own: Omega Speedmaster FOIS. 39.7mm


----------



## Mike_1

It's a hard one to call, but I'd say it was borderline. The wide bezel probably mitigates in its favour as it reduces the apparent size somewhat.


bluedialer said:


> What do you all think, too big??
> 44mm cushion on a 6 1/8 inch wrist. My biggest watch. I wear it, but I do find that I don't wear it very often because it is a bit too much "wrist presence" for my usual taste.
> 
> View attachment 11001474


----------



## Richie.L

41mm, 14mm thick, Longines Heritage Retrograde. Mostly face and very small bezel. 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Synequano

47mm diameter on 6.5 inch wrist,close up shot...


----------



## rasta14

Can't help but have 1 or 2 big watches, here's one of mine.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner

Thats a keeper, classic dial.



damo_t said:


> Love the Max Bill!


----------



## 310runner

Wrist size 6.75
Oris 65
42mm dial
Lug to lug 49-50mm

















Seiko Monster 41-42 dial, but it has short lugs, wears smaller, 46-47mm Lug to Lug








Seiko Skx013 38mm dial , Lug to lug 44-45 mm


----------



## 310runner

I need to get my hands on one of these and see how it wears, I always cave in for blue dial watches.



Jonbe said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Mike_1 said:


> It's a hard one to call, but I'd say it was borderline. The wide bezel probably mitigates in its favour as it reduces the apparent size somewhat.


Thanks for the feedback! It is funny you say that though, because I feel like the large steel bezel makes the piece seem larger and bulkier than if it were a typical dive bezel with blue colored insert or the like. It's part of the "problem" in my eyes.


----------



## Mike_1

Well, I know what you mean there too. I think big bezels can definitely make the watch look more obvious, but in my opinion they generally make a watch wear smaller than if the dial were using more of the space.

I guess it is just about possible for a watch to look more obvious but wear smaller, but I might be contradicting myself a bit.

Oh well 



bluedialer said:


> Thanks for the feedback! It is funny you say that though, because I feel like the large steel bezel makes the piece seem larger and bulkier than if it were a typical dive bezel with blue colored insert or the like. It's part of the "problem" in my eyes.


----------



## Mike_1

I also find that my opinion about whether my larger watches are too large for my small wrist is in a constant state of flux...



Mike_1 said:


> Well, I know what you mean there too. I think big bezels can definitely make the watch look more obvious, but in my opinion they generally make a watch wear smaller than if the dial were using more of the space.
> 
> I guess it is just about possible for a watch to look more obvious but wear smaller, but I might be contradicting myself a bit.
> 
> Oh well


----------



## fogbound

My inbound landed. Tudor Heritage Ranger 41mmX48mm 22mm lugs, 6.5" wrist.
Custom Diaboliq canvas strap, size 110/70.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

fogbound said:


> My inbound landed. Tudor Heritage Ranger 41mmX48mm 22mm lugs, 6.5" wrist.
> Custom Diaboliq canvas strap, size 110/70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With respect, this is the first watch I've seen you wear that almost fits you, and therefore the best looking one that I've seen you wear. 40mm or less would look even better on you.


----------



## fogbound

yoginasser said:


> With respect, this is the first watch I've seen you wear that almost fits you, and therefore the best looking one that I've seen you wear. 40mm or less would look even better on you.


Thanks. The smallest watch I own is a 38.5mm Sinn 556i on bracelet. I honestly prefer 40mm-42mm with short lug lengths with 40mm as my new target. I personally have not found very many small case watches that I find appealing. Now having said that, the Tudor Black Bay 36 on a bracelet is one I would like to get a better look at.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

yoginasser said:


> With respect, this is the first watch I've seen you wear that almost fits you, and therefore the best looking one that I've seen you wear. 40mm or less would look even better on you.


With respect, I don't think fogbound is a waif.... I think the Sinn 556i is the best looking watch he wears. (and it's got nothing to do with the 38.5mm)
I've also seen pics of a Timex that he wears - with respect, his tattoos & clean shaven head might think it is too small...


----------



## zetaplus93

zetaplus93 said:


> The 41mm Sinn 104 has been a great choice. The relatively short 46mm lug to lug length (with the angled lugs) has helped it wear well on my 6.5" wrists.


I tried to put the 104 on a bracelet, but found it to look too big. It's true what they say about bracelets making the watch appear larger.

My Sinn 103 St on bracelet seems smaller on my wrists though, and in fact looks just right:










I didn't think there'd be a difference since both have the same 41mm case. My guess is that the all-black bezel of the 103 makes it looks smaller.


----------



## fogbound

zetaplus93 said:


> I tried to put the 104 on a bracelet, but found it to look too big. It's true what they say about bracelets making the watch appear larger.
> 
> My Sinn 103 St on bracelet seems smaller on my wrists though, and in fact looks just right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think there'd be a difference since both have the same 41mm case. My guess is that the all-black bezel of the 103 makes it looks smaller.


That 104 and the EZM3 have the same dimensions. Both of which are on my short list of "the next watch". The 103 is beautiful but I'm just not a chronos type guy nor would I actually use that complication.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

cayabo said:


> With respect, I don't think fogbound is a waif.... I think the Sinn 556i is the best looking watch he wears. (and it's got nothing to do with the 38.5mm)
> I've also seen pics of a Timex that he wears - with respect, his tattoos & clean shaven head might think it is too small...


Good to know what you think. 



fogbound said:


> Thanks. The smallest watch I own is a 38.5mm Sinn 556i on bracelet. I honestly prefer 40mm-42mm with short lug lengths with 40mm as my new target. I personally have not found very many small case watches that I find appealing. Now having said that, the Tudor Black Bay 36 on a bracelet is one I would like to get a better look at.


Agreed on the small cased watches. I've missed out on so many beautiful timepieces because of the modern size issue; but it's been kind of a mixed blessing, cause I would be neck deep in watches, and debt, if It could swing anything north of 40mm.


----------



## fogbound

yoginasser said:


> Good to know what you think.
> 
> Agreed on the small cased watches. I've missed out on so many beautiful timepieces because of the modern size issue; but it's been kind of a mixed blessing, cause I would be neck deep in watches, and debt, if It could swing anything north of 40mm.


The process is a journey of changing tastes which eventually results in finding just a few watches that one can finally appreciate. That process can take a few watches for some people or in some cases a lot of watches until you're looking at $$$$ that could've been better spent on a smaller collection. For folks that have smaller wrists, it can be challenging because as you say, nobody wants to miss out on an opportunity. What I enjoy the most of this particular thread is the opportunity to see what folks are wearing and if it's something worth looking into or can pull off. It's always about what can you pull off and what to stay away from. Having a watch collection wouldn't be so much fun if we were expected to color within the lines all the time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dark Knight

40mm Sub on 6.3 inch wrist. I have a frustrating physique when it comes to watches. I am tall with broad shoulders, but skinny. I basically look like an emaciated swimmer. I have long arms and forearms. So my wrist size screams 36mm, but I've kind of moved away from that size (at least with sports watches) because they can look almost comical on me with all that arm and especially forearm real estate. Living in California and working in a casual environment means short sleeves a majority of the year, so I've always looked for sports watches in the 38-42mm area, that seems to be sweet spot.

Dress watches are a different story, since the sleeves cover up a lot of the watch and a lot of the arm. I've found anything from say a 34mm to a 42mm doesn't look out of place on me if I'm wearing sleeves.


----------



## yoginasser

fogbound said:


> The process is a journey of changing tastes which eventually results in finding just a few watches that one can finally appreciate. That process can take a few watches for some people or in some cases a lot of watches until you're looking at $$$$ that could've been better spent on a smaller collection. For folks that have smaller wrists, it can be challenging because as you say, nobody wants to miss out on an opportunity. What I enjoy the most of this particular thread is the opportunity to see what folks are wearing and if it's something worth looking into or can pull off. It's always about what can you pull off and what to stay away from. Having a watch collection wouldn't be so much fun if we were expected to color within the lines all the time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On the subject of coloring in the lines... I was watching a video a while back by Antonio Centeno, he gives fashion advice on youtube, and he was talking about how the ratios of classic mens clothing were design around enhancing a mans masculine attributes; such as how properly tailored blazers, for example, make a man's shoulders appear wider, waist appear slimmer, and hands appear larger. That last part caught my attention, because watch size can have a similar effect as a sleeve cuff fit in either, enhancing, or diminishing, the appearance of one's hand. I don't think that anyone here wants to intentionally color past that line, even if they don't have any wrist/lug overhang, and the watch "technically" fits. In your situation, your wrist appears to be relatively larger than your hand. So wearing any watch that completely fills your wrist will visually build up your wrist/forearm area, and make your hand appear smaller than it really is. If this doesn't concern you, then forget everything I just said; but if it does, try to go as small as you can without it looking feminine.


----------



## lvt

40mm VSA Officer 241360


----------



## atarione

lvt said:


> 40mm VSA Officer 241360


I have the same watch.. but 8" wrist.. mine says hello:


----------



## McG713

Here's my 8 1/3 wrist lol
Ohhhh and my Oris 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

yoginasser said:


> On the subject of coloring in the lines... I was watching a video a while back by Antonio Centeno, he gives fashion advice on youtube, and he was talking about how the ratios of classic mens clothing were design around enhancing a mans masculine attributes; such as how properly tailored blazers, for example, make a man's shoulders appear wider, waist appear slimmer, and hands appear larger. That last part caught my attention, because watch size can have a similar effect as a sleeve cuff fit in either, enhancing, or diminishing, the appearance of one's hand. I don't think that anyone here wants to intentionally color past that line, even if they don't have any wrist/lug overhang, and the watch "technically" fits. In your situation, your wrist appears to be relatively larger than your hand. So wearing any watch that completely fills your wrist will visually build up your wrist/forearm area, and make your hand appear smaller than it really is. If this doesn't concern you, then forget everything I just said; but if it does, try to go as small as you can without it looking feminine.


Now that's an interesting twist and does make sense. The aesthetics and illusion of what you wear. I get it. I appreciate the insight!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

McG713 said:


> Here's my 8 1/3 wrist lol
> Ohhhh and my Oris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 1/3"? You have a baseball bat for wrists? Holy smokes! Nice Oris.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## McG713

fogbound said:


> 8 1/3"? You have a baseball bat for wrists? Holy smokes! Nice Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha! I'm 6'4 so thankfully I'm proportioned right. 

Thanks buddy! The Oris is one of my favs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1




----------



## watchandy123

Rolex GMT Root Beer 40mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> 8 1/3"? You have a baseball bat for wrists? Holy smokes! Nice Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A baseball bat among golf clubs. had to look hard to find the watch with all that wrist


----------



## lvt

atarione said:


> I have the same watch.. but 8" wrist.. mine says hello:
> View attachment 11029314


Glad to know that I'm not alone here 😜

It looks a bit small on your wrist but if you keep wearing that watch I guess that you somehow like it?


----------



## HarambeeStar

Small watch, small wrist. 34mm on a 6.3" wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L

The Dark Knight said:


> 40mm Sub on 6.3 inch wrist. I have a frustrating physique when it comes to watches. I am tall with broad shoulders, but skinny. I basically look like an emaciated swimmer. I have long arms and forearms. So my wrist size screams 36mm, but I've kind of moved away from that size (at least with sports watches) because they can look almost comical on me with all that arm and especially forearm real estate. Living in California and working in a casual environment means short sleeves a majority of the year, so I've always looked for sports watches in the 38-42mm area, that seems to be sweet spot.
> 
> Dress watches are a different story, since the sleeves cover up a lot of the watch and a lot of the arm. I've found anything from say a 34mm to a 42mm doesn't look out of place on me if I'm wearing sleeves.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11028642&d=1487018910"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very good fit on your wrist.


----------



## watchandy123

IWC Golf Club Automatoc SL with integrated bracelet wears bigger than its 34mm case on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mike_1

Nice watch.

Do you usually wear them "other side of the bone" like that?



watchandy123 said:


> IWC Golf Club Automatoc SL with integrated bracelet wears bigger than its 34mm case on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## fogbound

watchandy123 said:


> IWC Golf Club Automatoc SL with integrated bracelet wears bigger than its 34mm case on my 6.5" wrist


Great looking watch. Bracelets will often make smaller cased watches wear larger. 36mm on bracelet is likely the smallest I would ever wear.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

47mm on flat 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## willa.

I think the small wrist award will be all mine! Stardust 5513


----------



## watchandy123

I wear this one looser because there is no half link and I can't get the deployant to sit where I want it. That and contorting my hand for the photo probably overemphasizes the location. Normally I like it right above the bone.



Mike_1 said:


> Nice watch.
> 
> Do you usually wear them "other side of the bone" like that?


----------



## zacii

Seiko Retrospect. 6.5" wrist

Yeah, it's a bit too big for me, but I don't care.









Sent from the Edge of my Galaxy.


----------



## danilapanfilov

Cross posting from another thread. 
6.5" and 50mm wide wrist



danilapanfilov said:


> CW 38 x 45.5 mm,
> Orient 40.5 x 46 mm,
> Casio 42 x 49 mm.
> Orient sits too high and a bit weirdly due to lugs design that leaves a lot of watch height below spring bars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

danilapanfilov said:


> Cross posting from another thread.
> 6.5" and 50mm wide wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same size wrist. Great pictures and perspectives!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440

Monday Afternoon


----------



## ghloo

6.25" with 42mm


----------



## watchandy123

So happy to get my JLC Reverso Gran'sport Chrono back from service. The 28mm x 44m case sits real nice on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## siranak

Zenith El Primero Original 1969 on a 6.5 inch wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

Sarb033 (38mm) on a 5.5 inch wrist. Still loving this watch a year on.


----------



## fogbound

watchandy123 said:


> So happy to get my JLC Reverso Gran'sport Chrono back from service. The 28mm x 44m case sits real nice on my 6.5" wrist.


 Very unique watch and wears nicely!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440




----------



## slammjack

6.5"


----------



## Emtee




----------



## cuthbert

Small wrist, big watch:


----------



## fogbound

Emtee said:


>


I tried one on yesterday at an AD. Beautiful piece and sat nicely on my 6.5" wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Double post sorry.


----------



## nimbushopper

SinnU1001-1 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


----------



## fogbound

nimbushopper said:


> SinnU1001-1 by nimbushopper, on Flickr


That Sinn U1 is nice. What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440

Seiko Srp653 diameter 50mm


----------



## cayabo

A Timex J Crew Military on my 6.75" my wrist. 
It was always meant to be sold on a Nato style strap so the lug-lug distance is greater than most 36.2mm watches (40.1mm).


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> A Timex J Crew Military on my 6.75" my wrist.
> It was always meant to be sold on a Nato style strap so the lug-lug distance is greater than most 37mm watches.
> 
> View attachment 11258586


Not a huge fan of NATO straps but on that Timex, it looks natural. Nice one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

travelmate2440 said:


> Seiko Srp653 diameter 50mm


That wears similar to an Ecozilla.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

fogbound said:


> Not a huge fan of NATO straps but on that Timex, it looks natural. Nice one.


Thanks. 
Don't worry, you're not going soft on NATOs.

Though it was meant to be sold/worn on an NATO - in the pic above, it's on a 2-piece nylon strap from a Seiko SNK809.


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> Don't worry, you're not going soft on NATOs.
> 
> Though it was meant to be sold/worn on an NATO - in the pic above, it's on a 2-piece nylon strap from a Seiko SNK809.


Been itching a little for another Timex...maybe a field watch and put it on a NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II on my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Nomos Timeless Club II on my 6.5" wrists.
> 
> View attachment 11260362
> View attachment 11260370


What are the dimensions on this Nomos? Size and lug to lug?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

"What are the dimensions on this Nomos? Size and lug to lug?"

Diameter is 38.5 mm, Height is 8.8mm, L to L is 48.5mm. Lug width is 20mm


----------



## fogbound

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36. 36mmx43mm on 6.5" wrist.










Mirror shot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel

Speedy ,Sub and Explorer I 36mm


----------



## studiompd

cadomniel said:


> Speedy ,Sub and Explorer I 36mm


I'm guessing about 6.5" wrist?


----------



## fogbound

cadomniel said:


> Speedy ,Sub and Explorer I 36mm


Explorer 36 is hot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> Explorer 36 is hot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


BB 36 is hot


----------



## cadomniel

studiompd said:


> I'm guessing about 6.5" wrist?


6.25''wrist


----------



## cadomniel

cadomniel said:


> 6.25''wrist


Some departed favorites..
AT 8500 38.5mm
Damasko DA 36 black
DA 37 Black


----------



## studiompd

cadomniel said:


> Some departed favorites..
> AT 8500 38.5mm
> Damasko DA 36 black
> DA 37 Black


I think your current collection wears much better, great choices!


----------



## Synequano

SRP 657 on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Relo60

On my 6.5" wrists for today, Mido Ocean Star Series V rose gold on oem rubber straps. 42.5mm diameter, 11.75mm high, 49mm lug to lug and 22mm lug width.


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> On my 6.5" wrists for today, Mido Ocean Star Series V rose gold on oem rubber straps. 42.5mm diameter, 11.75mm high, 49mm lug to lug and 22mm lug width.
> 
> View attachment 11274170


Nice gilt on this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnny

NineFace said:


> 6 inch wrist and this is the way to take the wrist shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm Seagull WuYi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40mm Seiko sarb065


This is a perfect picture to show how a watch really looks on someone's wrist. Close up pictures make the watch look bigger than it really is on someone's wrist.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Air-King (34mm) on my 6.25 inch wrist. I think it wears beautifully

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Air-King (34mm) on my 6.25 inch wrist. I think it wears beautifully
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Rolex on the wrist always wears beautifully.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime

TroyOnTime said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should mention my wrist is 6.5". I really like to stay at 40mm or under.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchandy123

Just in......Zenith El Primero De Luca, 40mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

Two Rolex posts today. Anyone else want to tempt me into one? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Jimmy3993

I have found my people!!!


----------



## fogbound

Jimmy3993 said:


> I have found my people!!!


Welcome to the thread.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

troyr1 said:


>


What size wrist? Do the lugs really have a sharp down angle curve?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

fogbound said:


> What size wrist? Do the lugs really have a sharp down angle curve?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't actually know my wrist size but I am a small fellow. The lugs are nicely curved. ?


----------



## fogbound

troyr1 said:


> I don't actually know my wrist size but I am a small fellow. The lugs are nicely curved.


Ball has vanity sizing on their watches. Is this considered their 42mm case size?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

fogbound said:


> Ball has vanity sizing on their watches. Is this considered their 42mm case size?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is the 42mm hydrocarbon spacemaster.


----------



## fogbound

troyr1 said:


> It is the 42mm hydrocarbon spacemaster.


This was on my long list at one time. Great watch and pic of the lugs. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime

fogbound said:


> Explorer 36 is hot
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed. I must have one at some point in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Air-King (34mm) on my 6.25 inch wrist. I think it wears beautifully
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a stunner you have there. Looks great on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway

TroyOnTime said:


> What a stunner you have there. Looks great on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly. I plan on keeping it there for a good long while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime

BurninTheDayAway said:


> Thank you kindly. I plan on keeping it there for a good long while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Jimmy3993 said:


> I have found my people!!!


Welcome! Now show us some watches


----------



## troyr1

43mm.


----------



## fogbound

troyr1 said:


> 43mm.


That Bremont is screaming for a strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1

fogbound said:


> That Bremont is screaming for a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the bracelet for it. Right now I am going through a rubber strap phase. I was a nato guy for years. Then for maybe 6 or 7 years I have been all about the bracelet. I just put rubber on my Ball, Muhle Glashutte Marinus, and a couple of Seikos. Plus I got some leather for a Hamilton and a Seiko. It has reinvigorated these watches for me and I am having a great time wearing my old friends again.


----------



## fogbound

I consolidated down to a three watch collection so I'm all about straps right now to keep from buying watches. I'll just go broke getting custom sized straps instead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

47mm watch on 6.5 inch wrist,pardon my fancy phone case lol


----------



## cuerposaco

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thechrism

My Hamilton Ventura xxl and my Hamilton face2face mk2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace

I thought this thread was going to be about people showing off their small watches on their small wrists. Boy, was I wrong 

It's nice to see how seemingly big watches can still be worn on skinny wrists without looking out of place. Having said that, I think I still prefer seeing some skin above and below the watch on my wrist.


----------



## troyr1

44mm


----------



## cuerposaco

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

My Seiko SNE279 is my biggest watch at about 43mm and 49mm lug to lug. I've bought a few watches after this one that wear smaller and it doesn't get much wrist time anymore. Do you think it's too big for my 6.5" wrist?


----------



## elmiperru

Brand new Zenith Ton Up. 45mm on a 16cm wrist. Surprisingly comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Not a wrist shot, but just wanted to share some new straps I picked up from a WUS member who makes custom straps. It's always good to find yourself a timepiece tailor when you have smaller wrists. Hit up ek_straps if you're interested.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

My newly arrived Reverie Sea Spirit. Incredible value for money, a beautiful watch, well built, with a lovely travel case and extra sailcloth-ish strap, and a handwritten note from the manufacturer. Incidentally, 6.75" wrist, 41mm diameter, 47mm lug to lug. 12.5mm thick. As usual, close photo so it exaggerates the size a tiny bit.


----------



## dan_bsht

mi6_ said:


> My Seiko SNE279 is my biggest watch at about 43mm and 49mm lug to lug. I've bought a few watches after this one that wear smaller and it doesn't get much wrist time anymore. Do you think it's too big for my 6.5" wrist?
> 
> View attachment 11321698
> 
> 
> View attachment 11321730


I believe it wears well, the short lug to lug made it doable... actually I really dig it.

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ryanmanyes

My 6.75 inch wrist with the 40mm Zenith Moonphase.


----------



## Relo60

On my 6.5" wrist, Bulova Precisionist grey dial 42.5mm diameter, 9.9 mm height, l to l 49.3mm, lug width 21.9mm.


----------



## DC guy

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic on a 6" wrist. Seller advertised it as the 38mm version but it turned out to be the 40mm one (FC-303MC4P6). I went into a local AD to verify that the larger case would fit me, and it did, so I pulled the trigger. Happy as a clam now!


----------



## r-gordon-7

On my very small 6 3/8" wrist are my three favorite watches, ranging from quite large to very small...

My Glycine Airman 18 Purist (46mm):









My Glycine Airman Base 22 Lume GMT (42 mm):









And my Glycine Airman No.1 Purist (36 mm):


----------



## skriefal

Citizen AT4008 on ~6.25-inch wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Melbourne Flinders 40mm, 20mm lug, 10mm high, 48mm l to l on my 6.5" wrists.

Positive thoughts folks for today.


----------



## cantona77

Speedmaster 3510.50 39mm on 7" wrists


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

My wrist varies in size alot, one day it's 6.5" and the next it's 7.2" and I know this thread is for those who has slim wrists. I do know how annoying it is to have a super slim wrist. Not too many years ago I was very very thin so my wrist was 5.5"

So I hope It's still okay I post some pics of my Citizens even though they are new pics where my wrist is about 6.5" and not from when I was super thin.

This is my Citizen Spacemaster C70040 TA Caliber 8410. Width is 42mm. I may be wrong about the model number I got it 20 years ago and I have a difficult time figuring out how to read/decode the info on the back plate and it's hard to find info on it online. 








Citizen Eco-Drive AT1060-58E Caliber 5700. Width is 40mm








Citizen Eco-Drive AT1091-54F Caliber 5700. Width is 41mm








Citizen Eco-Drive JY00040-59L Caliber U600. Width is 46mm








Citizen Eco-Drive JZ1005-58E Caliber U200. Width is 47mm at it's widest point.








Citizen Eco-Drive AV0021-52H Caliber 2100. Width 45mm








Citizen Eco-Drive AT9010-52L Caliber H820. Width 43mm








Citizen Eco-Drive JW0125-00E Caliber U700-11A. Width 44mm








Citizen Eco-Drive JW0050-58E Caliber U700. Width 53mm at it's widest point.








Citizen Eco-Drive JW0100-51E Caliber U700. Width 53mm at it's widest point. This is one of my most treassured watches as it's a Limited Edition Citizen X Toyota 86 model.








I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Shawnny

Hitokiri_2000 said:


> My wrist varies in size alot, one day it's 6.5" and the next it's 7.2" and I know this thread is for those who has slim wrists. I do know how annoying it is to have a super slim wrist. Not too many years ago I was very very thin so my wrist was 5.5"
> 
> View attachment 11377410


No dude, this isn't the case. Your ..... maybe, but not your wrist. If your wrist is changing that much in size, from day to day, please go a see a Dr., ASAP! Plus, that means half the time you wouldn't be able to wear your watches with steal bracelets. BTW, I own that watch, it's a great watch.


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

Nah it's not a bum ticker, already been checked by docs. I just have high fluxuations of fluids in my body 
I have ajusted the bracelets so they are a firm fit when my wrist is at it's largest and pretty loose when it's at it's smallest.
Today when I took the pics they were pretty loose fitting.


----------



## Flatspotter

40mm Ball Fireman Enterprise on a 6.4" flat wrist.


----------



## r-gordon-7

Hitokiri_2000 said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AT9010-52L Caliber H820. Width 43mm
> View attachment 11377762


Here's my AT9010-92E on my 6 3/8" wrist. Love the watch! (other than that it fails to AT calibrate where I live...


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

r-gordon-7 said:


> Here's my AT9010-92E on my 6 3/8" wrist. Love the watch! (other than that it fails to AT calibrate where I live...
> 
> View attachment 11378346


What you need is a Satellite/GPS controlled watch that will catch a calibration signal virtually anywhere on the planet.
I would REALLY love to own either a 
Citizen Eco-Drive CC9004-51E GPS F900 Satellite Wave
https://cdna.lystit.com/photos/a152...mm-cc9005-58e-product-0-615799039-normal.jpeg
or the 
Citizen Eco-Drive CC1055-53E GPS F900 Satellite Wave
http://www.joyeriarelojeriaceyquin.com/images/stories/virtuemart/product/!citizen_cc1054-56e.jpg

That's if you are a Citizen man like I must admit I am. I have looked at both the Seiko and Casio satellite controlled watches as well and I always find my selv returning to the Citizens. I just like the looks and layout of the Citizens the most.


----------



## jocelynchoo

6.5 wrist here and here goes the speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DietersRover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 brass blue dial on my 6.5" wrist. 41mm diameter, 48 l to l, 20mm lug width and 13.9mm height


----------



## troyr1




----------



## Watch Obsessive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

38mm on a 5.5inch wrist


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

Shawnny said:


> No dude, this isn't the case. Your ..... maybe, but not your wrist. If your wrist is changing that much in size, from day to day, please go a see a Dr., ASAP! Plus, that means half the time you wouldn't be able to wear your watches with steal bracelets. BTW, I own that watch, it's a great watch.


Your wrists seem to be 7" or over when taking these picks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron

Glycine Combat 6 36mm on my 6" wrist.


----------



## studiompd

occytron said:


> Glycine Combat 6 36mm on my 6" wrist.


That looks great! I've gone back and forth thinking about picking one of these up, but was worried the polished case would look too dressy. However the nato on there really dresses it down. You happen to get this one from the gooroo?


----------



## occytron

studiompd said:


> That looks great! I've gone back and forth thinking about picking one of these up, but was worried the polished case would look too dressy. However the nato on there really dresses it down. You happen to get this one from the gooroo?


I did. I was also a little apprehensive about the polished case at first, but now I love it. I like that it is a "dressy" version of a field watch. Makes it a little more versatile IMHO.


----------



## MrCairo

6.7" wrist:


----------



## studiompd

MrCairo said:


> 6.7" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 11433146


Really like that Oyster Prince


----------



## Relo60

Seiko SRP279 at 40mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

SeikoFanBoy said:


> Your wrists seem to be 7" or over when taking these picks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's my wrist size you refer to it was 16.5cm or 6.6" that day I meassured it before taking the pics.
Today my wrist is 18cm or 7.2" I just meassured it.


----------



## squelch

My new Ingenieur on my little 6.2" wrist. I'd been planning a new watch for so long and was totally hung up on it being 38mm max, but tried this on in Singapore and fell in love.

It fits my wrist perfectly, I was worried whether the bracelet would adjust to the right size as I like to wear my watches nice and tight, it came out perfectly, just hugs the bone of my wrist!

I know it's expensive for an ETA movement but the build quality is great, it looks awesome and the bracelet is just superb! No regrets at all.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lascaux89

Those all look great!


----------



## MrCairo

Shawnny said:


> No dude, this isn't the case. Your ..... maybe, but not your wrist. If your wrist is changing that much in size, from day to day, please go a see a Dr., ASAP! Plus, that means half the time you wouldn't be able to wear your watches with steal bracelets. BTW, I own that watch, it's a great watch.





Hitokiri_2000 said:


> Nah it's not a bum ticker, already been checked by docs. I just have high fluxuations of fluids in my body
> I have ajusted the bracelets so they are a firm fit when my wrist is at it's largest and pretty loose when it's at it's smallest.
> Today when I took the pics they were pretty loose fitting.


Edema, aka swelling due to fluid accumulation in tissues (as opposed to blood vessels), can have a multitude of causes, some of which are heart / kidney related, but not all. If you google "edema" you get the worst case scenarios, but pretty much any imbalance (including many relatively harmless ones, like mild or temporary protein/electrolyte imbalances), including the mere force of gravity, can cause (mild) edema. It's good you had it checked just in case though, as it does sound like a pretty large change, but in your wrist is less likely to be heart related (saying this with the disclaimer that I obviously know nothing about your medical history).


----------



## Elbakalao

Beautiful. Thanks for the tip.


fogbound said:


> Not a wrist shot, but just wanted to share some new straps I picked up from a WUS member who makes custom straps. It's always good to find yourself a timepiece tailor when you have smaller wrists. Hit up ek_straps if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

6⅓" wrist with a 47mm Ennebi Fondale. It's enormous, but because the whole thing is made of titanium, it wears surprisingly easy. It wears like a 44mm Panerai.


----------



## FR4N

MM300 vs 6,7 inches


----------



## dan_bsht

FR4N said:


> MM300 vs 6,7 inches
> 
> View attachment 11458370


I have the exact wrist size and was always afraid to pull the trigger on the MM.
Glad you shared this shot! It looks amazing... now I have to raise the funds!!!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkas

Speedmaster Reduced (38mm) on my tiny 6.1 inch wrist.


----------



## MrCairo

17cm (6.7") wrist, 39 x 45mm watch


----------



## cayabo

Wearing this well loved Ø36.5 mm × 8.5 mm thick today.
It doesn't move around, it sits in the exact right place, it doesn't catch on anything, the buckle tucks in at the correct spot, etc...

Makes all the 41mm × 11mm (and larger) nonsense annoying.


----------



## argv

The biggest my 16.2cm wrist can comfortably accommodate:


----------



## WristClocks

6.5" wrist with 42" Tsar.


----------



## powasky

brodo said:


> Tudor date day 38mm


What's the reference on this?


----------



## Sillygoose

This is the largest watch I currently own. I was worried it would be huge on my 5.75" wrist, but I'm glad I took the chance because I love the way it looks on me!

SRP481 @ ~43mm









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck

cayabo said:


> Wearing this well loved Ø36.5 mm × 8.5 mm thick today.
> It doesn't move around, it sits in the exact right place, it doesn't catch on anything, the buckle tucks in at the correct spot, etc...
> 
> Makes all the 41mm × 11mm (and larger) nonsense annoying.
> 
> View attachment 11509914


looks good. what's the reference and what year is this from? doesn't look like it's from the current timex lineup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

steinbeck said:


> What's the reference and what year is this from? Doesn't look like it's from the current Timex lineup.


Good knowledge.

It's a dial/movement swap (as easy as changing a battery).
The 2 watches that were used are currently in production.

The case and strap come from the long-time favorite Expedition Metal Field Mid (T40051)









The dial comes from the Easy Reader South Street Elevated Classic (T2N947)









Here's a shot of them all together. Notice how the black Easy Reader case with the green dial actually has more room in it even though the case is 1.5mm smaller.









And if I only knew how, I'd love to do this to it for real instead of in Photoshop:


----------



## GTR83

Small wrists can be offset somewhat by a larger forearm or hand.


----------



## steinbeck

cayabo said:


> Good knowledge.
> 
> It's a dial/movement swap (as easy as changing a battery).


Ah, no wonder. Nice mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

X-post from today's WAYWRN thread. The MPP black (first batch  ...) on aftermarket mud-colored leather strap on my smaller than 6.5" wrist.

At first I was intimidated by larger watches. But now I don't care as long as it feels good.


----------



## cuthbert

Working out hard to keep my 6.5" wrist this size.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

That Seamaster suits [email protected]


----------



## studiompd

powasky said:


> What's the reference on this?


 I think I've sseen this one before so taking a guess here: 7400N with Ranger hands/dial?


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> This is the largest watch I currently own. I was worried it would be huge on my 5.75" wrist, but I'm glad I took the chance because I love the way it looks on me!
> 
> SRP481 @ ~43mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Looks good! monsters are nice since they have a very wearable L2L. Its funny, I started with kinda big watches, then culled them down to smaller watches that "fit" my wrist better, and now I'm back to the school of thought of "who cares and wear what you want" -- this recent thinking is brought on because I've just started getting interested in some non-square G-Shocks that are HUGE! Here's one of my squares


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Looks good! monsters are nice since they have a very wearable L2L. Its funny, I started with kinda big watches, then culled them down to smaller watches that "fit" my wrist better, and now I'm back to the school of thought of "who cares and wear what you want" -- this recent thinking is brought on because I've just started getting interested in some non-square G-Shocks that are HUGE! Here's one of my squares


Thanks! I've been going back and forth on sizes too. I'm still new to the watch game, so I've been trying to figure out what works for me. I definitely don't want to have too many large watches in my collection. I'd like to keep things around 36mm, but it's slim pickings. I have the same G-Shock as you! It doesn't wear nearly as big as the dimensions let on. Okay, now that I'm looking at the picture again, it looks kind of big on me.  









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaa

Grand Seiko Snowflake on a 6.75" wrist.


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks! I've been going back and forth on sizes too. I'm still new to the watch game, so I've been trying to figure out what works for me. I definitely don't want to have too many large watches in my collection. I'd like to keep things around 36mm, but it's slim pickings. I have the same G-Shock as you! It doesn't wear nearly as big as the dimensions let on. Okay, now that I'm looking at the picture again, it looks kind of big on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Looks fine to me


----------



## Mchu004

Had some free time, so decided to take some comparison shots of my collection.

I generally wear my watches on the wrist bone or closer to the hand. My measurement there is 6.45". Behind the wrist bone, I measure about 6.3".

*Omega Aqua Terra*
Diameter: 38.5mm / Lug-to-Lug: ~45mm








*TAG Heuer Monaco*
Diameter: 39mm / Lug-to-Lug: 47mm








*Omega Speedmaster FOIS*
Diameter: 39.7mm / Lug-to-Lug: 47mm








*Rolex Submariner 14060M*
Diameter: 40mm / Lug-to-Lug: 47mm








*IWC Portugieser Chronograph*
Diameter: 40.9mm / Lug-to-Lug: 47mm








*Tissot Quickster*
Diameter: 42mm / Lug-to-Lug: 47mm






​
Hope someone finds these useful! |>|>


----------



## chrisboulas

My wrist is just under 6.5, and I think I'm right at the limit for the 42mm speedy.









and the supercase rolex models definitely wear larger than 40mm...


----------



## cuthbert

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks! I've been going back and forth on sizes too. I'm still new to the watch game, so I've been trying to figure out what works for me. I definitely don't want to have too many large watches in my collection. I'd like to keep things around 36mm, but it's slim pickings. I have the same G-Shock as you! It doesn't wear nearly as big as the dimensions let on. Okay, now that I'm looking at the picture again, it looks kind of big on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


 Newer G shocks DO wear bigger than vintage ones, with the "E" they increased height and thickness by 1 mm, plus the stiffer strap makes the watch look bigger...this is a 5600C on my wrist:









This is my GW5000:









Dimensions are as follows:

DW5600C: 42 x 47 x 13 l2l 42 bezel ext.37.5 x 34 bezel int. 32 x 27
GW5000  : 42.5 x 49 x 14 l2l 42 bezel ext. 38 x 32,5 bezel int. 31 x 26

So the new screwback is bigger on the wrist, but the "face" is smaller and the bezel thicker.


----------



## ca_ng

Thanks, you may have convinced me to pull the trigger on the FOIS!



Mchu004 said:


> Had some free time, so decided to take some comparison shots of my collection.
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster FOIS*
> Diameter: 39.7mm / Lug-to-Lug: 47mm
> View attachment 11542242


----------



## Sillygoose

cuthbert said:


> Newer G shocks DO wear bigger than vintage ones, with the "E" they increased height and thickness by 1 mm, plus the stiffer strap makes the watch look bigger...this is a 5600C on my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 11542994
> 
> 
> This is my GW5000:
> 
> View attachment 11543026
> 
> 
> Dimensions are as follows:
> 
> DW5600C: 42 x 47 x 13 l2l 42 bezel ext.37.5 x 34 bezel int. 32 x 27
> GW5000 : 42.5 x 49 x 14 l2l 42 bezel ext. 38 x 32,5 bezel int. 31 x 26
> 
> So the new screwback is bigger on the wrist, but the "face" is smaller and the bezel thicker.


Yeah, I installed the Jays and Kays adapters shortly after I got my watch. Maybe that's why I thought it wears small. The picture was taken with the stock strap, as you can tell.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## argv

40mm seemed to be the grail size for my 16.2cm wrist:


----------



## Relo60

argv said:


> 40mm seemed to be the grail size for my 16.2cm wrist:
> 
> View attachment 11584082


We practically have the same size wrists at 6.5" but I can manage 41.5mm like my Orient Blue Ray. 13.5mm height' 47.5 l to l, 22 mm lug width.


----------



## argv

Relo60 said:


> We practically have the same size wrists at 6.5" but I can manage 41.5mm like my Orient Blue Ray. 13.5mm height' 47.5 l to l, 22 mm lug width.
> 
> View attachment 11584674
> View attachment 11584682


The new Orient Mako/Ray II have been on my wishlist for quite a while, but I have too many divers of similar styles so the size has to be perfectly right for any new purchases.


----------



## sleslie

Here is my new Damasko DA36 on my 6.3" wrist. Loving it









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Tried on the wife's new watch, 36mm on 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Nathan356

Recent acquisition: 14060M Sub w/Hirsch rubber strap on my 6.25" wrist. Very comfortable combination!


----------



## jocelynchoo

Got a 6.5 inch wrist just barely pull off for this watch, what do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

stress8all said:


> Tried on the wife's new watch, 36mm on 6.75" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 11599018


That looks a perfect size for you. My dream watch is identical to that Datejust except with indices as hour markers. Love the fluted bezel, silver dial and Jubilee bracelet. Classic.

A timeless watch but at almost 6G's for a new one a little bit out of budget for me 

If I had one I'd probably sell everything else and wear it forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BJK_GMT

When I was researching for a 42mm PO purchase I kept reading comments about how big the watch wears, especially on smaller wrists. I didn't have an option to try before I buy (14 day return policy though) but I'm glad I didn't let those comments put me off!


----------



## Relo60

jocelynchoo said:


> Got a 6.5 inch wrist just barely pull off for this watch, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks big on your photo but it all depends on the angles when taking photos. I have a SMP at 41mm and I like the fit. But I wll in the future change 
to either rubber or leather straps.


----------



## Relo60

Nathan356 said:


> Recent acquisition: 14060M Sub w/Hirsch rubber strap on my 6.25" wrist. Very comfortable combination!
> 
> View attachment 11604442


Welcome to the forum and Enjoy your new acquisition. What type of Hirsch strap is it? Am assuming 20mm lug width on the strap, 18mm at buckle end?

Mine says hello on my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## stress8all

Watch Obsessive said:


> That looks a perfect size for you. My dream watch is identical to that Datejust except with indices as hour markers. Love the fluted bezel, silver dial and Jubilee bracelet. Classic.
> 
> A timeless watch but at almost 6G's for a new one a little bit out of budget for me
> 
> If I had one I'd probably sell everything else and wear it forever.


Since this one is 26 years old, it was only 6k AUD, roughly 4500USD. It doesn't feel quite as sturdy as my current-gen OP in terms of bracelet or while winding, but I suppose a couple of decades of wear and tear on the bracelet/pins aren't going to help when comparing it to a brand new oyster bracelet. Doesn't hurt that it's her birthyear watch


----------



## Nathan356

Relo60 said:


> Welcome to the forum and Enjoy your new acquisition. What type of Hirsch strap is it? Am assuming 20mm lug width on the strap, 18mm at buckle end?
> 
> Mine says hello on my 6.5" wrists.


Thanks! It's a Hirsch "PURE" natural rubber strap, and yes its 20mm tapering down to 18mm. A good match for me since it is available in 110mm/70mm, the length is just right. I have to say the Oyster bracelet is also very comfortable but the rubber strap definitely dresses down the watch.


----------



## Relo60

Omega SMP at 41.5mm, 12.3mm height, 47.5 mm l to l on my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 blue dial, 41mm, 13mm height, 48 l to l, 20mm lug width


----------



## beandoc

Newbie here.. lurking for years! Here's my most recent acquisition. Mondaine stop2go on my 6 1/4" wrist


----------



## studiompd

beandoc said:


> Newbie here.. lurking for years! Here's my most recent acquisition. Mondaine stop2go on my 6 1/4" wrist
> 
> View attachment 11623906


Love the jumping minutes on this one. Just wish the case were a tad smaller.


----------



## Relo60

beandoc said:


> Newbie here.. lurking for years! Here's my most recent acquisition. Mondaine stop2go on my 6 1/4" wrist
> 
> View attachment 11623906


Welcome Beandoc.


----------



## DenimCord

Watch on wrong small wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

BJK_GMT said:


> When I was researching for a 42mm PO purchase I kept reading comments about how big the watch wears, especially on smaller wrists. I didn't have an option to try before I buy (14 day return policy though) but I'm glad I didn't let those comments put me off!
> View attachment 11605658


I've been lookin at the PO's and it's not the case diameter that scares me, it's the thickness of the watch. What size is your wrist?? And also, did you ever consider the 39.5mm version?


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve on 6.5" wrists at 40mm, 12mm height, l to l 48mm, 22 mm lug width.


----------



## studiompd

DenimCord said:


> Watch on wrong small wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a REduced models? What's your wrist size?



Relo60 said:


> Glycine Airman Double Twelve on 6.5" wrists at 40mm, 12mm height, l to l 48mm, 22 mm lug width.
> 
> View attachment 11643650


Very nice. I'd been eyeing the 36mm purist, but let the idea go since I'm not sure how I'd get along with a 24hr dial.


----------



## DenimCord

studiompd said:


> Is that a REduced models? What's your wrist size?
> 
> No, that's the normal 42mm size, I have a 6.5 inch wrist, just barely pull it off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

DenimCord said:


> studiompd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a REduced models? What's your wrist size?
> 
> No, that's the normal 42mm size, I have a 6.5 inch wrist, just barely pull it off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks like a god fit, did you consider reduced models?
Click to expand...


----------



## Relo60

"Very nice. I'd been eyeing the 36mm purist, but let the idea go since I'm not sure how I'd get along with a 24hr dial."

Thanks Studiompd.


----------



## Cvamos

For comparison, 36mm Airman No. 1 (GMT) on 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Des2471

DOXA SUB 300 50 Year Anniversary Searambler on a 6.25 inch wrist. Extremely comfortable fit - watch head is 74g, 85g on vintage style tropic rubber strap.


----------



## Des2471

DOXA SUB 300 50 Year Anniversary Searambler on a 6.25 inch wrist. Extremely comfortable fit - watch head is 74g, 85g on vintage style tropic rubber strap. Duplicate post, so posted a couple more pictures. Cheers !

View attachment 11648394


----------



## Nathan356

My largest watch: Tissot Luxury Auto (Powermatic 80): 41mm x 48mm on my 6.25" wrist. This is probably my limit (maybe past the limit?) in terms of size, especially for a dressier watch that is almost all dial. The good thing is it is quite thin, under 10mm, and the lugs curve nicely. I wish it came in 38mm, but a COSC movement with an 80 hour power reserve was too good to pass up. It makes for a great everyday office watch. I'm contemplating selling it for one of the smaller powermatic 80 watches that are now available. Very accurate, my only gripe is the auto-winding system is somewhat inefficient, so I usually give it a few winds at the end of the day to make sure it is fully wound before putting it down.

View attachment DSC01592 (1).jpg


----------



## drinkbleach

Archimede pilot 36 on 6.7 wrist. thin bezel wears a tad bigger. thinking of selling. just getting posts up. already posted on reddit.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Another Airman n1 here


----------



## Sillygoose

My 36mm Khaki Navy Pioneer









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

drinkbleach said:


> Archimede pilot 36 on 6.7 wrist. thin bezel wears a tad bigger. thinking of selling. just getting posts up. already posted on reddit.


I think you should keep it, it looks awesome!


----------



## Sillygoose

drinkbleach said:


> Archimede pilot 36 on 6.7 wrist. thin bezel wears a tad bigger. thinking of selling. just getting posts up. already posted on reddit.





Toothbras said:


> I think you should keep it, it looks awesome!


I agree with Toothbras. I think it looks good on you.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

drinkbleach said:


> Archimede pilot 36 on 6.7 wrist. thin bezel wears a tad bigger. thinking of selling. just getting posts up. already posted on reddit.


It looks very snug and fitting on your wrist. I would't let it go either.


----------



## Relo60

NTH Nacken vintage blue on my 6.5" wrist. Nacken is 40mm, 11.5mm height, 48mm l to l. 20mm lug width.


----------



## drinkbleach

Relo60 said:


> It looks very snug and fitting on your wrist. I would't let it go either.


thanks all. I will prob keep it. just love the crown.


----------



## EA-Sport

I think pictures make it look bigger but here's CW 38mm on my less than 6.5 inch wrist. What do you all think?














Somehow the 38mm alpinist wears a bit larger..more like a 39 or 40mm watch..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

EA-Sport said:


> I think pictures make it look bigger but here's CW 38mm on my less than 6.5 inch wrist. What do you all think?
> View attachment 11698578
> View attachment 11698586
> 
> 
> Somehow the 38mm alpinist wears a bit larger..more like a 39 or 40mm watch..
> View attachment 11698594
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had the same Ch.Ward but 43mm on my 6.5" wrist. Was to large for my wrist. Your 38mm looks good on you. I also have an Alpinist. It looks bigger because it sits high. I believe the height is around 12.6mm. But that's ok with me.


----------



## argv

EA-Sport said:


> I think pictures make it look bigger but here's CW 38mm on my less than 6.5 inch wrist. What do you all think?


That's good looking. The new CW logo simply looks cheap and awful.


----------



## OedipusFlex

beandoc said:


> Newbie here.. lurking for years! Here's my most recent acquisition. Mondaine stop2go on my 6 1/4" wrist
> 
> View attachment 11623906


Looks great! Researching this model is what got me interested in watches, never been able to land one on my wrist though. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheloveswatches

I can't deny most men's watches just do not fit my wrist size, but I am unapologetic about loving that very fact that they do not! I love watches a touch too large as much as I love them needing a jewellers loupe to read the time.


----------



## Sillygoose

sheloveswatches said:


> View attachment 11700402
> 
> I can't deny most men's watches just do not fit my wrist size, but I am unapologetic about loving that very fact that they do not! I love watches a touch too large as much as I love them needing a jewellers loupe to read the time.


Nice watch. It looks great on you!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheloveswatches

Sillygoose said:


> Nice watch. It looks great on you!
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Only a problem if I stand up suddenly and get overweighed on one side. It definitely has wrist presence!


----------



## Limsheng

39mm MB star date on a 6.25" wrist and a scar. Sigh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEdison

Seiko 5 36mm on a 6.25inch wrist... it can get annoying with leather straps because i often need to punch new holes!


----------



## SamaelStrings

Sharkey Tuna on 6.75"









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockegsix

44mm Panerai on my 6.6" wrist


----------



## SamaelStrings

Stockegsix said:


> 44mm Panerai on my 6.6" wrist
> 
> View attachment 11701890


I think that's the perfect look. Good on you. Right size.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## insoul8




----------



## studiompd

insoul8 said:


> View attachment 11707450


Neat! What does the subdial count?


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve 40mm, 12.5 height, 22mm width, 48 l to l on 6.5" wrists.


----------



## dan_bsht

Stockegsix said:


> 44mm Panerai on my 6.6" wrist
> 
> View attachment 11701890


Looks great on you. I have the same size wrist and considering the Pam 372!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## insoul8

studiompd said:


> Neat! What does the subdial count?


Thanks! It's a flashing sub-second. 1/8 second subdivisions. The second hand is also a dead beat complication.


----------



## TEdison

Eventually it'll fit his wrist!


----------



## cayabo

40mm Weekender Chrono on 6.75" wrist


----------



## James Haury

Just tell people(if anyone asks) that you wear it higher up to avoid flexing your wrist and popping a springbar.


----------



## WatchHoliday

Nomos Minimatik in 16,5 cm wrist


----------



## occytron

8926OB on a 6" wrist. Probably a little on the large side for me, but I'm going with it anyway.


----------



## Relo60

Seiko SARB017 on 6.5" wrist. Watch is 38.5mm, 12mm height, 46.5mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width.


----------



## siranak

Black bay on 6.5 wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taramji

SKX009 on 5.55" wrist


----------



## Btreichel87

39mm railmaster on 6.7" wrist

And a Lakefront IPA. Favorite WIsconsin IPA. Try it.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That Railmaster looks really good on you! The more I see that model, the more I like it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tincob

I think this one's showed up before but 36mm Glycine Combat 6 blue dial on the OEM but non-standard bracelet.








I downsized my VSA DM500 to this 40mm Seiko SRP283 - much better fit


----------



## Limsheng

Went to borrow this from my friend and snapped a pic... it's big alright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Here is my seiko skx009 with blue color bezel insert and vostok Zissou dial.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@juice009—That's a great photo of the Seiko! Really embodies a lot of what makes that line appealing.


----------



## cayabo

2001 Timex Marlin Heritage Reissue

34mm on 6.75" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Akrone-02 on 6.5" wrists. Akrone specs. are 41mm, 13mm height, 47mm l to l. 20mm lug width.


----------



## pdsf

Damasko DA44 bracelet on 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@cayabo—I'm digging the vintage feel of that one a lot!


----------



## cayabo

Sir-Guy said:


> @cayabo-I'm digging the vintage feel of that one a lot!


Thanks - was made aware of this model by WUS member Matlobi, and then was lucky in spotting it on eBay.

It looks very much like the original Marlin made in the 1950's.
When sold in 2000, it came with a vintage box and a pig-skin strap.
I dig the robust accurate water-resistant quartz in a retro watch.










And here's the original that it copies:


----------



## Des2471

Seiko SARB017 green Alpinist on a 6.25 inch wrist. Very comfortable.


----------



## visualplane

I've been heckling IWC on social media for more smaller watches. Keep up the good fight gents.


----------



## knebo

Hi everyone!
This is my first post in the forum and this is about my first mechanical watch purchase...! Important stuff ;-)
I'm absolutely in love with the design of the Tudor Heritage Ranger (41mm case; 48mm lug to lug), but I'm worried about my small wrists (6.7 inch). Here are some wrist shots. What do you think?? Too large? 
Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## qcjulle

knebo said:


> Hi everyone!
> This is my first post in the forum and this is about my first mechanical watch purchase...! Important stuff ;-)
> I'm absolutely in love with the design of the Tudor Heritage Ranger (41mm case; 48mm lug to lug), but I'm worried about my small wrists (6.7 inch). Here are some wrist shots. What do you think?? Too large?
> Thanks for your opinions!!
> 
> View attachment 12115042
> View attachment 12115058
> View attachment 12115066
> View attachment 12115074


Not too large. Probably right at the upper end of what you can pull off, but still looks good.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Photo #4 gives it some proper perspective (in the mirror). Looks good to me!


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## Relo60

Welcome Knebo. Your Tudor is fine on your wrist. Here's a few shots of 41mm watches on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## danilapanfilov

38 x 45.5 mm and 6.5"

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

danilapanfilov said:


> 38 x 45.5 mm and 6.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice vintage trident, perfect size imo.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed—and a great photo too!


----------



## Relo60

+3 on the comments on your Ch. Ward danilapanfilov. Had a 43mm Trident but sold it. Too big for my 6.5" wrist. Should have taken the 38mm. There's still time.

Love the watch.

Cheers

Rick


----------



## studiompd

the dark side of danilapanfilov's trident


----------



## danilapanfilov

@studiompd @Sir-Guy @Relo60
Thanks guys! I think as a diver it would be better in 40mm size, but it wears insanely comfortable in 38mm. Actually, it's that comfortable I doubt I'd ever want to go bigger 

@studiompd
Can't see the image  I guess it's DLC version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

danilapanfilov said:


> @studiompd @Sir-Guy @Relo60
> Thanks guys! I think as a diver it would be better in 40mm size, but it wears insanely comfortable in 38mm. Actually, it's that comfortable I doubt I'd ever want to go bigger
> 
> @studiompd
> Can't see the image  I guess it's DLC version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


weird img tags, can you see it now? I wish it were DLC, I htink ward only made PVD versions.


----------



## cayabo

Timex 1978 Diver Reissue
ø42mm on 6-¾" wrist


----------



## Ginrai

Mark XV on bracelet.


----------



## Ginrai

And the other smaller one - 80's DJ now on a strap


----------



## studiompd

cayabo said:


> Timex 1978 Diver Reissue
> ø42mm on 6-¾" wrist
> 
> View attachment 12139738


This is a great looking Timex, thanks for sharing Cayabo! The hooded lugs look like it keeps the case small even though its a 42mm.


----------



## cayabo

studiompd said:


> This is a great looking Timex, thanks for sharing Cayabo! The hooded lugs look like it keeps the case small even though its a 42mm.


Thanks - it is quite different than most of my watches.
Yes, the hooded lugs along with the mostly red bezel & busy dial mask how big it is. I'd say it feels more like a ø40mm.


----------



## Cruzito

1964 Longines, 33.5 mm, Camille Fournet strap, 5.5-5.75 inch wrist


----------



## Relo60

Akrone-02, 41mm, 47mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 12.6mm height on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Cruzito—That Longines looks fantastic on you! Love it.


----------



## BT-7274

GWN-1000 Gulfmaster on my 6.4 inch wrist. It's weirdly _really_ comfortable to wear, despite the massive size.









...Might've had a bit too much fun messing around with it outdoors. Now to deal with these bug bites...


----------



## itsreallydarren

Evening walk with my CWC quartz chrono. (6.3 wrist)


----------



## Cruzito

Sir-Guy said:


> @Cruzito-That Longines looks fantastic on you! Love it.


Thank you so much! Took a while of looking to find something that I loved and that fit my tiny wrist Also picked up a vintage IWC Yacht Club, waiting on a strap for it, will post pics in this thread soon


----------



## KtWUS

A gift from my dad - 31mm on a 5.5inch wrist.


----------



## Sillygoose

dongster81 said:


> Nice! Do they still make this size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yep. It was released a year or two ago.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## elmiperru

dongster81 said:


> Looks a little big but pilot watches are meant to be worn big right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You are totally right. It is maybe a bit too big. But bear in mind a couple of things: First, it is a really well thought out case. The flat back and the thin curved lugs make it really comfortable. Also, it is not too thick. Second, it is a small trick of the eye. Everytime I take a wristie, whatever I wear looks enormous. I would suppose it is the perspective. Anyway, if I can (just) pull it off, anybody can!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

ø47mm Timex IQ 3GMT on 6-¾" - don't worry, it makes me laugh too.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Well, @dongster81, that's one way to up the post count!

Here's a Khaki Field Mechanical-the case is only 38mm but you can see how the long lugs make it wear larger.


----------



## siranak

Sir-Guy said:


> Well, @dongster81, that's one way to up the post count!


Precisely 103 posts at the time of counting - 100 to get to 100, and 3 for sale threads 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron

Put the Glycine on a beautiful new ColaReb Venezia strap. So nice and flexible right out of the box, love it. Need to grab a few more since it can be hard to find nice straps in shorter lengths.


----------



## occytron

Sir-Guy said:


> Well, @dongster81, that's one way to up the post count!
> 
> Here's a Khaki Field Mechanical-the case is only 38mm but you can see how the long lugs make it wear larger.


What size is your wrist? I thought about getting one, but was put off by the long lug length. Ended up with a Combat 6 that is around 42mm lug-to-lug.


----------



## Relo60

Seiko SKX009 on HR silicone straps. 6.5" wrists. Specs. Diameter, 42.5mm (8 to 2 position) and 41mm (12 to 6 position), height 13.3mm, lug to lug 46mm. 22mm lug width.


----------



## studiompd

New to my g-shock fam. GWX-5600C on a wrist switcharoo:


----------



## r-gordon-7

cayabo said:


> ø47mm Timex IQ 3GMT on 6-¾" - don't worry, it makes me laugh too.
> 
> View attachment 12179066


And here's my 3GMT on my even smaller 6 3/8" wrist... (Laugh away - but I like it this way!)


----------



## fogbound

A Father's Day gift from my brother. Glycine Combat Sub Stealth. 6.5" wrist, 42mmx46mm, 22mm lug width. Wears really well.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov

studiompd said:


> weird img tags, can you see it now? I wish it were DLC, I htink ward only made PVD versions.


Yes. 
My bad, it's indeed PVD. Or it's their bad it's still PVD 

How does the coating hold up? While the case of mine is in pristine condition, the bracelet show hair scratches, especially polished parts. Maybe black color makes them less visible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov

No need for description, it's Bambino, you know it  Wrist is 6.5"

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonh62

Got it today


----------



## studiompd

danilapanfilov said:


> Yes.
> My bad, it's indeed PVD. Or it's their bad it's still PVD
> 
> How does the coating hold up? While the case of mine is in pristine condition, the bracelet show hair scratches, especially polished parts. Maybe black color makes them less visible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not my daily so it doesn't get worn much, that known, mine looks new. A lot of people don't like black PVD/DLC/IP coated watches since they supposedly show wear more easily, but I baby my non-beater, non-daily watches.



Leonh62 said:


> Got it today


Leon, what size is your wrist, gulfmasters are yuge but it looks fine on you!


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> A Father's Day gift from my brother. Glycine Combat Sub Stealth. 6.5" wrist, 42mmx46mm, 22mm lug width. Wears really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What's up FB! havent seen you around. Too much dub celebrating?  I've had my eye on a golden eye for a while, but was worried it would wear too big. Nice watch, nicer brother! We still gotta meet up so I can drool over your bb and now this one lol


----------



## Sir-Guy

occytron said:


> What size is your wrist? I thought about getting one, but was put off by the long lug length. Ended up with a Combat 6 that is around 42mm lug-to-lug.


Sorry for the late reply. My wrist is about 6 1/2"-6 3/4" (little shy of 17 cm).

The longer lugs aren't as divisive as, say, a Nomos, but they are proportionally longer than a Glycine. They do allow one to fit a more robust strap-like a thick leather or sailcloth-as there's more room for it.


----------



## studiompd

Citizen eco field BM8180-3E (43mm x 37mm)


----------



## Sillygoose

Seiko Sarb017 on 5.75" wrist 









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> What's up FB! havent seen you around. Too much dub celebrating?  I've had my eye on a golden eye for a while, but was worried it would wear too big. Nice watch, nicer brother! We still gotta meet up so I can drool over your bb and now this one lol


Hey! DUBS did their thing! Now that I know how this Glycine wears, I'm seriously thinking about a Golden Eye also.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

H2O hydra on a roughly 6" wrist. L2L is the longest I have (52.25mm) at 44mm without crown. It's the maximum I can go. It's a gorgeous watch. All titanium, bezel is changeable, Unitas is blacked out, exhibition caseback. Fantastic value.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Club II on 6.5" wrists. Watch is 38.5mm, 48.5mm lug to lug, 8.8mm height, 20mm lug width on Meyhofer straps.


----------



## ndrew3

Anyone happen to have a Sinn 104? Been looking at them and from what I can tell, l2l and lug shape should fit well on my 6.6" wrist, but honestly I haven't found much about whether they wear small/large etc. Don't think I could ever try one on either so would be super helpful!


----------



## Sillygoose

Aevig Valkyr, 5.75" wrist


----------



## Relo60

NTH Nacken vintage blue, 40mm, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug length on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## r-gordon-7

My new Filson (by Shinola) Journeyman GMT (44mm case) - in bronze finish w/green dial - on my 6 3/8" wrist...


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Aevig Valkyr, 5.75" wrist


Nice choice for a bronze, how does it fit? I'm keeping a close eye on the bronze Borealis Medusa.



Relo60 said:


> NTH Nacken vintage blue, 40mm, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug length on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12329421


I had one for a minute, the 48mm L2L just didn't work for me. really wish it were a couple mm's shorter since its a nice looking quality piece. Looking forward to the Devil Ray!


r-gordon-7 said:


> My new Filson (by Shinola) Journeyman GMT (44mm case) - in bronze finish w/green dial - on my 6 3/8" wrist...
> 
> View attachment 12329791


What's the L2L on this one?


----------



## joepac

38mm Hamilton Khaki Aviation on a new Buffalo strap on a 6.5" wrist









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Thought I'd share a strap option for the smaller-wristed: Gadgetwraps Quick release nylon straps. Whats nice is they have holes almost all the way up to the end of the strap and they aren't too long. Lots of colors and the quick release springbars are genius. I always thought qr springbars were gimmicky, but in use they're totally worth it -- no scratching your case from springbar removal tools! 








snk803


----------



## Sillygoose

Thanks! I didn't have many smaller options to choose from, haha. The lug-to-lug is 48mm, so it's right at my limit. It fits me really well. Any longer and there would've been overhang. There's a lot more heft to it than expected, but it feels nice.

I didn't know about the Medusa. Thanks for the introduction! I'll have to keep an eye on that one now...



studiompd said:


> Nice choice for a bronze, how does it fit? I'm keeping a close eye on the Borealis Medusa.


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks! I didn't have many smaller options to choose from, haha. The lug-to-lug is 48mm, so it's right at my limit. It fits me really well. Any longer and there would've been overhang. There's a lot more heft to it than expected, but it feels nice.
> 
> I didn't know about the Medusa. Thanks for the introduction! I'll have to keep an eye on that one now...
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I think the Medusa will be a fun watch, especially in bronze. Similar to a Halios Puck but smaller overall, and more affordable!


----------



## r-gordon-7

studiompd said:


> What's the L2L on this one?


The L2L on the Filson measures at 51mm (which I suppose is why you don't see too much of the band on my wrist when viewed from directly above the watchface... ;-) )


----------



## lukeap69

I posted these on another thread - 38mm CW C60 Trident Vintage. I have 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> I think the Medusa will be a fun watch, especially in bronze. Similar to a Halios Puck but smaller overall, and more affordable!


That's exactly what I've been looking for! I love the Puck, but can't do the size and would prefer not to do the price. =p

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> H2O hydra on a roughly 6" wrist. L2L is the longest I have (52.25mm) at 44mm without crown. It's the maximum I can go. It's a gorgeous watch. All titanium, bezel is changeable, Unitas is blacked out, exhibition caseback. Fantastic value.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


What kinda bike you got ther?


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> That's exactly what I've been looking for! I love the Puck, but can't do the size and would prefer not to do the price. =p
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Lots of bronze options out there, but mostly big. I guess the medusa's 45 x 45 x 12.5 is gonna have to do for now


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

studiompd said:


> What kinda bike you got ther?


Its a specialized stumpjumper (2013 model IIRC) hard tail with an aftermarket Magura - hence the quick release .










And one for the thread: VIS1935 on a 6" wrist - with 43 x 15 mm it's huge

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## studiompd

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Its a specialized stumpjumper (2013 model IIRC) hard tail with an aftermarket Magura - hence the quick release .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for the thread: VIS1935 on a 6" wrist - with 43 x 15 mm it's huge
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Stumpy is an icon.

We need more watches like your VC but in smaller cases. Looks great


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

studiompd said:


> Stumpy is an icon.
> 
> We need more watches like your VC but in smaller cases. Looks great


It really is, I agree. I got it to 10.4 kilograms now fully equipped. I know, there is room to get it under 10 but then, there's watches too:










Tangramatic hyperion prototype ultra limited Edition (1 of 1) Crosspost from my IG. 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## jetcash

Casio on 6 in.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bohammer71

*7.5" wrist....*


----------



## bohammer71

*Re: 7.5" wrist....*


----------



## bohammer71

*Re: 7.5" wrist....*


----------



## bohammer71

*Re: 7.5" wrist....*


----------



## bohammer71

*Re: 7.5" wrist....*


----------



## bohammer71

*Re: 7.5" wrist....*


----------



## fogbound

Nice Seiko's you got there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> ...with an aftermarket Magura - hence the quick release .


Never had Magura's but read they stop well. Coincidentally this just got delivered (not the watch):


----------



## fogbound

My only digital. The Nixon Re-Run 38.5mm on 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

studiompd said:


> Never had Magura's but read they stop well. Coincidentally this just got delivered (not the watch):


Sorry, i was talking about the suspension fork - the brakes are avid elixirs' - and they are not the top of the cream

The fork otherwise is top notch. It's a ts 8

And to keep the bike/watch/small wrist thing on track:









Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Andrewhill

Looks good .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Citizen Promaster. 42 or 43mm on 6in wrist. L2L 48ish.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## real_bucfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindMe

44mm Luminor on thick ammo strap. 6.5" wrist


















Or how a about a DeWitt?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

I wonder, when the first one with a pip-boy appears 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## JanuarLX200

Consider a small wrist?


----------



## lvt

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

Casio AE1200 









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

JanuarLX200 said:


> Consider a small wrist?


Dunno, what size is your wrist? And very nice GS, what's the lug to lug?



Sillygoose said:


> Casio AE1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Nice color strap choice, good contrast. Silicone/rubber?


----------



## studiompd

Havent worn this one in a while, ordered another qr strap and brought it back to life


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Nice color strap choice, good contrast. Silicone/rubber?


Thanks! I love contrast of the combo myself. Yep, it's silicone.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Havent worn this one in a while, ordered another qr strap and brought it back to life


That red combo with your DA is hot!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Agreed, that really gives the normally austere-looking case a whole new look!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Crosspost from waywrn and today's woyw thread. Magrette mpp Black










Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## fogbound

Just got this in. 2011 Benarus Remora 2 PVD Green Dial.
42mmx47mm on 6.5" wrist.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Today, it was the Timex Expedition Scout Metal at 40mm, height 10mm, Lug to lug 49mm, lug width 20mm. Followed by Hamilton Khaki King at 40mm, 11.4 mm height, lug to lug 49mm, lug width 20mm. All on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jetcash

Momentum m1, 39mm. On my 6in wrist. Looks kinda funky in the pic. Guess it's since I'm so bony.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Nth näcken vintage blue 40mm and 11.5mm height - 6" wrist

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## fogbound

Here's another mirror shot of a 47mm L2L on 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Nth näcken vintage blue 40mm and 11.5mm height - 6" wrist
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Had the same watch (and same wrist size) but flipped it without giving it any wrist time. Doesn't look bad, maybe I should try again.


----------



## mi6_

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Nth näcken vintage blue 40mm and 11.5mm height - 6" wrist
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Beautiful watch perfectly sized for your wrist. Wears great.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

studiompd said:


> Had the same watch (and same wrist size) but flipped it without giving it any wrist time. Doesn't look bad, maybe I should try again.


Haha, it's a Long way from "doesn't look bad, maybe I should try again" to "looks gorgeous, I neeeeeed it!" - maybe it doesn't float your boat enough... but I can vouch for it. It's a great piece and my grab and go. Especially when I don't feel the oversized/overdone piece I own (some of them pictured in this thread as well)

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

mi6_ said:


> Beautiful watch perfectly sized for your wrist. Wears great.


Thanks man! I know, I should stick to the 40-42 mm range, but there's so many watches I like at >42.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mui.richard

*Small wrist, WRUW today?*

Read on another forum and thought this is a good idea. Us guys with small wrists can find watch shopping a bit of a pita...especially when some of the watches look sooo darn good on the net but turns out looking like a huge joke on wrist.

FWIW my wrist is only a bit over 6" and probably some of the smallest among the watch lover's community...here goes





































edit: thanks MODS for moving the post h here....didn't realize there's already one.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## areina82

*Re: Small wrist, WRUW today?*

Doxa 1200T Searambler. My wrist is 16,5 cms:










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: Small wrist, WRUW today?*

Merged with 120+ page thread of small-wristed goodness


----------



## hahn

Here my skx027 vs my skinny wrist~









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Just received the correct camel color strap for the C.Ward, the blue strap was delivered to me by mistake...it only took them 3 days to rectify the issue. The blue strap was ok but the whole package became a bit dark...the camel strap really picks it up and shows off the beautiful blue dial.

Kudos to Christopher Ward for their exceptional service.



















a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## arogle1stus

WISers with small wrists:
I'm really glad my wrist is 8 1/4 (my SIL Mark has an 8 1/2 wrist)
With the exception of that company in Bollywood, Fla who makes
60mm watches, we never have to worry about whether our wrists
are big enuff! Thank you God for issuing us larger wrists!!!
Time was back n tha day and I was RRing, I carried Hamilton pocket
watches. Wrist size meant naught because watch was in bib overall
pocket.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mui.richard

arogle1stus said:


> WISers with small wrists:
> I'm really glad my wrist is 8 1/4 (my SIL Mark has an 8 1/2 wrist)
> With the exception of that company in Bollywood, Fla who makes
> 60mm watches, we never have to worry about whether our wrists
> are big enuff! Thank you God for issuing us larger wrists!!!
> Time was back n tha day and I was RRing, I carried Hamilton pocket
> watches. Wrist size meant naught because watch was in bib overall
> pocket.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


But that would mean this very nice vintage Rolex would probably look silly small on you...



















So you see, small wrists come with it's benefits too. 

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## 3005

Sinn 104 on a wrist slightly larger than 6.5".


----------



## fogbound

3005 said:


> Sinn 104 on a wrist slightly larger than 6.5".


This and the EZM3 are on my short list of Sinn watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

3005 said:


> Sinn 104 on a wrist slightly larger than 6.5".


On my (very long) list as well. Everytime I think I'm ready to buy the 104 another watch gets in the way.


----------



## Relo60

...and this Nomos Timeless Club II is what got in the way on the " road" to the Sinn 104. Continuing dress watch Tuesday. 38.5mm, height 8.83mm, 20mm lug length, 48.5mm l to l.


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> On my (very long) list as well. Everytime I think I'm ready to buy the 104 another watch gets in the way.


A 104 or EZM3 plus cash would take my BB36 in a hot lick. But either one needs to have that luscious countdown bezel vs the count up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

42mm Pelagos on my 6.5inch right wrist








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maninatikihut

Now this is the thread for me! As soon as I get my watch I'll be here.....I mean my real one. Not going to count my Seiko 5, despite loving it.


----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor PrinceDate Chrono 79270, 6" wrist










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

New notched strap on the Outdoor, super comfy


----------



## fogbound

RIOS1931 "Bass" Width: 22mm Size: 114mm/82mm

My usual strap size is 110mm/70mm for my 6.5" wrist, ergo I had to add a hole for a better fit. If you're looking for an alternative to a Di-Modell Chronissimo, you can't go wrong with this one. $45 vs $80. Fits this Glycine Stealth quite well.


----------



## USF

I'm kinda new here, here's my 15cm wrist check


----------



## N0cturnal

wow your wrist makes that seiko look like a monster xD


USF said:


> I'm kinda new here, here's my 15cm wrist check
> 
> View attachment 12352035


----------



## itsreallydarren

Tissot T One on a webbed perlon.
(6.3 wrist)


----------



## studiompd

New life to the Casio AE1200WHD aka Casio Royale aka "Party" Time watch due to a strap change with the black resin version (courtesy of Sillygoose)


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> New life to the Casio AE1200WHD aka Casio Royale aka "Party" Time watch due to a strap change with the black resin version (courtesy of Sillygoose)


Looks great! ?

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## fogbound

DW5600c 691 Japan A on 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> DW5600c 691 Japan A on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that a scratch on the lens


----------



## mui.richard

Haven't worn this baby in a while...'84 OysterDate 6694



















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

studiompd said:


> New notched strap on the Outdoor, super comfy


That strap complements the watch perfectly, kudos!

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Ticky Timex!









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Relo60

On my 6.5" wrist today, Akrone K-02 Blue Whale. 41mm, height 13mm, lug to lug-47mm, lug width 20mm. Quick change Strap (original) buckle side 72mm. Hole side 123mm.


----------



## Overwound

Here's my 36mm Oyster Perpetual on a 6.5 inch wrist. I had a 39mm version but decided I'm more comfortable with 36mm for this type of watch.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

mui.richard said:


> Haven't worn this baby in a while...'84 OysterDate 6694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030

Overwound said:


> Here's my 36mm Oyster Perpetual on a 6.5 inch wrist. I had a 39mm version but decided I'm more comfortable with 36mm for this type of watch.
> 
> View attachment 12363849


This is a great size - and I love that it doesn't have a date window!


----------



## jb1030

Relo60 said:


> On my (very long) list as well. Everytime I think I'm ready to buy the 104 another watch gets in the way.


I had the Sinn 104 and loved it. I eventually I sold it when I got frustrated with a battery reserve that didn't keep it running through the night after a day of active use.


----------



## zetaplus93

jb1030 said:


> I had the Sinn 104 and loved it. I eventually I sold it when I got frustrated with a battery reserve that didn't keep it running through the night after a day of active use.


Something must've been broken then, I have the 104 and it can definitely go through the night when it's been actively worn for days.


----------



## Relo60

jb1030 said:


> I had the Sinn 104 and loved it. I eventually I sold it when I got frustrated with a battery reserve that didn't keep it running through the night after a day of active use.


Battery reserve for a Sinn 104?

Pardon the inquiry but I must have missed a spec. on the Sinn 104. Isn't the Sinn 104 an automatic watch?


----------



## Overwound

jb1030 said:


> This is a great size - and I love that it doesn't have a date window!


Thanks jb! Being time only is one of my major attractions to the Oyster Perpetual line. I also prefer the brushed center links and case top compared to the current DJ offerings. Those are beautiful but a little too shiny for me.


----------



## jetcash

Casio A158 classic. Listed as 33mm, but more like 36.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Battery reserve for a Sinn 104?
> 
> Pardon the inquiry but I must have missed a spec. on the Sinn 104. Isn't the Sinn 104 an automatic watch?


Yes, it's an automatic and I'm pretty sure he meant "power" reserve.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Overwound said:


> Here's my 36mm Oyster Perpetual on a 6.5 inch wrist. I had a 39mm version but decided I'm more comfortable with 36mm for this type of watch.
> 
> View attachment 12363849


Looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1030

Relo60 said:


> Battery reserve for a Sinn 104?
> 
> Pardon the inquiry but I must have missed a spec. on the Sinn 104. Isn't the Sinn 104 an automatic watch?


It is an automatic, but the reserve keeps them running during the night - or sometimes up to about 34 hours - of inactive use.


----------



## jb1030

fogbound said:


> Yes, it's an automatic and I'm pretty sure he meant "power" reserve.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are absolutely right. Sorry!


----------



## jb1030

zetaplus93 said:


> Something must've been broken then, I have the 104 and it can definitely go through the night when it's been actively worn for days.


That's what I thought, too, so I contacted Sinn and was told that it is "normal" for the reserve capacity to deplete as the watch ages. I had mine for less than a year, I think, and bought it new.


----------



## jb1030

fogbound said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is great, Overwound. Love the size!!


----------



## jb1030

mui.richard said:


> That strap complements the watch perfectly, kudos!
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


I like how thin this watch looks. I bump them too much if they are too high. Couldn't be me, could it?


----------



## mui.richard

jb1030 said:


> I like how thin this watch looks. I bump them too much if they are too high. Couldn't be me, could it?


Could be, but then I bump my watches on anything so I wouldn't be the best person to ask this question...2nd day into ownership I bumped my 214270 Explorer on a door jamb. 

And I have yet to bump this baby into anything yet...










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mac44

Hamilton khaki 38 mm on 6.5 inch wrist









Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@mac44—That looks great on your wrist! Don't see too many of those on the bracelet as opposed to the strap. I like the red-tipped seconds hand. Just a pop of color on a lot of silver. Thanks for sharing!

Is yours the 4 Hz or 3 Hz movement?


----------



## WatchDude123

My Pulsar watch that I use as a beater.


----------



## jetcash

Anybody find a <$50 super engineer bracelet that gets small enough for us? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

jb1030 said:


> I like how thin this watch looks. I bump them too much if they are too high. Couldn't be me, could it?


Not just you. Even at 10.6mm high, I've hit wall corners a couple times on the snk803.


----------



## studiompd

jetcash said:


> Anybody find a <$50 super engineer bracelet that gets small enough for us?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


The only one I can think of are the psuedo engineers on ebay fro ~$20. Supposedly highly regarded compared to the real thing. I haven't owned one so can't say how small they can be sized.


----------



## krampus

I can make a 40mm case look like a 50


----------



## jetcash

studiompd said:


> The only one I can think of are the psuedo engineers on ebay fro ~$20. Supposedly highly regarded compared to the real thing. I haven't owned one so can't say how small they can be sized.


I did try one of those a while back. Not small enough for my 6in wrist. I think I took out 6 links; the max. I cried and sold it.

But it would probably fit a 6.5in wrist!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

jetcash said:


> I did try one of those a while back. Not small enough for my 6in wrist. I think I took out 6 links; the max. I cried and sold it.
> 
> But it would probably fit a 6.5in wrist!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Bummer. I filed this as an option if I ever wanted to get a SE in thef uture. same wrist size as you so Won't work for me either


----------



## Relo60

Rolex Sub at 40mm on my 6.5" wrist today. 20mm lug width, around 12.3 high, lug to lug around 47-48mm


----------



## rpineiro

My wrist is around 6.25' ( 50 mm across)






Omega Constellation 36x33 mm







Delbana Chrno 39 mm







Longines Hydro 41 mm


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Dramatic panoramic h2o hydra 44mm diameter









Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## studiompd

Back on the Trident, 45.5 mm (L2L) x 38mm (Case diameter) x 13.3mm height


----------



## stratct

Very lazy sunday after a rough week.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Here's mine. Still not sure if I'm gonna keep it or send it back. I love the watch but if it looks silly on me probably have to send it back.

6" wrist, 43.5mm diameter










Excuse the pyjamas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

willykatie said:


> Here's mine. Still not sure if I'm gonna keep it or send it back. I love the watch but if it looks silly on me probably have to send it back.
> 
> 6" wrist, 43.5mm diameter
> 
> Excuse the pyjamas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for you for rocking that tank of a watch! Probably the only oris I could pull off is the 36mm version of the aquis.


----------



## jetcash

Skmei-Shock, 43mm buttons included. 6in wrist.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

I wear my watches D_244 style 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown

Squale 30 Atmos on a 6.5" wrist, case size 42mm, lug to lug(from Gnomon states 49mm) but when I measured it with my calipers I got 50.5mm.









Davosa Ternos, 40mm case, 48mm lug to lug.









Squale 30 Atmos, classic model.


----------



## studiompd

drttown said:


> Squale 30 Atmos on a 6.5" wrist, case size 42mm, lug to lug(from Gnomon states 49mm) but when I measured it with my calipers I got 50.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 12381797


Nice Squales! What's the difference between the 30 and 50atmos? Hands and ceramic bezel?


----------



## drttown

Thank you. I really am not sure what the difference is between the 30 Atmos and the 50 Atmos, as I have never really looked at the 50 Atmos. I think it is the same size, and same movement, but the case design is obviously different.



studiompd said:


> Nice Squales! What's the difference between the 30 and 50atmos? Hands and ceramic bezel?


----------



## Relo60

New to me, UN Marine Diver, 40mm, lug width 20mm, lug to lug is 45mm, height 11mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

drttown said:


> Squale 30 Atmos on a 6.5" wrist, case size 42mm, lug to lug(from Gnomon states 49mm) but when I measured it with my calipers I got 50.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 12381797
> 
> 
> Davosa Ternos, 40mm case, 48mm lug to lug.
> 
> View attachment 12381799
> 
> 
> Squale 30 Atmos, classic model.
> 
> View attachment 12381801


Nice Squale's indeed. Now I know how they would wear on my 6.5" wrist. I'm diggin the size of the classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown

It should fit you fine. I am 5'10" and weigh about 160, so I am not a very big person. Just FYI, I started with smaller watches, 37-39mm and always thought that I would stay in that range, as I did not like bigger watches. However, I stepped up to the 40mm Davosa and a 40mm Squale 20 Atmos, and got used to the size. I then went for the bigger, 42mm, Squale 30 Atmos.... the only problem with that is when I put on the smaller 40mm watches, they look too small, and then I grab for the 30 Atmos, again!!!



fogbound said:


> Nice Squale's indeed. Now I know how they would wear on my 6.5" wrist. I'm diggin the size of the classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

Tudor Black Bay 36 on a 6.25" wrist.


----------



## wilfreb

S









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Christopher Ward, 40mm case on a 6.5-6.75" wrist. I need to get a shot of it from farther away, but its shorter lugs make it manageable and still give that dial a chance to shine.


----------



## mac44

@sir-guy - sorry for late response mate. My Hamilton has eta 2824 inside, with 28800 bph frequency. Don't know how much is that in Hz. 

Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## EA-Sport

Pelagos ETA 42mm on my 6.5inch wrist..I guess the short lugs help...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport

CW slimline 37mm (I think) square hand wind on my 6.5inch wrist














I bought 2, 1 for me and 1 for my dad...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@EA-Sport, it's hard to get that blue to show up properly in photos, isn't it? Here are a few more shots of mine showing how it sits on my wrist. If it were like 38-39mm instead I wouldn't mind, but 40mm still works on this for me.

This top photo is the best example of how it looks in real life, I think.





































I will get a lug-to-lug measurement and report back. I think for us small-wrist folks, it's a good example of how case size is important to consider, but lug-to-lug is arguably as important or more so for figuring out if a watch will wear properly.


----------



## mui.richard

Sir-Guy said:


> @EA-Sport, it's hard to get that blue to show up properly in photos, isn't it? Here are a few more shots of mine showing how it sits on my wrist. If it were like 38-39mm instead I wouldn't mind, but 40mm still works on this for me.
> 
> This top photo is the best example of how it looks in real life, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get a lug-to-lug measurement and report back. I think for us small-wrist folks, it's a good example of how case size is important to consider, but lug-to-lug is arguably as important or more so for figuring out if a watch will wear properly.


My 2 cents on photographing that blue, cell phones will have a tough time recreating it... while you'll probably need a good camera and lens combo to capture the minute color gradations, you'll still need color calibrated software and hardware to render it right 










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@mui.richard, I love it! I saw some of your photos of that one a few weeks ago on here and had to save one to look at later. That blue is something else and you did a great job capturing it.

It's frustrating to try to share photos of this new watch with friends by phone and insist, "It looks much better in person!"

Thanks for sharing. Your watch looks great on you!


----------



## mui.richard

Sir-Guy said:


> @mui.richard, I love it! I saw some of your photos of that one a few weeks ago on here and had to save one to look at later. That blue is something else and you did a great job capturing it.
> 
> It's frustrating to try to share photos of this new watch with friends by phone and insist, "It looks much better in person!"
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Your watch looks great on you!


No sweat! It's what the forum is for right?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct

New arrival thanks to OfficerCamp!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

stratct said:


> New arrival thanks to OfficerCamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Nice orient. Is that the Goldeneye?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct

Indeed it is!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

small wrist shot/ don't know why watch this is, mom got it from her grandma, it's manual wind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

40.2mm on 6.5" wrist:









Heavy watch on the wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Sir-Guy said:


> Christopher Ward, 40mm case on a 6.5-6.75" wrist. I need to get a shot of it from farther away, but its shorter lugs make it manageable and still give that dial a chance to shine.


Excellent pick up.


----------



## mui.richard

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191

Only way I wear my big watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone

6.75 inches

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V , 42.5mm diameter, 11.8mm height, 22mm lug width and 49mm lug to lug on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BerutoSenpai




----------



## jetcash

Casio MRW

Time to feed the cat.

















Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

I've been eyeing a Seiko SNE107P1 for a well over a year but always dismissed it because of the folded end-links (I know I'm a horrible person). I love the starfish bezel and the day/date V158 caliber. Anyhow I finally bit the bullet and couldn't be happier. It wears great at about 40mm and 48mm lug to lug. The alignment is perfect on mine (it looks off at 12 O'clock but it's just the photo angle). Even the day/date lines up which appeared to be a problem on earlier versions of this movement. I still wish the bracelet had solid end links and it does rattle a bit (the polished bits on each link slide off when a link is removed) but it exceeded my expectations when I handled it. I've got a Bond NATO ready to go if I don't like wearing it on the bracelet. If you're looking for a smaller Seiko Solar Diver this is a great option.

Here's a shot on my 6.5" wrist:


----------



## mui.richard

Limited edition Christopher Ward C50 Malvern Chronometer MK. II



















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@mi6_, thanks for the suggestion and photo. I'm kind of in the market for a Seiko solar diver and didn't know about this one. I will check it out!


----------



## siranak

New pickup today - Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Classic Medium on a 6.5 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Grand Seiko SBGR051, 37mm case on 6" wrist




























Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@siranak, that Reverso looks great. Do you have any issues with yours rotating to the outside edge of your wrist or does it do well staying put?


----------



## vujen

Hi! This is my Carrera reissue on my 6" wrist.


----------



## vujen

...and my rare 36mm Railmaster on my 6'' wrist.


----------



## siranak

Sir-Guy said:


> @siranak, that Reverso looks great. Do you have any issues with yours rotating to the outside edge of your wrist or does it do well staying put?


Cheers Sir-Guy,

At least up till now I'm not getting much movement if at all being that the strap is brand new, and I tend to wear my straps tights to the point of occasional carpal tunnel syndrome 

A few people raised the same thing to me though... I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm not sure if it's the case with all Reverso, but this one seems to have a slightly curved caseback, which is perhaps helping to avoid rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

siranak said:


> Cheers Sir-Guy,
> 
> At least up till now I'm not getting much movement if at all being that the strap is brand new, and I tend to wear my straps tights to the point of occasional carpal tunnel syndrome
> 
> A few people raised the same thing to me though... I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm not sure if it's the case with all Reverso, but this one seems to have a slightly curved caseback, which is perhaps helping to avoid rotation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. It looks good on you! I have about the same size wrist and have a little trouble with some tanks for the rotating reason. Looking forward to hearing your impressions as you continue to wear it.


----------



## jetcash

34mm on 6in.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II on 6.5" wrist. 38.5mm diameter, 48.5mm lug to lug, 8.8mm height and 20mm lug length.


----------



## mi6_

jetcash said:


> 34mm on 6in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


And I thought Seiko had alignment issues...lol. What an odd design. This would drive me nuts.


----------



## jetcash

mi6_ said:


> And I thought Seiko had alignment issues...lol. What an odd design. This would drive me nuts.


It works surprisingly well when holding handlebars. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk
Ha! That's supposed to be a bicycle. It just printed the frame on my screen!


----------



## Relo60

For today UN Marine Diver, 40mm, 11mm height, l to l 45mm, 20mm height on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jetcash

The tiny Swatch!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> For today UN Marine Diver, 40mm, 11mm height, l to l 45mm, 20mm height on 6.5" wrist.





Relo60 said:


> View attachment 12407131




Wow, lots going on in that one. Half skeleton hands, a dial texture I've never seen before, and multi-colored hand- first I've seen. Do they fully lume or only the white part?


----------



## knebo

Just married!
Relaxing at Lake Geneva with my first ring and my first mechanical watch. 
Tudor Heritage Ranger with original Tudor fabric strap (new release, available instead of camo-strap; also new: darker brown leather strap - I'll post it soon).
--> 41mm on 17cm/6.7inch wrist


----------



## Sir-Guy

Congratulations, @knebo! That's exciting! Lovely strap; I like how the red in it complements the seconds hand.

Here's a few of one I was wearing yesterday on my wrist, about the same size as yours so that's good to see how a Ranger looks on you (I've been considering one).


----------



## king larry

knebo said:


> Just married!
> Relaxing at Lake Geneva with my first ring and my first mechanical watch.
> Tudor Heritage Ranger with original Tudor fabric strap (new release, available instead of camo-strap; also new: darker brown leather strap - I'll post it soon).
> --> 41mm on 17cm/6.7inch wrist
> 
> View attachment 12410813


Congrats, that looks good on you.


----------



## cageracer

Seiko Turtle SRP 777 on a 6.5", fairly flat and bony wrist.

It's a touch big, really, and my next watch will be smaller.


----------



## WastedYears




----------



## Redleg25

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12411229


Love the strap!


----------



## Redleg25

My Speedy and my three year old daughter. Gotta start'em young!


----------



## studiompd

cageracer said:


> Seiko Turtle SRP 777 on a 6.5", fairly flat and bony wrist.
> It's a touch big, really, and my next watch will be smaller.


If you don't mind a little vintage, the 6309 7040/9 has smaller dims and I think would wear well on your wrist.



knebo said:


> Just married!
> Relaxing at Lake Geneva with my first ring and my first mechanical watch.
> Tudor Heritage Ranger with original Tudor fabric strap (new release, available instead of camo-strap; also new: darker brown leather strap - I'll post it soon).
> --> 41mm on 17cm/6.7inch wrist
> 
> View attachment 12410813





WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12411229


Love the ranger but too big for me, and would love to have an explorer but out of my budget so here's my vision of the two


----------



## Relo60

studiompd said:


> Wow, lots going on in that one. Half skeleton hands, a dial texture I've never seen before, and multi-colored hand- first I've seen. Do they fully lume or only the white part?


Thank you for the compliments. The lume is on the white part and of course the minute markers plus the 12 marker. The hands kinda reminds me of my Omega SmP.

Cheers


----------



## Relo60

Seiko SRP279, 41.4mm measured from 9 to 3 w/o crown, 12mm height, 47mm lug to lug, 22mm lug width on my 6.5" left wrist.

Happy Tuesday guys and girls.


----------



## Jimmyyoung7

New Glycine Combat Sub on Nato. Also, long time admirer of the forum, first post.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Jimmyyoung7 said:


> New Glycine Combat Sub on Nato. Also, long time admirer of the forum, first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Welcome to forums! Good thread to start in, and good watch to start with.


----------



## JackThursby

Here's mine.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

studiompd said:


> If you don't mind a little vintage, the 6309 7040/9 has smaller dims and I think would wear well on your wrist.
> 
> Love the ranger but too big for me, and would love to have an explorer but out of my budget so here's my vision of the two


That looks good bro! Is it finished?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## studiompd

joepac said:


> That looks good bro! Is it finished?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Not yet Waiting for the rest of my tools which should come in today, then hopefully I can start the surgery!


----------



## Synequano

6.5 inch wrist

39mm (not my watch)









44mm (sample piece)


----------



## studiompd

Snk803


----------



## jimbizzle

Hamilton Jazzmaster small second


----------



## pyddet

6.25 inch wrist checking in again after a vintage buying spree.


----------



## Sillygoose

Archimede Outdoor Protect, courtesy of a sale from a member.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## JackThursby

pyddet said:


> 6.25 inch wrist checking in again after a vintage buying spree.


Liked the first one, but that Tudor is sweet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274

6.5" wrist with Seiko SKX009 comin' right up. Perfect sports watch!


----------



## Btreichel87

Sir-Guy said:


> Congratulations, @knebo! That's exciting! Lovely strap; I like how the red in it complements the seconds hand.
> 
> Here's a few of one I was wearing yesterday on my wrist, about the same size as yours so that's good to see how a Ranger looks on you (I've been considering one).


That's a beautiful blue.


----------



## Relo60

Rolex Sub no date 40mm on 6.5" wrists


----------



## mui.richard

Explorer II 216570, 42mm on 6" wrist


















Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve

Reverso large with seconds hand (duo face ) on my 6.8 wrist.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

First mod (snk base):








And just picked up this skx013 (45 x 38mm x 12.5mm):


----------



## studiompd

mui.richard said:


> Explorer II 216570, 42mm on 6" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Good inspiration for my next gmt mod!


----------



## joepac

studiompd said:


> First mod (snk base):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just picked up this skx013 (45 x 38mm x 12.5mm):


The mod looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

joepac said:


> The mod looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks! BTW, got the seoncds hand working on the Tiger, thanks for tips on that one


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

The 013 is a must have for all wrists <7":


----------



## mui.richard

Christopher Ward C1 Grand Malvern 5-day chronometer

That blue sunburst dial is just perfect!










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

cuthbert said:


> The 013 is a must have for all wrists <7":


Completely agree. Surprised it hasn't been posted more on this thread, or maybe I missed 'em. Fits much better than the skx173 I've been test driving, and doesn't feel top-heavy or imbalanced as I've read others complain about.


----------



## cuthbert

studiompd said:


> Completely agree. Surprised it hasn't been posted more on this thread, or maybe I missed 'em. Fits much better than the skx173 I've been test driving, and doesn't feel top-heavy or imbalanced as I've read others complain about.


I just received it this friday, my main regret is that I can't find a solid jubilee bracelet for it.

And yesterday after few days of good timekeeping gained 30 seconds in one day. Weird.

Today I switched to my usual office watch, also a Seiko:









But I must confess I am starting to feel the weight and especially the thickness of the case.


----------



## studiompd

cuthbert said:


> I just received it this friday, my main regret is that I can't find a solid jubilee bracelet for it.
> 
> And yesterday after few days of good timekeeping gained 30 seconds in one day. Weird.
> 
> Today I switched to my usual office watch, also a Seiko:
> 
> View attachment 12428415
> 
> 
> But I must confess I am starting to feel the weight and especially the thickness of the case.


Beat me by a day, got mine Saturday Beautiful GS!


----------



## cuthbert

studiompd said:


> Beat me by a day, got mine Saturday Beautiful GS!


Which one? Show it!


----------



## mac44

SARB033 on my 6.3" wrist (can't wait for Omega SMP midsize to arrive so I could post it here also )









Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Great strap choice, @mac44. That looks great on you.


----------



## studiompd

studiompd said:


> Beat me by a day, got mine Saturday Beautiful GS!


Sorry, cuthbert, was talking about the skx013. Mine got delivered last weekend (posted a pic several posts up). I wish I had a GS to share here, what reference is yours?


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Frank Sinatra 39mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## studiompd

cuthbert said:


> And yesterday after few days of good timekeeping gained 30 seconds in one day. Weird.


Forgot to ask if the timekeeping fixed itself. It couldve gotten magnetized, supposedly can happen even if you don't put it near the normal magnetizing suspects (speakers, microwaves, etc). Did you buy it new or used?


----------



## artefact0

Shark 6105 on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## cuthbert

studiompd said:


> Sorry, cuthbert, was talking about the skx013. Mine got delivered last weekend (posted a pic several posts up). I wish I had a GS to share here, what reference is yours?


Ah! Sorry!

Mine is a SGBH051, high beat (36.000bpm), limited edition with blue dial.

It's a little too conservative for my usual taste, but I couldn't say no to that kind of blue. I am vulnerable to blue.









Turtle, 44 mm x 48mm.









Blue Neptune 40mm perfectly square...pretty hard to find.



studiompd said:


> Forgot to ask if the timekeeping fixed itself. It couldve gotten magnetized, supposedly can happen even if you don't put it near the normal magnetizing suspects (speakers, microwaves, etc). Did you buy it new or used?


I don't know what happened, I never magnetised a watch, in the last two days unworn gained few seconds again...this evening I reset it (it was at +52 sec) and I decided to wear it again.


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Black Bay S&G









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Black Bay S&G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Nice camera. Nikon F3?

This is my Longines Istituto Idrografico Marina Militare. And my Canon F-1N:


----------



## vujen

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Black Bay S&G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Interesting... your wrist size?


----------



## mui.richard

cuthbert said:


> Nice camera. Nikon F3?
> 
> This is my Longines Istituto Idrografico Marina Militare. And my Canon F-1N:
> 
> View attachment 12431833


F4....although I do have an F3 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

vujen said:


> Interesting... your wrist size?


6"

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991

Speedy Date on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## vujen

mui.richard said:


> 6"


Thank you! I have a 5.9" wrist, I always thought that this Tudor were too big for me, but it fits perfectly on you! 
I have to try one of these BBs, thank you again.


----------



## artefact0

mui.richard said:


> Tudor Black Bay S&G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


I like both, BB and F4!:-!


----------



## Relo60

NTH Nacken Vintage Blue 40mm diameter, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug width, 48mm lug to lug length on 6.5" left wrist.


----------



## ndrew3

carfanatic991 said:


> Speedy Date on 6.5" wrist.


Is this case the same as the one on the speedy pro?


----------



## sonofeve

6 3/4









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

Black Bay 36 on 6.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jament

Orient on a 6.25" wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP 41mm on 6.5"


----------



## WatchHoliday

studiompd said:


> First mod (snk base):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just picked up this skx013 (45 x 38mm x 12.5mm):


Another SKX013 here 










And this is what I'm wearing today!


----------



## mac44

@sir-guy - thanks 
Here is another small watch on my 6.3' wrist. Omega SMP midsize. Ordered some perlon straps for it. Will post when they arrive. Will order Hirsch pure for it these days and post when I try it. 









Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Nice! I have the slightly earlier version of that (without the red). It's a nice one and a cool size for sure.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Oris Diver 65 on <6.5" wrist.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## cuthbert

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Oris Diver 65 on <6.5" wrist.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


More pics please!Especially the side and the clasp..


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

cuthbert said:


> More pics please!Especially the side and the clasp..


Well, since you asked...picture heavy post


















Plus the obligatory lume shot, that you didn't request specifically, but want to see, nonetheless









Excuse the uninspired set up, I am at work, soon 24h shift 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## studiompd

WatchHoliday said:


> Another SKX013 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what I'm wearing today!


Need more skx013s!


----------



## cayabo

More SKX013 (Dagaz dial & hands).
6-¾" wrist


----------



## studiompd

cayabo said:


> More SKX013 (Dagaz dial & hands).
> 6-¾" wrist
> 
> View attachment 12437919


Nice Cayabo! I see you went the no chapter ring route. The markers on the dial more than make up for it, looks great! I just wish there were more mod friendly bezel options (yokobies is the only one I know of that offers any).


----------



## cayabo

studiompd said:


> Nice Cayabo! I see you went the no chapter ring route. The markers on the dial more than make up for it, looks great! I just wish there were more mod friendly bezel options (yokobies is the only one I know of that offers any).


Thanks.

Like you say, the "no chapter ring route" is about the only choice.
If I did it again, I'd get hands that were a little longer and fully lumed (instead of black outline).


----------



## studiompd

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Like you say, the "no chapter ring route" is about the only choice.
> If I did it again, I'd get hands that were a little longer and fully lumed (instead of black outline).


where'd you source the hands?


----------



## cayabo

I got the mod from a WUS member and was told both the dial and hands came from Dagaz.


----------



## mac44

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Oris Diver 65 on <6.5" wrist.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Nice combo with that 65 model on a 6.5" wrist. I am eyeing that model for quite some time. Congratulations 

Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

mac44 said:


> Nice combo with that 65 model on a 6.5" wrist. I am eyeing that model for quite some time. Congratulations
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


Thanks man!

Unfortunately it is not my watch. I've been eyeing it since it came out and always tried to get my fingers on one until a friend of mine bought it. Now I borrowed it for a couple of days to test-drive it and get the "feel". In Exchange i gave him my näcken vintage blue - as a result he bought a NTH for himself. Now I'll have to man up and establish equality  - but I am leaning towards the dark blue one...gotta sell something before, though...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mui.richard

216570 on 6" wrist










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Well, since you asked...picture heavy post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the obligatory lume shot, that you didn't request specifically, but want to see, nonetheless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the uninspired set up, I am at work, soon 24h shift
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Thank you but I meant on your wrist ! 

No diver extension I assume....


----------



## artefact0

mui.richard said:


> 216570 on 6" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


I love this watch forever!!


----------



## WatchHoliday

Minimatik!


----------



## cuthbert

One of the biggest watches I have:









Amphibia 090 has a total case height of 50mm it covers my entire wrist.


----------



## siranak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glylex

36mm on a 6.5"


----------



## cuthbert

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, you definitely are a man of wealth and taste, but you didn't tell us your wrist size.

For me, again SKX013.









On the right wrist.


----------



## siranak

cuthbert said:


> Sir, you definitely are a man of wealth and taste, but you didn't tell us your wrist size.
> 
> For me, again SKX013.
> 
> View attachment 12441333
> 
> 
> On the right wrist.


Thanks cuthbert, I'm a 6.5 wrist and the watch is a really short 40mm lug to lug. I've gone from owning 46mm watches down to this, and it's by far the best a watch has ever fit me.










Excited to find out about the SKX013, I've long wanted a seiko diver and never knew they made a midsize. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

cuthbert said:


> Thank you but I meant on your wrist !
> 
> No diver extension I assume....




























Okay, my bad. Let's see if this will suffice 

No Diver extension.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Uros TSI

37.5mm on a 7.0'' wrist.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

cuthbert said:


> One of the biggest watches I have:
> 
> View attachment 12440189
> 
> 
> Amphibia 090 has a total case height of 50mm it covers my entire wrist.


Always wanted to know what a 090 would look like on me. Thanks!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Seller advertised midsized, but was actually full size. I should have checked the hands better. Oh, well. 6in wrist. 









The watch was so grody, it was disgusting. Now it is clean.









At least it wasn't a full size Invicta!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991

ndrew3 said:


> Is this case the same as the one on the speedy pro?


The case on the Speedmaster Date is 40mm. Speedmaster Date was the predecessor to the Speedmaster Racing nomenclature these days for Omega. So it's is smaller than the speedy Pro.


----------



## Relo60

On 6.5" left wrist, Seiko sarb017 38mm, 12mm height, 46mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width.


----------



## cuthbert

siranak said:


> Excited to find out about the SKX013, I've long wanted a seiko diver and never knew they made a midsize. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 013 is about 44mm lug to lug, it's a small diver, it wears smaller than the dimensions might may you think.









Here you can see the difference between the 013 and the Amphibia 420, my previously smaller diver, the Vostok looks like a giant despite of being just 1 mm larger, expecially because of the thick bezel and the small dial diameter (27mm vs. 31mm).



jetcash said:


> Always wanted to know what a 090 would look like on me. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It's a big watch, but somewhat proportionate If you think it's too big you can get a 420 (see above) or look for a vintage Soviet Tonneau, they are like the 090 but 38 mm width and scaled down in proportion.


----------



## joepac

Glylex said:


> 36mm on a 6.5"
> 
> View attachment 12441155


I wish the Incursore II came in a 40mm or at least 42mm. I got one in a 44mm and it is one of my largest watches. I tend to wear it in casual situations when a wrist clock doesn't look too passe'. A 38 or that 36 looks great on a 6.5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Got this watch as it is one of a few if not the only one that spells out the day in its entirety. Hamilton Khaki King at 40mm, 11.4mm height, 49.3mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width on 6.5" left wrist.


----------



## jetcash

cuthbert said:


> I
> 
> It's a big watch, but somewhat proportionate If you think it's too big you can get a 420 (see above) or look for a vintage Soviet Tonneau, they are like the 090 but 38 mm width and scaled down in proportion.


I'm a fan of Vostok, too. I have the 710 ministry case now and I love it!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Tried on a friend's Rangeman. I think it's a little too big for my ~6.6" wrist!










In comparison to a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (38mm).


----------



## studiompd

joepac said:


> I wish the Incursore II came in a 40mm or at least 42mm. I got one in a 44mm and it is one of my largest watches. I tend to wear it in casual situations when a wrist clock doesn't look too passe'. A 38 or that 36 looks great on a 6.5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I'd love a california dial that's <40mm, but they all seem to be on huge watches, that glycine for example.


----------



## danilapanfilov

studiompd said:


> I'd love a california dial that's <40mm, but they all seem to be on huge watches, that glycine for example.


Seems your best and maybe even the only one option is to mod a Seiko5 with an aftermarket dial *shrugs* Haven't come across any readily available California dial watches smaller than 42mm. Well, there are RXW ZeroMaster and Zerographer that are both 39mm; if you ever can find one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

38mm on 6.75" wrist:


----------



## studiompd

danilapanfilov said:


> Seems your best and maybe even the only one option is to mod a Seiko5 with an aftermarket dial *shrugs* Haven't come across any readily available California dial watches smaller than 42mm. Well, there are RXW ZeroMaster and Zerographer that are both 39mm; if you ever can find one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And this is why I have an snk to mod


----------



## Glylex

joepac said:


> I wish the Incursore II came in a 40mm or at least 42mm. I got one in a 44mm and it is one of my largest watches. I tend to wear it in casual situations when a wrist clock doesn't look too passe'. A 38 or that 36 looks great on a 6.5.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I should say that the photo was taken fairly close so that the watch appears to occupy about as much wrist as a 38mm does IRL when I look at the time.

My resolve not to go over 38mm is slowly being dissolved by exposure to photos on this forum, and by watches like the Oris 65 40mm and the Visitor Vale Park Officer.


----------



## Vetinari67

cuthbert said:


> One of the biggest watches I have:
> 
> View attachment 12440189
> 
> 
> Amphibia 090 has a total case height of 50mm it covers my entire wrist.


Thanks for posting the pic, Cuthbert. Do you have a 710 as well? Am wondering how that might look on a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## cuthbert

Vetinari67 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic, Cuthbert. Do you have a 710 as well? Am wondering how that might look on a 6.5 inch wrist.


I have it but I am not a fan of that case, I have an original Soviet Ministry that is so much better:









It appears they recently modified the 710 to make it look like more like the original one, in particular the crown appears to be semi-recessed, or so they say.

Visit the Russian forum for more details.


----------



## Vetinari67

cuthbert said:


> I have it but I am not a fan of that case, I have an original Soviet Ministry that is so much better:
> 
> View attachment 12450821
> 
> 
> It appears they recently modified the 710 to make it look like more like the original one, in particular the crown appears to be semi-recessed, or so they say.
> 
> Visit the Russian forum for more details.


Thanks, that original Ministry case looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Vetinari67 said:


> Thanks for posting the pic, Cuthbert. Do you have a 710 as well? Am wondering how that might look on a 6.5 inch wrist.


This is my 710. I have a 6in wrist. Bet it would look very proportional on 6.5. It's 45mm lug to lug.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

BB S&G on 6" wrist









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

jetcash said:


> This is my 710. I have a 6in wrist. Bet it would look very proportional on 6.5. It's 45mm lug to lug.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thanks, jetcash! Much appreciated. A Phibby is definitely in my future now ... the hard part is deciding on which case!


----------



## cuthbert

jetcash said:


> This is my 710. I have a 6in wrist. Bet it would look very proportional on 6.5. It's 45mm lug to lug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


If you notice the Soviet Ministry is at least 1 mm wider and has more helical sides, it gives the impression it's slimmer and has an almost perfectly square shape.









Since we are talking about Vostoks this is one of my Neptuns:


----------



## Synequano

44.5 mm case on 6.5 inch somewhat flat wrist


----------



## Vetinari67

cuthbert said:


> Since we are talking about Vostoks this is one of my Neptuns:
> 
> View attachment 12451909


----------



## Vetinari67

Synequano said:


> 44.5 mm case on 6.5 inch somewhat flat wrist


Wow! 44.5mm? You pull that off really well. Looks good.


----------



## Synequano

Vetinari67 said:


> Wow! 44.5mm? You pull that off really well. Looks good.


The main trick is to take the wrist shot a bit further so the watch looks natural on the wrist

My biggest watch is 52mm short lugged emperor tuna but if I take mirror shot,it looks okay (as a tool watch)










But if I take a close up shot...










Natural distance shot


----------



## cuthbert

Vetinari67 said:


>


I also have the green post Soviet one, here with the Doxa and the blue Neptun:









And a green modern one, but not here. Great case the 960!


----------



## studiompd

Skx173 case


----------



## biogon

Tudor Black Bay 36 on 5 7/8".

551A1065 by J. Law, on Flickr


----------



## Kurt Behm

Looks great!


----------



## ndrew3

My new pickup! Wears amazingly comfortably, definitely recommend the 104 to anyone with smaller wrists.


----------



## ngtung.le

ndrew3 said:


> My new pickup! Wears amazingly comfortably, definitely recommend the 104 to anyone with smaller wrists.


How the white dial compare with the black one? I am thinking to get either one.

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glylex

36mm on 6.5" again but from farther away, more as it would look to other people.


----------



## soaking.fused

biogon said:


> 551A1065 by J. Law, on Flickr


Pure class.


----------



## soaking.fused

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 12451909


Wow. 



ndrew3 said:


> My new pickup! Wears amazingly comfortably, definitely recommend the 104 to anyone with smaller wrists.


I love the white dial 104 as well the black one. Great pickup and congrats on your new Sinn!



biogon said:


> 551A1065 by J. Law, on Flickr


Pure class!


----------



## sonofeve

Jlc reverso









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM8

Seiko SKX013 on my 6.5" wrist. I Like to stay 38mm diameter or less.


----------



## OrolgioPete

I love this thread! Haha nice pics everyone


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks. SARB017 39mm (38.5), 12mm high, 46.5mm lug to lug length, 20mm lug width on 6.5" left wrist.


----------



## WatchHoliday

sonofeve said:


> Jlc reverso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


Love it! Is this the medium size?


----------



## Relo60

ndrew3 said:


> My new pickup! Wears amazingly comfortably, definitely recommend the 104 to anyone with smaller wrists.


Congrats on the 104. Well done. Always wanted a 104 or the Anniversary 556. What is your wrist size if I might ask?


----------



## ndrew3

ngtung.le said:


> How the white dial compare with the black one? I am thinking to get either one.
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


I actually never had a chance to see either in-person before I bought, so tough to say. I think the white is a little more casual, the perfect everyday watch for me. I usually hate white dials so when I saw this one and liked it, knew I had to have it.


----------



## ndrew3

Relo60 said:


> Congrats on the 104. Well done. Always wanted a 104 or the Anniversary 556. What is your wrist size if I might ask?


Mine is just over 6.5", about 51-52 mm across the top. I have a few mm past the lugs on both sides and the strap bows out around my wrist on both sides. The strap it came with was massive though, but I bought a leather hole punch and fixed that right up.

Also I've been wearing it every day since I got it (like 10 or so days maybe?), and at this point it's gained about 5 seconds total, which is pretty amazing in my mind.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Here's a picture of my 10 year old son wearing a 40mm scout on his current 5 3/4 inch wrist.

20170904_162923 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## sonofeve

WatchHoliday said:


> Love it! Is this the medium size?


Large dude. Thx

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradhan

In respective order:

40mm Ball

38mm Alpina

41mm Tag

35mm JLC

38mm Sinn

6.5ish inch wrist.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Sinatra at 39mm, 20mm lug width, 48mm lug to lug, 9mm height. 39mm is the sweet spot for me for dress watches. Depending on the curve of the lugs. This one curves just about right.


----------



## mac44

Omega SMP mid size on 6.3 " wrist 









Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## melburn833

My biggest watch









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

bradhan said:


> In respective order:
> 
> 40mm Ball
> 
> 38mm Alpina
> 
> 41mm Tag
> 
> 35mm JLC
> 
> 38mm Sinn
> 
> 6.5ish inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Well-chosen sized watches. I have the same Alpina incoming!


----------



## studiompd

mac44 said:


> Omega SMP mid size on 6.3 " wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


That's how a watch should be worn, well done!


----------



## yvrclimber

35.5 mm by the book, though I measure it at 37mm. Just bought it yesterday.

Omega Seamaster Reduced CART edition










Timing my eggs this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mac44

@ studiompd - thanks mate. You got your sizing pretty accurate as well. I also tried that sinn which you are wearing. Alot of watch for relatively small price, so congrats on that one and the rest of collection. 

Poslano sa mog Samsung uređaja.


----------



## Bronte




----------



## cuthbert

melburn833 said:


> My biggest watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


The Radiomir is wide but quite thin, good choice for small wrists.

I already posted this in another thread, however...vintage 6306 Turtle Kai:









I shouldn't go bigger than this.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

The 39mm Tiger Concept on my 17cm wrist:

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## studiompd

36mm TSAR (43.5mm x 36mm x 12.3mm) - Perfect size for my wrist. Sits right, no wobble, good weight. 


















8926ob - a little bigger at 47.2mm x 40mm x 13.7mm, but wears comfortably and actually sits much better on my wrist than a shorter lugged 42mm skx00x. This'll be the base for a future mod.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

41mm Halios tropik b on 6" wrist

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## studiompd

cuthbert said:


> The Radiomir is wide but quite thin, good choice for small wrists.
> 
> I already posted this in another thread, however...vintage 6306 Turtle Kai:
> 
> View attachment 12484867
> 
> 
> I shouldn't go bigger than this.


Very nice! How do the dims compare to a 6309 7040?


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4. Specs., 41mm, 13m high, lug to lug 48mm, lug width 20mm.


----------



## WatchHoliday

39mm Glycine Airman


----------



## cuthbert

Have I already posted it? 42 mm Doxa Sub300. Perfect size and most comfortable bracelet I own for my flat 6.5" wrists.


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King, 40mm (looks more like a 38mm), 20mm lug width, 49mm lug to lug and 11mm high.


----------



## studiompd

Just in: sbcm023 - 44 x 39 x 12mm


----------



## qmyster

Talk about big watch on small wrist, see 44.5mm on 6.25" wrist:



It's a precious gift from my daughter so I have to wear it even though I know it looks to big and awkward on my small wrist.


----------



## wilson007

On 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rag

Which alpina watch is that? can't find it on the website.



bradhan said:


> In respective order:
> 
> 40mm Ball
> 
> 38mm Alpina
> 
> 41mm Tag
> 
> 35mm JLC
> 
> 38mm Sinn
> 
> 6.5ish inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Rag said:


> Which alpina watch is that? can't find it on the website.


Alpina Extreme Diver 300 (AL-240), 38mm quartz version.

Alpina Diver Midsize Collection | ALPINA WATCHES (Official)


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

My 1969 Omega Geneve:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## wilson007




----------



## cayabo

42mm on 6-3/4"


----------



## Relo60

40mm, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug width, 48mm lug to lug. Really lies flat on my 6.5" wrist especially with Horween straps.


----------



## BigAl1970

qmyster said:


> Talk about big watch on small wrist, see 44.5mm on 6.25" wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a precious gift from my daughter so I have to wear it even though I know it looks to big and awkward on my small wrist.


I don't think it looks too big on you - it's a biggish watch, so you would expect it to look fairly substantial on any wrist. Maybe it just feels too big because you are used to smaller watches - I'm sure you'll get used to it. Nice gift from your daughter 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl1970

Terra Cielo Mare on my approx 6.75in (give or take) wrist. The watch is 47mm without the crown and 55mm lug to lug. Although it's at the outer limits for me sizewise, it was a watch that I've been looking for for a good long time and it's definitely a keeper.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidrox25

Trying out a black bay blue on a 6" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klokka

Halios Puck II (48mm) on 6.7" wrist


Halios Puck II by Morten T, on Flickr

and here SKX007


woodland style by Morten T, on Flickr


----------



## JessePinkman

Glycine Combat Sub on 6.5" wrist










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren

Hamilton Khaki pilot 38mm on a 6.3 wrist.


----------



## Wilson826

Relo60 said:


> Good day folks. SARB017 39mm (38.5), 12mm high, 46.5mm lug to lug length, 20mm lug width on 6.5" left wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12480575
> View attachment 12480577


Such a beautiful piece. I've been looking to get another watch and that one is probably going to be it.. That green is stunning.


----------



## studiompd

sidrox25 said:


> Trying out a black bay blue on a 6" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good on ya. Interested to hear your impressions on how it wore on your wrist (I have the same wrist size and tried one briefly).


----------



## cuthbert

Sharkey Apocalypse on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Wilson826 said:


> Such a beautiful piece. I've been looking to get another watch and that one is probably going to be it.. That green is stunning.


Thanks Wilson.

While I'm a "blues" kind of guy, this Sarb green dial really is as you said stunning especially in person.


----------



## Relo60

Timex Expedition Scout Metal, 40mm diameter, 10mm height, 48.9mm lug to lug,20mm lug width


----------



## sidrox25

Put it on a bracelet and I think it still works on a flat 6" wrist.


----------



## Sillygoose

My new A11 on 5.75" wrist









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> My new A11 on 5.75" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Very nice pick up! Is the case polished throughout?


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Very nice pick up! Is the case polished throughout?


Thanks! Yep, the case is all polished. There's also a display caseback, which was completely unexpected.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V 42.5mm, 49mm lug to lug, 11.5mm height and 20mm lug width.


----------



## cayabo

Ø33mm Timex Marlin Repro on 6-3/4" wrist:


----------



## Jcepe55

IWC BIG CROWN 44mm


----------



## cuthbert

How to make a 43.80 mm watch work on a 6.5":

- 43.8mm including shroud (which covers 200 degrees of the case)
- diameter of the case 42mm
- the case is deeply dished and tapers at the buttom
- diameter of the bezel 40mm
- diameter of the dial 29mm
- thickness about 11.5mm
- case height 48 (lug to lug about 46)
- crown positioned in a non intrusive position

Results: the watch that I supposed would have been large wears like a 39 mm Amphibia.


----------



## trott3r

I find the clasp low qualitysandthe ratchet mmoveson its own ny040


----------



## studiompd

Just picked up this Alpina. Its a fun little quartz, perfect for grocery gettin'

Alpina Extreme Diver 300 (44 x 36mm)


----------



## Relo60

Sillygoose said:


> My new A11 on 5.75" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Very nice pick up. Very good watch strap combo.


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Sinatra edition. 39mm diameter, 9.3mm height, 45.3mm lug to lug. Lug width 19.2mm


----------



## Hogan1976




----------



## Sillygoose

Relo60 said:


> Very nice pick up. Very good watch strap combo.


Thanks! I'm very happy with it. =)

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## sonofeve

Reverso large duoface. About 7 or less wrist.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan1976

7" wrist


----------



## wilson007

6.5" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Scurfa Diver One, 40mm diameter, 12mm height, lug to lug 47.5mm, 20mm lug width.


----------



## Synequano

How's this for size? Close up of 47mm behemoth on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Hogan1976




----------



## montres




----------



## mui.richard

216570 on 6" wrist










Just can't leave the S&G though... very versatile despite being a two tone










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver 40mm, 11mm height,20mm lug width, 45.5mm lug to lug length.

View attachment 12513389


----------



## Sid el hadi

Greetings from Casablanca!
Blessed with a girly 6.2 inch wrist. Here are my current watches:
37mm RW tango 
38mm Skx 013
39mm tissot PR 100

Next up, planning to go more serious with a SMP but thorn between the 36mm (too small) and the 41 (too big) what do you guys think?


----------



## Hogan1976




----------



## studiompd

Sid el hadi said:


> Greetings from Casablanca!
> Blessed with a girly 6.2 inch wrist. Here are my current watches:
> 37mm RW tango
> 38mm Skx 013
> 39mm tissot PR 100
> 
> Next up, planning to go more serious with a SMP but thorn between the 36mm (too small) and the 41 (too big) what do you guys think?


I think the 36mm would fit you fine.


----------



## Relo60

Sid el hadi said:


> Greetings from Casablanca!
> Blessed with a girly 6.2 inch wrist. Here are my current watches:
> 37mm RW tango
> 38mm Skx 013
> 39mm tissot PR 100
> 
> Next up, planning to go more serious with a SMP but thorn between the 36mm (too small) and the 41 (too big) what do you guys think?


Omega SmP 36mm will fit you just right.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve at 40mm diameter, 12mm height, 48mm lug to lug and 22mm lug width.


----------



## tenderfoot

My new Seiko SRP775.

22mm lug width
44mm case

I like it and unfortunately can't find a good new diver watch that's smaller.

Do you think it looks too big on my 6" wrist?


----------



## cuthbert

tenderfoot said:


> My new Seiko SRP775.
> 
> 22mm lug width
> 44mm case
> 
> I like it and unfortunately can't find a good new diver watch that's smaller.
> 
> Do you think it looks too big on my 6" wrist?


Try the SKX013 or if you have money the SLA017.

Yes it's too big, but here it's me with a 6.5" trying to make a GS diver look fine:









It doesn't fit.

:-----(


----------



## tenderfoot

Thanks cuthbert. 

Sigh, I so like the colors on this SRP775. I can identify with "trying to make a xxxxxx diver look fine." How many times I've done that trying different divers on my wrist. 

I've tried both the SKX007 and 013, gave up cos of the busy dial and no hand-winding. 

I might try Scurfa next. Paul had a new Diver One range coming. Hope it works!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

tenderfoot said:


> My new Seiko SRP775.
> 
> 22mm lug width
> 44mm case
> 
> I like it and unfortunately can't find a good new diver watch that's smaller.
> 
> Do you think it looks too big on my 6" wrist?


Can you post a wrist shot from a different angle? Maybe farther away. From the one you posted, it looks really large. However, I have a smaller wrist than you and I tried on the SRP773 and thought it looked okay with a smidge of overhang.

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## tenderfoot

Does this look any better?










Or this?

Any pic of yours?


----------



## danilapanfilov

tenderfoot said:


> Does this look any better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?
> 
> Any pic of yours?


It does look better. 
It still looks (too) big. 
I'd say it works fine with a pool/weekend outfit. Probably not so much with office/casual. 
If you're comfortable (I mean physical comfortable) wearing it* you're good to go just don't try wearing it with a suit.

*I had thoughts about SRP775 not once. But learned that 42mm is wearable (for me) on 6.5" wrist but 38-40mm feels way better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

tenderfoot said:


> Does this look any better?
> 
> Or this?
> 
> Any pic of yours?


I think it looks better in those pics. It looks a little loose in the second pic. As danilapanfilov said, with the size, it'll probably work better with casual wear.

This is the only pic I have of the SRP773 on me. I'm waiting for the NTH DevilRay. =)









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## tenderfoot

Any better in t-shirt?

Really appreciated your thoughts, guys.

I was really hoping for this to be my only watch for work and weekends. Looks like I may have to rethink. I'm getting a Borealis strap to go with it too. And maybe a BC 324.

Thing is, I'm aiming to be a 1-watch guy. I'm quite new to proper watches and found it takes up too much attention and mental space having more than one. I actually sold my SKX007 and Casio Duro MDV-106A to get this SRP775, which I hoped to be that one watch.

Since we're on this topic, any advice on a versatile diver's watch for a small wrist?

(besides SKX013, I've tried SKX013, lug to lug is still about the same as SKX007)


----------



## tenderfoot

danilapanfilov said:


> It does look better.
> It still looks (too) big.
> I'd say it works fine with a pool/weekend outfit. Probably not so much with office/casual.
> If you're comfortable (I mean physical comfortable) wearing it* you're good to go just don't try wearing it with a suit.
> 
> *I had thoughts about SRP775 not once. But learned that 42mm is wearable (for me) on 6.5" wrist but 38-40mm feels way better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's comfy actually. Any tighter and I'll have wrist pain. In fact, I've tightened it a little from before. It was jangly before. Can't believe what a 1-2mm difference made.

Maybe I really should try a 38-40mm. Waiting for Scurfa Diver One!


----------



## Sillygoose

tenderfoot said:


> Any better in t-shirt?
> 
> Really appreciated your thoughts, guys.
> 
> I was really hoping for this to be my only watch for work and weekends. Looks like I may have to rethink. I'm getting a Borealis strap to go with it too. And maybe a BC 324.
> 
> Thing is, I'm aiming to be a 1-watch guy. I'm quite new to proper watches and found it takes up too much attention and mental space having more than one. I actually sold my SKX007 and Casio Duro MDV-106A to get this SRP775, which I hoped to be that one watch.
> 
> Since we're on this topic, any advice on a versatile diver's watch for a small wrist?
> 
> (besides SKX013, I've tried SKX013, lug to lug is still about the same as SKX007)


It looks like it fits well in that picture. It depends on what style of diver you're looking for. There's a thread in the Dive Watch forum with mid-sized watches. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2218122
It might give you some ideas.

I have the Armida A11, which works well for me.









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## tenderfoot

Sillygoose said:


> It looks like it fits well in that picture. It depends on what style of diver you're looking for. There's a thread in the Dive Watch forum with mid-sized watches. It might give you an idea. I have the Armida A11, which is works well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Maybe it looks ok from far because it's more proportional to my whole body rather than just my wrist close-up.

Thanks for the suggestion. Think I might have seen that mid-sized diver's thread before. Been spending too much time in these forums  but I'll go have a look again.

Yeah I saw your A11 earlier in the thread, and it looks really cool! I've got to have a search and see about it!


----------



## Relo60

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale 41mm, height 13mm, lug to lug 47mm, lug width 20mm


----------



## studiompd

tenderfoot said:


> My new Seiko SRP775.
> 
> 22mm lug width
> 44mm case
> 
> I like it and unfortunately can't find a good new diver watch that's smaller.
> 
> Do you think it looks too big on my 6" wrist?


If you like the turtle style get the original, vintage 6309-7040. Its smaller dimensions all around.


----------



## Sid el hadi

Thanks!


----------



## tenderfoot

studiompd said:


> If you like the turtle style get the original, vintage 6309-7040. Its smaller dimensions all around.


Ok thanks, haven't explored vintage yet. Trying not to go there  I like the functionality and colour of SRP775, especially that the dial text is so subtle, it makes a much clearer dial.










Breakfast with Turtle.


----------



## tenderfoot

Relo60 said:


> Akrone K-02 Blue Whale 41mm, height 13mm, lug to lug 47mm, lug width 20mm
> 
> View attachment 12520939
> View attachment 12520943


Nice. What's your wrist size?


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> I'm waiting for the NTH DevilRay. =)
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


you and me both what color are you thinkig?


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> you and me both what color are you thinkig?


Yay! I wanted something colorful in my collection, so I initially wanted the orange or turquoise. After seeing the prototypes, I'm torn between silver and turquoise. How about you?

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## wtma

6.25" wrist with a vintage Casio WN-10


----------



## arogle1stus

I wonder what it's like having skinny wrists?
My wrist size is 2.4 sizes larger than some of the posters wrist's.
My SIL Mark's wrist size is 2.5 times larger. Perk is neither of us
suffer from worrying if watch case size is too big for our wrists.

Just glad there are watches available for WUSers wrists regardless
of wrist sizes.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Yay! I wanted something colorful in my collection, so I initially wanted the orange or turquoise. After seeing the prototypes, I'm torn between silver and turquoise. How about you?
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


At first, I was drawn to the Turquoise also, but the sunburst in the black might pull me back to the dark side.


----------



## Relo60

tenderfoot said:


> Nice. What's your wrist size?


6'5" left wrist, 7' right wrist


----------



## Relo60

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue 40 mm, 48mm lug to lug length, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug width


----------



## cuthbert

wtma said:


> 6.25" wrist with a vintage Casio WN-10


That's a cool little watch worthy of a 80s sci-fi movie like Blade Runner.


----------



## wtma

cuthbert said:


> That's a cool little watch worthy of a 80s sci-fi movie like Blade Runner.


Thanks!
I like it for its unique shape and clean design (not much text in there). I was lucky to have it in NOS condition, except for the rotten resin strap. I have the original strap replacement incoming.


----------



## irprof

I have a quite narrow write (despite being 6'1"). This is a 39mm watch. I also have a 38mm and a Baume & Mercier dress watch that is 34mm. I've tried on larger watches but they don't look right to me.


----------



## Relo60

Squale gmt, 42.8mm, 13.6mm height, lug to lug 51mm, width 21mm.

Happy Friday.


----------



## pyddet

<6.5 inch wrist.. 30mm 1980 Omega Deville vs 40mm Khaki Chrono.


----------



## arogle1stus

Spyhunter:
Take it from an owner and buyer of watches for 65+ years
that 38mm Seiko Sarb looks like it was made for your wrist.

Same thing to other posters on this thread. Whats a few inches
of wrist sides to WUSer?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Paks Aguilar

Here's my super fancy princess wrist with my 30 atmos Squale!









Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Relo60 said:


> 6'5" left wrist, 7' right wrist


No comment. Except I commented.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marianiten

43mm on 6" wrist










SKX013 - 38mm



















SARB035 - 39mm










Helgray Silverstone -40mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

DJ41 on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## wtma

wtma said:


> 6.25" wrist with a vintage Casio WN-10





wtma said:


> Thanks!
> I like it for its unique shape and clean design (not much text in there). I was lucky to have it in NOS condition, except for the rotten resin strap. I have the original strap replacement incoming.


It looks so much better with original strap.


----------



## joepac

Haven't worn this in some time

Glycine Incursore III 44mm Auto on my 6.5" wrist










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## jetcash

Timex Camper. 33mm case, 38mm l2l. 6in wrist.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## matador02

My wrist measures 6.75 inches with my new Ginault Ocean Rover 181270GLSN.


----------



## vndnguyen

They are in different sizes. 
From left to right: Casio *44.5 mm* (lug-to-lug 51.5mm); Alba *42 mm* (lug-to-lug 50mm); Gear S3 *46 mm* (lug-to-lug 55 mm).


----------



## Narc'd

6.5" Wrist size - (some of these watches have moved on to new owners)

Tuna SBBN033















Tisell 40mm Pilot















Borealis Estoril















CWC RN Diver















Precista PRS-18-Q















SKX009








OWC Milsub/Snowflake















Squale 1521















Tiger Concept 5513 V2


----------



## Mathy

.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V; 42.5mm, 49mm lug to lug,22mm lug width, 11.75mm heigh


----------



## humphrj

6.5" wrist


----------



## SG_Lefty

My awesome Hammy!!! Think it's 38mm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## WatchHoliday

38mm El Primero


----------



## Wolfsatz

My son < 6 inch wrist on his favorite 'Blue Smurf' Scout 
20171001_125513 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr*v*


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP , 41.5mm diameter, case height 12.3mm, lug to lug 47.5mm, lug width 20mm


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Relo60 said:


> Omega SmP , 41.5mm diameter, case height 12.3mm, lug to lug 47.5mm, lug width 20mm
> 
> View attachment 12549477
> View attachment 12549479


Looks good. What size is your wrist dude?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Watch Obsessive said:


> Looks good. What size is your wrist dude?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. 6.5" wrist as shown on my signature below.:-!


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Watch Obsessive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. What size is your wrist dude?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. 6.5" wrist as shown on my signature below.:-!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think sigs show in Tapatalk, but still had a little laugh anyways
Click to expand...


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Watch Obsessive

studiompd said:


> Relo60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think sigs show in Tapatalk, but still had a little laugh anyways
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, signatures don't show up in Tapatalk, which is why I asked ✌
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Relo60

Watch Obsessive said:


> studiompd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, signatures don't show up in Tapatalk, which is why I asked ✌
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know as I'm on IPad. Thanks guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Relo60

Watch Obsessive said:


> studiompd said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, signatures don't show up in Tapatalk, which is why I asked ✌
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know as I'm on IPad. Thanks guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Relo60

Seiko Sarb017 today; 38.5mm diameter, 12mm high and 46.5mm lug to lug with 20mm lug width. On 6.5" wrist














New to him, my grandson's Ben Ten's Monster watch; 76+mm diameter, 48+mm high, 60mm+ lug to lug, 24mm lug width on 4" wrist. All approximates.


----------



## Relo60

Seiko Sarb017 today; 38.5mm diameter, 12mm high and 46.5mm lug to lug with 20mm lug width. On 6.5" wrist
View attachment 12560691
View attachment 12560695


New to him, my grandson's Ben Ten's Monster watch; 76+mm diameter, 48+mm high, 60mm+ lug to lug, 24mm lug width on 4" wrist. All approximates.:think:
View attachment 12560733


----------



## deleonj

36mm explorer this friday


----------



## Relo60

Sorry for the double posts. Not sure why.


----------



## studiompd

Armida A11 blasted case, 36mm x 44 x 10.5. Great size and really nice quality, only neg is the 9015 is loud in this one. Seems I'm on a blasted and blue kick right now


----------



## SG_Lefty

studiompd said:


> Armida A11 blasted case, 36mm x 44 x 10.5. Great size and really nice quality, only neg is the 9015 is loud in this one. Seems I'm on a blasted and blue kick right now


Sharp looking watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

I've only started buying watches since June of this year (never really interested before) and here's my humble collection so far on my 6.5" wrist.

Hamilton Khaki Fied (38mm)
Glycine Airman 18 (39mm)
Omega SM 300m (41mm)










Sorry I couldn't remember the lug-to-lug width and case thickness for each off the top of my head.


----------



## Des2471

Citizen NY0040-25Y on a 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## cuthbert

38 X 6.5" = perfection.


----------



## Relo60

Näcken Vintage Blue, 40mm diameter, 48mm l to l, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## itsreallydarren

My Squale classic 1545 keeping time while waiting for the plane.

(6.4 wrist)


----------



## Mike_1

This old Lorus (I'm guessing late 80's or possibly early 90's) is just the size I most like to wear on my 6.5 inch wrist at about 35.5mm. I'd forgotten about this watch so enjoyed putting a battery in and adding a decent strap. I'm gradually but definitely finding my watch taste shifting back towards classic sizes after dabbling in some fun bigger stuff lately...this is just SO comfortable to wear!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Rocking the AT 36mm today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson007

6.5" Hard to keep this guy off the wrist.


----------



## Reyken

IWC Pilot 36 on my 16,5 cm wrist


----------



## siranak

Reyken said:


> IWC Pilot 36 on my 16,5 cm wrist
> 
> View attachment 12591591


I've been looking at these - that would've had to have been ordering the bracelet seperate, as the blue dial comes with a strap only?

Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Grand Seiko SBGR051 on 6" wrist









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyken

@ siranak 

Yeah, unfortunately you have to order the bracelet extra with the blue version.. IWC said they are only selling as offered on the website- and there the blue is strap only 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sinn 104 St Sa, 41mmx47mm, 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

6.25 inch wrist pictured with a TAG WK1210, Hamilton Dateline A587, and a Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## studiompd

Skx023 with aftermarket 6105 dial and hands. ~44 x 37 x 12mm.


----------



## mui.richard

You know many folks with larger wrists feel intimidated by the 41mm case size...I don't now what they are on but to me this is the perfect tool watch. Rugged and yet elegant, and oozes quality where it counts. Top notch versatility and looks great on almost any strap you can possibly throw at it...

The Tudor Heritage Ranger, a Gunny Caitlin strap on 6" wrist










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My SMP on 6.5" wrist


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

Here's a couple of pics with my Citizen Satellite watches.

The first is my CC3000-54L Satallite Wave with blue face, not the most flashy of watches but still beautiful none the less.








The second is my CC1090-52F Satellite Air with grey face, a bit more flashy than the first still has a nice layout though.








I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## studiompd

mui.richard said:


> You know many folks with larger wrists feel intimidated by the 41mm case size...I don't now what they are on but to me this is the perfect tool watch. Rugged and yet elegant, and oozes quality where it counts. Top notch versatility and looks great on almost any strap you can possibly throw at it...
> 
> The Tudor Heritage Ranger, a Gunny Caitlin strap on 6" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this! Same size wrist here and I had written the ranger off thinking it would overwhelm my wrist but it looks right at home on yours! Time to add it back onto the radar.


----------



## mui.richard

studiompd said:


> Thanks for posting this! Same size wrist here and I had written the ranger off thinking it would overwhelm my wrist but it looks right at home on yours! Time to add it back onto the radar.


Gotta really try it on to be certain.

I thought the thick cases Black Bay would be huge on my wrist too... until I tried it on. Especially when worn with a NATO the watch feels right at home.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

mui.richard said:


> You know many folks with larger wrists feel intimidated by the 41mm case size...I don't now what they are on but to me this is the perfect tool watch. Rugged and yet elegant, and oozes quality where it counts. Top notch versatility and looks great on almost any strap you can possibly throw at it...
> 
> The Tudor Heritage Ranger, a Gunny Caitlin strap on 6" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Had one and yes it's exactly what you describe. Now I miss it. Will take just about any strap you throw at it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

mui.richard said:


> Gotta really try it on to be certain.
> 
> I thought the thick cases Black Bay would be huge on my wrist too... until I tried it on. Especially when worn with a NATO the watch feels right at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


That's interesting to hear. I had pretty much stopped using natos since they added to the height of a watch. Great shots btw!


----------



## studiompd

Just in, couldnt stay away from the Outdoor, this time in blue - 43.25mm x 38.5mm x 11mm


----------



## cayabo

Timex Big Easy - 40mm on 6-3/4" wrist:


----------



## interesting2watch

nice looking watch : )


----------



## interesting2watch

the black looks great


----------



## mart13

GlennO said:


> Just a couple on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> 36mm Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38.5mm Guinand


The white dial looks great ... it doesn't even look that bigger than your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson007

#NYCFlannelSeason

6.5" wrist


----------



## SKOBR

SK0BR


----------



## wilson007

The only way I actually use my chronograph.


----------



## cuthbert

36.7 x 12 x 45.5 mm on 6.5" wrist:

View attachment 12621191


----------



## studiompd

EZM3F - 47.5 x 41mm.


----------



## Sillygoose

Casio BA-110









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## rloke

36mm...6.3 inch wrist...


----------



## Synequano

35mm on 6.5 inch wrist










36mm on the same wrist


----------



## siranak

38mm and on a 6.5inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Seiko SARB035 on Alpinist straps. 38mm diameter x 45mm l to l and 11.5mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrists.


----------



## qcjulle

siranak said:


> 38mm and on a 6.5inch wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, all the comments I've seen about the 38mm Bathyscaphe have complained how small the watch is. But on your wrist it actually looks quite large.


----------



## kalburnfall

Wrist shots can often make a watch look much larger (or smaller in some cases) than it feels in real life. I don't know why, maybe the difference is the result of your brain processing 3D vs only being able to see a photo. 
36mm 6.0 inch wrist








41mm same wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

qcjulle said:


> Wow, all the comments I've seen about the 38mm Bathyscaphe have complained how small the watch is. But on your wrist it actually looks quite large.


Agreed. I'd peg it at the same or thereabouts as the El Primero of the same size in terms of how it wears if that's any context. Here's a shot of both from a slightly more zoomed out position



















And one of the Bathyscaphe with the wrist sideways, as it'd appear wearing in real life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

My dad's 31mm Ebel wave from a different era on my 5.5inch wrist


----------



## mui.richard

Vintage Seamaster 36mm on 6" wrist









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK

Vostok Amphibian 710 case on 6.5 wrist. The 710 case actually has the shortest lug to lug distance of the various Amphibian cases. Although the case looks is bulkier than a 420 case, i think this shape helps balance out the height better. 








Seiko SNXS79 on same 6.5 wrist. This watch is 37mm case size.


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence on 6.5" wrist. 38.5mm, 45.4mm L to L, 8.4mm height, 20mm lug width.


----------



## Mike_1

This comparison: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibian-case-s-comparison-pic-heavy-860725.html 
seems to show the 42 case 1-2mm shorter, but anyway thanks for showing me the 71 on the same size wrist as I have - it looks a good fit!



SimonCK said:


> Vostok Amphibian 710 case on 6.5 wrist. The 710 case actually has the shortest lug to lug distance of the various Amphibian cases. Although the case looks is bulkier than a 420 case, i think this shape helps balance out the height better.
> View attachment 12657642
> 
> 
> Seiko SNXS79 on same 6.5 wrist. This watch is 37mm case size.
> 
> View attachment 12657644


----------



## SimonCK

Mike_1 I believe you are right, the 420 case itself is slightly smaller than 710 "ministry" case but the 710 has the shortest lug-lug distance due to very small lugs. And for us small wrist guys lug-lug is a key factor. I think 420 case is 46mm lug-lug, 710 case is 45mm.

Either would fit a 6 1/2 wrist fine but as i said in my post i think the larger 710 case balances out the height of the watch better. Amphibians are tall with the domed crystal especially if worn with a nato/zulu strap. 

I heartily recommend an Amphibian for any collection. Great fun, beater watches that can be customised v easily.


----------



## Relo60

Mido OS at 42.5mm, 48mm lug to lug and 11.5mm height. 20mm lug width.


----------



## kalburnfall

Wrist is 6.0, watch is 38.5mm even though it's listed as 40mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

44mm turtle case on 6.5 inch right wrist and slightly smaller left wrist


----------



## Relo60

Synequano said:


> 44mm turtle case on 6.5 inch right wrist and slightly smaller left wrist


Nice.

AMDG= Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam


----------



## Relo60

kalburnfall said:


> Wrist is 6.0, watch is 38.5mm even though it's listed as 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Ingeneur. Is 38.5mm from 12 to 6? What's the height and lug to lug? Thanks.


----------



## kalburnfall

Relo60 said:


> Love the Ingeneur. Is 38.5mm from 12 to 6? What's the height and lug to lug? Thanks.


Thanks it's my favorite among the soft iron cage watches. 38.5 from 9-3 not including crown guards, 44.5 L2L, height 10.0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Relo60 said:


> Nice.
> 
> AMDG= Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam


Yes,it's an old school managed by the Good Old Jesuits hence the name and the year on the dial


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Zelos DMT watch with 41mm on 6" wrist.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Glylex

6.5" / 160mm -ish


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve at 40mm, 12mm. Height, 48mm lug to lug, 22mm lug width on 6.5" left wrist.


----------



## kalburnfall

6.0 wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

kalburnfall said:


> 6.0 wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go big or go home! What watch is that?


----------



## kalburnfall

44577721 said:


> Go big or go home! What watch is that?


Oris Pro Diver Date Col Moschin Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NN_

Oris aquis 40mm on 17cm/6.7" wrist


----------



## NN_




----------



## CastorTroy3

kalburnfall said:


> 6.0 wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! Looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Seiko sarb017 Alpinist on Hirsch Buffalo straps, 39mm,12mm height, lug to lug 46.5mm, lug width 20 mm. On 6.5" wrist


----------



## kalburnfall

42mm measured width, 28mm dial, 6.0" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

I have a 6" to 6 1/4" wrist, and as such, like many other on this thread, feel that I need to be careful about selecting the right diameter for my watches, which typically is no larger than 41mm, ideally 39mm or 40mm.

I am interested in the Junghans Meister Pilot with vintage lume color version. It states that it is 43.3mm diameter.

May I ask if anyone has any experience with that watch please? Hopefully, someone who also has small wrists has some wrist shots.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## red1108nyc

6.5 inch in the winter wrist!


----------



## cuthbert

44
44mm against 6.5":









The largest watch I can wear.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

My largest watch on my 17cm wrist:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kalburnfall

38mm/11mm, 6.0 inch/15.5cm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Uhr_Mensch said:


> My largest watch on my 17cm wrist:
> 
> View attachment 12673045
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


More watch pics with the rest of the bike?


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

studiompd said:


> More watch pics with the rest of the bike?


Well, afraid not ... I need to take some.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jam karet

6.5 inch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Squale 1545 20 atmos. 40mm,48mm l to l, 12mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ABaumie

38mm case on a 6.3" wrist


----------



## pyddet

Juvenia Tank and a 37mm Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono.


----------



## Dualmonitors

*Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*

i'm interested in the rather large Junghans Meister Pilot (43.3mm diameter of case!). yet, my wrist size is merely 6" to 6 1/4".

this will likely be the largest watch of mine.

may i ask where i may buy a 22mm SHORT leather strap please? i'm trying to find a strap that has kind of an aged leather look, but i'd need a SHORT length strap.

thank you in advance.


----------



## joepac

42mm Mido Multifort Caliber 80 (my BF haul this year! ) on my 6.5ers










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence at 38.5mm, 48mm lug to lug, 8mm high, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## skriefal

A recent acquisition - early 1960s vintage Omega calibre 268. "Modeled" on vintage-sized 6.25-inch wrist. A great watch so far - running at about +1spd after 3 days of wear. (Update: Now at -0.5spd after 8 days of wear.)


----------



## ffswhyme

Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 5740-8020 on 6.75in wrist - 35mm case diameter; 44mm lug-to-lug; 19mm lug width


----------



## skriefal

ffswhyme said:


> Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 5740-8020 on 6.75in wrist - 35mm case diameter; 44mm lug-to-lug; 19mm lug width


That looks gigantic on your wrist in that photo. Which means that it'd look doubly-gigantic on me. Or, more likely, the photo is not representative of real life! Anyway - nice watch!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

My wrist is thin and small at approximately 6.4 inches. 

This is me this morning, wearing a tiny, vintage, Tissot (32mm, I think).


----------



## Relo60

Melbourne Flinders at 40mm, 9.8mm high n 6.5" wrist.


----------



## plaidington

Seiko SUG089 - 4205 on 5.8 inch wrist;


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

6 inch wrist with my latest watch damage: 40mm Diver 65. x post from my ig and the what are you wearing thread

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## cmchong77

This vintage Heuer Chronograph is only 33mm


----------



## pyddet

6.25inch wrist with two 30mm pieces from the late 50s: a Mido Multifort Powerwind and an Enicar Sport.


----------



## Mike_1

It may be tiny, but it doesn't wear tiny due to the lug length.



dantan said:


> My wrist is thin and small at approximately 6.4 inches.
> 
> This is me this morning, wearing a tiny, vintage, Tissot (32mm, I think).


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba, 41mm, 49.8mm lug to lug, 14mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mui.richard

Just got this in the mail a couple days back... vintage DOXA circa 1961. 35mm without crown on my 6" wrist. Running exceptionally well gaining less than a sec a day thus far.









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all

Here are my latest two acquisitions. 6.7" wrist.

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie ultra slim. 5.8mm thick, 38mm diameter, handwinding. It has outdone even my op39 in terms of how well it fits my wrist. Apart from being slim, the caseback is properly flat, which means the curved lugs aren't held off my wrist. I've found this to be the most significant factor in how well a watch sits on my wrist.

Second, my 116523 Rolex daytona. 40mm diameter, roughly 12.5mm thick, and wears very well indeed. It's a shame a reasonably sized chronograph is so hard to find; there don't seem to be a lot of options that aren't really tall on the wrist, until you start spending silly amounts of money.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

37.5mm.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

stress8all said:


> Here are my latest two acquisitions. 6.7" wrist.
> 
> Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie ultra slim. 5.8mm thick, 38mm diameter, handwinding. It has outdone even my op39 in terms of how well it fits my wrist. Apart from being slim, the caseback is properly flat, which means the curved lugs aren't held off my wrist. I've found this to be the most significant factor in how well a watch sits on my wrist.
> 
> Second, my 116523 Rolex daytona. 40mm diameter, roughly 12.5mm thick, and wears very well indeed. It's a shame a reasonably sized chronograph is so hard to find; there don't seem to be a lot of options that aren't really tall on the wrist, until you start spending silly amounts of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Big fan of the Mont Blanc, I've been looking at that a lot lately. The Rolex ain't bad either!

I agree about the lack of mid sized chronos out there. I'm on the look out for something 40mm and under at the moment. Tag Carrera Calibre 18 is the one at the top of the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

For smaller chrono,do try speedy pro (fits like 40mm) and reduced,there's also 38mm Zenith...I'd put the titanium luminor chrono in 40mm too,as some of them are thinner...


----------



## rarewrist

jam karet said:


> 6.5 inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, that's my favorite Sinn


----------



## pyddet

Watch Obsessive said:


> Big fan of the Mont Blanc, I've been looking at that a lot lately. The Rolex ain't bad either!
> 
> I agree about the lack of mid sized chronos out there. I'm on the look out for something 40mm and under at the moment. Tag Carrera Calibre 18 is the one at the top of the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best "mid-size" Chrono I've found is the quartz Hammy Jazzmaster.


----------



## Relo60

Hello Wednesday watchers.

Ventus Mori M4 now. 41mm diameter, 48mm l to l, 13mm height and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kalburnfall

38mm on 6-inch wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

40mm on 6-inch wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

From Saint Barth with Love

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Synequano said:


> For smaller chrono,do try speedy pro (fits like 40mm) and reduced,there's also 38mm Zenith...I'd put the titanium luminor chrono in 40mm too,as some of them are thinner...


Actually, if you can find one I think the Tudor 792xx series chronographs are pretty much perfectly sized. At 39mm they fit small wrists very nicely.

Unlike the 791xx series big blocks the sides are rounded and hides the height of the case very well.

79260 on my 6" wrist










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall

41mm case width, 14mm height, 50mm lug to lug, 6.0" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver, 40mm, 45 lug to lug, 11mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## KtWUS

Tea with my 38mm peacock on a 5.5inch wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Sub, 40mm, 47.8mm lug to lug, 12.6mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Citizen pressure cooker at ginormous 47/48mm with no lugs on my 6" wrist. Everyone and their mother find it to be ridiculous on my chopstick forearm. I don't care. It's such a cool piece and I got it new for a bargain

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## dan_bsht

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Citizen pressure cooker at ginormous 47/48mm with no lugs on my 6" wrist. Everyone and their mother find it to be ridiculous on my chopstick forearm. I don't care. It's such a cool piece and I got it new for a bargain
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Go with what you like, by re way it really looks good on your wrist.. wear it in good health

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

the_watchier said:


> Go with what you like, by re way it really looks good on your wrist.. wear it in good health
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Agree. If you like it wear it. This coming from your mother's generation. Lol.


----------



## giodoc

Blue Angels Poljot!


----------



## Andy Chandra

This









Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

40x14.2mm on 6 1/8 inch


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II at 38.5mm, 8.8mm height, lug to lug 48.5mm, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kalburnfall

42mm on 6.0". Wears more like a 38mm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm, on a 6.5" wrist









Squale 30 Atmos, 42mm, lug to lug 50mm


----------



## jam karet

Speedy 42mm on 6.5"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beowulfpt

Ah, finally a thread where size does not matter...


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Maestro Frank Sinatra LE at 39mm, 9.3mm height, 45.3mm lug to lug, 19.2mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

Just so happens it's FS birthday today, 12/12/1915. HB Maestro.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

Watch: Mondaine Evo 35mm
Wrist: 5.75"









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Relo60

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage at 38mm, 45.5mm lug to lug, 12.8mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## pyddet

6.25 inch wrist with a Rado Diastar Jubile.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa 73

6.25" wrist with my Oris Hand Winder (40mm)


----------



## dantan

My Rolex Submariner (40mm) on my small 6.4-inch wrist.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Relo60, that looks great on you. Wonderful proportions, and nice strap choice!

@Iowa 73, do you happen to know the reference for that hand-winding Oris? It's quite handsome.


----------



## Iowa 73

Sir-Guy said:


> @Iowa 73, do you happen to know the reference for that hand-winding Oris? It's quite handsome.


It is 01 396 7580 4051-07 5 21 05

I have it on a custom Horween leather strap. The watch is very low-profile and fits my wrist perfectly.


----------



## M_Milaguet

KtWUS said:


> Tea with my 38mm peacock on a 5.5inch wrist.


What watch is this? Never seen it before, but I like it


----------



## Sir-Guy

Iowa 73 said:


> It is 01 396 7580 4051-07 5 21 05
> 
> I have it on a custom Horween leather strap. The watch is very low-profile and fits my wrist perfectly.


Cool, thanks. Nice strap choice!


----------



## Alfalover74

A Seiko Baby Tuna 50mm lug to lug on my tiny wrist - just shy of 7 inches. Love the post - great theme. I have the same issue when I order watches; spend ages looking at 'real life' pics of people wearing the watches.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

M_Milaguet said:


> What watch is this? Never seen it before, but I like it


It's a Celadon Imperial Peacock. It was commissioned by a fellow WUSer and there are more details here: https://maisonceladon.com/collections/imperial-series/products/imperial-peacock


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sir-Guy said:


> @Relo60, that looks great on you. Wonderful proportions, and nice strap choice!
> 
> Thanks Sir-Guy. Just changed the strap from black to camel colored brown. These quick change straps from C.Ward are really great. Getting the other brown and green next year from them.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


----------



## Relo60

NTH Näcken vintage blue on Threaded Leather straps. 40mm, 11.5mm height, 48mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

Enjoy the rest of your day. Ho,ho,ho.


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day sw members.

Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist; 39mm, 12mm height, 46.5mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width on Hirsch Buffalo straps. 6.5" wrists.


----------



## plaidington

Sandoz Mini Sub Auto on 5.8-inch wrist:


----------



## pyddet

Here's an original size (35mm) Rado Diastar Jubile on a 6.25 inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

42mm on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Windblownhair

Hamilton Khaki Aviation on my 6 inch wrist. 
diameter: 38 mm
lug to lug: 45 mm
lug width: 19 mm


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Rolex Sub 40mm, 12mm height, 48 lug to lug,20mm width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## yongkun

Last day of the week, on my Omega AT 38.5mm in office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgraham




----------



## KiwiWomble

New to me 1981 omega calypso 120m (38mm)


----------



## AKMtnBiker

mgraham said:


> View attachment 12764459


I really like that watch. Haven't seen that model before.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Zelos DMT @ 41mm and ca 13.5mm height on 6" wrist.









Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mgraham

AKMtnBiker said:


> I really like that watch. Haven't seen that model before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks! This watch is a Senator AutoDate (ref. 38-42-07-22-04) and the movement inside is the calibre 38-42. This piece was intended to be a more affordable GO offering.. It has no display back and the movement lacks the gold rotor weight and swan neck regulator of the 39-42. Some people don't like the date in the 4/5 position, but I think it's cool. I've got the watch on a Martu strap in an attempt to give it a casual look (plus I generally wear brown leathers) and I think it works well.


----------



## Relo60

Orient Blue Ray 41.5mm, 48mm lug to lug, 13mm high,22mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

My Citizen Navihawk Satellite Wave.


----------



## Synequano

44mm on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## joepac

Windblownhair said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation on my 6 inch wrist.
> diameter: 38 mm
> lug to lug: 45 mm
> lug width: 19 mm


I'm pretty sure that's the 42mm. The 38mm has a 4 o'clock date. Here's mine which is the 38mm model.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## yongkun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windblownhair

joepac said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the 42mm. The 38mm has a 4 o'clock date. Here's mine which is the 38mm model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Ha! That set off an interesting few minutes of searching through emails, just to see if I ordered the wrong size or was sent the wrong size.

Answer: it was all me. I apparently supersized my watch without realizing it. I really like the size of it on my wrist, so all's well that ends well...or I gave myself a free pass to order the 38mm to compare the two I like the 4'o clock date feature and the dial color of your watch, so perhaps there will be another Hammy in my future.

Thanks very much for catching my mistake. I appreciate the correction!


----------



## joepac

Windblownhair said:


> Ha! That set off an interesting few minutes of searching through emails, just to see if I ordered the wrong size or was sent the wrong size.
> 
> Answer: it was all me. I apparently supersized my watch without realizing it. I really like the size of it on my wrist, so all's well that ends well...or I gave myself a free pass to order the 38mm to compare the two I like the 4'o clock date feature and the dial color of your watch, so perhaps there will be another Hammy in my future.
> 
> Thanks very much for catching my mistake. I appreciate the correction!


42mm or 38mm the khaki aviation is an awesome watch and a great value. Enjoy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage. 38mm,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## NN_

40mm oris aquis


----------



## wilson007

Breguet Type XX on a 6.75" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt SQ at 44.5mm diameter, 11.4mm height, lug to lug 53.7mm and 21.7mm lug width. Measured on my digital caliper.


----------



## fogbound

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Dualmonitors said:


> i'm interested in the rather large Junghans Meister Pilot (43.3mm diameter of case!). yet, my wrist size is merely 6" to 6 1/4".
> 
> this will likely be the largest watch of mine.
> 
> may i ask where i may buy a 22mm SHORT leather strap please? i'm trying to find a strap that has kind of an aged leather look, but i'd need a SHORT length strap.
> 
> thank you in advance.


Don't know if someone's answered your question, I haven't been in the forums in a while and was just looking through to see what I've missed. Have you considered a custom made strap? I find that custom straps are the way to go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*

Watch Rolls for Smaller Wristed Folks: (I realize that this is not "showing off your small wrist - with watch", but it is germane to the topic, hope it is ok)

Dear All:

I have a very small wrist at 6", and I have found that any *watch roll* I buy, no matter if it's high end/high quality, or lower end brands, they all come with inside "cushion rolls" that are much too large for my watches! They force me to literally force my watch's straps to be pulled super tightly in order to even barely go around those provided cushions for these watch rolls! That cannot be good for my watches.

May I ask if anyone else who has small wrists have found watch rolls (and maybe other watch storage solutions) that have particularly soft inside cushions which would be suitable for smaller wristed guys?

Thank you.


----------



## TspDiablo

Totally new to the long running forum, but have been following it as my 6.5 inch wrist gets motivated by knowing there are so many great options available to adorn it .... currently am wearing a Seiko Prospex solar diver SNE441, 43.5mm. Sharing some shots that might be helpful to you guys out there


----------



## skriefal

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Dualmonitors said:


> I have a very small wrist at 6", and I have found that any *watch roll* I buy, no matter if it's high end/high quality, or lower end brands, they all come with inside "cushion rolls" that are much too large for my watches! They force me to literally force my watch's straps to be pulled super tightly in order to even barely go around those provided cushions for these watch rolls! That cannot be good for my watches.


Unfortunately I have no recommendations. But I've had the same problem with watch winders - the watch pillows are usually too big. Wolf's pillows are especially large. They offer a "small" pillow at extra cost via their web site - but even those are too big.


----------



## Synequano

Use half of the toilet paper roll then use it as watch roll lol


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Dualmonitors said:


> Watch Rolls for Smaller Wristed Folks: (I realize that this is not "showing off your small wrist - with watch", but it is germane to the topic, hope it is ok)
> 
> Dear All:
> 
> I have a very small wrist at 6", and I have found that any *watch roll* I buy, no matter if it's high end/high quality, or lower end brands, they all come with inside "cushion rolls" that are much too large for my watches! They force me to literally force my watch's straps to be pulled super tightly in order to even barely go around those provided cushions for these watch rolls! That cannot be good for my watches.
> 
> May I ask if anyone else who has small wrists have found watch rolls (and maybe other watch storage solutions) that have particularly soft inside cushions which would be suitable for smaller wristed guys?
> 
> Thank you.


Like Skriefal, I don't have any recommendations for you but I do have a suggestion. If you google, " watch storage (or watch roll) for small wrists," you will see photos of possible storages including the topic you posted at the WUS on another sub forum. Hope that helps.

To Skriefal,

I tried the Orbita watch pillow on my Wolf winder and is a lot better and softer for small wrists.


----------



## Relo60

Back to the original topic.

Hamilton Khaki King at 40mm diameter, 49mm lug to lug, 11.4mm height, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bluedialer

Was just taking some images in the sun yesterday.
6 1/8 in. Just 40mm, but still looks kinda big here!


----------



## Sir-Guy

That's gorgeous, @bluedialer. Great photo!


----------



## harald-hans

43,5mm Grand Seiko Chrono on a 6.5 wrist - as you can see it not always depends on the wrist size ...


----------



## skriefal

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Relo60 said:


> I tried the Orbita watch pillow on my Wolf winder and is a lot better and softer for small wrists.


Does the Orbita pillow fit directly into a Wolf winder, or did you need to mod it somehow?

Here's the Orbita pillow:








Here's a Wolf pillow / cuff:


----------



## Relo60

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



skriefal said:


> Does the Orbita pillow fit directly into a Wolf winder, or did you need to mod it somehow?
> 
> Here's the Orbita pillow:
> View attachment 12835345
> 
> 
> Here's a Wolf pillow / cuff:
> View attachment 12835355


Sorry for the mix up. I meant the Orbita pillow was much better on my Boxy winder. As for the Wolf pillow, you can get the smaller version from them. When I bought my Wolf winder with the regular pillow, I emailed Wolf if I can get the smaller pillow. They sent for free the small pillow. Since I had the double Wolf 2.7, they sent 2 complementary pillows. Much better fit for my watches.


----------



## skriefal

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Relo60 said:


> Sorry for the mix up. I meant the Orbita pillow was much better on my Boxy winder. As for the Wolf pillow, you can get the smaller version from them. When I bought my Wolf winder with the regular pillow, I emailed Wolf if I can get the smaller pillow. They sent for free the small pillow. Since I had the double Wolf 2.7, they sent 2 complementary pillows. Much better fit for my watches.


Thanks. I have the Wolf "small" pillows. Still too big without using lots of elbow grease, long velcro twist ties (or clamps), and patience to crush them down to size.

On the thread topic, here's a Nomos Club (36mm) on ~6-3/8" wrist:


----------



## bluedialer

Sir-Guy said:


> That's gorgeous, @bluedialer. Great photo!


Thanks! This watch does photograph very well. Even when my hand is unsteady and focus is lost.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Switched the strap on my tangramatic to black tropic. The best fitting so far. This watch needs something dark to complement the dial. Finally I found something 

40.5mm on a 6" wrist

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Wednesday.

UN Marine Diver. 40mm diameter, 45 lug to lug, 11mm height,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Nathan356

I have the Sub back on the bracelet now, and I actually think it wears slightly better on a small wrist than the strap which surprised me. 6.25" flat wrist.


----------



## harald-hans

165mm (6.5)





































and super comfortable ...


----------



## Relo60

Ventus Mori M4 at 41mm, 13mm height, 48mm lug to lug, and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tincob

Orange Seiko diver (40mm) on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Adam_Micheal

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Very cool watch


----------



## SKOBR

Adam_Micheal said:


> Very cool watch


Hi, thank you Adam_Micheal.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

My '90s midsize Omega SMP. I wore this one all day every day for years. This thing has been to quite a few continents and adventures with me.

The midsize is about 36mm; my wrist is around 6.5"-6.75".


----------



## B79

Omega Speedmaster Triple-date 3220.50 on 6.5` flat wrist.
My calliper measurements give diameter case measurement from 9:30-3:30 of 40mm (bezel measures 39mm and correlates with Omega described dimensions), L2L 45mm, 15mm height, 19mm lug width.


----------



## greenk

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really nice strap for a really nice watch


----------



## Puckbw11

39.7mm diameter and 14mm thick Omega ck2998 on an ~6.6 inch wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avee8tor

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


----------



## fogbound

Anyone have a Breitling Superocean 42mm on a 6.5” wrist? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

One of my mods: 42" ingenieur type case with parnis dial and hands and a TY2806 (ST1612) movement. On my 6.5" wrist.

Waiting for my car to get smogged...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Avee8tor said:


> View attachment 12904881
> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


Looks great on your wrist. Can you provide the specs ie diameter,height and l to l and wrist size? Thanks.


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> One of my mods: 42" ingenieur type case with parnis dial and hands and a TY2806 (ST1612) movement. On my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Waiting for my car to get smogged...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nice bold timepiece. Good fit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> Nice bold timepiece. Good fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother!

For a cheap parnis dial and hand the lume is incredible. Lasts all night and with the large numbers it is very visible esp to my aging eyes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Avee8tor said:


> View attachment 12904881
> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


That fits great! I I had an alpiner 42 that looked like a salad plate on my 6.5ers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Avee8tor

Relo60 said:


> Looks great on your wrist. Can you provide the specs ie diameter,height and l to l and wrist size? Thanks.


Watch is 44mm case, 14mm high and lug width is 22mm. I have a 7 1/4inch wrist.


----------



## joepac

Avee8tor said:


> Watch is 44mm case, 14mm high and lug width is 22mm. I have a 7 1/4inch wrist.


I wouldn't consider 7.25" wrists small lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hello fellow small wristers.

UN Marine Diver 40mm diameter, 20mm lug width, 45mm lug to lug and 11mm height on 6.5" flat wrist.


----------



## jam karet

greenk said:


> That's a really nice strap for a really nice watch


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatabagel

Here is my wrist from a couple of days ago. A Rado for my 6 inch, flat wrists.


----------



## Sillygoose

Junghans Max Bill Handaufzug in anthracite, 34mm on 5.75" wrist









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## trott3r

eatabagel said:


> Here is my wrist from a couple of days ago. A Rado for my 6 inch, flat wrists.


Nice keyboard the IBM model m


----------



## Relo60

Checking in with Seiko SARB035 at 38mm, 11mm height, 44mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## grayfox8647

Baby wrist (6.5 inch) crew checking in


----------



## KtWUS

31mm Ebel on 5.5" wrist


----------



## biogon

Can't believe this one hasn't shown up in this thread yet.

Marathon Diver midsize/medium 36mm on a 5 7/8" wrist.

I think I'm done with those 42mm+ watches... the dial is not exactly easy to read, but it fits my diminutive wrist much better than the recent oversized genre.

Marathon Diver medium midsize 36mm by J. L., on Flickr


----------



## Relo60

Glad I got the Seiko SARB 017 and the 035. Keepers for now. For the 017, it is 38mm,12mm height, 46.5mm lug to lug,20mm lug width.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r

biogon said:


> Can't believe this one hasn't shown up in this thread yet.
> 
> Marathon Diver midsize/medium 36mm on a 5 7/8" wrist.
> 
> I think I'm done with those 42mm+ watches... the dial is not exactly easy to read, but it fits my diminutive wrist much better than the recent oversized genre.
> 
> Marathon Diver medium midsize 36mm by J. L., on Flickr


If only they did a 40mm version


----------



## JDM8

Omega AT 2500 36mm:


----------



## joepac

My Seiko north flag homage (39mm) on my 6.5ers









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Datejust 16014 and Planet Ocean 39.5mm









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

GS SBGA211 snowflake (49mm lug to lug)









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

Wow, this is a beauty! I didn't realize the Max Bill hand wound came in anthracite. I call dibs if you ever sell it.

I had the 38mm Max Bill auto but sold it because the all dial design felt a little too large for my wrist. I've been keeping an eye out for the hand wound but, seeing this, I will have to hold out for the anthracite dial.



Sillygoose said:


> Junghans Max Bill Handaufzug in anthracite, 34mm on 5.75" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

tincob said:


> Wow, this is a beauty! I didn't realize the Max Bill hand wound came in anthracite. I call dibs if you ever sell it.
> 
> I had the 38mm Max Bill auto but sold it because the all dial design felt a little too large for my wrist. I've been keeping an eye out for the hand wound but, seeing this, I will have to hold out for the anthracite dial.


Thanks! I was debating between the anthracite and white, but seeing the color of the anthracite dial in different lighting helped seal my decision. I don't plan on selling this one any time soon, so you should go get your own ASAP! It's worth it. =)

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra edition on 6.5" wrist. 39mm, 9.3mm height, 45mm lug to lug,19mm lug width.


----------



## tincob

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks! I was debating between the anthracite and white, but seeing the color of the anthracite dial in different lighting helped seal my decision. I don't plan on selling this one any time soon, so you should go get your own ASAP! It's worth it. =)
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


One thing I've developed after many years in this hobby is patience. As much as I want something, if I wait long enough, one will pop up on the f29 thread.

Much better than taking a big hit on the depreciation from a brand new watch.


----------



## pyddet

Since I last posted... 
Citizen NY2300
Rado Purple Gazelle
Seiko SUS Chrono
Rado Diastar Jubile
Bulova Accutron

on a 6.25 inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

I really like that Citizen NY2300.

- 38mm body
- bright and fun pepsi bezel
- it even comes in a blue dial

If it just had the date only instead of day/date, I think I would have it on my wrist already.

Who am I kidding, I'll probably break down one day and pick one up....


----------



## broulstone

7 inch wrist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog

6.25" with a 44mm Alba..I have bigger


----------



## bluedialer

Again, 40mm on 6 1/8 in.


----------



## Mister Lamb

fogbound said:


> Anyone have a Breitling Superocean 42mm on a 6.5" wrist? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


6.5" as requested. And good news... it's for sale!!!


----------



## cipher369

harald-hans said:


> 43,5mm Grand Seiko Chrono on a 6.5 wrist - as you can see it not always depends on the wrist size ...


I have the same watch and it looks fantastic in the green strap in ur pic.. Have u tried any other straps on it? I wonder how they look.. Never dared to remove mine's bracelet

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exceldiver

Sinn 104 on a 6 in wrist


----------



## Dualmonitors

May i ask if anyone has a Sinn EZM1?

I'm interested in knowing if the included titanium bracelet can be sized down for a 6" wrist?

I read that some need to saw off some links!

Thank you in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## biogon

Dualmonitors said:


> May i ask if anyone has a Sinn EZM1?
> 
> I'm interested in knowing if the included titanium bracelet can be sized down for a 6" wrist?
> 
> I read that some need to saw off some links!


About 10 years ago, the bracelet for the EZM-3 did not fit a 5 7/8" wrist, even with the microadjust all the way, whereas the bracelet for the 656 did.

Not sure why that were were so many fixed links. Modern photos show 4 fixed links which is right at the boundary where it should fit though.


----------



## darinronne

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## studiompd

Dusted this guy off for last weekend


----------



## Toothbras

6.7"


----------



## Mister Lamb

44mm on 6.75" wrist

https://i.imgur.com/delTflX.jpg


----------



## SquareJoda

ORIS AQUIS 39.5mm on a ~6.25 inch wrist. I think its the perfect fit. 
I am looking at a Glycine Combat Sub 42mm but I think its a bit too big


----------



## fogbound

Mister Lamb said:


> 44mm on 6.75" wrist
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/delTflX.jpg


That's sweet. I'm hunting for a U1 and I have the same size wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

46mm Navitimer on a 6.75" wrist

https://i.imgur.com/ImzCOhK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/lTPa1Xq.jpg


----------



## mui.richard

34mm on 6" wrist









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

^^^ Beautiful vintage Tudor. Wears great.


----------



## c5pilot11

mui.richard said:


> 34mm on 6" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Love this nice work


----------



## studiompd

Tiger 1016 - 36 x ~43mm on 6"


----------



## Jarvar

SEIKO SNK375K. I think it's technically a 37mm case diameter watch on a ~6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jarvar

It might be odd to post back to back, but this is what I have worn the most. My wrist used to be bigger so the watch looked smaller. Now that wrist is smaller, I still wear the Orange Monster, but it looks a lot bigger.


----------



## Dualmonitors

Jarvar said:


> It might be odd to post back to back, but this is what I have worn the most. My wrist used to be bigger so the watch looked smaller. Now that wrist is smaller, I still wear the Orange Monster, but it looks a lot bigger.


May i ask how you managed to change your wrist size please?

I've always thought that wrist sizes are essentially set for life once reaching adulthood.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

This afternoon. Seiko SARB017 Alpinist 38mm on 6.5" wrist. Hirsch Buffalo leather strap.


----------



## RED FIVE

Halios Laguna


----------



## Jarvar

Dualmonitors said:


> May i ask how you managed to change your wrist size please?
> 
> I've always thought that wrist sizes are essentially set for life once reaching adulthood.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well, I used to be overweight. I ended up losing a lot of weight. From the most the least, I lost about 80-90 pounds in total and have kept it off for a couple years now. I didn't really expect that I would eventually be the size that I am now either. It's been life changing.

Also here is a shot of the Alpinist on a nato.


----------



## pyddet

Orient President and Oris BC3 7500 on a 6 1/4 inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

Wrist size 5.5". 42mm is the most I can wear. Conquest is 41mm w/o crown










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



skriefal said:


> Unfortunately I have no recommendations. But I've had the same problem with watch winders - the watch pillows are usually too big. Wolf's pillows are especially large. They offer a "small" pillow at extra cost via their web site - but even those are too big.


If it's a divers watch with a wetsuit extension you could always expand it. That's what I do with one of my watches on a cushion inside the watch box. It is still fitting, but it does alleviate a lot of pressure on the bracelet.


----------



## Jarvar

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Dualmonitors said:


> Watch Rolls for Smaller Wristed Folks: (I realize that this is not "showing off your small wrist - with watch", but it is germane to the topic, hope it is ok)
> 
> Dear All:
> 
> I have a very small wrist at 6", and I have found that any *watch roll* I buy, no matter if it's high end/high quality, or lower end brands, they all come with inside "cushion rolls" that are much too large for my watches! They force me to literally force my watch's straps to be pulled super tightly in order to even barely go around those provided cushions for these watch rolls! That cannot be good for my watches.
> 
> May I ask if anyone else who has small wrists have found watch rolls (and maybe other watch storage solutions) that have particularly soft inside cushions which would be suitable for smaller wristed guys?
> 
> Thank you.


You could use a wetsuit extension if it's a divers watch and your have one. Another thing you could do is keep the bracelet in the unclasped or open position. You have to remember if you take the watch out though because it's not the most secure.


----------



## Sonder

Dualmonitors said:


> May i ask how you managed to change your wrist size please?
> 
> I've always thought that wrist sizes are essentially set for life once reaching adulthood.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Losing weight. The fatter you are the bigger your wrists will be. Generally people with gigantic wrists are either Nordic gods reborn as humans or extremely obese men.

OT - Longines Legend Diver 42mm (52mm L2L) on 6.25" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Good day small wristers:-!. Mido Ocean Star V on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## studiompd

Skx023 - 6105 hands, without dial 45 x 38mm. 6in wrist.
Pardon the pet hair


----------



## mui.richard

Can't wait to get the SS BLRO Jubilee on my small wrist. 

In the meantime...









Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

SINN U1 just landed. 44mmx50mm on 6.5" wrist. If some of you with similar wrists have been on the fence because of the dimensions, don't knock it. It wears smaller than you think.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

ND Sub at 40mm on 6.5" wrist







View attachment 13003991


----------



## c5pilot11

nicely done with the oris and audi. Sold my car. Miss it everyday.


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> SINN U1 just landed. 44mmx50mm on 6.5" wrist. If some of you with similar wrists have been on the fence because of the dimensions, don't knock it. It wears smaller than you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice! Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pyiyha

34mm Accumatic on 6.5'' wrist.


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver today. 40mm x 45mm l to l, 11mm height, 20 mm lug width.


----------



## fogbound

Mirror shot of the SINN U1. 44mmx50mm on 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## civicHB

looking for insight no sizing of these. Do any of these not belong due to being too large for my wrists? thanks


----------



## fogbound

civicHB said:


> looking for insight no sizing of these. Do any of these not belong due to being too large for my wrists? thanks
> 
> View attachment 13007529
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007531
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007537
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007545
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007549


What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## civicHB

forgot the most important part. ~6.25" i think.



fogbound said:


> What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage at 38mm, 45mm lug to lug, 13mm height,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist. Tiber leather quick release strap from CW.


----------



## fogbound

civicHB said:


> looking for insight no sizing of these. Do any of these not belong due to being too large for my wrists? thanks
> 
> View attachment 13007529
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007531
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007537
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007545
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007549


Take mirror shot of the two Tissot's on wrist. The Seiko's and the OP look just right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage at 38mm, 45mm lug to lug, 13mm height,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist. Tiber leather quick release strap from CW.
> 
> View attachment 13014453
> View attachment 13014455


Nice strap choice. What length is the CW leather?


----------



## Relo60

studiompd said:


> Nice strap choice. What length is the CW leather?


Thanks Studiompd. It is CW's Extra Small. Total length 176mm, 105mm hole side and 71mm buckle side(excluding buckle). Still a bit stiff after a month.


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Thanks Studiompd. It is CW's Extra Small. Total length 176mm, 105mm hole side and 71mm buckle side(excluding buckle). Still a bit stiff after a month.


 That's a nice length for our wrists, would like to try one of these out. Thaving a quick release is an extra nice touch since these tridents don't have fully drilled lugs.


----------



## astrum3d

Alpha Explorer


----------



## Relo60

studiompd said:


> That's a nice length for our wrists, would like to try one of these out. Thaving a quick release is an extra nice touch since these tridents don't have fully drilled lugs.


That's true. CW's extra small lengths are hard to find unless you have it customized. I believe CW has some ES straps in the clearance area on their website. I got these for 25 cad.


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> That's true. CW's extra small lengths are hard to find unless you have it customized. I believe CW has some ES straps in the clearance area on their website. I got these for 25 cad.


Good to know. Waiting for a custom lakehouse leather to arrive. I'll try a martu next, but might order one of these in the meantime.


----------



## Jarvar

The SEIKO SKX009 on a roughly 6.5" wrist.


----------



## khronolektur

Since no amount of overhead lifting, squatting, as well as pounding on the heavy punching bag is going to enlarge my 6.00 inch wrist I decided to just strap on a Citizen NY0040-09W instead. Been happy ever since. Cheers!


----------



## darinronne

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## jetcash

khronolektur said:


> Since no amount of overhead lifting, squatting, as well as pounding on the heavy punching bag is going to enlarge my 6.00 inch wrist I decided to just strap on a Citizen NY0040-09W instead. Been happy ever since. Cheers!


Love mine! My wrist is also 6in.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wally168

Here is my SKX015 (38mm case) on my 6.5 inch wrist. Unfortunately, the NATO adds another 2mm to the already tallish 13mm body. Maybe it's better to keep it on a leather strap?


----------



## American Jedi

I am not sure if my wrists are considered small at a little over 7 1/4 inch, however I have a watch that makes them look that way.

Marathon JSAR.


----------



## James Haury

I hope I'm not repeating myself here but you need to take a look at NIXON Brand watches.Porter for Men | Nixon Watches and Premium Accessories-I've put up the link now do your part and take a












look around. Don't disobey the MOXIE man.


----------



## jam karet

Stowa 90th LE 36mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

jam karet said:


> Stowa 90th LE 36mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just learned of this watch recently and here it is again! Can you tell me the lug to lug And your wrist size? Great fit imo.


----------



## jam karet

studiompd said:


> I've just learned of this watch recently and here it is again! Can you tell me the lug to lug And your wrist size? Great fit imo.


Thanks! It's approx 45mm lug to lug and my wrist is about 6".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21

Here's what I'm wearing today. 42mm on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Rivarama

6.25" wirst and 38mm watch. The stingray strap sort takes away from the watch.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Damasko DA34 and new to me. 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug,height 12.2mm, lug width 20mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Damasko DA34 and new to me. 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug,height 12.2mm, lug width 20mm on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13030451
> View attachment 13030453
> View attachment 13030455


Looks great. I had the larger DA343 Black at 42mmx49mm. How are you liking it so far?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

my small wrist but solid Seiko Urchin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

fogbound said:


> Looks great. I had the larger DA343 Black at 42mmx49mm. How are you liking it so far?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Fogbound.

Love everything about it. Leather strap is excellent . I don't plan on changing it. Size is perfect. Lume could stand improvement. Running +2 spd. Had a shortlist prior to getting this between the Sinn 556 Blue or the Anniversary edition, Archimede Outdoor, Limes Endurane II. DA34 won out for its looks, durability and the technologies put into it. Overall great value for money.


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Thanks Fogbound.
> 
> Love everything about it. Leather strap is excellent . I don't plan on changing it. Size is perfect. Lume could stand improvement. Running +2 spd. Had a shortlist prior to getting this between the Sinn 556 Blue or the Anniversary edition, Archimede Outdoor, Limes Endurane II. DA34 won out for its looks, durability and the technologies put into it. Overall great value for money.


The stock strap is fantastic to wear. I liked my DA343 for the same reasons but ended up moving it along to get into a couple of Tudors I no longer own. I've kept Damasko on my shortlist and tempted to jump back in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Damasko DA34 and new to me. 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug,height 12.2mm, lug width 20mm on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13030451
> View attachment 13030453
> View attachment 13030455


That one looks familiar! How ya like that crown action?


----------



## Relo60

studiompd said:


> That one looks familiar! How ya like that crown action?


Firm with minimal play when adjusting the time.


----------



## date417




----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Firm with minimal play when adjusting the time.


When i had mine i couldn't believe the action. Smooth like butter when unsrewing the crown, with a nice crisp and audible "click" when it released. No other watch exhibited this action.

And a watch: medium marathon 43.7 x 36mm on 6" wrist. I test drove one last year on rubber and recently picked one up with a bracelet, it's a Beast of a watch on metal! Perfect size and super comfy for my wrist size.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo

17cm wrist with 38mm Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000


----------



## Wally168

Today I am wearing an Oris 7457 diver, 34cm diameter without crown, 10mm tall and 200M WR, on a 6.5 inch wrist. I think the grey NATO looks better.....


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver for today. 40mm, 45mm lug to lug, 11mm height and 20mm lug width on 6.5". On original rubber strap. For me the perfect measurement for my wrist.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Central seconds chrono? Sweet!! Does the seconds hand sweep when chrono function isn't running?


----------



## jam karet

studiompd said:


> Nice! Central seconds chrono? Sweet!! Does the seconds hand sweep when chrono function isn't running?


Thanks! Nope, no sweeping seconds hand on this one. Only during chrono function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

The lighting in this elevator really made the blue pop

46mm Navi on a 6.75" wrist

https://i.imgur.com/OMmdL4K.jpg


----------



## HKwatchlover

Mister Lamb said:


> The lighting in this elevator really made the blue pop
> 
> 46mm Navi on a 6.75" wrist
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/OMmdL4K.jpg


Hey my wrist is about the same as yours and usually 42mm would be my max size, but that does not look overly large on your wrist. Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

HKwatchlover said:


> Hey my wrist is about the same as yours and usually 42mm would be my max size, but that does not look overly large on your wrist. Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's definitely a big boy and most people opt for the 43mm. At the time of my purchase Breitling only offered the blue dial at 46mm so I bit the bullet. Since then, they've added a blue variant at 41mm. Looking at the website now, it also looks like they no longer sell my specific Navi, as the only 46mm on their website is a blue panda dial... guess I lucked out!

Like you I tend to lean towards 42mm. The reason the 46mm is somewhat manageable is due to how flat it sits on the wrist, along with the short, downward pointed lugs.

Here's a mirror shot so you can get an idea how it may look on you

https://i.imgur.com/KDRLUz6.jpg


----------



## HKwatchlover

Mister Lamb said:


> Thanks! It's definitely a big boy and most people opt for the 43mm. At the time of my purchase Breitling only offered the blue dial at 46mm so I bit the bullet. Since then, they've added a blue variant at 41mm. Looking at the website now, it also looks like they no longer sell my specific Navi, as the only 46mm on their website is a blue panda dial... guess I lucked out!
> 
> Like you I tend to lean towards 42mm. The reason the 46mm is somewhat manageable is due to how flat it sits on the wrist, along with the short, downward pointed lugs.
> 
> Here's a mirror shot so you can get an idea how it may look on you
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/KDRLUz6.jpg


Yeah, the reason I commented on your pic is because I have that watch in 41mm on my "buy list". Hope to pick one up at some point. You like it on the leather? I'm thinking of getting it on the steel bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

HKwatchlover said:


> Yeah, the reason I commented on your pic is because I have that watch in 41mm on my "buy list". Hope to pick one up at some point. You like it on the leather? I'm thinking of getting it on the steel bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't mind it on leather. Not crazy about it either though. Tried on a blue rubber strap and the result was even worse. It's hard for me to justify spending $1000+ on a bracelet, but that's what looks like is gonna happen.


----------



## arogle1stus

Spyhunter:
8 1/3rd " wrist here. My problem is more about finding watches with long enuff
straps/bracelets.
I think your SARB looks good on your smaller wrist. Big doesn't always mean
better or easier to find the correct appertenance for the wrist. SIL Mark has an
8 1/2 wrist.
X Traindriver Art


----------



## B79

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch, looks good on you. What size wrist do you have?


----------



## B79

@*jam karet

Never mind, spotted it in your prior post 4/7 ago with the Stowa.

Cheers,

B79.*


----------



## joepac

date417 said:


> View attachment 13033851


New released seamaster?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Burgo79 said:


> @*jam karet
> 
> Never mind, spotted it in your prior post 4/7 ago with the Stowa.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> B79.*


Ok cool. Yea 6" mostly flat on top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

At 40mm dia., 12.6mm height, 47.8mm lug to lug at 19.5(20)mm lug width, this sub is as close to my ideal watch for a 6.5" wrist. Although, the height could be a bit thinner. Just my preference.


----------



## carfanatic991

Yacht-master on 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Lamberti Chronodromo 41mm on my 17cm wrist:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FirNaTine23

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport on a 6.5" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

FirNaTine23 said:


> Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport on a 6.5" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice STowa! What size case?


----------



## FirNaTine23

studiompd said:


> Nice STowa! What size case?


43mm. It looks enormous in the pic but it's really perfect. I wouldn't want it smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday 13th

C.Ward 38mm C60 Trident 600 vintage


----------



## Dufresne

6.75"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Stowa Ikarus Hand-wind 2804-2
40mmx48.6mm 6.75" wrist(I've been measuring wrong at 6.5")
Excuse the massive band aid.










The stock Stowa strap was pretty weak so I slapped this on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot




----------



## Escargot




----------



## Mister Lamb

Still honeymooning..

https://i.imgur.com/cG7XKZa.jpg


----------



## joepac

Croton VC overseas homage 42mm on a 6.5" wrist









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo




----------



## jonsuh

NOMOS Tangente 35mm on 6.5" wrist


----------



## islander009

Past photo but here is one of my small wrist with a citizen eco drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6

Well, I am going diving later. Personally I tend not to find the size of the watch too much of an issue.
Rather whether the lugs overhang your wrist, and the shape of the band.


----------



## pyddet

Oris Classic Date (37mm) on a 6 ¼ inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## fogbound

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the dimensions of that Hammy and your wrist size? I'm contemplating a 38mm Khaki handwind. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

fogbound said:


> What are the dimensions of that Hammy and your wrist size? I'm contemplating a 38mm Khaki handwind. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 38mm and my wrists are 6.25". The 42mm hammys are huge lug to lug. I do want to try a 38mm mech and a 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

FirNaTine23 said:


> It's 38mm and my wrists are 6.25". The 42mm hammys are huge lug to lug. I do want to try a 38mm mech and a 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. I believe the 38mm has a L2L of 48mm, I haven't found the L2L of a 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

fogbound said:


> Thanks for the response. I believe the 38mm has a L2L of 48mm, I haven't found the L2L of a 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need a 40mm then! I'd imagine it wouldn't be over 50mm L2L.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

FirNaTine23 said:


> I need a 40mm then! I'd imagine it wouldn't be over 50mm L2L.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I think we're on the same wave length here. I'd rather go 40mm if the L2L is acceptable. My max is 50mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

NTH DevilRay: 43mm diameter on 5.75" wrist 









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> NTH DevilRay: 43mm diameter on 5.75" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Looks great! Keeper?


----------



## biogon

Seiko SRPC35J1 Baby/Mini Turtle on 5 7/8" wrist.


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Looks great! Keeper?


Thanks! Keeper for sure! Really nice quality and details. And though it may not look it in the pics, the size works out really well for me!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday SWs:-!.

On my wrist today, Akrone K-02 Blue Whale. 41mm, height 13mm, lug to lug 47mm. Lug width 20mm on 6.5" left wrist.


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Thanks! Keeper for sure! Really nice quality and details. And though it may not look it in the pics, the size works out really well for me!
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


I think you've pulled it off well, for some reason thought you ordered the whilver though. I mentioned this to another member, but I believe its his shortest L2L release yet, which is why I ordered one, just haven't had a chance to open the box yet:/


----------



## studiompd

biogon said:


> Seiko SRPC35J1 Baby/Mini Turtle on 5 7/8" wrist.


I go back and forth on this one. The only thing holding me back is the dial, I wish they used the Turtle dial with the sword at 12. STill tempting because of the wearable size.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

35mm wide on a 6-3/4" wrist - it wears much bigger than 35mm.
(Timex 1972 T-Reissue)


----------



## biogon

studiompd said:


> I go back and forth on this one. The only thing holding me back is the dial, I wish they used the Turtle dial with the sword at 12. STill tempting because of the wearable size.


I'm with you -- I much prefer the old-school original Turtle dial. This one is slowly growing on me, especially with the polished surrounds, but it's still much more modern looking.

To be perfectly honest, I would have really loved an 62MAS/SLA017 that wasn't $4k! But well, that ain't gonna happen. 

Also... on my wrist, it actually wears *larger* than its lug to lug and dimensions. It doesn't have the lug overhang, sure, but it feels more top-heavy than the Tuna on the wrist. Not sure why that is. Feels nearly as unstable as the MM300.


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> 35mm wide on a 6-3/4" wrist - it wears much bigger than 35mm.
> (Timex 1972 T-Reissue)
> 
> View attachment 13075537


That's a tasty Timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

biogon said:


> I'm with you -- I much prefer the old-school original Turtle dial. This one is slowly growing on me, especially with the polished surrounds, but it's still much more modern looking.
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I would have really loved an 62MAS/SLA017 that wasn't $4k! But well, that ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Also... on my wrist, it actually wears *larger* than its lug to lug and dimensions. It doesn't have the lug overhang, sure, but it feels more top-heavy than the Tuna on the wrist. Not sure why that is. Feels nearly as unstable as the MM300.


The mini-turtle is on my try list. Still honeymooning a Marathon Diver medium and almost picked up a the STowa Flieger LE 36mm, so I have be careful.

I'd love a 62mas as well, but the "re-issue" dims sound like it wouldn't fit my wrist well. I actually picked up an skx023 to try to mod it to a 62mas (since the dims are much more wearable for me), got as far as chopping the crown guards, but can't seem to find a big crown to replce the smaller stock crown.









After wearing watches that fit "right" on my wrist, I've been more sensitive to ill-fitting watches. I thought my skx013 fit well, but now notice how top-heavy it is compared to this skx023 which is much lower in profile.

ANyways, thanks for sharing your experience. If I do get one and it fits well I can always put in the older dial!


----------



## biogon

studiompd said:


> The mini-turtle is on my try list. Still honeymooning a Marathon Diver medium and almost picked up a the STowa Flieger LE 36mm, so I have be careful.


Funny, if you scroll up, you'll see the Marathon medium is my other daily wearer.

On my wrist (admittedly very thin) the Mini Turtle doesn't ride nearly as comfortably and balanced as the Marathon medium.


----------



## studiompd

biogon said:


> ... comfortably and balanced as the Marathon medium.


NOt only does it fit like a dream for small wristers, its also the perfect tool watch, imo.


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> I think you've pulled it off well, for some reason thought you ordered the whilver though. I mentioned this to another member, but I believe its his shortest L2L release yet, which is why I ordered one, just haven't had a chance to open the box yet:/


Thanks! Hope you enjoy yours when you get around to opening it!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## fogbound

Depending on where you prefer to wear your watches determines your wrist size...right? Lately I've been wearing my watches above my wrist bone vs closer to the wrist bone. It's 7:55am and a balmy 49 degrees this morning. So these are cold start measurements.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbas21

One of favorites








Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Sbcm023: 38.9mm x 44.2mm on 6in wrist









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V

At 42.5mm, 49mm lug to lug, 21mm lug width and 11.8mm height on a 6.5" wrist I shouldn't be wearing it. But I love it for its comfort, dial design and wearability. This is an exception.


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Mido Ocean Star V
> 
> At 42.5mm, 49mm lug to lug, 21mm lug width and 11.8mm height on a 6.5" wrist I shouldn't be wearing it. But I love it for its comfort, dial design and wearability. This is an exception.
> 
> View attachment 13077813
> View attachment 13077819


I'm not the biggest Mido fan but that one looks great! screw "convention" if its comfy!


----------



## fogbound

Stowa Ikarus 2804-2 Handwind.
40mmx48.6mm on conservative 6.75" wrist.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

studiompd said:


> I'm not the biggest Mido fan but that one looks great! screw "convention" if its comfy!


Thanks Studiompd.


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP at 41.5mm,12.3mm height, 47.5mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60

limbas21 said:


> One of favorites
> View attachment 13077521
> 
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


Was curious on some of the cities listed on your Atessa. F.Noronha at your 11 o clock (googled it)is an archipelago off the Brazilian coast. Noumea is a city in the South Pacific Islands of New Caledonia. You learn something every day.

I also recall in older watches Manila was listed instead of Bangkok (same time) Just puzzled.


----------



## studiompd

Action shot showing how nice the snk case fits on smaller wrists


----------



## fogbound

Had a Damasko DA343 Black at one time but moved it along. Decided to jump back in but this time a DA46 40mmx48mm 6.75" wrist.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

6.5" with Calculator.


----------



## Relo60

Month old and fairly new Damasko DA34 at 40mm, 47mm lug to lug, 12.3mm height and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist. :-!


----------



## Hammermountain

42mm 1521. It wears super-comfortably on my 6,5 wrist.


----------



## Kukaruz

Tiger Concept 39-40mm watch, size pretty much identical to a 5513 Rolex.

Wrist is 16,3cm, so 6 inch something in US size.

Size feels absolutey perfect for my wrist!


----------



## willykatie

Oris Aquis on 6" wrist


----------



## studiompd

willykatie said:


> Oris Aquis on 6" wrist


Full size on small wrist, you pulled it off well. You In the uk, India, Thailand maybe? (Judging by the right side steering wheel)

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Yes, in the UK


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday 

2nd change of the day, Longines Presence. Can't tell if the dial is silver or gray but it does match my hair:-d. 38.5mm,8.4mm height, 45.4mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> 2nd change of the day, Longines Presence. Can't tell if the dial is silver or gray but it does match my hair:-d. 38.5mm,8.4mm height, 45.4mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width
> 
> 
> View attachment 13101459
> View attachment 13101461


Beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgraham

Older model 35mm Tangente Datum on a small Fluco brown cordovan strap.


----------



## Relo60

fogbound said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.


----------



## HKwatchlover

Sarx027 on 6.7 inch wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vireca

mgraham said:


> Older model 35mm Tangente Datum on a small Fluco brown cordovan strap.
> 
> View attachment 13101851


Wrist size? How is that strap? Im looking for small straps


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wearing this one today. Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on orig. rubber straps. 41mm diameter, 14mm height including domed crystal, 49.8mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What size is the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## cuthbert

6.5" with a traditional Swatch gentleman's size (34mm):









Not too small IMO.


----------



## studiompd

Have not worn this one in a while - Armida A11 (44 x 36 x 10.6mm) on 6"


----------



## cayabo

38mm Timex on 6.7" wrist:


----------



## jam karet

fogbound said:


> What size is the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


38 mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> 38mm Timex on 6.7" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 13105209
> 
> 
> View attachment 13105211


Sweet Timex!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll

fogbound said:


> Sweet Timex!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Timex! Is it new or NOS ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Dalll said:


> Nice Timex! Is it new or NOS ?


Used off eBay...
It was made in 2000.
Miyota movement and a high level of fit-finish for a Timex.
Style is reminiscent of a Sinn.


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Used off eBay...
> It was made in 2000.
> Miyota movement and a high level of fit-finish for a Timex.
> Style is reminiscent of a Sinn.


Sinn like indeed. That's a gem. What model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

fogbound said:


> Sinn like indeed. That's a gem. What model is it?


Strangely, there's no model # or name - they're commonly called the Timex SR927 Chronographs.

Here's a post about it and similar versions:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-sr927w-chronographs-circa-2000-any-them-4694951.html


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Strangely, there's no model # or name - they're commonly called the Timex SR927 Chronographs.
> 
> Here's a post about it and similar versions:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-sr927w-chronographs-circa-2000-any-them-4694951.html


So I was right to call it a gem. Doesn't seem to be many floating around. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradhan

6.5"ish wrist here! Omega Constellation, Tiffany Tank, Rolex Oysterdate Precision, Cartier Tank, Omega Speedmaster Reduced.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply

6.5 inch wrist with a lil Pulsar for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

NTH Nacken on 5.75" wrist 









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsuh

TAG Heuer 40th Anniversary Carrera on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## dim.ply

Seiko SNE102; reliable, handsome and a crowd pleasing size of 40mm. Also, the best gift ever. 
(6 1/2 inch wrist)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG

6 1/2 wrist - late 50s manual wind Longines. Not sure of model.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Some great watches in this thread!

I posted some of my collection on here a while back but have done some serious chopping and changing this past year so thought I'd share some more shots of my lot as it stands and some pieces that are long gone.

My wrist is 6.5 inches and quite flat. My tastes have changed considerably during the last 7 years, I've gone from large 46mm diameters all the way down to 34mm. I'm loving the old skool look now.

Current 6 watch collection:

Tudor Prince Oysterdate 74000, 34mm. My latest purchase and absolutely lovely.









Longines Heritage Conquest, 35mm, My dress watch.









Omega Aqua Terra 2540.80, 36mm. My favourite.









Seiko SARB035, 38mm. I love this watch but find it too thick and would actually prefer it a touch smaller in diameter. I've considered selling it now I have the Tudor but its such a great piece and good as a daily beater.









Seiko SKX013, 38mm. My only current dive watch and general beater/holiday watch. Love it on the Jubilee but also rock it on a Bond NATO. I've just ordered a president bracelet for it as well. Perfect size for my wrist.









Seiko Arctura Alarm Chronograph, 46mm. I never wear this behemoth because I don't like the dinner plate look, this thing is mahoosive. Can't sell it as it was a gift for my 30th off the parents. Well made watch though and would look good on a large wrist I reckon. Still ticking with the original battery 7 years down the line which is impressive!









The following are sold and long gone but thought I'd share to give forum members an idea of what works (and what doesn't!) on a 6.5" wrist:

Hamilton X-Wind, 44mm. My first automatic which I got when I turned 30 and was pretty clueless about proper timepieces and what suited me. Long since sold as it was too much watch for my wrist to handle. Great piece though, tried it on the bracelet and an assortment of different straps while I was still trying to convince myself I could pull off the size. Finally admitted defeat!









Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, 42mm. Another solid watch and another one that took far too much of my time deciding whether it was too big. It was and it went. I'd been put off by the homage thing as well. Made a really good profit on it as it was highly sort after.









Orient Mako, 42mm. This was a solid beater for a number of years and was workable on my wrist due to the short lugs. Ultimately my tastes changed and when I got the SK013 it became redundant and looked too big. Off it went.









Orient Bambino, 40.5mm. Loved the classic style, always thought it was too big for what it was though, even more so on my wrist. Great piece for the price.









Certina DS-1, 39mm. This was tough to let go. It was my daily wearer for years and I bought it shortly after I got the Hamilton X-Wind which made it my second ever Swiss auto. I always thought it looked and fitted great but that was comparing it to the 44mm beasts. The diameter was fine but the long lug to lug length pushed it to the cusp of overhang. Once the Omega arrived it was time to move it on.









Sinn 556i, 38.5mm. I lusted after this one for longer than I care to remember. Finally pulled the trigger but never bonded with it. Couldn't get a perfect fit on bracelet and to me the all dial face appeared too large. Tried it on leather which was a better fit but ultimately I let it go while it was still in great shape and under warranty. Great watch worthy of the hype.









That's the lot. Casually looking for a chrono under 40mm and also have my eye on the Tudor Black Bay 58 but really am happy with everything now.

Cheers


----------



## Relo60

Great collection past and current :-! Watch Obsessive. Especially love your explanation of your evolution from large watches to smaller sized watches. Food for thought for my collection. I, too, have 6.5" wrists so I get what you're saying.


----------



## Relo60

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the watch/strap combo. Are the straps Erika's Originals?


----------



## Relo60

Sillygoose said:


> NTH Nacken on 5.75" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Silly Goose, great minds. Wearing my NTH Näcken Vintage Blue today.


----------



## Relo60

At 40mm, 11.50mm height, this NTH Näcken really hugs my 6.5" wrist comfortably. Especially on a Horween strap.

Happy Wednesday members


----------



## jam karet

Relo60 said:


> Love the watch/strap combo. Are the straps Erika's Originals?


Thanks! Yup, it's an EO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Relo60 said:


> Great collection past and current :-! Watch Obsessive. Especially love your explanation of your evolution from large watches to smaller sized watches. Food for thought for my collection. I, too, have 6.5" wrists so I get what you're saying.


Thanks man. Yeah, it's been a fun journey, expensive but enjoyable!

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to have a larger wrist so I could rock the plethora of modern watches out there but I have to work with what I've got. I'm 6'3" tall and medium build so could probably 'get away with' a bigger diameter watch in some people's eyes. They've always felt uncomfortable to me.

I'm big on slim cases as well now, the Omega, Longines and Tudor are nice and thin. I don't really get how they could manage to make a slim case back in the day but nowadays everything is so thick. The AT is still rated to 150m.

At least I now know what I like, and luckily for my wallet when I'm browsing jewellers windows, I'm greeted by some absolute beasts that wouldn't even be worth trying on.

For me it's 40mm max with a timing bezel and 34mm - 38mm max without.

Cheers.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## Black5

Put this on my 6.5" wrist again after a couple of months...

40+ yo and although a bit scuffed and worse for wear it's running at +0.3 s/d

Seiko M159-5028









These old digitals seem to have been designed with small wrists in mind.

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Sinatra edition. 39mm, 9.3mm height, lug to lug 45.3mm, lug width 19.2mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Auguste Reymond Rumba on 6" wrist. 40mm Square. Lugs are mobile, thus hugging the wrist. Strap is a little too small for my taste towards this watch (17mm) but what the heck. I like the watch. Big date complication, no railroad minuterie...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## pyddet

Even though my gown covered it up, I wore my UG triple date moon phase to commencement today to celebrate our grads.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Imo, a wider strap wouldn't fit with the style/personality of the dial and case. I think it looksnice.


Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Auguste Reymond Rumba on 6" wrist. 40mm Square. Lugs are mobile, thus hugging the wrist. Strap is a little too small for my taste towards this watch (17mm) but what the heck. I like the watch. Big date complication, no railroad minuterie...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.
> 
> Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## studiompd

Smiths prs29a - 46.4mm x 36mm. Pushing it in the lug length dept from what I've been wearing, but still comfyon the wrist.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

studiompd said:


> Imo, a wider strap wouldn't fit with the style/personality of the dial and case. I think it looksnice.


Can't argue with that. You're right.

What i wanted to say, was, that my only concern with the watch, is it's need for such a strap  - better?

I really like it, it's unique and my only dress watch. Plus, I was searching for it for a while.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## cuthbert

The perfectly sized Casio square.


----------



## harry_flashman

41mm Sinn 103 St on bracelet.


----------



## fogbound

harry_flashman said:


> View attachment 13132723
> 
> 
> 41mm Sinn 103 St on bracelet.


Looks great! What size wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Slightly larger 42mm Speedy Pro on my <6.5 cm wrist.


----------



## harry_flashman

fogbound said:


> Looks great! What size wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Depending on the day, 6.4-6.5 inch wrist. Sinn's angled lugs, and relatively compacted L2L help.

Here is a similar 41cm Sinn EZM3:


----------



## yongkun

Great fit despite my puny 6.5in wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Chris Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage. 38mm, 13mm high, 45mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

yongkun said:


> Great fit despite my puny 6.5in wrist
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For comparison reasons. This is my friend's watch on my 6" wrist. I got flat wrists, nearly no height...










Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## WatchHoliday

Just got a new Laco Flieger 39mm

Picture on my 16,5 cm wrist.

Love it!!!


----------



## fogbound

WatchHoliday said:


> Just got new Laco 39mm
> 
> Picture in my 16,5 cm wrist.
> 
> Love it!!!


Nice pick up. What's the lug to lug length?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Seiko PADI solar diver (43.5mm, just under 50mm lug-to-lug).


----------



## WatchHoliday

fogbound said:


> Nice pick up. What's the lug to lug length?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


46mm aprox


----------



## OptiUK

JLC RDM. 37mm on 6.5 inch wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence at 38.5mm, 8.4mm height, 44mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

Enjoy your day:-!


----------



## OptiUK

SMPC midsize on 6.5 inch wrist.

Soon to be joined by the Tudor BB58...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## studiompd

Max Bill handwind 34.5 x 38mm on 6in


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Max Bill handwind 34.5 x 38mm on 6in


Nice pickup! How do you like it?

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Nice pickup! How do you like it?
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Thanks, you inspired the hunt when you posted yours a while back! Its my first non-sporty watch that cuold pass as a dress watch for me. Size is perfect for my wrist and its so light it literally does disappear when I wear it. I almost bit on the black version but glad I didn't, this dial color is very unique and subtle. This'll round out my core 4-watch collection for now - daily tool: marathon mid diver/snk explorer mod, casual fun pilot: smiths prs29a, and dress/casual: Max Bill. Gonna purge the rest of the collection.

What strap did you put yours on?


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Thanks, you inspired the hunt when you posted yours a while back! Its my first non-sporty watch that cuold pass as a dress watch for me. Size is perfect for my wrist and its so light it literally does disappear when I wear it. I almost bit on the black version but glad I didn't, this dial color is very unique and subtle. This'll round out my core 4-watch collection for now - daily tool: marathon mid diver/snk explorer mod, casual fun pilot: smiths prs29a, and dress/casual: Max Bill. Gonna purge the rest of the collection.
> 
> What strap did you put yours on?


Glad I could be of some help!  Yeah, the anthracite dial changes from a lighter to darker color based on how the light hits it, making it fun to wear.

I currently have mine on a tweed strap from Steveo. But I like what you're using, dresses it down a bit!









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## studiompd

Sillygoose said:


> Glad I could be of some help!  Yeah, the anthracite dial changes from a lighter to darker color based on how the light hits it, making it fun to wear.
> 
> I currently have mine on a tweed strap from Steveo. But I like what you're using, dresses it down a bit!
> 
> - Tappy Talkied


Ya, need to find a proper strap. That tweed is nice! I was on his site the other day looking at the para strap for the marathon, what's his turnaround like? I was thinking a nice shell cordovan for the max bill, but might go a different material after seeing yours.

What's crazy is I can't even size the felt strap that came on the watch to my wrist!


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday members. UN Marine Diver today. 40mm, 45mm lug to lug,20mm lug width, 11mm height on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mngdew

Gold is in.;-)


----------



## fogbound

studiompd said:


> Max Bill handwind 34.5 x 38mm on 6in


There it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb

46mm Breitling Navitimer 01 on a 6.75" wrist

https://i.imgur.com/FeQZ1wQ.jpg


----------



## Sillygoose

studiompd said:


> Ya, need to find a proper strap. That tweed is nice! I was on his site the other day looking at the para strap for the marathon, what's his turnaround like? I was thinking a nice shell cordovan for the max bill, but might go a different material after seeing yours.
> 
> What's crazy is I can't even size the felt strap that came on the watch to my wrist!


Thanks! It took about three weeks from payment until the strap arrived at my door with standard shipping. It doesn't hurt to get a variety of straps to dress up/down the watch for various occasions. =)

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## studiompd

Mister Lamb said:


> 46mm Breitling Navitimer 01 on a 6.75" wrist
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/FeQZ1wQ.jpg


im not the biggest fan of breitlings in general, nor overcomplicated busy dials, but this one is nice!


----------



## studiompd

mngdew said:


> Gold is in.;-)
> 
> View attachment 13145143


36mm purist?


----------



## mngdew

studiompd said:


> 36mm purist?


No, it's Airman 18 GMT 38mm.


----------



## Black5

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## cuthbert

6.5, GS 40mm:


----------



## fogbound

SINN U1 44mmx50mm ~6.75" wrist.










Anyone attending the Worn & Wound "Wind Up Watch Fair" in San Francisco's this weekend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

fogbound said:


> SINN U1 44mmx50mm ~6.75" wrist.
> 
> Anyone attending the Worn & Wound "Wind Up Watch Fair" in San Francisco's this weekend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be there, but you knew that.
Morning hike - 36 x 43mm, ~6in:


----------



## jah

35mm RGM & 36mm Datejust


----------



## fogbound

jah said:


> 35mm RGM & 36mm Datejust


Great looking RGM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

fogbound said:


> Great looking RGM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptiUK

Speedy Reduced on 6.5...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black5

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## fogbound

Waited my for a train downtown for Wind Up. 
Stowa Ikarus 40mmx48.6mm 6.75" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

Omega Genève Dynamic. Circa 1972 manual-wind calibre 613 on ~6-3/8" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

Monta Triumph Blue Dial 38.5mmx47mm 6.75" wrist.

Tried this on at Worn and Wound's Wind Up Watch Fair today. Now I can see what all the buzz is about. Wears really well on wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

Hi All:

i'm searching for a suitable strap that works well for my Sinn EZM-1 watch. as it is already a very thick watch (16mm thick!), i do not want to add to its thickness by using a NATO or Zulu, therefore i'm looking for a 2-piece strap.

i'm open to various colors, though in the spirit and style of the EZM-1 Sinn watch, it is a "tool watch" for the special police force, so it should be a rugged looking strap with some refinements, as i am not a policeman at all, but a watch enthusiast only, i'd prefer having it merely "looking somewhat rugged" but have nice refinements. i have a very small wrist (6 inches / 152mm) so i will need SHORT LENGTH straps or have a custom made strap from a strapmaker that maybe someone here might suggest for this specific watch. i'll be grateful for ideas, pictures, thoughts, vendors, custom strap makers, or leather material, canvas types, etc, that might work especially well with this particular watch, bearing in mind that it is a darker grey due to it being in titanium.

picture of my EZM-1 is attached below for your easy reference. note: i need to remove the bracelet shown on the pictures to another watch, so this watch will need a strap to replace the bracelet shown in the pictures.

i'm thinking of some type of army green, or olive, or beige, sand, or cream color. those all seem to work with the titanium case of the EZM-1 watch (darker grey due to it being made of titanium).

thank you in advance.


----------



## fogbound

Dualmonitors said:


> Hi All:
> 
> i'm searching for a suitable strap that works well for my Sinn EZM-1 watch. as it is already a very thick watch (16mm thick!), i do not want to add to its thickness by using a NATO or Zulu, therefore i'm looking for a 2-piece strap.
> 
> i'm open to various colors, though in the spirit and style of the EZM-1 Sinn watch, it is a "tool watch" for the special police force, so it should be a rugged looking strap with some refinements, as i am not a policeman at all, but a watch enthusiast only, i'd prefer having it merely "looking somewhat rugged" but have nice refinements. i have a very small wrist (6 inches / 152mm) so i will need SHORT LENGTH straps or have a custom made strap from a strapmaker that maybe someone here might suggest for this specific watch. i'll be grateful for ideas, pictures, thoughts, vendors, custom strap makers, or leather material, canvas types, etc, that might work especially well with this particular watch, bearing in mind that it is a darker grey due to it being in titanium.
> 
> picture of my EZM-1 is attached below for your easy reference. note: i need to remove the bracelet shown on the pictures to another watch, so this watch will need a strap to replace the bracelet shown in the pictures.
> 
> i'm thinking of some type of army green, or olive, or beige, sand, or cream color. those all seem to work with the titanium case of the EZM-1 watch (darker grey due to it being made of titanium).
> 
> thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 13155133
> View attachment 13155137


Have you considered a Sailcloth strap? RIOS makes a Sailcloth pictured here on my U1. I have a 6.75" wrist.










Alternatively you could go with a full canvas strap or a leather lined strap, but would probably need to go custom on your wrist size. RedRock straps is one company I've been hearing about but have no personal experience with. Diaboliq is one strap maker I have used for canvas leather lined straps. There's also Clover Straps, which I have incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Bunch of wrist shots (6in.) from the WindUp event last weekend (apologies for the slow shutter blurriness in some of the pics):

Vendors:

Vero:









Baltic:









Oris 65 36mm









Oris Date Pointer bronze 36mm:









Watches in the wild:

Fogbound's Stowa Ikarus









Orion Calamity, wears incredibly well regardless of size:









Hammy Khaki mechanical


----------



## Theflyingclocksman

studiompd said:


> Bunch of wrist shots (6in.) from the WindUp event last weekend (apologies for the slow shutter blurriness in some of the pics):
> 
> Vendors:
> 
> Vero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oris 65 36mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oris Date Pointer bronze 36mm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches in the wild:
> 
> Fogbound's Stowa Ikarus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orion Calamity, wears incredibly well regardless of size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammy Khaki mechanical


Vero watches were a pleasant surprise, hadn't seen one before and loved them, really wish them the best. Autodromo's Group B was another swell option for smaller diameter wrists and though Tockr may not be, they had an awesome blasted Panda style watch that was pretty good. Nice shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyOBlack

17,5cm (~6,75")

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP at 41.5mm, 47mm lug to lug,13mm high,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## knebo

new love -- my JLC Master Geographic (38mm on 16.5cm/6.5inch wrist)


----------



## Relo60

Baby sitting grand daughter 🍼 with my DA34 . 40mm, 12.2mm high, 48mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

Have a :-! Thursday.


----------



## fogbound

Seiko Monster Gen1. My segway watch I gifted my brother years back. He brought it home as part of his watch rotation. Still looks good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

SpeedyPro on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Miler

Mein Stowa (and exact 7 inch wrist)


----------



## studiompd

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, what size wrist?


----------



## harshad4005

studiompd said:


> Looks good, what size wrist?


Hi, thanks, 6.5 wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osamu

6.5" wrist, with my "too big for me" 47mm Astron.


----------



## nodnar

Citizen diver on my son's 4 1/2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

knebo said:


> new love -- my JLC Master Geographic (38mm on 16.5cm/6.5inch wrist)
> 
> View attachment 13162271


That is G O R G E O U S ! ! !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

*Re: Short Length Strap for 22mm width...*



Dualmonitors said:


> i'm interested in the rather large Junghans Meister Pilot (43.3mm diameter of case!). yet, my wrist size is merely 6" to 6 1/4".
> 
> this will likely be the largest watch of mine.
> 
> may i ask where i may buy a 22mm SHORT leather strap please? i'm trying to find a strap that has kind of an aged leather look, but i'd need a SHORT length strap.
> 
> thank you in advance.


I've had good luck with Jack Foster straps. Many styles and leathers to choose from and can be ordered in short lengths. Plus I believe they offer discounts to first time buyers (Google it).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Oris Divers Sixty-Five 40mm (48 lug-to-lug) on 6.25" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502

Stowa Antea 365 on 6.75 inch wrist


----------



## yongkun

Posing with my new speedy which I bought in Sweden, so new that the sticker has not been removed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5

Seiko M159-5029 from '77.

Apparently Steve Jobs is rumoured to have had one similar...










#GoTiges

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## flame2000

studiompd said:


> Bunch of wrist shots (6in.) from the WindUp event last weekend (apologies for the slow shutter blurriness in some of the pics):
> Oris 65 36mm


This one looks really good on your wrist!


----------



## darrenc

Asia wrist shot


----------



## studiompd

flame2000 said:


> This one looks really good on your wrist!


Thanks, flame! I'm so happy Oris decided to bring this out in a smaller size. I had been tempted to buy the full size version several times knowing that it would wear larger than I'd like it. I was also surprised by how supple and soft the nato was. This blue dial version and the bronze bezel version will definitely be on my radar.


----------



## gabby131

here's my extremely skinny wrist. it's like I have polio...a 37mm Seiko 5 looks huge, but I still dig it.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

XPost from the chunky diver thread: on my 6" wrist, the citizen bn0177










Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Dualmonitors

Retro today.


----------



## mi6_

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> XPost from the chunky diver thread: on my 6" wrist, the citizen bn0177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.
> 
> Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


Wow that wears pretty great on a 6" wrist. I guess it basically has no lugs so despite it's roughly 48mm diameter (if I recall correctly) it wears not bad on a small wrist.


----------



## mi6_

Sorry....duplicate post.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

mi6_ said:


> Wow that wears pretty great on a 6" wrist. I guess it basically has no lugs so despite it's roughly 48mm diameter (if I recall correctly) it wears not bad on a small wrist.


My wrist is flat on top and has basically no height. Might be a reason why this works. The biggest L2L i can go is 54mm. More looks ridiculous.

The bn0177 is shaped like a tuna can (yes, I actually wrote this!) - and you're correct, it's a lugless Design with 48mm.

The expandable rubber band has these extensions, they make it look a lot bigger. If I come across another fitting strap (there seems to be one, i saw pictures) I'd like to try that too.

But anyways, thanks  - here, where i am, no one seems to appreciate this watch 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Sloopjohnb

39mm SM300 LE on 6.2" wrist. Obviously looks a bit chunkier with the Nato than on bracelet. L2L is 48mm if I remember correctly.


----------



## captainbonobo

Citizen BN0100-51e on Zuludiver 23mm bond strap. Sitting pretty on my tiny 6.5" wrist.


----------



## captainbonobo

Dualmonitors said:


> Retro today.


Beautiful pup!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbonobo

Citizen NY0040 on my 6.5" wrist. Just arrived today. I'm in love!


----------



## freesole

Small wrist but this is one of the reasons why I think a 40mm is perfect in my eyes.


----------



## freesole

Delete double post


----------



## studiompd

Sloopjohnb said:


> 39mm SM300 LE on 6.2" wrist. Obviously looks a bit chunkier with the Nato than on bracelet. L2L is 48mm if I remember correctly.


Fits perfectly fine to me on the nato. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Relo60

38mm Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage at 13.1mm height, 45mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## islander009

Seiko Sarb033









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

6.25 inch wrist + Seiko SARX 055


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

6.25 inch wrist + Seiko SARX 055

View attachment 13182165


----------



## MihaiIonut

Timex Waterbury Red Wing 38mm








Casio MTD-1053 43mm


----------



## cayabo

Nice looking Timex.



MihaiIonut said:


> Timex Waterbury Red Wing 38mm
> View attachment 13182563


----------



## Mister Lamb

46mm Navi x Staib on a 6.75" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew




----------



## peter.thoms

41mm Tudor Black Bay Blue with 6.7 inches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Great photo, @peter.thoms!


----------



## wellhouse




----------



## OptiUK

Just picked up the new Black OP in 34mm.

Wears very well I think on my 6.5 inch wrist.

Think I've found my forever watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Obsessive

OptiUK said:


> Just picked up the new Black OP in 34mm.
> 
> Wears very well I think on my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> Think I've found my forever watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Sir-Guy said:


> Great photo, @peter.thoms!


Seriously. That looks professional. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991




----------



## OptiUK

Watch Obsessive said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I had the green dial version of this watch for a while but moved it on when I heard Rolex were introducing a black dial.

I knew this was the watch for me!

Extremely comfortable, very accurate, built like a tank and a stunning dial. Plays with the light beautifully.

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sebast975

Here's my 6.25 bird wrist with a Stowa Antea KS (35.5mm, but wears like a 38-39mm), Seiko 5 SNKE61 (38mm), Tudor Black Bay 36mm, and Hamilton Khaki Field (38mm). I have some 40-42mm watches but I like the feel of these ones in particular.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975

Relo60 said:


> 38mm Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage at 13.1mm height, 45mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Happy Thursday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13182037
> View attachment 13182041


Looks like it wears a little bigger than its 38mm size, such a cool looking watch!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

OptiUK said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had the green dial version of this watch for a while but moved it on when I heard Rolex were introducing a black dial.
> 
> I knew this was the watch for me!
> 
> Extremely comfortable, very accurate, built like a tank and a stunning dial. Plays with the light beautifully.
> 
> Opti
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely agree with your comment on it being a forever watch. Such a classic design that will always look cool. I have the same sized wrist and recently bought a 34mm Tudor Prince Oysterdate. Fits like a dream.


----------



## Relo60

Sebast975 said:


> Looks like it wears a little bigger than its 38mm size, such a cool looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks |> It probably wears bigger due to the height at 13mm compared to my SmP with the same height but at 41.5mm diameter and a longer lug to lug of 47mm,20 mm lug width.


----------



## MihaiIonut

cayabo said:


> Nice looking Timex.
> 
> 
> 
> MihaiIonut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timex Waterbury Red Wing 38mm
> View attachment 13182563
Click to expand...

Thanks cayabo! It's even nicer when I think that I got it for just 50$. Here's some close up pics.


----------



## ohhenry1

mngdew said:


> View attachment 13183125


Looks great! What model/size Glycine Airman is this, and how big a wrist are we looking at here?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## figureeight

Great looking watch and perfect size!


----------



## cuthbert

35mm x 6.5" = class.


----------



## dan_bsht

Combat sub 6 ok no 6.7 wrist









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## lo_scrivano

6.25 with 40mm Mark XVIII










Same wrist with better sized 38mm Transocean


----------



## OptiUK

Watch Obsessive said:


> Definitely agree with your comment on it being a forever watch. Such a classic design that will always look cool. I have the same sized wrist and recently bought a 34mm Tudor Prince Oysterdate. Fits like a dream.


Have you posted a pic of the Tudor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Obsessive

OptiUK said:


> Have you posted a pic of the Tudor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I posted on this thread a few weeks back but here's a shot of the Tudor.










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewZ137

34mm Oyster Perpetual on my 6" wrist.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Raymond Weil Maestro Sinatra edition at 39mm, 9.3mm height, 45.3mm lug to lug, 19.2mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## pyddet

36mm Modiane Evo on a 6.25 inch wrist. I'm amazed by just how large this wears with the non-existent bezel and long lugs.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## quixote

The small wrist is the reason that I don't wear watch often.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

My first Seiko Monster just arrived. Definitely about as big as I can go on my 6.5" wrist but I think I can safely pull it off.


----------



## OptiUK

Watch Obsessive said:


> I posted on this thread a few weeks back but here's a shot of the Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quixote

Small wrist just doesn't go well with most of the watch. It's a disadvantage.


----------



## jetcash

Casioland









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King 40mm, 11.4mm height, 20mm lug width, 49mm lug to lug on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on an approximately 6.6" wrist. I quite like it on this BluShark "AlphaShark" NATO.


----------



## bluecrush

Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## srankin1826

Pontos S. 6.75 inch wrist. Strap is Bonetto Cinturini 281 that I cut to fit the steel bracelet end links.


----------



## househalfman

6.5" wrist on a 49mm lug to lug watch...


----------



## captainbonobo

Seiko skx011 with aftermarket dial and hands. Weirdly has black day/date wheel too. Frankenseiko! on 6.5"


----------



## j708

Sir-Guy said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on an approximately 6.6" wrist. I quite like it on this BluShark "AlphaShark" NATO.


i love the khaki. but in my honest opinion, the blue shark takes away from the beauty of ur hamilton. the thickness of the nato and the shine on the strap really doesn't do justice to your beautiful brushed hamilton. i would advise you go for a two piece olive strap or a thinner nato, olive or dark gray strap. the first thing that caught my eye was the thick bend on the string bar which shows alot of spacing between the side of your wrist and the strap.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Thanks for the comment! I had the OEM strap on it for the longest time (the green leather-backed canvas) but I was getting frustrated with how the keeper kept sliding loose.


----------



## Mikepremium24




----------



## Dualmonitors

Retro


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## Relo60

Sarb017 Alpinist 38mm on 6.5" wrist


----------



## cayabo

45mm on 6-3/4"


----------



## arcentaur

On my 6-3/4" wrist:

Speedy pro 42mm










Seamaster 41mm










Sub Date 40mm










Airman 39mm










Hammy 38mm










Nomos 35mm










Different sizes, different characters. Size doesn't really matter most of the time IMHO.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

36mm Shinola Runwell on a 6.25 inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

Retro again.


----------



## mikejulietpapa




----------



## jonsuh

39mm Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## Cocas

My Bvlgari Octo 38mm


----------



## WatchHoliday

Oris Pointer 40mm on a 16,5 cm wrist.










Look at that "4"!


----------



## willykatie

40.5mm 49mm lug to lug on 6" tiny wrist


----------



## darinronne

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a B&R Bands Rosewood Croco.
I have 6.75" wrists.


----------



## jetcash

Amphibia looks massive on this thin strap.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

6.7"


----------



## studiompd

That's is a very unique 4, I actually like it alot. Thanks for pointing it out.


WatchHoliday said:


> Oris Pointer 40mm on a 16,5 cm wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that "4"!


----------



## DA LUCA

Looks wonderful!


----------



## DA LUCA

That green is lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DA LUCA

studiompd said:


> That's is a very unique 4, I actually like it alot. Thanks for pointing it out.


That green is lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## studiompd

DA LUCA said:


> That green is lovely! Thank you for sharing.


Not my watch  but this one is - 36 x 44 on 6


----------



## vikinho

Armida on 6.3 something wrist..


----------



## studiompd

vikinho said:


> Armida on 6.3 something wrist..


Perfect classy fit! A11?


----------



## vikinho

studiompd said:


> Perfect classy fit! A11?


Sure thing A11! It so much comfortable, that I cant force myself to try other watches (considering, all feasible are bigger).. I will have to try some old GS or save much more on R DJ36


----------



## pyddet

6.25 inch wrist with a Seiko Mini Turtle

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider

44mm watch on 6.75in. wrist and 36mm watch on same wrist


----------



## jetcash

37 or 36 on a 6in wrist. Lugs are kinda long.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

j708 said:


> i love the khaki. but in my honest opinion, the blue shark takes away from the beauty of ur hamilton. the thickness of the nato and the shine on the strap really doesn't do justice to your beautiful brushed hamilton. i would advise you go for a two piece olive strap or a thinner nato, olive or dark gray strap. the first thing that caught my eye was the thick bend on the string bar which shows alot of spacing between the side of your wrist and the strap.


Here, just because of your post I bought a Hirsch strap for it and put it on today. As you can see, the lugs are a bit long on this watch, and I find unless one goes with a pretty beefy strap, a conventional two-piece arrangement shows some gap between the strap and the case.

Thoughts?












@j708, edited to add this tag for your attention!


----------



## smoovebloveman

Modded SKX007 on 6.25"/16cm wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

Canvas with titanium.


----------



## AF4Q

Sir-Guy said:


> Here, just because of your post I bought a Hirsch strap for it and put it on today. As you can see, the lugs are a bit long on this watch, and I find unless one goes with a pretty beefy strap, a conventional two-piece arrangement shows some gap between the strap and the case.
> 
> Thoughts?


Is this the 38mm one or 40mm one? What is your wrist size?


----------



## Sir-Guy

AF4Q said:


> Is this the 38mm one or 40mm one? What is your wrist size?


This one is 38mm, with a 47mm lug-to-lug length, and 20mm lug width. My wrist is about 6.5-6.75", depending on how tightly I pull a cloth measuring tape around it.

Here it is on a NATO.


----------



## recapt

smoovebloveman said:


> Modded SKX007 on 6.25"/16cm wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Soon-to-be-modded SKX013 on a 6.25" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

recapt said:


> Soon-to-be-modded SKX013 on a 6.25" wrist


What are you doing to it? Doing it yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

recapt said:


> Soon-to-be-modded SKX013 on a 6.25" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, looking forward to what you have. Just got some hands to swap out on my skx013 that i need to install.


----------



## recapt

smoovebloveman said:


> What are you doing to it? Doing it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Relatively light DIY mods, to be honest... I bought this thing a few weeks ago and before it even arrived I had the Strapcode Super Oyster and a Pepsi bezel insert incoming for it. I was disappointed that I didn't love the bracelet more (I felt that it made it wear longer lug-to-lug, so now I'm selling it) and while I've been building up the courage to remove the stock insert, I've come to appreciate the original bezel too. I'm now thinking about ordering a coin-edge bezel from Yokobies for the Pepsi insert. That way I could just swap out the entire bezel when I felt like switching back.

What about you? Are you modding one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

studiompd said:


> Awesome, looking forward to what you have. Just got some hands to swap out on my skx013 that i need to install.


Would love to see that when you're done! So many directions you can take this thing, but I'm kinda digging the stock look more than I thought I might.

Check out my last post (right above this) for my story (that I'm too lazy to peck out on my phone again).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman

recapt said:


> What about you? Are you modding one?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I like my super oyster. Just put it on. Don't mind it dwarfs my wrist a bit. Really prefer the look and feel to the rubber. I wanted my chapter ring straightened so had a dlw double dome saphire and black day/date installed. Black day date is subtle but so nice. I like the bezel insert bc it's not trying to be a sub or anything other than a Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

smoovebloveman said:


> recapt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you? Are you modding one?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I like my super oyster. Just put it on. Don't mind it dwarfs my wrist a bit. Really prefer the look and feel to the rubber. I wanted my chapter ring straightened so had a dlw double dome saphire and black day/date installed. Black day date is subtle but so nice. I like the bezel insert bc it's not trying to be a sub or anything other than a Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one with a black day/date. Subtle yes, but I bet it changes the whole look in a good way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## smoovebloveman

recapt said:


> smoovebloveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one with a black day/date. Subtle yes, but I bet it changes the whole look in a good way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just scroll up a few you can see it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## iam7head

Baby wrist with Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

Not my watch, but coincidentally saw this Citizen Nighthawk at Costco today after checking it out online earlier this week. Thought this group may appreciate seeing what this 42mm watch looks like on a 6.25" wrist. 42 is larger than I typically go but the short lugs makes it workable I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Breitling Colt SQ at 44.5mm, 53.7mm lug to lug, 11.4mm height, 22mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

Happy Saturday 😄⚽😊🖖🏽


----------



## yongkun

My late Grandfather watch, always remember it on his wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Heuer 1000 @ 37.5mm. Great fit, +.3 spd.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie

Oris Aquis on 6" baby wrist


----------



## Dualmonitors

Retro







[/URL]


----------



## Relo60

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage, 38mm, 13mm high, 45mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 6.5" wrist.


----------



## kalburnfall

SBGH001 - 40mm on 6.0 inch wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Me and the Stowa Classic 40mm on my 6.25 inch wrist taking a look at the 90th Anniversary Collection. Debating on adding either an Ikraus or a Baumuster B to the fam....decisions, decisions...


----------



## jetcash

Baby - G on a baby wrist. 4 holes left on the band.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr

Modded Sub on my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## dantan

Small 6.4-inch wrist with a 39mm Watch.


----------



## joepac

On day 1 of my Kauai Vacation. It's raining but still went for a swim this afternoon with my Orient Pepsi Mako (40mm on 6.5 inch wrist). 🤙









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue. 40mm, 11.5mm thick,48mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ck40711

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco

Seiko "BlackMas" on 6.5" wrist...


----------



## cayabo

ck40711 said:


>


What size wrist?


----------



## Xerxes300

Is 7.5" small??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nickgeel

No wrist pic sadly just got it


----------



## househalfman

Xerxes300 said:


> Is 7.5" small??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's large.


----------



## ck40711

cayabo said:


> What size wrist?


6.5 inches


----------



## Sir-Guy

Casio G-Shock GW-6900 with a GW-5000 strap. More supple and pulls in tighter than the stock strap, which works better on my ~6.5" wrist.


----------



## joepac

cayabo said:


> What size wrist?


Is this an auto? I love the case and bracelet!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

joepac said:


> Is this an auto? I love the case and bracelet!


It's a Victorinox I.N.O.X. 
Not an auto.
But, unlike most watches that look this good, it is super tough.
They have a video of a guy being hung from a helicopter with the bracelet as one of the links in his tether line...

It can withstand "130 extreme endurance homologation tests".

"We created the I.N.O.X. Watch to endure a life as adventurous as yours. 
It can handle a ten meter drop, being driven over by a 64-ton tank, a dive down to 200 meters below sea level and two hours in a washing machine at 90 degrees. 
And it's exclusive, so you'll always find pleasure in checking the time. 
Day or night, in the office or on a mountain, nothing beats the durable, versatile design of the I.N.O.X. 
Wear it anywhere, anytime. It's ready."


----------



## Mathy

MWW 62mas homage On khaki, 6.3' wrist. Nato


----------



## Dualmonitors

Summer white


----------



## mui.richard

Explorer II Polar on 6" wrist









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Casio kind of day.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Xerxes300 said:


> Is 7.5" small??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No... Sorry... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

SBGR051 on 6.2" wrist









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

34mm on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## recapt

Went to my local Bell & Ross AD today to try on the new BR V2-93 GMT (41mm). The BR V2-94 'Racing Bird' chrono caught my eye too (also 41mm). I think they both look pretty good on my 6.25" wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Hammermountain




----------



## Sir-Guy

@househalfman, that Speedy looks great. What bracelet do you have on there? It’s quite a cool look.


----------



## househalfman

Sir-Guy said:


> @househalfman, that Speedy looks great. What bracelet do you have on there? It's quite a cool look.


It's the tapered solid mesh from WatchGecko with the curved link that they also sell separately. Highly recommended!


----------



## MihaiIonut

Casio MTD-1053 43mm on 6.7" wrist


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayoui

Desk diving with the SMPc on 6.5" wrist


----------



## rpineiro

Certina DS Podium 38 mm in my 6.25 wrist

View attachment 13278179


----------



## Iowa 73

My shiny new Tudor Black Bay Dark. 41mm, 6.25" wrist


----------



## Iowa 73

double post


----------



## willykatie

Oris Aquis and Nodus Retrospect on 6" wrist. A lot of hacking and cutting for the shark mesh to fit my tiny wrist lol


----------



## Dualmonitors

Flight!


----------



## SKOBR

GMW-B5000

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue, 40mm, 11.5mm height, 48mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dan_bsht

47mm on a 6.75 wrist
It was a crazy idea that I entertained and it doesn't bug me at all!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## tnwalker

Largest watch I have. 40mm Jazzmaster, 50mm L2L, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tnwalker

Largest watch I have. 40mm Jazzmaster, 50mm L2L, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jamesy87

I have pretty small wrist 6.3". Here Montblanc 4810 Day Date on my wrist:


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP; 41.5mm, 47mm lug to lug, 13mm height,20mm lug to lug n 6.5" wrist.

 Saturday


----------



## yongkun

Manage to snag one Doxa Poseidon Sub 300 Divingstar pre owned, on my 6.5in wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks awesome, @yongkun. Nice grab!

Here's a hand-winding Christopher Ward on my ~6.6" wrist. I think it's 40mm across.


----------



## recapt

SKX013 on 6.25" wrist, freshly modded with Yobokies coin edge bezel and OEM Pepsi insert!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur

42mm on 6.75"


----------



## Relo60

Squale 1545 at 40mm,12mm high, 47mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist


----------



## 41Mets

I'm sure it's small to someone









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember

6.5 inches wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply

Seiko SNE102. Such a nice everyday piece; I use it for all occasions whether an interview on the news or hiking the trails of Yellowstone. It used to be on a brown Seiko leather strap, but it wasn't my taste. I've got a one-piece black and gray strap and a Milanese mesh from Amazon. Will buy a navy leather NATO later on.
Best part about this watch is, my girlfriend gave it me as an anniversary gift a while back  many memories!








(6.75 inch wrist) 
41 mm width including crown and crown guards 
48 mm lug to lug
11-12? mm thick 
20 mm lug width










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worthy upgrade from your Stowa I'd say! That's a fine watch, congrats!


----------



## jam karet

studiompd said:


> Worthy upgrade from your Stowa I'd say! That's a fine watch, congrats!


Thanks! Nothing wrong with the stowa of course...just been a longtime fan of the Mark series.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Landed yesterday. 
Timefactors PRS-22 Speedbird III sterile dial. 39mmx46mm, 6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifoso

My brand new Aevig Balaur SE on my 6.75" wrist.

42mm diameter / 49mm lug to lug / 22 mm lug width / 13.5mm thick


----------



## SKOBR

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Guessing your Mark XII is around 40mm and your wrist size is around 6.25" to 6.5".


----------



## Relo60

Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver at 40mm, lug to lug 45mm, 11mm height,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jam karet

Relo60 said:


> Nice. Guessing your Mark XII is around 40mm and your wrist size is around 6.25" to 6.5".


Thanks! Not quite...36 and 6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

Relo60 said:


> Nice. Guessing your Mark XII is around 40mm and your wrist size is around 6.25" to 6.5".


I'm no expert but I believe the Mark XII only came in 36mm. Prior to Jam Karet's posting, I had coincidentally done a little research on the Mark XII because of its smaller size.


----------



## Relo60

jam karet said:


> Thanks! Not quite...36 and 6.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-!


----------



## Tifoso

Here's the biggest watch I have in my collection -- a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Diver. The very edge of what I can fit on my 6.75" wrist. I loved the style so much that I was willing to take a chance on the size. I heard that it wears smaller than its dimensions would suggest, and thankfully that turned out to be true!

43mm diameter / 15mm height / 22mm lug width / 52mm lug to lug


----------



## Dualmonitors

Monochromatic!


----------



## cayabo

A Timex mod.

36.5mm on 6.75" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Damasko DA34. 40mm, 48mm l to l, 12mm high, 20 mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## joepac

Relo60 said:


> Damasko DA34. 40mm, 48mm l to l, 12mm high, 20 mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13326437
> View attachment 13326441


I think that's the perfect fit for a sports watch (40mm 48mm L2L) on a 6.5" wrist. Very nice Damasko!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK

the lugs on that Damasko look like they curve round the wrist very nicely. I've come to realise that it's not just lug to lug length but also the shape of the lugs.


----------



## Relo60

joepac said:


> I think that's the perfect fit for a sports watch (40mm 48mm L2L) on a 6.5" wrist. Very nice Damasko!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Joe.


----------



## Relo60

Double post:-s


----------



## mgraham

35mm watch on 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Dualmonitors

Military Heuer


----------



## Dualmonitors

Banana


----------



## dan_bsht

Combat sub-6 On 6.7 wrist









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## eatabagel

Been a quiet thread lately.

Here's my 1969 C-case Omega Constellation on my "flat" 6 inch wrist.
35 mm diameter (without crown)
40 mm lug to lug.


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

Nice looking time piece eatabagel


----------



## Relo60

Damasko DA34 40mm, 12.2mm height, 48mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

41mmx47.5mm on ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Wyler Vetta vintage 36mm case on my sub-6.25 inch wrist


----------



## eatabagel

Not a stranger to this forum. Here's the ever popular SARB033 (38 mm. diameter, 44.8 mm. lug to lug, 20 mm. between the lugs), on my 6 in. wrist.

It's kind of amazing. I've been wearing my vintage Constellation for about a week now, and putting on this modern "small" watch today feels like I'm wearing a dinner plate on my wrist.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

eatabagel said:


> Not a stranger to this forum. Here's the ever popular SARB033 (38 mm. diameter, 44.8 mm. lug to lug, 20 mm. between the lugs), on my 6 in. wrist.
> 
> It's kind of amazing. I've been wearing my vintage Constellation for about a week now, and putting on this modern "small" watch today feels like I'm wearing a dinner plate on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13415431


I know what you mean. Lots of people claim the SARBs are too small but they're really not. 38mm is large for an all dial watch without a timing bezel (in my opinion).

I recently sold my SARB035 due to feeling it was too large after wearing 36 and 34mm on my 6.5 wrist. Was a great watch though and was once the smallest in my collection. My tastes changed dramatically, prefer the small stuff now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

6.5" wrist, 41x47mm...


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Seiko SNZG15J1 (42mm case/49mm lug-to-lug)on 6 inches of wrist:


----------



## studiompd

Grape harvest


----------



## Btreichel87

recapt said:


> SKX013 on 6.25" wrist, freshly modded with Yobokies coin edge bezel and OEM Pepsi insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how much did the OEM pepsi inset cost ya? Looks nice btw.


----------



## recapt

Btreichel87 said:


> how much did the OEM pepsi inset cost ya? Looks nice btw.


Thanks! Shockingly I found the insert on eBay for only $6 with free shipping. I had also purchased another Pepsi insert that fits (but is not OEM) for $14. That one has a more vibrant blue and a more vintage feel, but decided on the OEM model.

The coin-edge bezel itself was $57 from Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

My newest addition. Just arrived. So juiced!

Tutima Glashütte Saxon One M 6121-03

40mm (48mm L2L) on integrated bracelet. Got that Genta vibe going.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> My newest addition. Just arrived. So juiced!
> 
> Tutima Glashütte Saxon One M 6121-03
> 
> 40mm (48mm L2L) on integrated bracelet. Got that Genta vibe going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Congrats! Very nice Tutima.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Club II, 38.5mm, 48.5mm lug to lug, 8.8mm high, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wwrist.

Thursday:-!


----------



## househalfman

6.5" wrist, 39x48mm...


----------



## fogbound

Lume shot. 39mmx46mm Speedbird III on ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatabagel

The Rado Original Diastar. 35 mm diameter. Lug to lug is kind of tough because the lugs are shrouded. The case itself is 42 mm top to bottom. 18 mm bracelet. 11.9 mm in thickness. 6 inch wrist.


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

studiompd said:


> Grape harvest


Liking the red strap combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luciano Oliveira

househalfman said:


> 6.5" wrist, 39x48mm...


Cute Lorier Neptune. I loved the TGV review. What do you think about the comfort of the bracelet?


----------



## gpb1111

SKX007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Luciano Oliveira said:


> Cute Lorier Neptune. I loved the TGV review. What do you think about the comfort of the bracelet?


Tapers down to 16mm, great finishing, super comfortable, love it! No quick adjust on the clasp...which I actually prefer, keeps the size down.

Only negative is that ugly gap between the lug and the bracelet but it's ok.


----------



## khronolektur

recapt said:


> SKX013 on 6.25" wrist, freshly modded with Yobokies coin edge bezel and OEM Pepsi insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This minimal mod is really looking good.


----------



## joepac

My reasonably sized seiko 5 (37mm)on my 6.5" wrist. (looks a little weird... Lol got used to 40mm+ watches lately)

I love this watch and it's one of my cheapest. Costs 65 bucks brand new. I changed the rinky dink folded link jubilee bracelet for a solid one. This is one of my favorites!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

GS SBGR051 got new shoes!









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## LoLHaHeHo

I have small wrist, and I wear Panerai.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

44.5mm on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Luciano Oliveira

househalfman said:


> Tapers down to 16mm, great finishing, super comfortable, love it! No quick adjust on the clasp...which I actually prefer, keeps the size down.
> 
> Only negative is that ugly gap between the lug and the bracelet but it's ok.


Thanks for answering

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Seiko SRPB77 Presage Cocktail Time on 6.5" wrist (gloomy rainy day).

View attachment 13422129


----------



## qcjulle

I've grown quite fond of my vice president:


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I haven't worn this in a while -in fact, I'm thinking about selling it to fund another purchase- but here's my largest, a Casio Protrek PRG200GB-3, 48mm, 56mm lug-to-lug:










Wrist is still 6".


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

And I might as well show my smallest while I'm at it; 38mm Esprit Chronograph measuring 44mm lug-to-lug:









This seems like the perfect size for me in relation to my wrist, but the dial is just too small for my aging eyes.


----------



## Wolfsatz

The other day I spot my 11 year old sporting both of his Ironman's!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fogbound

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> And I might as well show my smallest while I'm at it; 38mm Esprit Chronograph measuring 44mm lug-to-lug:
> 
> View attachment 13423221
> 
> 
> This seems like the perfect size for me in relation to my wrist, but the dial is just too small for my aging eyes.


38mmx44mm looks good on your wrist. My eyes are aged as well so I'm very picky about legibility. Perhaps it's not the case size but the dial color and hands. The only chrono I would consider for myself is the Sinn 356 which appears to be the most legible I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

fogbound said:


> 38mmx44mm looks good on your wrist. My eyes are aged as well so I'm very picky about legibility. Perhaps it's not the case size but the dial color and hands. The only chrono I would consider for myself is the Sinn 356 which appears to be the most legible I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the silver hands on the white dial are often hard to make out, and the dial is pretty busy which probably doesn't help much neither.

But idk, the dial size does also look kinda puny to me when I look at it when I'm wearing it. And I've had it for 18 years now so it was time to get a new everyday watch anyway. I recently got a Seiko SNZG15 and that thing is just ridiculously easy to read under pretty much every circumstance, even though the dial is still on the busy side. It's still a bit large with its 42mm case, but I still have 2mm of wrist left on both sides of the lugs so I'm not going to complain. 40mm would be ideal to me with a lug-to-lug of around 46mm, but I find it hard to find something I like in that size that's still within my budget.

That Sinn looks pretty nice, but it's wayyy above my budget. Seiko makes a very similar looking watch though, and it's even got a 40mm case, But sadly it isn't an automatic. It's the SNDC33P1 if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## mi6_

I've been really bad this year and bought 4 watches (flipped one of them though for no loss on Ebay). I'm up to 9 now which is too many, so my goal is to get down to 6. I've been trying to buy smaller watches for my 6.5" wrist. They're more comfortable, look better and it limits my watch purchases. Watch collecting is an illness! o|

Anyhow I was going to flip this Mako USA II I bought on Ebay as I have too many watches on the go. It's a pretty great piece though so decided to keep it. Wears great on my 6.5" wrist. No lug overhang, but it's a bit too thick. Also wish the crystal wasn't recessed. The crown is too small as well. But a steal for the $262 US I paid from Orient. I have yet to find a watch that has no faults. Guess I'm too picky.


----------



## dantan

Panerai Radiomir PAM 720 on small 6.4-inch wrist.


----------



## fogbound

mi6_ said:


> I've been really bad this year and bought 4 watches (flipped one of them though for no loss on Ebay). I'm up to 9 now which is too many, so my goal is to get down to 6. I've been trying to buy smaller watches for my 6.5" wrist. They're more comfortable, look better and it limits my watch purchases. Watch collecting is an illness! o|
> 
> Anyhow I was going to flip this Mako USA II I bought on Ebay as I have too many watches on the go. It's a pretty great piece though so decided to keep it. Wears great on my 6.5" wrist. No lug overhang, but it's a bit too thick. Also wish the crystal wasn't recessed. The crown is too small as well. But a steal for the $262 US I paid from Orient. I have yet to find a watch that has no faults. Guess I'm too picky.
> 
> View attachment 13426449


That Orient looks good. What size is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

It's about 41.5mm in diameter and about 46mm lug to lug, 13.5mm thick.


----------



## recapt

Happened to stop into my local AD today just as they were unboxing their first Black Bay 58. Was excited to see it in person and get it on my 6.25" wrist. The case size is perfect. I'm in love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Just landed. 39mmx47mm on ~6.5"wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

recapt said:


> Happened to stop into my local AD today just as they were unboxing their first Black Bay 58. Was excited to see it in person and get it on my 6.25" wrist. The case size is perfect. I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good on a smaller wrist! How was the thickness?


----------



## studiompd

Urban forage with a new acquisition - mini urchin - about 44mm x 38mm 6.2in wrist


----------



## studiompd

@recapt hows your Oris 65 fit? We have the same wrist size and really like this line but thought they would wear big/uncomfortable on smaller wrists. I tried the 36mm recently and it fit like a dream but totoally forgot to try the larger 40mm version.


----------



## recapt

studiompd said:


> Looks good on a smaller wrist! How was the thickness?


It was great. Nice and thin. I think they said 11.5 mm due to the new in-house movement. Overall just a very nice case size for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capbit

Picked up my BB58 from the AD over the weekend and couldn't be happier. Sits comfortably on my 6 inch wrists


----------



## recapt

studiompd said:


> @recapt hows your Oris 65 fit? We have the same wrist size and really like this line but thought they would wear big/uncomfortable on smaller wrists. I tried the 36mm recently and it fit like a dream but totoally forgot to try the larger 40mm version.


I was really nervous about getting the 65 for the same reasons, but it's become my favorite watch. Fits like a dream and I think wears a bit smaller than 40mm due to its bezel and the fact that the domed crystal accounts for much of its height. Wears much lower on the wrist than my SKX013 even though it's technically a hair thicker.

One disclaimer is that I never tried on the other 65 models which I believe is what you are asking about. The one I have only comes in 40mm.

Either way, here sure some pics...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

I have an skx013 also and don't really wear it since it doesn't really sit so well on my wrist, like its imbalanced.

Here's a bad wrist shot I posted earlier in this thread but you can see the size on my wrist and the shorter L2L and smaller case. This smaller version was revealed at Basel this year along with the new 36mm Date Pointer.


----------



## WatchHoliday

BB58!


----------



## WatchHoliday

BB58!


----------



## Axelay2003

43mm on 6.75" wrist. L2L is around 48mm, but I'll recheck.


----------



## recapt

WatchHoliday said:


> BB58!


Congrats! Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

SNZG15J1 on a thin suede strap, 42mm case/48,5mm L-t-L, 6" wrist:


----------



## househalfman

39mm on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## dannyking

househalfman said:


>


Wow! What is that bracelet? Beautiful!


----------



## househalfman

dannyking said:


> Wow! What is that bracelet? Beautiful!


Thanks! Forgot what it's called but it's from watchgecko, I don't see it on their website anymore though.


----------



## quett




----------



## thbeck




----------



## Zarium




----------



## marcopolo05

My 6.5" wrist says hi !









Envoyé de mon ONEPLUS A6003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

42mm Mido Multifort Caliber 80 on 6.5" wrist on this lazy Labor day weekend Saturday 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Victorinox Alliance ref 241714 Black Ice. 40mmx50mm on ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver at 40mm,45mm l to l, 11mm high,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist. Love this watch especially how it hugs my wrist. I call it my "till death do us part" watch= keeper in other words;-):-!

Enjoy your Sunday membersb-)


----------



## watchonabudget

Chinese daniel klien. beater quartz. 45mm lug to lug . on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## watchonabudget

watchonabudget said:


> Chinese daniel klien. beater quartz. 45mm lug to lug . on a 6.5" wrist


----------



## fogbound

Still on the wrist since Friday. Decided to dress it down.
Victorinox Alliance Mechanical Black Ice. 40mmx50mm ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sub at 40mm, 48 l to l, 12.6mm high, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Double Post


----------



## TheWatchCompany_JP

We Japanese....


----------



## thbeck

The valjoux 72C


----------



## fogbound

Sinn 104 St Sa A 41mmx47mm ~6.5" wrist.
Olive Green Cheapestnato SB Strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongkun

Fitbit ionic for some casual sporty look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## watchonabudget

skeleton automatic 'winner'. 48 mm lug to lug. on a 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## watchonabudget

watchonabudget said:


> skeleton automatic 'winner'. 48 mm lug to lug. on a 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## joepac

Just got this bracelet for my old seiko recraft from a fellow WUS member. Awesome deal and I think I like it much better on metal... It definitely has wrist presence!

Before:









After:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I'm selling a watch and another member just asked me why 1/3 of the links aren't attached to the rest of the bracelet. Because I have tiny wrists god d*mn it! LOL

Anyway here's a newcomer!


----------



## eatabagel

Just got this fun little thing. The Casio A159WGED-1, which is part of their "Vintage" collection. It has minimal text compared to the more common variation of this watch, a faceted crystal, and "real diamonds," whatever that means. 36.8mm across, 33.2mm lug to lug. 9.7mm in thickness. 6 inch wrist.


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> Just got this bracelet for my old seiko recraft from a fellow WUS member. Awesome deal and I think I like it much better on metal... It definitely has wrist presence!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I dig the bracelet. Nice find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd

The reverse panda is my fav of the bunch, good choice! What size is your wrist and how are you liking it?


househalfman said:


> I'm selling a watch and another member just asked me why 1/3 of the links aren't attached to the rest of the bracelet. Because I have tiny wrists god d*mn it! LOL
> 
> Anyway here's a newcomer!


----------



## househalfman

studiompd said:


> The reverse panda is my fav of the bunch, good choice! What size is your wrist and how are you liking it?


It was the ONLY choice for me 

I have a 6.5" wrist and it's the perfect size for me. It has some minor cons for me but overall I definitely recommend it!

There's a dedicated thread for this watch where I and others have shared their impressions of it. Just ignore the first few "this watch is too small" comments lol.


----------



## studiompd

Haha ya I'm subbed there, read the first couple of pages with some irate posts. The watch looks better irl pics, lemme know if you ever decide to sell!


househalfman said:


> It was the ONLY choice for me
> 
> I have a 6.5" wrist and it's the perfect size for me. It has some minor cons for me but overall I definitely recommend it!
> 
> There's a dedicated thread for this watch where I and others have shared their impressions of it. Just ignore the first few "this watch is too small" comments lol.


----------



## JLVox

Looks sweet


----------



## Relo60

Nomos Timeless Club II. 38.5mm by 48.5mm l to l,8.8mm thin, 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.:-!


----------



## thbeck

Another valjoux 72. These old Chronos wear well in small wrist. Mine is about 5". Lol.


----------



## Nirado

My grandfather's 36mm DOXA Anti-Magnetic from 1965









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

Hamilton Khaki Action Chrono on a 6.25inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984

I thought I was alone! Pretty annoying when you have a 6" wrist and cant pull off big boy watches.

This 38mm fits me perfectly. Best size is 39mm for me.


----------



## Z engineer




----------



## fogbound

Z engineer said:


> View attachment 13469909


Always liked this watch, especially on a bracelet. What size is your wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK

I love the Aevig Valkyr design too especially in bronze. I have 6.5 wrist and have wondered if the overall size and thickness would be too much. Hope Z Engineer can provide thoughts on how the watch wears. Thanks.


----------



## thbeck

ap1984 said:


> I thought I was alone! Pretty annoying when you have a 6" wrist and cant pull off big boy watches.
> 
> This 38mm fits me perfectly. Best size is 39mm for me.
> 
> View attachment 13469707


I have a much smaller wrist and I can wear most 40mm Rolexes. 








Coke.


----------



## ap1984

Small world. We have the same watch 


thbeck said:


> I have a much smaller wrist and I can wear most 40mm Rolexes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coke.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984

Word of wisdom, very true indeed.



ak415 said:


> About 6.25" wrist here. As Lufelia said above, the one advantage of a small wrist is that it helps to preserve the wallet -- I've had to turn my eyes away from many watches as being too large for me.
> 
> What I'm wearing today...
> 
> View attachment 503620


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve 40mm x 48mm x 12mm on 6.5" wrist. 22mm lug width:-!


----------



## Z engineer

fogbound said:


> Always liked this watch, especially on a bracelet. What size is your wrist?





SimonCK said:


> I love the Aevig Valkyr design too especially in bronze. I have 6.5 wrist and have wondered if the overall size and thickness would be too much. Hope Z Engineer can provide thoughts on how the watch wears. Thanks.


I have a 6.5 inch wrist as well. I'm inclined to say that it fits me well, but that's subjective I guess.









My Valkyr is actually for sale: link.


----------



## thbeck

ap1984 said:


> Small world. We have the same watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not a very uncommon watch actually. And in ASIA, Rolex is pretty sought after and common. Especially since Asians have relatively small wrists and 40mm Rolex wears well on Asian wrists.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Mido Ocean Star V at 42.5mm x 49mm x 11.75mm on 6.5" wrist. Lug width 22m.


----------



## studiompd

6.2in wrist


----------



## cayabo

Ø33mm Timex Easy Reader on 6.75'' wrist:


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Ø33mm Timex Easy Reader on 6.75'' wrist:
> 
> View attachment 13476069


Easy reader indeed. Truly dig your Timex's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

fogbound said:


> Easy reader indeed. Truly dig your Timex's.


Thanks.

I think we have very similar tastes in watches - except, I'm cheap...


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think we have very similar tastes in watches - except, I'm cheap...


LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianboisseree

That Sinn is stunning. Can I ask whether it's a current model, (and which one)? Gorgeous.


----------



## fogbound

brianboisseree said:


> That Sinn is stunning. Can I ask whether it's a current model, (and which one)? Gorgeous.


This one?









This is a Sinn 104 St Sa, it's a current model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Does anyone here have a Tutima Di300? I would like to get the black/yellow (if I can find one) but it's 43mm but the L2L is about 45 I think. Just wanted to see how it looked on mortal wrists!

I tried searching this thread and nothing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> Does anyone here have a Tutima Di300? I would like to get the black/yellow (if I can find one) but it's 43mm but the L2L is about 45 I think. Just wanted to see how it looked on mortal wrists!
> 
> I tried searching this thread and nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Joe,
Here you go:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tutima-di300-too-large-small-wrist-598645.html#/topics/598645

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> Joe,
> Here you go:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tutima-di300-too-large-small-wrist-598645.html#/topics/598645
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro! That wouldn't come up on Tapatalk but I was able to finally read it. Looks like I got no worries!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

joepac said:


> Thanks bro! That wouldn't come up on Tapatalk but I was able to finally read it. Looks like I got no worries!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Glad to be an enabler. How soon til we see pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

fogbound said:


> Glad to be an enabler. How soon til we see pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta find one first. Looking for the black and yellow model.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Stowa Ikarus 40mmx48mm ETA 2801 handwinding(thinner case). ~6.5" wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

I don't know who said that having a small wrist saves you money. Right now I'm saving up for a medium-sized Reverso. Not cheap :-(


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Relo60

This one today, Nomos Timeless Club II on IWC blue leather strap. 38.5mm x 48.5mm x 8.8mm. 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.:-s


----------



## fogbound

Glycine Airman No 1 GMT (first reissue) Fully polished case.36mmx46mm

~6.5" wrist(not completely flat)

I researched the crap out of this watch before committing. The only deterrent was the shape of the lugs despite the dimensions. Going off just the numbers it's dead on a sweet spot for folks with smaller wrists. But all the pictures and reviews I found, those lugs kept me at bay. They just looked too long! But I couldn't pass up a good price so I popped on it. To save some of you some time, in case you're looking into this watch, I'm gonna call it based on how it wears on my wrist.

The lugs do curve down but are slightly flat, but not awkwardly so that they stick straight out. The spring bar holes are set close to the case (use curved spring bars). If you use a thin strap like the stock Glycine leather, the lugs protrude slightly and looked like crap. Not a big deal if your wrist is flat and or 7"+. I highly recommend thick two piece leather straps that are 3.5mm thick, a NATO (traditional or single pass) or an EO MN Strap. This will help the watch head sit better across the top of the wrist. I have a Di Modell Chronissimo strapped to it right now and if it looks like overhang in the pic, it's because the strap is padded. It causes a pinch at the top of my wrist. It's a beefy strap and compliments the watch nicely. Hope this helps someone out.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

fogbound said:


> Glycine Airman No 1 (first reissue) Fully polished case.36mmx46mm


Good information and photos - thanks.


----------



## fogbound

Here's a couple more shots on a NATO seatbelt strap I converted to a single pass through.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

fogbound said:


> Here's a couple more shots on a NATO seatbelt strap I converted to a single pass through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks really good mate. I've taken an interest in this watch a lot lately. Same size wrist as you and prefer smaller cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Watch Obsessive said:


> Looks really good mate. I've taken an interest in this watch a lot lately. Same size wrist as you and prefer smaller cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! FWIW, it looks tiny when you first open up the box. At least to me it looked tiny as I've been wearing 39mm-41mm watches. Only other 36mm I had was the BB36, but that had a chunky slab case and shorter lugs. This one is relatively slim. It does have some presence on the wrist once you put on a better strap than the OE. Looking forward to seeing one on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

38mm on 6-3/4'' wrist (only 11mm thick).

The dial has a metal flake, it isn't dirty:


----------



## cayabo

"Does it look too big?"









Hell yes. It's ridiculous.
Like a giant meatball on a shapeless noodle.

This is the watch I actually wear most.
I wear it at home, for exercise, and process timing at work.
Huge digits for old eyes.
3 alarms - I use all of them.
Intermittent timer - set to do 3 min count-down, then 30 seconds & repeat.
50 lap chrono - I use it for way points during a run.
Running Time/Stop Time chrono - I use if for tracking billable hours.


----------



## pyddet

Mido Dorada on a 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## househalfman

6.5" wrist on a...don't even know the size, 42x48mm maybe?


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP 41.5mm x 47mm l to l, 13mm high,20mm lug width for 6.5" wrist. Would love to have the new SmP but it's slightly larger.


----------



## pyddet

Sorry. Double post


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAWatchFan

Wearing my Poljot Alarm on my skinny 5.5" wrist. I know it's obviously too big for me but it just feels so comfortable.


----------



## pyddet

Dan Henry 1964 on a 6.25 inch wrist.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihutch1942

Spinnaker Hull on my 6.25" wrist









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

A simple 36mm Timex on a 6-3/4" wrist:


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> A simple 36mm Timex on a 6-3/4" wrist:
> 
> View attachment 13551383


One day I hope to see all of your Timex's. Btw, your thoughts on the new Auto?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfw13579




----------



## fogbound

tfw13579 said:


> View attachment 13552959


Great looking watch. Wrist size and watch dimensions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck40711

The 41mm Marathon GSAR is a great watch for small wrists.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Seiko Tuna SBBN033 on 6.25 inch wrist. I tried to post pics of how it appears proportioned with the rest of my arm, it is one of my best fitting and comfortable watches - the specs of the watch are deceiving.








View attachment 13553469


----------



## househalfman

SARB033 on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## cayabo

fogbound said:


> One day I hope to see all of your Timex's.


Funny you should say that - I just took a pic last weekend of all my Timex's laid out at once.
My conclusion after looking at the pile was that they're all pretty similar in style.
I could get rid of 90% and not be missing too much, then add a few more that are unique to the collection.











fogbound said:


> Btw, your thoughts on the new Auto?


The new 40mm Marlin:
I love the idea - super pleased to see the effort.
40mm is a bit too big for me for a dress watch.

The hands are unreasonably short.
Since it is a re-issue, it should be called a Viscount to adhere to Timex' culture.
A Marlin should be sportier with greater water resistance.

At $200 (after coupons, etc...) it is a fair value.
I see its main competitors as the Bambino and Hamilton Intra-matic.
I think it beats the Orient in perceived desirability due to it being a Timex.
I think it beats the Hamilton by being nearly the same quality for 1/2 the price.

For me, I'd rather spend $100-150 for an original really nice vintage Marlin.


----------



## fogbound

cayabo said:


> Funny you should say that - I just took a pic last weekend of all my Timex's laid out at once.
> My conclusion after looking at the pile was that they're all pretty similar in style.
> I could get rid of 90% and not be missing too much, then add a few more that are unique to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 13553595
> 
> 
> The new 40mm Marlin:
> I love the idea - super pleased to see the effort.
> 40mm is a bit too big for me for a dress watch.
> 
> The hands are unreasonably short.
> Since it is a re-issue, it should be called a Viscount to adhere to Timex' culture.
> A Marlin should be sportier with greater water resistance.
> 
> At $200 (after coupons, etc...) it is a fair value.
> I see its main competitors as the Bambino and Hamilton Intra-matic.
> I think it beats the Orient in perceived desirability due to it being a Timex.
> I think it beats the Hamilton by being nearly the same quality for 1/2 the price.
> 
> For me, I'd rather spend $100-150 for an original really nice vintage Marlin.


My god...you got all those Timex's in one shot. Very nice collection and thanks for sharing, as well as your thoughts on the 40mm auto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfw13579

fogbound said:


> Great looking watch. Wrist size and watch dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! The Portuguese is 40.9mm and my wrists are around 6.5 in around.


----------



## tfw13579

Double post


----------



## eatabagel

I just got this-- a Soviet watch made for the Italian market with a California dial. This is my only Russian watch.
Circa 80s Slava "California." 36mm diameter without crown. I think it's 44mm lug to lug. 12mm height. 15.25cm (6in) wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Latest add on, Halios Seaforth 3 Abyss Blue diver. As measured by digital caliper, 40.8mm (12 to 6pm), height 12mm, 47.4mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.:-!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

X Post from the seaforth Thread, due to obvious reasons:

6" wrist.










Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## eatabagel

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Seiko Tuna SBBN033 on 6.25 inch wrist. I tried to post pics of how it appears proportioned with the rest of my arm, it is one of my best fitting and comfortable watches - the specs of the watch are deceiving.


Wow! I never considered the Tuna because I thought it would be too big for me, but on your 6.25 inch wrist it really looks well sized, and doesn't look overpowering at all. I might get me to a Seiko AD soon to try one out.


----------



## cayabo

38mm on 6-3/4" wrist:


----------



## Relo60

CW at 38mm,45mm lug to lug and 13.1mm height. 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist|>


----------



## recapt

Squale Tropic GMT on 6.25" wrist. 42mm case, 49mm lug-to-lug. Wears smaller than its dimensions... Love this thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King, 40mm, 49mm lug to lug, 11.4mm high,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Omega SmP, 41.5mm, 13mm high, 47mm lug to lug,20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## househalfman

How about 2 small wrists? Right is a little bigger than the left but they're both around 6.5"


----------



## eatabagel

Vintage Seiko Lordmatic from 1969 on my 6 inch wrist. This is reference 5606-5000. 32mm across, without crown. 38mm lug to lug.









Edit: looks like I have to run the vacuum cleaner over my keyboard. Yuck!


----------



## Relo60

Here you go fogbound, Hamilton KK


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Here you go fogbound, Hamilton KK
> 
> View attachment 13585899
> View attachment 13585903
> View attachment 13585909


Right on! Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r

Quality ibm model m clicky keyboard there


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neB

As I remember I have a 6.5'' wrist. Pictured below is my Seiko Dolce, it has a 33.5mm case I believe. The nice dial isn't done justice with this picture, but I like the way the trees above reflect on the case.


----------



## recapt

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Is that an Erika's Originals strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Yesterday's pic, but here's a Traser P67 Officer Pro (42mm case/49mm L-t-L, 10.5mm thick) on a 6" wrist:


----------



## jupera2005

42mm Breitling SI chrono on 16,5 cm wrist








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jupera2005

And Now 16,5 cm wrist in 42mm Pam








Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

recapt said:


> Nice. Is that an Erika's Originals strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

DW5600c G Square...fits any wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

39mmx46.5mm on ~6.5" wrist.
Airman 18 GMT Gradient Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver at 40mm x 45mm lug to lug x 11mm high,20mm lug width. The perfect diver size for my 6.5" wrist.

Enjoy your day folks????


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

jupera2005 said:


> And Now 16,5 cm wrist in 42mm Pam
> View attachment 13588165
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi H3113 mediante Tapatalk


Is this the 1392? How do you like the blue second hand?

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Relo60

fogbound said:


> 39mmx46.5mm on ~6.5" wrist.
> Airman 18 GMT Gradient Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new watch. Looks good on your wrist. ??


----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Congrats on the new watch. Looks good on your wrist.


Thanks! Flows so much better on my wrist than the Airman No 1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sub no date. Another perfect size for my 6.5" wrist, 40mm,12.6mm height, 47.8mm lug to lug. 19.5mm lug width. All measured by digital caliper.

Happy Sunday folks:-!


----------



## Pepin Krootki

Hello everyone.

Have been reading the forum for more than two years but it is my first post.

Lovely small Certina I got from my Parents on secondary school graduation day.

Case diameter circa 36mm on a 6.1 inch Wrist.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Welcome aboard, @Pepin Krootki. Thanks for sharing the Certina, it looks sharp on you. I like the subdued dark gray dial. What movement is in it?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Pepin Krootki said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Have been reading the forum for more than two years but it is my first post.
> 
> Lovely small Certina I got from my Parents on secondary school graduation day.
> 
> Case diameter circa 36mm on a 6.1 inch Wrist.
> 
> ....


Looks good, welcome!


----------



## Emcphers

Tudor BBB









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat

Halios seaforth gen1 on my 6.69 inch wrist, fits like a glove!


----------



## Relo60

Welcome to the forum Pepin. I envy you. Great way to start the hobby young and with a Certina at that. Enjoy.


----------



## fogbound

Pepin Krootki said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Have been reading the forum for more than two years but it is my first post.
> 
> Lovely small Certina I got from my Parents on secondary school graduation day.
> 
> Case diameter circa 36mm on a 6.1 inch Wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13596577
> 
> 
> View attachment 13596579


Welcome to the forum and the discussion. Great looking Certina. Enjoy your stay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

househalfman said:


> Speedy pro on a 6.5" wrist...


Great strap. Cordovan #8?


----------



## Mchu004

IWC Portugieser Chronograph (40.9mm) on a 6.4-5" flat wrist.


----------



## househalfman

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Great strap. Cordovan #8?


It's bandrbands' burgundy horween


----------



## mrhightower11

Only I could make a 36 DJ look big on the wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhightower11

Huge watch on tinsy wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Happy Monday members👻😊🖖🏽

Damasko DA34 at 40mm,12.2mm height, 48.4mm lug to lug and 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Pepin Krootki

@Sir-Guy
It's quartz, with seven jewels and I think gold coated. 
And replying to others - I received the watch on a graduation day, but it was 18 years ago  
Anyway - made in the times when things were built to last. 
My life companion and a talisman so to say.

If you are more interested - just let me know. I can write a more in-depth review somewhere in a more suitable part of the forum since I don't want to off-top here.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Happy Halloween WUS!

Orange Arnie on 6.25 inch wrist


----------



## rainmkr26

Almost the weekend!

Oris Blue Big Crown Pointer Date (40mm, 48mm lug to lug) on my 6" wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eatabagel

Happy Tuesday! Today I have the perfect starter mid-sized diver. SKX013 on a 6 inch wrist.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Alas, I don't have one!


----------



## mui.richard

6" wrist, Vintage Tudor 34









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## 707mm2

A 30mm vintage Longines on a 165mm wrist


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican

VolkswagenFox21 said:


> To say that crown would impede on wrist movement is an understatement.


+10 for comment

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

ZUZ!


----------



## soaking.fused

Dualmonitors said:


> ZUZ!


Awesome and innovative dog. And watch.


----------



## Dualmonitors

soaking.fused said:


> Awesome and innovative dog. And watch.


Thanks, @soaking.fused!

Today:


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Helson mango sharkmaster 600 on 6" wrist

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Synequano

Circa 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## thbeck

15cm wrist. Probably the smallest in all forums.


----------



## Relo60

G'day folks. Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage; 38mm x 45mm l to l, 13.1mm thick,20mm lug width on CW qr leather strap on 6.5" wrist.:-!


----------



## thbeck




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neB

Dualmonitors said:


>


Maybe we should start a subforum for dog pics :-d. Love it. |>

Oh and nice watches.


----------



## rainmkr26

Heading into the weekend with the bb36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😄😊 Saturday🖖🏽. Stay ➕

Nomos Timeless Club 38.5mm x 48.5mm, 8.8mm high, 19.8mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sub ND at 40mm x 47.8mm x 12.6mm high, 19.5mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## cmchong77

Oris 65 blue dial 36mm on my 6.2” wrist


----------



## doughboy17

doughboy17 said:


> Can anyone with a Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver or Mil or Diver and small wrists (6.25 - 7") please post photos of it on your wrist (multiple angles, if possible)? I have a 6.75" flat wrist (2.375" across the top) and I am trying to determine whether I can pull off a Daynight Tritdiver. The 51mm lug-to-lug measurement concerns me the most.
> 
> Further, if anyone with those small wrists has a Seiko Kinetic diver, I would love to see photos of it on your wrist, too, in order to make a comparison. I LOVE my Seiko Kinetic SKA367 in the photos but believe it may be at my limit for not looking ridiculous. It is 48mm lug to lug, 15 mm high, and 45mm in diameter. I do realize people have varying opinions about what looks ridiculous, hence my request for comparison photos between the two watches. Thanks much!


I am hoping someone within this forum may be able to assist me. Thanks and have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## thbeck

15cm wrist with a 2446c


----------



## fogbound

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 40mmx49mm on ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

doughboy17 said:


> I am hoping someone within this forum may be able to assist me. Thanks and have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


Sorry, don't have any of what you're asking. But may I suggest posting a topic in the diver forum. You might be able to get what you're looking for


----------



## Relo60

Double post


----------



## Relo60

The now discontinued Seiko SARB035 at 38mm with sapphire crystal on 6.5" wrist. What a bargain this watch was. Most if not all the new Seikos (mechanical) I have seen are at least 39.5mm and up.

Enjoy your day WISers:-!


----------



## doughboy17

Thanks for the suggestion. I actually previously posted it to the Deep Blue Forum but was hoping I may get additional responses here.

Actually, I pulled the trigger on a Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver for Christmas. I'll post photos after the holiday.


Relo60 said:


> Sorry, don't have any of what you're asking. But may I suggest posting a topic in the diver forum. You might be able to get what you're looking for


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Timex for J Crew Dive Watch - SS case @ Ø38 mm & 42 mm L2L:


----------



## Sebast975

Geckota E-01, 36.5mm case x 46mm lug to lug on 6 1/4 inch wrist.


----------



## brianboisseree

On my 16cm wrist ....


----------



## Relo60

Glycine Airman Double Twelve at 40mm x 48mm lug to lug, 12mm height, 22mm lug width on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## Cogsworth's Timeturners

This 34mm Oyster Perpetual Date 115200 looks right at home on my 6.25 inch wrist!


----------



## ihutch1942

Sometimes I wonder how "Limited Edition" this watch actually is, but then I remember that I bought it for its looks, not it's exclusivity.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989

Mako XL, Triton, Laco 39mm, Maratac Pilot 39mm, Monster. All on 6.5" wrist. I try to stay away from Nato straps because it makes anything look bigger than it is.


----------



## wadsy

Wrist = approx 160mm

Citizen ti diver...









Sinn T2...









Damasko DA46...









Fortis B42 ti diver









Fortis Classic Cosmonuat...









Fortis B42 ti Chronograph...









Pelagos LHD...









Broadarrow PRS4...









Speedie pro...








Pelagos...








Any questions on dimensions and weights, please ask, I should have most info. saved!

Cheers


----------



## panos_ioannou

Do U think it's big???:


----------



## Valeriy




----------



## recapt

panos_ioannou said:


> Do U think it's big???:


I think it looks great, personally. Definitely not too big from this angle. Mind sharing which model that is (and any dimensions you know of) along with your wrist size? I am in the market for a chrono and this is intriguing.


----------



## EA-Sport

I meant to post here but mistakenly posted in the small watch instead of small wrist thread lol. Here's my latest acquisition, 45mm SRPC44 on my 6.25inch wrist. The short lug to lug makes it work better on my small wrist. I guess don't discount a "big" diameter watch without first considering the lug to lug size. .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

EA-Sport said:


> I guess don't discount a "big" diameter watch without first considering the lug to lug size.


Totally agree. My wrists are the same size as yours and I have to stay under 50mm from a lug-to-lug perspective. I've also found that having a bezel helps make a watch wear/appear smaller.

Looks great on you btw. Never would have guessed it's a 44mm.


----------



## fogbound

Sebast975 said:


> Geckota E-01, 36.5mm case x 46mm lug to lug on 6 1/4 inch wrist.


Was hoping a fellow small wristed would post this one day. Fantastic looking watch. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck




----------



## khronolektur

6-inch wrist plus SRP639.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Good day members

Nomos Timeless Club II, 38.5mm x 48.5mm, 8.8mm high, lug width 19.8mm on 6.5" wrist :-!


----------



## jkmeth

Speedy on my small wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchtreasure

42mm Frederique Constant Slimline Manufacture Moonphase on my 6.5in (16.5cm) wrist. Just a tad too big for my wrist


----------



## lucasvp

6.5" wrist on Chronomat 41


----------



## khronolektur

6-inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Anyone have a Tourby 42mm Pilot(Flieger) in their rotation? 6.5” wrist? Anyone? Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Breitling Aerospace E75362 40mmx46mm ~6.5" wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmchong77

Vintage Seiko with grey dial 35mm on vintage strap, on my 6.25" wrist


----------



## househalfman

39x47mm VPO on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## madlou

Zodiac Olympos 37.5mm case diameter on my 5.5 wrist


----------



## madlou

.


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

madlou said:


> Zodiac Olympos 37.5mm case diameter on my 5.5 wrist
> 
> View attachment 13737659


Love that case! Great size on you. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Millennium

Large watch or small wrist?
(Not me) XD


----------



## risvim

thbeck said:


>


Stunning shot


----------



## troyr1

Morning run and a 44mm Muhle Glashutte.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck

risvim said:


> Stunning shot


Thanks. Another one?


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

6.5 inch wrist 
Seamaster 300m 41mm
Seiko Samurai
Steinhart Ocean One GMT Coke bezel 42mm
Seiko skx007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984

Howdy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mit.uhr

Even 33mm watches look huge on my wrist. (the Porta has 36mm without crown)


----------



## billiybop

My newest acquisition, 38 mm skx013k2.


----------



## trott3r

ap1984 said:


> Howdy! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thats a good looker. Which model/version is it?


----------



## ap1984

trott3r said:


> Thats a good looker. Which model/version is it?


Yes the orange hand is rare! Speedy Tuesday 2 Ultraman!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3

FOIS fits perfectly on my (barely!) 6" wrist:


----------



## Earl Grey

This is as big as I go on my 6.25" wrist. 41mm diameter, 49mm lug to lug.










I have a 41x47mm Halios Seaforth, and it wears a bit smaller I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

This one today. Old Russian Kama










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opmetal

My new to me 20 year old Omega Seamaster 2264.50. It measures 41mm wide, 47.3mm lug to lug and a slim 11mm thick on my 7" wrist. It's the ideal size and I love this watch.


----------



## westcoast watchguy




----------



## westcoast watchguy

Looks great with the strap !


----------



## joep2k

Sarb065 on 6" wrist


----------



## joep2k

itsajobar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model is this?


----------



## joep2k

My other vintage SARB


----------



## joep2k

SARB017


----------



## joep2k

SARB033, probably my favorite watch


----------



## joep2k

Hamilton intramatic 38mm.


----------



## joep2k

SKX013, though I'm looking to replace with Squale 20 perhaps


----------



## panzerr

7 1/4 inch


----------



## ohhenry1

Watch looks good, but is a 7.25" diameter wrist considered to be small??



panzerr said:


> 7 1/4 inch
> 
> View attachment 13797269


----------



## redhed18

joep2k said:


> Which model is this?


Original Tudor Pelagos- iirc with ETA movement... not the new Pelagos with the in-house movement and novel worth of text on the dial.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

ohhenry1 said:


> Watch looks good, but is a 7.25" diameter wrist considered to be small??


Definitely not small imo. I don't think 6.75 is considered "small" let alone 7.25


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

My recently acquired Seamaster Ref. 166.032 on 6.25 inch wrist


----------



## fogbound

Breitling Aerospace E75362
40mmx46mm ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

I borrowed it for the pic. So, not mine:










6" wrist.

I don't say it often about bigger watches (i wear 44mm and up to 48 lugless) - but this ones too big for me 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Timex Expedition Rugged Metal T49271 43mmx43mm(?) on 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## cuthbert

6.5" with 44mm UFO.

Big enough?


----------



## rainmkr26

Worn & Wound LE Stowa Partitio on my 6" wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle

Just got my GS back from service. 37mm on a 6.25" wrist.


----------



## djcoronel

glashutte original on my 6.25" wrist!


----------



## djcoronel

double post.


----------



## chelseacjd

For a 6 inch wrist like mine this is the perfect dress watch IMO!


----------



## chelseacjd

For a 6 inch wrist like mine this is the perfect dress watch IMO!

View attachment 13864777

View attachment 13864779


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

Planet Ocean 8800 on 6.25" wrist


----------



## Palo

Can anyone recommend any tropic and leather straps with similar lengths to Barton Elite staps


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

So what’s the cut off for a small wrist? Lol


----------



## lvt

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> So what's the cut off for a small wrist? Lol


Through my years on WUS, I often see that any wrist under 7" is considered small for US/EU types, but it's pretty large in other countries in Asia.


----------



## househalfman

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> So what's the cut off for a small wrist? Lol


I vote for 6.5" or below.


----------



## cayabo

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> So what's the cut off for a small wrist? Lol


Your height in inches minus 30 divided by 6 equals the the biggest wrist size that is still "_small_"

eg:

Say you're 5'9" = 
(69 - 30) / 6 = 6.5

Or, for those who want a reference:

*ht .. wrist*
90" = 10"
84" = 9"
78" = 8"
72" = 7"
66" = 6"
60" = 5"
54" = 4"
48" = 3"
42" = 2"
36" = 1"
30" = 0"

or

229 cm = 25 cm
213 cm = 23 cm
198 cm = 20 cm
183 cm = 18 cm
168 cm = 15 cm
152 cm = 13 cm
137 cm = 10 cm
122 cm = 8 cm
107 cm = 5 cm
91 cm = 3 cm
76 cm = 0 cm


----------



## ohhenry1

Considering that this is a thread of (literally) DISEMBODIED wrist shots, does it really make sense to define "small" here in proportion to the rest of the wearer's body?? 



cayabo said:


> Your height in inches minus 30 divided by 6 equals the the biggest wrist size that is still "_small_"
> 
> eg:
> 
> Say you're 5'9" =
> (69 - 30) / 6 = 6.5
> 
> Or, for those who want a reference:
> 
> *ht .. wrist*
> 90" = 10"
> 84" = 9"
> 78" = 8"
> 72" = 7"
> 66" = 6"
> 60" = 5"
> 54" = 4"
> 48" = 3"
> 42" = 2"
> 36" = 1"
> 30" = 0"
> 
> or
> 
> 229 cm = 25 cm
> 213 cm = 23 cm
> 198 cm = 20 cm
> 183 cm = 18 cm
> 168 cm = 15 cm
> 152 cm = 13 cm
> 137 cm = 10 cm
> 122 cm = 8 cm
> 107 cm = 5 cm
> 91 cm = 3 cm
> 76 cm = 0 cm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ds99

6" wrist

a 40mm watch is really the biggest I can carry off without looking ridiculous

Seiko SARB033 (38 mm)









Manchester Watch Works 62MAS (40 mm)


----------



## lvt

cayabo said:


> Your height in inches minus 30 divided by 6 equals the the biggest wrist size that is still "_small_"
> 
> eg:
> 
> Say you're 5'9" =
> (69 - 30) / 6 = 6.5
> 
> Or, for those who want a reference:
> 
> *ht .. wrist*
> 90" = 10"
> 84" = 9"
> 78" = 8"
> 72" = 7"
> 66" = 6"
> 60" = 5"
> 54" = 4"
> 48" = 3"
> 42" = 2"
> 36" = 1"
> 30" = 0"
> 
> or
> 
> 229 cm = 25 cm
> 213 cm = 23 cm
> 198 cm = 20 cm
> 183 cm = 18 cm
> 168 cm = 15 cm
> 152 cm = 13 cm
> 137 cm = 10 cm
> 122 cm = 8 cm
> 107 cm = 5 cm
> 91 cm = 3 cm
> 76 cm = 0 cm


You should have your formula patented


----------



## fogbound

42mm(w/o crown) 47mm L2L, 6.5" wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## entra80

Dankoh69 said:


> View attachment 13869343


My watch limited edition 550 prices









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

entra80 said:


> My watch limited edition 550 prices


That is one BIG RED BUTTON!


----------



## Dualmonitors

Herbert!


----------



## TomMullen

Great thread

I enjoyed seeing all of the Speedy Pros in this thread, I've wanted one for a long time but was worried my wrist was too small (I even bought a smaller speedmaster date instead) You guys have inspired me to go try one on!

Tag don't get much love here, but the Aquaracer 41mm wears quite well on a smaller wrist, 47-48mm lug to lug.


----------



## TomMullen

Great thread

I enjoyed seeing all of the Speedy Pros in this thread, I've wanted one for a long time but was worried my wrist was too small (I even bought a smaller speedmaster date instead) You guys have inspired me to go try one on!

Tag don't get much love here, but the Aquaracer 41mm wears quite well on a smaller wrist, 47-48mm lug to lug.


----------



## fogbound

TomMullen said:


> Great thread
> 
> I enjoyed seeing all of the Speedy Pros in this thread, I've wanted one for a long time but was worried my wrist was too small (I even bought a smaller speedmaster date instead) You guys have inspired me to go try one on!
> 
> Tag don't get much love here, but the Aquaracer 41mm wears quite well on a smaller wrist, 47-48mm lug to lug.


I haven't had a chance at trying a Speedy but maybe one day. I personally like Tag, had an Aquaracer Calibre 5 and F1 early on. The WAY111a (quartz) is 41mmx45mm and would like to check that out. Tag+Quartz don't get much love either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomMullen

fogbound said:


> I haven't had a chance at trying a Speedy but maybe one day. I personally like Tag, had an Aquaracer Calibre 5 and F1 early on. The WAY111a (quartz) is 41mmx45mm and would like to check that out. Tag+Quartz don't get much love either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a WBD1110 quartz, I wear it on a leather strap. It's actually quite thin and light for a 300mm dive watch when worn on leather.

I recommend trying one on before purchase and checking the bracelet carefully .I was a little disappointed with the bracelet, it's quite sharp. I'm happy with the watch on leather but if I knew that up front I could have saved some money and purchased the rubber strap option instead.


----------



## househalfman

Did someone say speedy? On a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## fogbound

househalfman said:


> Did someone say speedy? On a 6.5" wrist...


Very nice. Is that a Nick Mankey Strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

fogbound said:


> Very nice. Is that a Nick Mankey Strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a watchsteward strap actually, very similar to the nickmankey strap though.


----------



## Synequano

47mm on my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## khronolektur

Citizen diver on 6-inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

6.5", 33mm.


----------



## ohhenry1

cuthbert said:


> 6.5", 33mm.


F-84W! Did you buy this in Japan? My understanding is that it's a JDM model.


----------



## khronolektur

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

6-inch wrist conquered by Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

khronolektur said:


> 6-inch wrist conquered by Sumo.


Excellent use of perspective.


----------



## WatchTheSecondHand

My god this is not a good thread for a small wristed person like me. Its showing me new pieces I know I shouldn't look at.


----------



## cuthbert

ohhenry1 said:


> F-84W! Did you buy this in Japan? My understanding is that it's a JDM model.


Yes I bought it from Japan, it took a while to arrive but it's so much better than the F-91W...it's the last with the classic octagonal case Casio used in the 80s on a lot of models.

Talking about octagonal cases I also have its Soviet competitor from the same era, also 33mm, the cases almost overlap.


----------



## fogbound

Citizen PMX56-3002 
40.5mmx47.5mm, 11mm thick, 20mm lug width. ~6.5" wrist.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

Lovely day for a 6-inch wrist under the trees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Gnomon Exclusive Steinhart 39 Explorer. 39mmx47mm, 14mm thick (w/ crystal), 20mm lug width, drilled lugs. ~6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak

BB36, my second after selling the black dial







a year ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984

Chronometer bleu on a 5.5 inch wrist 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rainmkr26

New Zodiace Aerospace GMT. 40mm bezel, 48mm L2L on my 6" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

rainmkr26 said:


> New Zodiace Aerospace GMT. 40mm bezel, 48mm L2L on my 6" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Cool to see it on someone's wrist already... Would love to see more pics.


----------



## Rosarito

First post! Here's my Tag Heuer 1000 Professional from the 1980s. It's about 37mm and very thin, which suits my 6 5/8" wrist pretty well. This is about as large as I'll go with a watch. Eventually, I'd like to get a 36mm Tudor Submariner or something like that.


----------



## teo_cr

16.5cm (6.3inch ) wrist

o| I don't know why the picture comes up returned. I added it once more but returned and it doensen't want to load properly o|o|o| I give up


----------



## recapt

Loving my new Hamilton Khaki H70455133... a 38mm case on a 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Relo60

teo_cr said:


> 16.5cm (6.3inch ) wrist
> 
> View attachment 14152439


Can't make out the brand, but looks like a Festina. Rarely seen in these parts. Love the dial design.|>


----------



## Relo60

Hello my fellow small wristed bros (SWB). Hamilton Khaki King on 6.5" wrist. 40mm, l to l 49mm , 11.4mm height. 20mm lug width.


----------



## teo_cr

Relo60 said:


> Can't make out the brand, but looks like a Festina. Rarely seen in these parts. Love the dial design.|>


Yes it's a Festina with a Miyota 821A movement. 42-43mm, a little big for my wrist but I like the dial to

Thanks!


----------



## HamSamich9

Vintage 36mm Hamilton Lemania Chronograph


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

Silly question I'm sure, but have you added the picture you want to use to an album?


----------



## cnj8w

Dankoh69 said:


> View attachment 13869343


This looks great! What's your wrist size, please?


----------



## Dankoh69

cnj8w said:


> This looks great! What's your wrist size, please?


17.5cm


----------



## Buddy Shagmore




----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian

6.5ish inch wrist, and a 33mm watch looks properly proportional to me.


----------



## OptiUK

Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OptiUK

From another angle...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OptiUK

Whilst I'm in the posting mood, 34mm Rolex Air-King circa 1990 on my 6.5 inch wrist.

Opti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCairo

OptiUK said:


> Whilst I'm in the posting mood, 34mm Rolex Air-King circa 1990 on my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> Opti


Superb, that blue dial is just marvellous


----------



## MrCairo

22mm (watch, not wrist!)























(I do have a relatively small wrist)


----------



## Relo60

40mm NTH Näcken on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gsynco1

Black Bay 58 (39mm) on my 6.7"ish wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

A chunky 40mm on my 6.5" wrist...


----------



## OptiUK

MrCairo said:


> Superb, that blue dial is just marvellous


Thanks.

Yes this one is a keeper!

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrCairo

OptiUK said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes this one is a keeper!
> 
> Opti


I used to have its second cousin twice removed... still regret selling it


----------



## Aviron

Here is a vintage 30mm watch on my 7 inch wrist. I think it looks just fine. There have been a number of threads lately about watches 36mm or smaller and whether anyone will "make fun of them", which is absurd; both because NO ONE NOTICES OR CARES, and also that watches that size look fine. Anyway, yay for vintage!


----------



## Aviron

Ugh, triple post! What is it with this website?


----------



## Aviron

Ugh, triple post! What is it with this website?


----------



## schumacher62

31mm Helbros looks just right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r-gordon-7

My 40mm Zelos Horizons Bronze in Hunter Green on my ~6.5" wrist...


----------



## Relo60

Damasko DA34 40mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## OptiUK

MrCairo said:


> I used to have its second cousin twice removed... still regret selling it
> 
> View attachment 14260723
> View attachment 14260725
> View attachment 14260731


I can see why. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OptiUK

42mm Planet Ocean on 6.5 inch wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrplow25

Longines legend diver on 6.5 inch wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@OptiUK, that PO fits your wrist much better than I would have thought. Nice photos and great watch. Killer lugs on that.


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

41mm/7"


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

View attachment 14287289

41mm/7"


----------



## OptiUK

Sir-Guy said:


> @OptiUK, that PO fits your wrist much better than I would have thought. Nice photos and great watch. Killer lugs on that.


Cheers.

It's the OEM rubber strap that makes it work on me. On the bracelet, the watch doesn't wear nearly so well.

Opti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monocrom

Buddy Shagmore said:


> View attachment 14287289
> 
> 41mm/7"


Considering getting one of those myself. Have you had any issues with it?


----------



## thbeck

5512 on a small wrist









follow me @beckham1972sg


----------



## mui.richard

Wife's and mine, our wrists are similarly sized at slightly over 6.2"









brother of OoO


----------



## GrussGott

44 case, 55mm lug to lug, hangs over slightly, i'm cool with it, though overall I try not to go over 51mm lug to lug.


----------



## watches.ist

36mm Tudor Date+Day (76200) on a 6.25 inch wrist:


----------



## Mister Lamb

44mm Sinn U1 on a 6.75" wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Mister Lamb said:


> 44mm Sinn U1 on a 6.75" wrist


That looks like it fits surprisingly well.


----------



## OptiUK

New to me 34mm JLC...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## projekt-h

I'm made for this thread, lol.

3513.50 on my ~6.25"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn

6.75" wrist and a 46mm Zeno pilot that I recently put up for sale.


----------



## OptiUK

One more shot of my new addition...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbino

OptiUK said:


> New to me 34mm JLC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Classy. Like the French cuffs.


----------



## projekt-h

Dan Henry 1962, 6.25"










On a $16 Amazon strap made for the Samsung smart watches. One of the few straps I've found besides Barton and Shinola that work for a smaller wrist:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Might as well share another to have out there for reference

Filson Mackinaw field watch (42mm x 50mm) on 6.25" wrist:










This is what I'd call "too big" for me. I think 48mm lug length is my top end limit, 46ish being my happy point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Aaaaand another

Shinola Runwell titanium 41mm (think the lug length was 46.5)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptiUK

Oris Diver 65 36mm on 6.5 inch wrist...










Happy Friday.

Opti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rickster27b

I have a 6.5" wrist - I am quite sure the 'Look and fit' will change with all of the parameters. particularly dial size vs case size, color - black seems smaller than white in my experience, Lug to lug and also thickness - look at the 13mm thick Pilot 39 vs the actually larger 40mm case SeaGull

Rick

First photo -Seiko Titanium - 37 Case, 20 strap, 44 Lug to Lug, 9mm thick

Second - SeaGul Black dial - 40 Case, 20 strap, 46 Lug to Lug, 9 mm thick

Third - Laco Aachen Piltot - 39 Case, 18 strap, 46 Lug to Lug, 13 mm thick


----------



## OptiUK

Love the Seiko...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rickster27b

Thanks OptiUK, 

It really is an elegant watch ..you probably can’t tell from the photo but the dial is a ‘Seiko dark blue. Really looks great in the right light. 100 meter water rating and is an extremely accurate timepiece. What’s not to like at around 100 €.


----------



## Rickster27b

I am having trouble with posts showing twice. Help!


----------



## Vetinari67

OptiUK said:


> Love the Seiko...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ditto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Black Bay S&G, 6.2" wrist.









brother of OoO


----------



## absael

6 3/4" wrist. Ball Trainmaster Streamliner (39mm).









I haven't read the entire thread, so this may have been mentioned already, but the way you view the size of your watch on your wrist (and even in photos, like mine here) is not necessarily the way it looks to others. Look at yourself in the mirror; you'll probably notice that the watch looks smaller relative to your wrist size than you thought it did.

The Ball is currently my largest watch. Looking in the mirror, I'm sure that I could pull off most 40mm or even 41mm watches without it looking disproportionately large (NTTAWWT, if it doesn't bother you). I have my eye on a couple of watches in these sizes; I'll try to remember to post a wrist shot in this thread if I pick one up.


----------



## Flippster

35mm IWC 3531 Portuguese


----------



## mui.richard

Tudor Heritage Ranger, on 6.2" wrist









brother of OoO


----------



## MrCairo

Small wrist, smaller watch


----------



## skriefal

39mm Grand Seiko SBGN005 on 6-1/3" (160mm) wrist. The dark blue dial looks black here due to the dim lighting:


----------



## Black5

Speedy time...











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## NN_

LW Spidospeed on 6.7" wrist









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonchucks

5.6" wrist. I think 38mm wears quite right.


----------



## Palo




----------



## 99watches

Seiko Great White Turtle on 6.25 inch wrist
















And next to 16610 for scale. This watch is big but super wearable even for my small wrist.


----------



## OptiUK

Mid size Bond Seamaster quartz on 6.5 inch wrist.

Blue wave dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash

44mm Momentum Steelix on my 6in wrist. Probably the biggest I can pull off.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep

I have a personal rule of not exceeding 47mm lug to lug. Rules out quite a lot of watches but also helps me to save money 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur

The Sumo loves every wrist it sits on, even 6-inch ones.


----------



## jose150597

Seiko SRPC31 on 6.25 inch wrist 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jose150597

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck

Junky Heuer 73663









follow me @beckham1972sg


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood

Love it


----------



## dan_bsht

Baby MM on 6.75 wrist









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## khronolektur

Seiko Sumo on 6-inch wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday. TG Formula 1 on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## OptiUK

40mm Speedy Racing on 6.5inch wrist...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jinfaep

39.5mm planet ocean









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surprise123

A modest but faithful Swatch chronometer with a tachymeter I have been wearing for years, and recently also for timing track events... laugh at the plastic if you want, but I like it.

Swatch


http://imgur.com/J3s6aKm


----------



## cayabo

36mm Timex Expedition Metal Camper on 6-3/4'' wirst:


----------



## Glylex

Armida A6 'silver' 36mm on 6.5" wrist, taken fairly close to eye distance.


----------



## metrocon

I just picked up this vintage Rolex Oyster Perpetual at 34.5mm on my 5.75" wrist.


----------



## Rickster27b

Stowa Partitio - 37mm on my 6.75" wrist with an 18mm Brown Horween leather strap by Popov Leather.


----------



## mi6_

Ok just bought a Seiko SRPB51 Samurai a few days ago which was just delivered in the mail. I bought it on a whim as I found a good deal online and have never handled a Samurai in person. It arrived in one of the new Seiko 5 boxes from the new SK5 (SKX Seiko 5)....LOL. Anyhow, as expected this is a BIG watch. 45mm with thick chunky lugs, but a wearable 48mm lug to lug length. I thought it would be ginormous on my 6.5" wrist but it's actually not too bad. What do you think? Is it too big?

I'm thinking I probably will return it. Like my Seiko Monster and mini-turtle better. There's a few Citizen Promasters I'm after. In typical Seiko fashion bezel doesn't align well at the 12 O'clock position (though the bezel action is excellent) and the chapter ring is ever so slightly off at the 12 o'clock position (but close enough for me). I feel like the Samurai is a bit too big and heavy for my tastes despite being surprisingly wearable. At least the 45mm Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive watches are lighter.


----------



## mui.richard

Explorer II 214270 on 6.2" wrist.









brother of OoO


----------



## SundayDuffer




----------



## uplockjock

mi6_ said:


> Ok just bought a Seiko SRPB51 Samurai a few days ago which was just delivered in the mail. I bought it on a whim as I found a good deal online and have never handled a Samurai in person. It arrived in one of the new Seiko 5 boxes from the new SK5 (SKX Seiko 5)....LOL. Anyhow, as expected this is a BIG watch. 45mm with thick chunky lugs, but a wearable 48mm lug to lug length. I thought it would be ginormous on my 6.5" wrist but it's actually not too bad. What do you think? Is it too big?
> 
> I'm thinking I probably will return it. Like my Seiko Monster and mini-turtle better. There's a few Citizen Promasters I'm after. In typical Seiko fashion bezel doesn't align well at the 12 O'clock position (though the bezel action is excellent) and the chapter ring is ever so slightly off at the 12 o'clock position (but close enough for me). I feel like the Samurai is a bit too big and heavy for my tastes despite being surprisingly wearable. At least the 45mm Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive watches are lighter.
> 
> View attachment 14556785
> 
> View attachment 14556787


Not too bad. If you want the watch, you can pull it off.
But barely... That's a big boy


----------



## mui.richard

A lot of people think the Explorer II is huge for a small wrist, I beg to differ. It's big no doubt but not humongous.









brother of OoO


----------



## mi6_

I got caught up buying watches for a bit that were “small” that fit my “small” wrist well. I realized I was now shopping for watches that were “small” as the primary requirement even if I didn’t like the piece as much as other “larger” watches. Now I’m looking at flipping some of these watches.

Buy what you like. As long as you think it wears ok who really cares what anyone else thinks. Most watches look better on your wrist in person than photos or videos convey anyhow. Maybe it’s ridiculous to get one that is a massive 50mm for a small 6.5” wrist when the lugs really overhang, but most people wouldn’t even notice or care.

The Samurai is going to be returned. It’s big, but wearable, but I just don’t think the overall design language is my cup of tea. Cool , unique watch though, so I definitely get the attraction.


----------



## BundyBear

mui.richard said:


> A lot of people think the Explorer II is huge for a small wrist, I beg to differ. It's big no doubt but not humongous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brother of OoO


Oh, you're being modest Richard. You ain't seen small wrists yet!


----------



## mui.richard

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh, you're being modest Richard. You ain't seen small wrists yet!


At just over 6" mine are pretty darn small...

brother of OoO


----------



## BundyBear

mui.richard said:


> At just over 6" mine are pretty darn small...


Could not tell from most of your wrist shots.


----------



## berni29

Hi

This is a 36.5mm (I think) Seamaster new to my daughter today. All but one of the half links are out. And the other one may have to come out tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfred6

couple of Baby G BLX-560 on my tiny wrist. still coming up small but comfortable and a more unisex design with this model.


----------



## mui.richard

41mm Tudor Ranger on waxed flesh Gunny strap









brother of OoO


----------



## janiboi

I bought this SBGA229 and have a 6.75 wrist.
I really like this watch, but I have a gut feeling that I'll flip it due to the size.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

mi6_ said:


> Ok just bought a Seiko SRPB51 Samurai a few days ago which was just delivered in the mail. I bought it on a whim as I found a good deal online and have never handled a Samurai in person. It arrived in one of the new Seiko 5 boxes from the new SK5 (SKX Seiko 5)....LOL. Anyhow, as expected this is a BIG watch. 45mm with thick chunky lugs, but a wearable 48mm lug to lug length. I thought it would be ginormous on my 6.5" wrist but it's actually not too bad. What do you think? Is it too big?
> 
> I'm thinking I probably will return it. Like my Seiko Monster and mini-turtle better. There's a few Citizen Promasters I'm after. In typical Seiko fashion bezel doesn't align well at the 12 O'clock position (though the bezel action is excellent) and the chapter ring is ever so slightly off at the 12 o'clock position (but close enough for me). I feel like the Samurai is a bit too big and heavy for my tastes despite being surprisingly wearable. At least the 45mm Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive watches are lighter.
> 
> -my wrist is a little bigger than yours. Not much as it's 7 exactly. But I'm going through stressing about my new 43.5 mm oris aquis looking too big on my wrist. So much so as I'm contemplating selling it. Even though I love the watch. It also comes equipped with the big chunky lugs.
> 
> I say that to say I believe you can pull off the watch! It's a big watch at 45 and your wrist isn't huge, but it wears really nice on you! If you like it, you can pull it off in my opinion. The short lug to lug really does help. It makes me think I'll be just fine with my aquis cause it has the nice, wearable lug to lug distance as well. Thanks for the post! Beautiful watch!


----------



## Relo60

40mm Zelos Mako II on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## WastedYears

44.8mm case, 51mm lug-to-lug on a flat 6.5" wrist









Never thought I could pull off a watch of this size, but the relatively short L2L and that fact that it's PVD helps.


----------



## jpoehler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## statuswan

37mm Yachtmaster









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcopolo05

WastedYears said:


> 44.8mm case, 51mm lug-to-lug on a flat 6.5" wrist
> 
> View attachment 14562537
> 
> 
> Never thought I could pull off a watch of this size, but the relatively short L2L and that fact that it's PVD helps.


What sorcery is this? How did I overlook this model? Can you please tell me the reference?

It looks great on your wrist


----------



## WastedYears

marcopolo05 said:


> What sorcery is this? How did I overlook this model? Can you please tell me the reference?
> 
> It looks great on your wrist


Thanks! It's the SNR035, which also goes under SBDB025 in Japan.


----------



## cuthbert

43mm Seiko Giugiaro (45mm lug to lug) on 6.5" wrist.









Another example of Seiko magic.


----------



## mi6_

Ok I returned the 45mm Seiko Samurai. Wearable but didn't really float my boat. Got this awesome Citizen BN0198-56H for 40% off from an AD. 50/50 on keeping this big boy. I convinced myself before it landed that it was too big. The case width is 44.5mm (47mm including the crown) but the lug to lug is compact for it's diameter at 48.5mm. It's pushing the upper limits of my diminutive 6.5" wrist.

What do you all think? Keep it or return it?























Decent lume too:








I'm kind of tiring of automatics and I really like Citizen Promasters. But it's definitely on the large size.


----------



## mi6_

janiboi said:


> I bought this SBGA229 and have a 6.75 wrist.
> I really like this watch, but I have a gut feeling that I'll flip it due to the size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks good to me in the photos (probably better fit in person too). I'd keep it. That's a nice piece.


----------



## mi6_

Howbouthemcwbys said:


> -my wrist is a little bigger than yours. Not much as it's 7 exactly. But I'm going through stressing about my new 43.5 mm oris aquis looking too big on my wrist. So much so as I'm contemplating selling it. Even though I love the watch. It also comes equipped with the big chunky lugs.
> 
> I say that to say I believe you can pull off the watch! It's a big watch at 45 and your wrist isn't huge, but it wears really nice on you! If you like it, you can pull it off in my opinion. The short lug to lug really does help. It makes me think I'll be just fine with my aquis cause it has the nice, wearable lug to lug distance as well. Thanks for the post! Beautiful watch!


Huge fan of the Oris Aquis. The 43.5mm model does look big but wears pretty good due to the lug design and case shape. I don't say this to suggest you should sell yours as everyone has different wrists and watch size preferences, but I'd personally get the 39.5mm version for my 6.5" wrist. You might be fine with a 7" wrist and the full size model. Plus your dial options are limited in the 39.5mm version. Hope to own one someday if I can ever stop buying affordable pieces.


----------



## thecuborican

mi6_ said:


> Ok I returned the 45mm Seiko Samurai. Wearable but didn't really float my boat. Got this awesome Citizen BN0198-56H for 40% off from an AD. 50/50 on keeping this big boy. I convinced myself before it landed that it was too big. The case width is 44.5mm (47mm including the crown) but the lug to lug is compact for it's diameter at 48.5mm. It's pushing the upper limits of my diminutive 6.5" wrist.
> 
> What do you all think? Keep it or return it?
> 
> View attachment 14573913
> 
> View attachment 14573915
> 
> View attachment 14573919
> 
> 
> Decent lume too:
> View attachment 14573923
> 
> 
> I'm kind of tiring of automatics and I really like Citizen Promasters. But it's definitely on the large size.


Nice lume indeed. I liked the samurai more, that citizen looks too big in my opinion. I have the same wrist size as you and ended up returning the samurai I purchased due to size just like you did. I feel like if I had sized the bracelet or tried another strap before returning it I might have kept it...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

Still can't decide whether to keep the Citizen Promaster BN0198-56H. I tied the unsized bracelet up with an elastic to get rid of the slack. I wear other big watches so I'm leaning towards keeping it. Here's a few of my other solar divers for comparison on my 6.5" wrist. My opinion only, but for a small wrist I manage these all OK, but I'm admittedly used to wearing this size of watch (44mm-45mm). Most 47mm or under lug to lug watches do admittedly fit my wrist better.

*Citizen BN0198-56H* 44.5mm, 48.5mm lug to lug






















*Seiko SNE279* 44mm, 51mm lug to lug















*Citizen BN0151-09L* 44mm case, 48.5mm lug to lug















*Seiko SNE107* 42mm, 49mm lug to lug















*Citizen BN0100-51E* 41mm, 49mm lug to lug


----------



## Cruzito

37mm JLC Master Control 18Kt white gold


----------



## rainmkr26

40mm Oak & Oscar Humboldt in my 6inch wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

36mm datejust in blue! I think this fits my 6.5" wrist nicely. Better fit than my AT 38.5mm.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

A 40mm Omega Railmaster this time. I thought I would not wear anything 40mm and above, however the just over 46mm lug to lug distance of the Railmaster wears better than my 38.5mm Aqua Terra.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Filson Mackinac Field Watch - 42.5mm case, 50.5mm lug-to-lug, 6.25" wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

lukeap69 said:


> A 40mm Omega Railmaster this time. I thought I would not wear anything 40mm and above, however the just over 46mm lug to lug distance of the Railmaster wears better than my 38.5mm Aqua Terra.


Interesting. I went back and forth for a long time between that Railmaster and the 38mm AT I ended up with. Zero regrets, as the AT is easily the most versatile watch I own, and the one I wear the most, but I might have to revisit the Railmaster at some point down the . . . rails.


----------



## lukeap69

urbino said:


> Interesting. I went back and forth for a long time between that Railmaster and the 38mm AT I ended up with. Zero regrets, as the AT is easily the most versatile watch I own, and the one I wear the most, but I might have to revisit the Railmaster at some point down the . . . rails.


I agree that the AT is the more versatile watch. I now have both so zero regrets here either. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

lukeap69 said:


> I now have both


How's the stock market in the future?


----------



## chili1619

6.5" wrist


----------



## ajcmaruhom

guys, is this too big for my wrist? need your judgment on the below photo.


----------



## ajcmaruhom

guys, is this too big for my wrist? need your judgment


----------



## mui.richard

Yema Superman Bronze 39mm on 6.2" wrist









brother of OoO


----------



## bigclive2011

Kaventsmann Trieste on 7 1/2" wrist.

Even medium wrists struggle sometimes!!


----------



## jerseydan31

Ginault Ocean Rover 2 (Date version, Smurf Lume, Black Ceramic Bezel Insert).....

..... stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el34han

ajcmaruhom said:


> guys, is this too big for my wrist? need your judgment on the below photo.
> View attachment 14592647


The watch looks well on your wrist. The question is whether it is confortable for long wear. My solution is using elastic watch straps.

el34han


----------



## el34han

My goodnrss. What's the lug to lug of this watch

el34han


----------



## mi6_

ajcmaruhom said:


> guys, is this too big for my wrist? need your judgment
> View attachment 14592651


Looks good. No lug overhang. Totally wearable. Doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks. If you think it's comfortable to wear and you like it, rock it!


----------



## ajcmaruhom

I will consider buying a rubber strap. thanks.


----------



## Relo60

SRPC41J at 42.3mm,13mm height, 42.5mm lug to lug. 20mm lug width on 6.5" wrist.

I'm comfortable with the size especially on a rubber or leather strap. ❤❤❤ It.


----------



## Axelay2003




----------



## projekt-h

Adding this for reference. Seiko SNKK47 "Seikonaut" On flat 6.25" wrist.

Don't remember the exact dimensions, want to say 39.5mm diameter, 46/47mm length without end links.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

An early hummer!


----------



## Relo60

40mm YM on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## Badbebe

BLNR on 5.5inch wrist. Jubilee works amazingly well on small wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist

Forgot my wrist size, but I like to wear anything between 36 - 40


----------



## cuthbert

44mm UFO is the biggest I can wear on my 6.5".









This is the biggest I can pull off.


----------



## Dualmonitors

Deleted post.


----------



## mi6_

It says 44mm.


----------



## jmariorebelo

15.5cm, around 6.1in

View attachment 14628773


----------



## geekycabdriver

43mm on 6" wrist


----------



## geekycabdriver

43mm on 6" wrist
View attachment 14632097


----------



## statuswan

Vintage seiko Bell-matic I found in father's basement! 6 inch wrist.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Tudor BB58 on 6" wrist. Lume/no lume 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## s54

Here's the 41mm Portuguese on a 6" wrist. I'm on the smallest hole of the strap.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## GF01776

6.5 inch wrist with a Stowa Fleiger Classic 36mm on Eulit Perlon


----------



## cuthbert

New "big" watch. Too big for my 6.5" wrist?


----------



## JasonKase

Old post but watches are very nices i'm fan of old models of watches, or someones called it vintages watches. Thx all for this sharing !


----------



## mi6_

cuthbert said:


> New "big" watch. Too big for my 6.5" wrist?
> 
> View attachment 14665491


It's big but I think you can pull it off.


----------



## thbeck

A 69 Tropical Moonwatch. What else can I ask for?


----------



## Relo60

40mm on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## riggle

Thank you very much for these posts. It's very helpful to try to imagine how a watch will look on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## riceknight

Sbgh269


----------



## Ossamanity

Not a single dash was given









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Co-axial Speedy 9300 (44.25mm) on my 6.8 inch wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirth




----------



## seikonoobie

Seiko 5 SNZG11J1 - 42mm diameter on 6.25" wrist. 
Comfortable wearing and easy to read with my aging eyes.


----------



## jmariorebelo

37mm diamater, 42mm lug to lug, under 11mm thick. 15.5cm (~6in) wrist.


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro on a skinny pro...


----------



## derekdeadend

6.5 inch wrist with a Rolex OP 34mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcdglobal

Tried an IWC Top gun, 44.5mm on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## Relo60

😄😄☃❄ Thursday🎄🤢


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Omega Seamaster 36mm on my little tiny 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

and this is 42mm moonwatch on 6.5 inch wrist. I know its little bit big but wears really comfortable


----------



## jmariorebelo

derekdeadend said:


> 6.5 inch wrist with a Rolex OP 34mm


Perfect proportions between wrist, lug to lug and dial diameter. I have to definitely convince myself __ mm will be too big, and __ mm won't be too small.

I love the look of a Laco Kempten and Stowa Baumuster B but at 40mm diameter and over 46mm lug to lug they'll wear much bigger than that OP, while my wrist is smaller than yours. I look at your photo and to me that's how a watch should wear.


----------



## Syphon

Planet ocean 42mm in 6.5 inch wrists


----------



## imaCoolRobot

derekdeadend said:


> 6.5 inch wrist with a Rolex OP 34mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh damn. I'm starting to think that a 34mm OP would suit me


----------



## househalfman

41mm SMPc on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## Tka92

El Conde said:


> Co-axial Speedy 9300 (44.25mm) on my 6.8 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Surprised it wears that small! Very nice fit.

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## Tka92

househalfman said:


> 41mm SMPc on a 6.5" wrist...


The 41mm smp's wears well even on smaller wrists! A shame they made the new ones bigger.

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## dinospumoni

Speedy on the nato.


----------



## Coondawg07

As a new watch collector, with a small wrist, this has become my favorite thread.


----------



## urbino

It's a good one.


----------



## jelliottz

36mm on my 6.75" wrist. Practically perfect. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

6 inch wrist
40mm Ginault OR1
38mm SKX013
39mm Explorer


----------



## mui.richard

OP39 on 6" wrist


----------



## cayabo

The perils of a large watch on a small wrist - was reaching for something and caught the crown which shoved the watch back and gouged me.

(Ø41.2 mm watch on 6.75" wrist)


----------



## fogbound

Not my first Sumo, but decided to revisit it. SBDC033 44mmx52mm on 6.5" wrist...

Pics from yesterday:

















Today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

I thought I couldn't wear a Panerai on my 6.5" wrist. This Pam 00682 did at 42mm,22mm lug width, 14.5mm height and 51mm lug to lug.


----------



## Relo60

fogbound said:


> Not my first Sumo, but decided to revisit it. SBDC033 44mmx52mm on 6.5" wrist...
> 
> Pics from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good:-!


----------



## Freyberg

derekdeadend said:


> 6.5 inch wrist with a Rolex OP 34mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know what I like more, your tattoo or watch


----------



## mui.richard

Explorer II fitted with a NATO made by a Korean artisan with Italian Buttero NATO on 6" wrist.

The strap is by Atelier Du Cuir and the workmanship is exceptional. And that leather...


----------



## wristtraveller




----------



## fogbound

Relo60 said:


> Looking good:-!


Thanks! I have a better appreciation for the watch this second time around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

Tokyo!


----------



## Relo60

?????? Friday :-!

Mini Turtle 42.3mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## househalfman

Speedy pro (42mm) on a skinny pro (6.5")...


----------



## 829maxx

Speedy Reduced on a 6.25” wrist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnesiac34

I have the Rolex OP 36mm white dial and my wrist is 6.5". I think it fits perfectly.


----------



## Trel

Here's a Zenith Pilot Type 20 Chronograph on a 16cm wrist. It's a big boy at 45mm but it's flat, and the lugs are short and curve down so it wears surprisingly well.


----------



## mui.richard

1950 Tudor Oyster Prince 34 on 6" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Hamilton Khaki King 40mm on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## Mosho

38mm intra-matic. Didn't bother changing the BROWN strap this morning. I have no idea how the capera picks it up as red-ish


----------



## dgaddis

~6.5" wrist.

Casio Oceanus S100








Citizen PMD56-2952








G-Shock GMW-B5000G-1


----------



## isthar

41mm Navitimer on my 6.5inch wrist. Widthis fjne but it's a bit thick and heavy, so it needs a new home ...









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

Black Bay S&G on 6" wrist


----------



## Danbooru

47mm tuna homage, 6.25" wrist


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

smol


----------



## MissSummerStorm




----------



## Roningrad

.


----------



## Relo60

On 6.5" wrist


----------



## Roningrad

.


----------



## Roningrad

MissSummerStorm said:


>


Wow. Love the look! Great pick! U gave me an additional option for my SM300 (Same as yours).


----------



## Rollied

Here's mine, haven't actually measured the circumference...but at this point, I'm afraid to.


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Rollied said:


> Here's mine, haven't actually measured the circumference...but at this point, I'm afraid to.
> View attachment 14810527


Is that a Datejust 36?


----------



## Rollied

MysteryBiscuits said:


> Is that a Datejust 36?


Yessir


----------



## MysteryBiscuits

Rollied said:


> Yessir


Thank you, now I know how a DJ 36 would probably fit on me, haha. #SmallWristGang


----------



## Roningrad

A well-babied USMC GSAR On a lovely Saturday afternoon.


----------



## jovani




----------



## VintageWatchGuy

Probably the best fitting watch that i ever had, 29mm casesize, my wrist is 16,5/17cm 
View attachment _1144726.jpg


----------



## thedudez

My trusty everyday Orion 35mm. Laying on a 6 3/4 inch wrist


----------



## Roningrad

My handwound Stowa-FA40 classic.


----------



## badger543

Enjoying this NY0040









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger543

Tisell Hulk









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors

May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos (or similar)?

I have a very small wrist (6") and am thinking of getting the IWC 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.

Would really like to hear from guys with small wrists and large chronos to see if the 3713 would be really ridiculously too big on me.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## statuswan

41mm Bulgari octo l'originale titanium on 6 inch wrist. Strap buckle is on the smallest notch 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

36mm Tissot watch.


----------



## WastedYears

Dualmonitors said:


> May I ask if there are guys with particularly skinny wrists who have large-ish IWC chronos (or similar)?
> 
> I have a very small wrist (6") and am thinking of getting the IWC 3713, which has a diameter of 42mm but a thickness of a whopping 16.2mm.
> 
> Would really like to hear from guys with small wrists and large chronos to see if the 3713 would be really ridiculously too big on me.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


I have a 6.5" wrist and have tried on the latest Spitfire chrono. My issue is not so much the size of the watch but its thickness, as it makes it very top-heavy and it did not feel like it would wear comfortably over a longer period.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Relo60

JLC Polaris Automatic 41mm x 11mm height and 47mm lug to lug. 21mm lug width on 6.5" wrist

??Sunday??????


----------



## fyioska

MDV106 on 6.25 wrist. 44mm wide. 48mm lug to lug.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

Timex Waterbury Red Wing 38mm.

6-1/2'' wrist
Ø38 mm case
42 mm lug-to-lug


----------



## househalfman

38mm chrono on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## uperhemi

Oris BCPD green dial ("LE") on my 6.5in wrist - I believe the lug to lug is 47mm and dial is 40mm.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi

Roningrad said:


> A well-babied USMC GSAR On a lovely Saturday afternoon.


First time seeing a GSAR on anything other than rubber or bracelet, looking great!!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco Augsburg 39mm on my 6.6" wrist - it is bigger and thicker (12mm) than my other watches, but it wears remarkably well IMO. I enjoy the wrist presence and love the easy readability of the A' dial. This gets more wrist time than any other in my collection.


----------



## Relo60

CW at 38mm on 6.5" wrist????


----------



## urbino

househalfman said:


> 38mm chrono on a 6.5" wrist...


Love that strap. Looks great with the watch, too. Is it an EO?


----------



## urbino

Rickster27b said:


> Laco Augsburg 39mm on my 6.6" wrist - it is bigger and thicker (12mm) than my other watches, but it wears remarkably well IMO. I enjoy the wrist presence and love the easy readability of the A' dial. This gets more wrist time than any other in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 14886827


I have the same one. I seem to fall in and out of love with it, I think because of the thickness in proportion to the diameter. Yours looks great on you.


----------



## househalfman

urbino said:


> Love that strap. Looks great with the watch, too. Is it an EO?


Thanks! It's actually a CheapestNatoStrap elastic that sells for $15, I believe. I don't recommend it though because it leaves a mark on my wrist that sort of hurts after a few hours of wearing. I might try their other variant that wears more like a conventional nato, and is also on sale at $5 a pop, at some point.

It does look good though!


----------



## urbino

househalfman said:


> Thanks! It's actually a CheapestNatoStrap elastic that sells for $15, I believe. I don't recommend it though because it leaves a mark on my wrist that sort of hurts after a few hours of wearing. I might try their other variant that wears more like a conventional nato, and is also on sale at $5 a pop, at some point.
> 
> It does look good though!


A pity.


----------



## Roningrad

USMC GSAR on an MN Strap. Captured a coincidental/lucky shot with the handset on the 09:00:15 mark.


----------



## tjphysicist

New here. I have TEENY TINY wrists (slightly under 6" by my count), like, i don't think it's physically possible for my wrists to be ANY thinner, there is basically NO fat or tissue on the top and sides, just skin, blood vessels and bone. Here is a newly bougly ht 42mm Khaki field. I actually LIKE slightly larger watches. Anything below 40mm is a big turn off, especially if it has any kind of bezel (as most watches do, i'm counting any space between where you measure the watch size and where the dial starts). Actually, for me, it's more about the dial size than the watch size (i'd rather a 40mm watch with a very small bezel, than a 42mm watch with a large bezel).


----------



## yourwatch617

Next time


----------



## argyle_underground

Relo60 said:


> CW at 38mm on 6.5" wrist&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> View attachment 14886905
> View attachment 14886909


nice one, sir!

obf!


----------



## argyle_underground

Relo60 said:


> CW at 38mm on 6.5" wrist????
> 
> View attachment 14886905
> View attachment 14886909


nice one, sir!

obf!


----------



## Relo60

argyle_underground said:


> nice one, sir!
> 
> obf!


Thank you OBF🦅👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fyioska

38mm on 6.25 wrist. SNKK87









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonCK

Always good to see a Seiko 5, nice dial on that one. I have a few Seiko 5's and they are all strap monsters that fit great on a smaller wrist plus in my view the finishing is very good quality for the price (bracelets aside).


----------



## Dualmonitors

Mariner.


----------



## Relo60

40mm on 6.5":-!

Happy? Ash Wednesday??✌?????


----------



## FWilkens

Small wrist relative to watch size....

Zeno Watch Basel Pilot Chonograph OS Day Date from 2002


----------



## uperhemi

Lorier Gemini on my 6.5in wrist









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard

San Martin Pam homage bronze 44 on 6" wrist


----------



## Jarvar




----------



## heffergm

38mm CW C60, 6.3" wrist.


----------



## heffergm

CW 38 vs 40... it's still a tough choice, but on my 6.3" ish inch wrist, I think I'm going to end up sticking with the 38, if only because it's a lot lighter and more comfortable.


----------



## heffergm

Same 6.3" wrist, 40mm DH 1970... I think it only works because (a) it's light, (b) the face is tiny and (c) the lug to lug is only 45.7mm.


----------



## Roningrad

MM300 on a Bob Marino


----------



## dan_bsht

uperhemi said:


> Lorier Gemini on my 6.5in wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


Looks great! First one to see out in the wild. Wear this beauty in good health

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Cassani

heffergm said:


> CW 38 vs 40... it's still a tough choice, but on my 6.3" ish inch wrist, I think I'm going to end up sticking with the 38, if only because it's a lot lighter and more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 14914241


I like hot the 40 looks on your wrist better.


----------



## WatchTheSecondHand

Credor 34mm

Gorgeous bracelet.


----------



## uperhemi

Another day with Gemini by Lorier









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

UN Marine Diver 40mm on 6.5" wrist?✌?????


----------



## Roningrad

GS Thursday.


----------



## alinla

6.25" wrist, 40mm diameter, 48mm lug to lug Nodus Duality


----------



## schumacher62

34mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skriefal

My recently arrived 37.5mm Omega Planet Ocean on 6.25 - 6.33 inch monster wrist. Despite the 15+mm thickness it's a good fit...


----------



## mi6_

You must mean 39.5mm Planet Ocean? As far as I’m aware and can find on the website the 39.5mm is the smallest version ever made.


----------



## Roningrad

MM300 44mm on a 6.75’sh wrist. Pre-PS mode.


----------



## jmariorebelo

mi6_ said:


> You must mean 39.5mm Planet Ocean? As far as I'm aware and can find on the website the 39.5mm is the smallest version ever made.


https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/...an-600m-omega-co-axial-37-5-mm-23230382001001


----------



## mi6_

jmariorebelo said:


> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-gb/...an-600m-omega-co-axial-37-5-mm-23230382001001


Not on the Canadian website for some reason. Didn't even know they made a smaller one. Thanks.


----------



## skriefal

mi6_ said:


> Not on the Canadian website for some reason. Didn't even know they made a smaller one. Thanks.


It was initially marketed as a unisex or ladies watch which contributed to it being less known than the larger models. It's also discontinued.


----------



## zman8

Just got in the new Seamaster... 42mm on a 6.3in wrist


----------



## zman8

Just got in the new Seamaster... 42mm on a 6.3in wrist
View attachment 15004769

View attachment 15004773

View attachment 15004775


----------



## uperhemi

Montblanc Meisterstuck Star Automatic 7042 (36m) on my 6.5in wrist








(This piece is currently listed for sale )

IG @noboxnopaper


----------



## Roningrad

Onda Azzurro


----------



## alinla

Stowa Marine 36 KS [46.5 lug to lug] on a 6.25" wrist


----------



## Relo60

??Tuesday✌???

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba 41mm,14mm height, 49.8mm lug to lug on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## uperhemi

Sinn 104 on 6.5in wrist









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS

34mm case, 44mm l2l, 5.5inch wrist


----------



## 829maxx

Cle De Cartier 40mm on a 6.25" wrist









Grand Seiko Spring Drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

44mm Panerai Luminor on a 16cm wrist. This is the absolute upper limit of what I can wear.


----------



## dan6m

MrWatchologist said:


> Forgot my wrist size, but I like to wear anything between 36 - 40


 Nice! Do they still make these? What's the model? I know it has been a few years since your post.


----------



## mac44

Citizen NY0040 on a 6.4 inch wrist









Poslano sa mog SM-A750FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Casio G-Shock "Royal CasiOak" on a 16cm wrist.


----------



## Relo60

Baume & Mercier Clifton Baumatic 40mm on 6.5" wrist:-!


----------



## Roningrad

MM300 on a Jubilee B.!


----------



## neons

Timex Q on 6.25" wrist


----------



## lvt

43mm on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## projekt-h

Steel Square on a 6.25"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HangPham

Stowa Flieger Classic LE 36mm on a 6.25'' wrist


----------



## jinfaep

37mm









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Laco 39mm Flieger on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## lvt

Rickster27b said:


> Laco 39mm Flieger on my 6.5" wrist
> 
> View attachment 15332528


6.5" only?

Yours looks like 6.8" or larger to me.


----------



## cfracing

6.3-6.5" wrist. JLC TT1931 Reverso, 27.4 X 46.8mm (lug to lug)


----------



## Roningrad

This blue Baby.


----------



## Mr Auto

1963 (37.5mm) on 6.3-6.5"









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## alinla

Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000G1 on my 6.25" wrist


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Crosspost from the Seiko thread.

The spb149 on a 6" wrist.

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Roningrad

Bond GSAR and tea.


----------



## siranak

New today, the 2019 Pilot 36 with "Mark XVIII" finishing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

I got < 6 inch wrists. You can do it too! Spb153 aka Green xWillard

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Vario

38mm full dial watch on my 6.2" wrist


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## househalfman

6.5" wrist...


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Mr Auto

38 on a 6.5









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollied

40.5mm on a 6.3" wrist


----------



## Relo60

Scurfa Diver One 40mm on 6.5" wrist??


----------



## Sfrob

brodo said:


>


Hi Brodo, are you still selling the 14790st? For some reason I couldn't message you directly about it. Cheers!


----------



## broulstone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fogbound

PMX56-3002 40mmx47.5mm, 6.5" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Breitling Colt II SQ A74380 41mmx48mm 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user4D

DSC06016.jpeg




__
user4D


__
Sep 17, 2020








Nomos Zürich Worldtime ref 807, 39.9mm, 49.4mm lug to lug, 6" / 15cm wrist. I'm just doing it.


----------



## Russ1965

6" wrist with a 43mm watch


----------



## Russ1965

38mm watch


----------



## Russ1965

37mm


----------



## inlieu

Took delivery of my first Halios yesterday. Here's a shot of it on my six inch wrist.










I wish it were ever so smaller like my Captain Cook, but I'm really enjoying it


----------



## househalfman

6.5"


----------



## drhr

7 inch wrist, 35mm watch


----------



## brianinCA

inlieu said:


> Took delivery of my first Halios yesterday. Here's a shot of it on my six inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15492041
> 
> 
> I wish it were ever so smaller like my Captain Cook, but I'm really enjoying it
> 
> View attachment 15492043


Looks great! Is that the limited edition captain cook?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Buschyfor3

6" wrist:


----------



## inlieu

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! Is that the limited edition captain cook?


Thanks! It is, though they haven't sold all 1,962 pieces.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tinman143

6.25" wrist & 35.5mm watch


----------



## Roningrad

Going for a ride with this beauty.


----------



## Hammermountain

6 inch wrist here


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

GBX100 on 6.25"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinder4L

This thread is so helpful to see. I have a 6” wrist and don’t want to look ridiculous with a larger watch. But really it looks like these all look fabulous. I guess if you love it, wear it!


----------



## Russ1965

Kinder4L said:


> This thread is so helpful to see. I have a 6" wrist and don't want to look ridiculous with a larger watch. But really it looks like these all look fabulous. I guess if you love it, wear it!


My wrist is the same size as yours........

We must've been separated at birth


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965

Too large for my skinny wrist, so a palmy shot will have to do:


----------



## Hitokiri_2000

My Ecozilla all steel.
Model: BJ8050-59E


----------



## Twehttam

Astor + Banks Sea Ranger (40mm asymmetrical case, 45.5mm L2L) on a 5.9" wrist. ?



















?


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## househalfman




----------



## chubbypuppy

Twehttam said:


> Astor + Banks Sea Ranger (40mm asymmetrical case, 45.5mm L2L) on a 5.9" wrist. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


This looks perfect!


----------



## badger543

Zelos Mako Vintage black









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

38mm Bulova on my 6-inch wrist:


----------



## badger543

Citizen NY0040









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger543

Pagani Daytona









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## toddb

View attachment 15506956
View attachment 15506956
View attachment 15506956
View attachment 15506956


----------



## toddb

NEW style for 2020 39mm Constellation...


----------



## badger543

Zelos Swordfish 40mm on 6.5" wrist









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger543

Zodiac Jetomatic 42mm on 6.5" wrist









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger543

DW-5600 mod on 6.5" wrist









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

6.5" wrist...


----------



## EPK

Invicta mod on 6.75" wrist.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

househalfman said:


> 6.5" wrist...


Looks great! What's the L2L? 48mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tighthams

"mini turtle" on 6.5"


----------



## househalfman

fogbound said:


> Looks great! What's the L2L? 48mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 48-49-ish, don't remember exactly


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch Obsessive

New toy, Seiko SNKL43 on an aftermarket oyster bracelet.

Lovely case on this one.

6.5" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zhanming057

Lost some weight in the past year and I've gone from a little over 6.75'' to a bit under 6.5''.

Still happily disregarding every single watch wearing norm, though


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## fogbound

Glycine Combat 6 36mm, 36mmx42mm, 20mm lug width. On a 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Seiko Lord Matic Special.

36mm in diameter.

On my 6" wrist:


----------



## phamou

Explorer 36mm 114270

On 6.2" wrist


----------



## Vario




----------



## Russ1965

37mm modified Seiko


----------



## tbensous

6.5 inches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick516

ck40711 said:


> The 41mm Marathon GSAR is a great watch for small wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, what size is your wrist?


----------



## fogbound




----------



## statuswan

40.5mm on 6 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Black Bay 36 on 6.25"



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR




----------



## impromptujazz

giving my lord matic some run today. 35mm on a 6 1/4" wrist


----------



## 31671

Cool thread 

Fortis Official Cosmonauts Chronograph 38mm on my 6.5 inch/16.5 mm wrist - first owner, bought in 2007


----------



## badger543

Axios Flagship on 6.5" wrist









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger543

5kx mod on 6.5" wrist









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Watch Obsessive

Latest toy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex




----------



## Twehttam

5.9"










HAGWE!


----------



## tohb

Seiko turtle on 6.25".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31671

Oris Aquis 36mm - great balance between dress and sports, flat gray face and matt ceramic bezel, gloss and polished combo, 18mm to 14mm bracelet and the perfect 36mm size for my 16.5 cm wrist )) A great marriage between a jewel and a functional (diver) watch:


----------



## projekt-h

Speedmaster on 6.25"


----------



## FBMJ

A huge 34mm watch.


----------



## tx6309




----------



## statuswan

Yacht-master 37mm for my 6" wrist









Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## jovani

solar ARNIE


----------



## jovani




----------



## Bakulimaw

SLA041 on 6.5"


----------



## fogbound

Dietrich TC-1 PVD Blue. 42mm (wears like 40mm). 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

17cm for me


----------



## Buschyfor3

6" wrist:


----------



## phamou

Pam755 at 38mm on my 6,25" wrists!


----------



## badger543

SKX013 on a 6.5" wrist. Feels small at first but now I think is a great size.









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker

Breitling Superocean Heritage B20 44mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Z06Biker

Citizen ProMaster BN0191-55L 45mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

Dietrich TC-1 Stainless Black Dial. 43.8mm case, 42mm L2L, integrated bracelet. 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde

Big pilot on my 6.75










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlieu

I finally got around to sizing and installing the bracelet on my Halios Fairwind. It wasn't a high priority since I didn't think it would fit my six inch/15.24 centimeter wrist, but I was beyond pleased that it actually does!


----------



## phamou

Datejust 36 on 6,25" wrist


----------



## fogbound

inlieu said:


> I finally got around to sizing and installing the bracelet on my Halios Fairwind. It wasn't a high priority since I didn't think it would fit my six inch/15.24 centimeter wrist, but I was beyond pleased that it actually does!
> 
> View attachment 15702381


Very nice! Fits well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Orion Hellcat Burgundy 6.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches

7.25" weird flat wrist. Orient Tristar


----------



## Anne Lewis

Lufelia said:


> I feel your pain. I'm a tiny woman but I prefer men's style watches and can't stand dainty, blingy watches. It's actually a really good thing most watches are way too big for me because I would be completely broke if I had the same array of options as my larger-wristed brethren.
> 
> Here's my biggest watch, a Zenith Rainbow Elite diver on my 5.5" wrist. It's really pushing it for me at 39mm diameter but I like it too much to care.
> 
> View attachment 503593
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the bad pic quality.)


Female here too who wears only men's watches. 6.5 wrist so not too small but try to stay under 40m. Lug to lug is especially important. Lugs can ruin it.


----------



## Steverino 417

47mm Panerai Marina Militare on my 6.3 in wrist.










Don't be scared of big watches...


----------



## Twehttam

2252.50 midsize SMP on my 5.9" wrist. ?


----------



## atarione

lol.. seiko Turtle SRP777 on my 8"~ wrist... oh wait...


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

atarione said:


> View attachment 15718006
> 
> 
> lol.. seiko Turtle SRP777 on my 8"~ wrist... oh wait...


You are disqualified. A 8" wrist is no „small wrist" by definition. Watch suits you well, though 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## SSK877

Here are my smallest and largest watches on my 6.5" (165mm) wrist. The mirror shots were taken from about 2 feet (60cm) away. Apologies for the quality - they're horrible. LOL! The DH 1939 has a L2L of 49.2mm. I'm trying to convince myself that I can get away with wearing a Tisell 157 with a diameter of 44mm and L2L of...not sure...51-51.5mm. It's not a size I would normally consider, but it looks fantastic and the price/quality quotient is hard to beat. The Stowa Marine Classic 36 Small Seconds would be perfect for me, but I don't think I want to spend that much on another watch again. Any thoughts?


----------



## urbino

SSK877 said:


> Here are my smallest and largest watches on my 6.5" (165mm) wrist. The mirror shots were taken from about 2 feet (60cm) away. Apologies for the quality - they're horrible. LOL! The DH 1939 has a L2L of 49.2mm. I'm trying to convince myself that I can get away with wearing a Tisell 157 with a diameter of 44mm and L2L of...not sure...51-51.5mm. It's not a size I would normally consider, but it looks fantastic and the price/quality quotient is hard to beat. The Stowa Marine Classic 36 Small Seconds would be perfect for me, but I don't think I want to spend that much on another watch again. Any thoughts?
> View attachment 15749289
> 
> View attachment 15749300
> View attachment 15749302
> View attachment 15749303


The Tisell looks fine to me in the first pic, and a little chunky in the second, which probably means you can carry it off if _you _think you can.


----------



## SSK877

urbino said:


> The Tisell looks fine to me in the first pic, and a little chunky in the second, which probably means you can carry it off if _you _think you can.


Thanks for your input, but maybe my post wasn't clear. The smaller watch in the first two photos is a Stowa Antea KS. Just 35.5mm in diameter and 44.6mm L2L. The chunkiness of the DH is due to it's thickness - 13.9mm - and the shape of the lugs. I wonder if the size of the Tisell 157 would be mitigated by its relative thinness - 10mm - and the shape of the lugs.


----------



## n0ovice

Long time lurker, first time poster here.
Here is my lovely 31mm Universal Gevene Outdoorsman on the arguably smallest male wrist here (5.75 inch / 14.9cm). While it does look rather big here, it's quite smaller in real life, even on my cute, manly wrist


----------



## mi6_

Just bought one of the discontinued 2014 versions of the Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 ceramic. 42mm, ~12.5mm thick, 48mm lug to lug and 19mm lug width. Here it is on my 6.5" wrist. Digging this piece for some reason and it was a bit of a hunt to find one. The short angled lugs make it wear pretty well despite being 42mm.


----------



## phamou

Yachmaster 37 on 6,3" wrists


----------



## Vario

Just over 6 inch with a 38mm all dial watch


----------



## mi6_

Beautiful dial/strap combo. I couldn’t pull it off but looks great.


----------



## Kev161

6.25" wrist.


----------



## r00ski

6,5'' inch wrist, 41,5mm Aqua Terra, 38,5mm SARB035, 36mm Nomos Club Dunkel, 41mm Sinn104, 48mm Seiko Tuna SBBN037, 29x41mm vintage Cartier Santos


----------



## Twehttam

Midsize SMP on a 5.9" wrist. ?


----------



## somebodyux

Tudor BB 41mm on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rainmkr26

New BB58 on my 6" wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Pelagos on 6.25"



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alinla

projekt-h said:


> Pelagos on 6.25"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish I could pull off a Pelagos on my 'chicken leg' wrist but the lug to lug is a bit too long. Looks great on you however.


----------



## projekt-h

alinla said:


> I wish I could pull off a Pelagos on my 'chicken leg' wrist but the lug to lug is a bit too long. Looks great on you however.


Thanks! I always thought they were really cool, but wrote them off as too big, until I tried one on. It probably is still too big, but i think it's close enough haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_

That Pelagos looks like it wears very well on your 6.25” wrist. You can definitely pull it off.


----------



## Z06Biker

Tudor BB GMT on a 6.25" wrist.


----------



## jovani




----------



## Rickster27b

6.5" wrist .. Smiths PRS 29A


----------



## mi6_

I broke down and bought an Seiko SNE499 a week ago. Been wearing for a few days. It's big (46.7mm diameter) but the lug to lug is only 45.8mm. Is it too big for my dainty 6.5" wrist?


----------



## mui.richard

Girard Perregaux Laureato 42mm on 6.2" wrist.


----------



## mui.richard

mi6_ said:


> I broke down and bought an Seiko SNE499 a week ago. Been wearing for a few days. It's big (46.7mm diameter) but the lug to lug is only 45.8mm. Is it too big for my dainty 6.5" wrist?
> 
> View attachment 16022029
> 
> 
> View attachment 16022030


Definitely not too big. It's supposed to sit proud on the wrist. I think it looks perfect.


----------



## Hastie73

36mm on a 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Cuttalossa

40mm is my limit. This is one of my faves. 6.5 wrist.


----------



## rainmkr26

BB58 on my 6in wrist


----------



## noraaeel

My 32mm Oris Big Crown Date Pointer alongside my fitness band (ignore it)







.


----------



## fogbound

Smiths Commando: 36mmx43.5mm, 20mm lug width; 6.5” wrist.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## noraaeel

mizzare said:


> View attachment 16214366


Isn't this like a 38mm to 40mm watch? At least that's my impression haha.


----------



## noraaeel

Timex Marlin from 1963 - 34mm









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare

noraaeel said:


> Isn't this like a 38mm to 40mm watch? At least that's my impression haha.


It actually is 43mm with 49mm lug to lug and height of 12mm, very well measured.


----------



## pugman

Here is a Breitling chrononat 36 on my 16,7cm wrist. Tried it at Breitling Athens boutique.











Sent from my Poco X3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj

My gal and I fell asleep on the couch and stayed there. Here’s a gmt on a 6.75 inch wrist


----------



## Jorr

6 inch wrist here . Only this vintage midsize RO model works perfectly on me. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcam1075

Here are two examples on my ~6.5” wrist. The Tudor Black Bay 36 is about perfect for me and the








Mkii Project 300 is as big as I could possible go at 41mm.


----------



## lorsban

I have a 17cm wrist. My comfort zone is 40-42mm and a maximum of 50mm lug to lug.

But style has a lot to do with it. Cushion cases fit well and so do watches with integrated bracelets.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

Sinn U50 on flat 6“ wrist.


----------



## FL410

BB GMT on 6.25” wrist

















And 3861 Speedmaster Pro:


----------



## moheel

I skew 39mm or lower. Here are a few.


----------



## naganaga

It's Mod Monday again! My friends here know of my respect and admiration for the HMT Janata as a great platform for modding, and today's watch is a great example. 

36mm watch with 46mm L2L on a 6.2-in wrist. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## deleonj

16750 on a 6.75 ish in wrist


----------



## fogbound

Marathon MSAR 36mm, 6.5” wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Fears Archival 1930
22mm wide and 40mm l2l
6.25 wrist


----------



## naganaga

A vintage Pierce watch with the (then) famous pi logo for hump day. 
A somewhat obscure watch, but with great history if you dig around! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## mchou8




----------



## Slowly




----------



## naganaga

Tressa Thursday, anyone, for Throwback Thursday?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Vario

38mm, 46 LTL on 6 inch wrist


----------



## catspispenguins

Went from 8.25 inch wrist to 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

catspispenguins said:


> Went from 8.25 inch wrist to 6.75 inch wrist.



Extreme weight loss?

~17cm wrist here.


----------



## catspispenguins

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Extreme weight loss?
> 
> ~17cm wrist here.


Yup.


----------



## occytron

SBDY085 on my 6" flat wrist


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

catspispenguins said:


> Yup.



Congrats! I don't know how much weight that equals but it has to be huge.


----------



## catspispenguins

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Congrats! I don't know how much weight that equals but it has to be huge.


Thank you.

100 pounds.


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Matthew__Thomas

46mm Omega PO on a 6.5” wrist


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

catspispenguins said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 100 pounds.



That is amazing man. Got to feel like a new person. 

Any watches you used to love with your larger wrist that you find are too large for you now? Anything on the opposite end, too? Smaller watches that you'd consider wearing now that you're much smaller?


----------



## catspispenguins

happyscrappyheropup said:


> That is amazing man. Got to feel like a new person.
> 
> Any watches you used to love with your larger wrist that you find are too large for you now? Anything on the opposite end, too? Smaller watches that you'd consider wearing now that you're much smaller?


Anything over 38 mm is too large. Panerai is unwearable. My daily is too large for me now (the Anonimo in the picture). Modern Rolex over 38 mm is a bit on the large side.

I would now wear Vintage Rolex Air King and many 34 to 36 mm vintage Rolex. Would also wear JLC Master Control Ultra Thin. GO Sixties also is tempting. Universal Geneve vintage chronos would wear those as well. They looked like dimes on my wrist before.

If I won the lottery tomorrow my first stop would be the jeweller to purchase a Patek Calatrava or a ALS Saxonia.

Actually its not the size specifically I worry about. It is the wrist fatigue with large watches. With a large wrist you dont feel it but with a smaller wrist the oversize watch feels like a handcuff.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## happyscrappyheropup

catspispenguins said:


> Anything over 38 mm is too large. Panerai is unwearable. My daily is too large for me now (the Anonimo in the picture). Modern Rolex over 38 mm is a bit on the large side.
> 
> I would now wear Vintage Rolex Air King and many 34 to 36 mm vintage Rolex. Would also wear JLC Master Control Ultra Thin. GO Sixties also is tempting. Universal Geneve vintage chronos would wear those as well. They looked like dimes on my wrist before.
> 
> If I won the lottery tomorrow my first stop would be the jeweller to purchase a Patek Calatrava or a ALS Saxonia.
> 
> Actually its not the size specifically I worry about. It is the wrist fatigue with large watches. With a large wrist you dont feel it but with a smaller wrist the oversize watch feels like a handcuff.



A JLC MUT would be a great gift to yourself (pic stolen from Analogshift)


----------



## naganaga

Flashback Friday! Fortis Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. 

Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, this watch will seem to be a contemporary/modern watch, with a close inspection leading to a bit of a vintage vibe from the case. 









December 4, 2021: #hmt #trisul #mechanicalwatch #vintage #hmtwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts


The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, th...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

HMT Amrut for a lazy sunny Sunday. Amrut means nectar or honey in Hindi and the inner meaning in Sanskrit is immortality. 

This watch, true to its name, has the colour of rich forest honey but in certain light can range from caramel to Burnt caramel. 

Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Konliner




----------



## naganaga

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Roningrad




----------



## naganaga

This elegant Titan Edge in tonneau case for this Thursday. 

It's a beautiful watch and the dial offers interesting viewing depending on the light. The pattern varies from vertical lines to jagged lines depending on the light. The dial colour itself changes from a deep blue to black as your wrist moves. And of course, best of all, it's amazing on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: December 9, 2021: #titan #edge #titanwatch #wristwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga

Wearing this lovely Bauhaus mod of the HMT Janata this sunny Saturday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## steveb1000

Cheap vintage french NOS 'Radar' 34mm watch on a 155mm wrist (a touch over six inches).


----------



## jovani




----------



## Spiffy

King Seiko: 36.5mm on my 6.2” wrist! I think L2L should be 42mm.


----------



## projekt-h

Pelagos FXD (42x52mm) on 6.25”


















^Omega NATO, second keeper snipped, well worn in









^factory rubber strap, standard Velcro is too large for my wrist size









^ Omega NATO, both keepers, not broken in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulB73

40mm diameter on a 6.5 inch wrist. I think lug to lug is 46mm.


----------



## steveb1000

34mm on a 6 and a little bit inch wrist (155mm)


----------



## ahslan

34mm '79 Date on my baby wrist









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

6.25" wrist, 26mm wide Reverso


----------



## teckel12

6.25" wrist, Speedy Pro. Listed as a 42mm watch, but remember that measurement includes the crown guards. The watch is actually 40mm.


----------



## teckel12

6.25" (16cm) wrist wearing a Grand Seiko SBGW231


----------



## teckel12

6.25" (16cm) wrist, IWC Portugieser Chrono 41mm (she's got short lugs).


----------



## teckel12

6.25" (16cm) wrist, G-Shock GW-M5610U-1CF


----------



## SSK877

teckel12 said:


> 6.25" (16mm) wrist, IWC Portugieser Chrono 41mm (she's got short lugs).
> View attachment 16582831


I think you mean 160mm wrist.  Nice watch.


----------



## teckel12

SSK877 said:


> I think you mean 160mm wrist.  Nice watch.


Heh meant cm, corrected.


----------



## mui.richard

16.5cm wrist, Tudor Heritage Black Bay S&G.


----------



## Jorr

Nautilus 3800 on a 6 inch wrist 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly

While wrist size serms to be a minor obsession around here, I have no idea if my wrist is small or large.


----------



## projekt-h

Pelagos on 6.25”

Bracelet: 









OEM strap, after only 24 hours so not broken in:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

BB58, OEM Leather on 6.25”:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

SMP Nekton, Bracelet, 6.25":











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Seamaster Aqua Terra Beijing 2022 (41mm) on OEM (shorter length) rubber:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptSnappy

Black Bay 58, 6” flat wrist


----------



## mizzare




----------



## 03hemi

3.5" wrist with the all new Rolex Chronomegagraph!
Just picked her up.


----------



## HeftyAccountant

All of these look great, a lot of inspiration here...


----------



## tenderfoot

Seiko SNE107. 6” wrist


----------



## predapio

On the other end of the spectrum, it's sucks having to wear a watch like this (depending on weather) so it's no walk in the park for us either. The keeper is an afterthought.
8" wrist.


----------



## fogbound

Silver Watch Company Archetype One Mil-Sub. 41mmx47mm, 6.5 wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare




----------



## fogbound

Sinn U50 SDR 6.5” wrist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

Fears 1930 Archival 22 x 40 on 160mm wrist










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptSnappy

Speedmaster sapphire sandwich on 6” wrist


----------



## garydusa

*Zlatoust on a 7-1/4“ wrist
…It’s really not that BIG

















“Jeers!”*


----------



## Reeder1135

6.5 inch wrist Marathon 41mm


----------

